# Ulcerative Colitis and Gains 💪



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*Not here for any judgement! Just a little appreciation post.*

Starting Pic:









As you can tell, I'm one of the youngest on the forum i reckon. Starting pic is taken at about 16 years old. Currently just turned 18. Started off very skinny and hardly ate, one meal a day was optimal for me which was quite destructive.

I've started off in the gym properly just before the very first lockdown. Was challenging to keep up with all of the closures and stay motivated but here i am.

Recent Progress Pics:















Currently 18 years old, Sitting at around 67kg.

On a Test 300mg and Tbol 50mg Cycle.

Any helpful and good hearted advice about gym and working out in general is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Ok....

Im going to say, you clearly have half decent genetics going by your pic at age 16. I'd say ectomorph with possible mesomorph properties.

Your probably going to get blasted on the fact your 18 and doing AAS. Your doing it now, so there's no point me saying anything. Your gonna do what your gonna do. Personally I feel you had atleast 6-7 years natural training and you would of made great gains if you really tried.

You've made good gains BUT I think you could of easily done that naturally. I really hope you've done your research (personally I spent about 4 years reading before I even thought about it). And going on your "night sweat" thread, I fear you really haven't done much. This leads me to think your diet and training isn't going to be it's best to get the real benefits from what your doing. Would like to see as I like to be proved wrong.

Anyway, I really hope you understand what you've done. I'd say at a few weeks in, it's still not too late and I'm sure we could advise you on how to get back to natural levels. Hopefully.

BUT f**k it, it's your life. Keep eating and build a solid base to build on. Good luck bud.


----------



## jimmydeen (Feb 17, 2021)

DACTT said:


> I'd say ectomorph with possible mesomorph properties.


 This whole somatotype has been debunked and is a myth. 
Alex said he ate one meal a day. That doesn't make him an "ectomorph". Ectomorphs are just people who under eat (wether that's intentional or naturally don't have a big appetite) or who expend loads of calories and don't make up for it by eating what they burn.


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> This whole somatotype has been debunked and is a myth.
> Alex said he ate one meal a day. That doesn't make him an "ectomorph". Ectomorphs are just people who under eat (wether that's intentional or naturally don't have a big appetite) or who expend loads of calories and don't make up for it by eating what they burn.


 Well that's down to personal opinion. When you say debunked; by who? So does that mean genetics are not in play? Or am I reading this wrong?

I was merely going off one picture bud....

I very much doubt it was just one meal a day. One meal followed by lots of snacking/grazing.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

That's good progress Alex, you shouldn't have started steroids yet as already stated,

My advice at your age and build

It looks like you can eat whatever you want and your metabolism will not get you fat

Eat healthy above maintenance with plenty of protein ,

Ask people ways to train in the gym you've been gym for only 12months lots to learn bud.

Solid training eating will see as good results as you want to see at your age Alex.

But I can see a good differencevi your top half

I'm guessing the bottom don't match ,if so do leg days at your age while you can , ond day when your old lijr me you wish you had,

Post up your training regimen in the training section, your eating regimen in its relevant section and ho from the advice there mate


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

epons400 said:


> That's good progress Alex, you shouldn't have started steroids yet as already stated,
> 
> My advice at your age and build
> 
> ...


 Over lockdown training legs was a nightmare. I am back into it but not much to show yet its still a work in progress.

Eating regimen too isnt much to post about, I'm not very strict on it and try keep it manageable, just set a minimum of 2500 calories and 140g of proteins per day currently, the way i intake that differs day by day but i do stick to leaner and healthier foods as opposed to fast foods and whatever else you may assume teenagers indulge in nowadays.

Will be making a post with my training regimen soon 

Cheers


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DACTT said:


> Ok....
> 
> Im going to say, you clearly have half decent genetics going by your pic at age 16. I'd say ectomorph with possible mesomorph properties.
> 
> ...


 The advice is appreciated! Im aware AAS at 18 is VERY controversial but hey i made the leap i'm going to stick with it. Might regret it in the future but thats life i'm perfectly happy with accepting any consequences right now.

Also i have done a bit of research theres just certain things i've been noticing on cycle and my overthinking mind cant help but make sure its all in check!

All the advice is always appreciated.

Diet wise i'm hitting a minimum of 2500 calories a day and 140g of protein. It's been doing me fine recently , probably not optimal but i dont want to make eating a "chore".

I will post a training regimen in the forum soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Felix11 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice progress @Alex12340 What made you take the jump to AAS? I'd up the protien a little if I were you, Not that hard to get in


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> The advice is appreciated! Im aware AAS at 18 is VERY controversial but hey i made the leap i'm going to stick with it. Might regret it in the future but thats life i'm perfectly happy with accepting any consequences right now.
> 
> Also i have done a bit of research theres just certain things i've been noticing on cycle and my overthinking mind cant help but make sure its all in check!
> 
> ...


 At 67kg your protein amount should be sufficient aiming at 1g per lb of bodyweight . Isn't just about protein tho, carbs and fats also important . I agree with dacct about jumping onto soon , but won't give you a hard time as you have obviously made up your mind . As above post up your diet and training and try to get the most out of your training since your running mate . If this is your first cycle it should be your best , you won't get another cycle like your first so may as well get the most bang for your buck


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Felix11 said:


> Nice progress @Alex12340 What made you take the jump to AAS? I'd up the protien a little if I were you, Not that hard to get in


 Enhancing my training already and getting optimal results. The possible thought of bodybuilding has also crossed my mind but from what i'm aware its very hard to get into, will need a lot more years progress and im aware a lot of competitors are on AAS. If bodybuilding isn't on the books im set on joining the army in the future too and im sure the extra fitness wouldnt hinder much.

TLDR: Possible future in fitness? I dragged that on too much haha :lol:


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Enhancing my training already and getting optimal results. The possible thought of bodybuilding has also crossed my mind but from what i'm aware its very hard to get into, will need a lot more years progress and im aware a lot of competitors are on AAS. If bodybuilding isn't on the books im set on joining the army in the future too and im sure the extra fitness wouldnt hinder much.
> 
> TLDR: Possible future in fitness? I dragged that on too much haha :lol:


 The reason people keep mentioning that word "diet" is because it's more important than I think you realise. You will grow like a weed if you eat right. You can lift all the weights you want, but if your diet isn't any good, you'll massively miss out. Took me years and years to understand this. Still learning....like everyone.

Id be more interested in your food intake than your gym routine. You seem a bit blarzey about it. You have to be open to all criticism and know how to take advice in this game bud. (Not saying your not).

im saying all this without trying to sound patronising.... :thumb


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DACTT said:


> The reason people keep mentioning that word "diet" is because it's more important than I think you realise. You will grow like a weed if you eat right. You can lift all the weights you want, but if your diet isn't any good, you'll massively miss out. Took me years and years to understand this. Still learning....like everyone.
> 
> Id be more interested in your food intake than your gym routine. You seem a bit blarzey about it. You have to be open to all criticism and know how to take advice in this game bud. (Not saying your not).
> 
> im saying all this without trying to sound patronising.... :thumb


 I understand completely but i cant give exact food measurements atm as it differs, i get my macros and nutrients from different sources daily and dont stick to an exact diet (only currently). For example i could have a meal with a tuna and salmon salad with pasta one day, the next could be a steak mashed potatoes and vegetables at that same time instead of the salad if you understand me.

I dont currently track everything i eat either, I think that would be a great start :lol:


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I understand completely but i cant give exact food measurements atm as it differs, i get my macros and nutrients from different sources daily and dont stick to an exact diet (only currently). For example i could have a meal with a tuna and salmon salad with pasta one day, the next could be a steak mashed potatoes and vegetables at that same time instead of the salad if you understand me.
> 
> I dont currently track everything i eat either, I think that would be a great start :lol:


 Don't worry about tracking too much for our benefit, you surely can remember what you ate yesterday , post that with rough sizes, if you had steak it's minimum size etc ,


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

epons400 said:


> Don't worry about tracking too much for our benefit, you surely can remember what you ate yesterday , post that with rough sizes, if you had steak it's minimum size etc ,


 Understood. Very rough but this is what yesterday looked like for me.

Spaghetti (god knows how much) and 300g beef mince with bolognese sauce for breakfast. (9/10am)

Followed by a workout.

Got home and had 4 eggs with a tomato and goats cheese. (1pm roughly)

M&S 300g salad with salmon, added a can of tuna and mackerel fillets along with goats cheese , big fan clearly (5pm)

Had another workout mainly for cardio and ab work

Another 300g salad , same as last time but added a pack of diced beef meat which i think is 350-500g. (9-10pm)

Had my normal protein shake (20g myprotein clear) and also some random protein bar i found in tescos.

The salads also contained a little bit of pasta in them.

(convinced carbs weren't really optimal yesterday but that is how the day went, also snack on almonds occasionally)


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

If you don't track your food, how do you know your eating enough?

I tried....

Good luck bud.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DACTT said:


> If you don't track your food, how do you know your eating enough?
> 
> I tried....
> 
> Good luck bud.


 By tracking im reffering to writing it down with exact macros etc and or meal prepping eating set meals.

Thanks either way


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

DACTT said:


> If you don't track your food, how do you know your eating enough?
> 
> I tried....
> 
> Good luck bud.


 I'm not telling him not to track, just wanted to see an average day to make sure he's hitting a minimum , and at that rate he is at the minute , I agree and I hope your reading this ALEX , you now need to start tracking them calories ,it seems your eating enough to grow , need to track now so your not over eating


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> By tracking im reffering to writing it down with exact macros etc and or meal prepping eating set meals.
> 
> Thanks either way


 Use an app so much easier, scan them Barcodes , if your eating similar meals you can add the whole meal on app and quick paste it etc no writing down etc


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

epons400 said:


> I'm not telling him not to track, just wanted to see an average day to make sure he's hitting a minimum , and at that rate he is at the minute , I agree and I hope your reading this ALEX , you now need to start tracking them calories ,it seems your eating enough to grow , need to track now so your not over eating


 Cheers mate.


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Atleast have a bit of a structure. Breakfast, lunch and dinner/tea. Construct them of about 700-800 each. Then eat your bits around them. You need a starting point.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

DACTT said:


> Atleast have a bit of a structure. Breakfast, lunch and dinner/tea. Construct them of about 700-800 each. Then eat your bits around them. You need a starting point.


 This is good advice Alex 3 square meals and 2 top up protein mini meals (shake in the middle, summats for supper)


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Just a note. Training schedule is updated as old one had way too much volume.

Current:

Push 1



BB Bench (incline/flat) - 2×5-8(heavy), 1×10-12(moderate)


Arnold Press - 3×10-12


Chest Flys + Superset Tricep Extension - 3×10-12 flys, 4×7-10 triceps ext


Lateral Raises - 4×10


Dips - 3 sets to failure


DB Press 3x10


Pull 1



Pull Downs - 2 WU sets, 3×8-10, drop set


Bent Over Rows - 2 WU sets, 2×6-8(heavy), 1×10-12(moderate)


Slight Incline Seated DB curls - 4×10-12


Pull Ups - 3 sets to failure


EZ Bar Curls - 2×8-10, 2x40seconds


Legs 1



Lunges - 3 WU sets, 3×12-15(ea leg)


DL - 2 WU sets, 3×6-8 DL


Hip Thrusts - 3×10-12


Seated Calf Raise - 4x10


Hamstring Curls - 2×8-10 then 2x40seconds


Push 2



BB Bench - 3×8 / 5x5


Standing BB OHP - 3×10-12


Chest Flys - 3x10


Overhead Triceps - 3×10-12


Lateral Raises Superset Push Ups - 4×10-12 LR and 3 sets to failure push ups


Incline DB Press 3x10


Pull 2



Pull Ups - 3 WU sets


Lat Pulldowns - 3x10


Hammer Curls - 3×10-


Reverse Grip Row - 3×10


Cable Curls - 3×10-12


Cable Rows - 2×20 drop sets


DB Curls - drop set


Legs 2



Squats - 2 WU sets, 3×8, 1×4-6


Leg Press Superset Calves - 2x40secs leg press and 2 sets to failure calf


Hip Adductors - 4×10


Standing Calf Raises - 4×10-12 then bounce reps to failure


Quad Extensions - 2×12 then 2 sets triple drop set


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Good job, great progress


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Cronus said:


> Good job, great progress


 Cheers mate, Keeping it going :thumb


----------



## jimmydeen (Feb 17, 2021)

@Alex12340

Whats the plan after the cycle? You doing pct or cruising?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> @Alex12340
> 
> Whats the plan after the cycle? You doing pct or cruising?


 PCT, bloods a few weeks after seeing how everything is going then going to plan another cycle or possibly b&c


----------



## jimmydeen (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> PCT, bloods a few weeks after seeing how everything is going then going to plan another cycle or possibly b&c


 Sounds like a plan bud


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Refference Points:

Start of Cycle ; 12 APR 2021

BW: 64KG

BENCH : 87.5KG

SQUAT: 80KG

DL: 110KG


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

WEEK 3:

BW: 67KG

BENCH: 92.5KG

SQUAT: 100KG

DL: 120KG


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

A few more pics. Bicep one being most recent.

Underhand rows at 65kg today, All time high.

Smashed a nice back and biceps day.


----------



## jimmydeen (Feb 17, 2021)

@Alex12340 How tall are you bro?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> @Alex12340 How tall are you bro?


 5'10 , 176/177 in cm i believe


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DB press (light incline) : 3x10 30kg

Never usually went over 26.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bench: 80kg x 5

BW: 67.6kg

Week 4 of Cycle.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Underhand Row:

50kg 1x10

70kg 2x6

Ez Bar Curl :

27.5kg 2x10

30kg 1x8

68KG BW


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DL: 110kg x 3

New PR end of workout, Mild fever too so wasnt feeling the best.


----------



## jimmydeen (Feb 17, 2021)

things are looking good bud. How you feeling since being on cycle?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> things are looking good bud. How you feeling since being on cycle?


 Decent mate, Seeing increases in just about everything, bw , lifts , size and just feeling good overall. If all goes well i will extend cycle from 10 -> 15 weeks on same dose and think about var for the last 5 weeks


----------



## jimmydeen (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Decent mate, Seeing increases in just about everything, bw , lifts , size and just feeling good overall. If all goes well i will extend cycle from 10 -> 15 weeks on same dose and think about var for the last 5 weeks


 sounds good mate 

I'm gonna cruise after this so I don't have to PCT and worry about losing my strength and size. Heard PCT drugs can be worse for you.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> sounds good mate
> 
> I'm gonna cruise after this so I don't have to PCT and worry about losing my strength and size. Heard PCT drugs can be worse for you.


 I'm debating doing the same in all honesty just want to see how i feel at the end of it  Afterall if i choose to try PCT and its horrible i'll just hop on a cruise.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Week 4: BW 69kg


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like all is going well . :thumbup1:


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bench : 95kg single

Felt good. Attemping 100kg 1rm on Monday.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Today's Meals:

Meal 1:

3 scrambled eggs

Tomatoes

Goats cheese

Meal 2:

350g prawns

Meal 3 :

300g Beef Mince + Tomato Sauce

Salmon Fillet

Potato Salad

(some) Egg fried rice.

Snacks : 
2x Melt in the middle choc pudding

Croissant

20g Protein Shake

Missed a meal today due to stupid timing.

(not quite enough carbs)


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

What's your goals mate if its size don't be bothered about hitting 1rm, fair enoigh if you enjoy it but id leave em out


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Simon90 said:


> What's your goals mate if its size don't be bothered about hitting 1rm, fair enoigh if you enjoy it but id leave em out


 Size mate, Just have a goal to hit that 100kg bench though just something personal i want to do. Feel a little bit accomplished


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Size mate, Just have a goal to hit that 100kg bench though just something personal i want to do. Feel a little bit accomplished


 Guarantee if you approached the lift properly and tweaked your technique you'll probably do more than 100. Very rarely do I see people flat benching using correct technique to get optimal power. Get a video up.

Eat more food... Going well mate.

As for the cruise part. Well if your going to jump back on in under 4/6 months then IMO there is no point putting PCT drugs in your body to try as hard as it can to get you back to normal. Putting your body under a lot of stress, only to do it all again. But I do like coming off to maybe 125mg test for a while, get bloods done to make sure I'm not nearly dead, then go from there.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DACTT said:


> Guarantee if you approached the lift properly and tweaked your technique you'll probably do more than 100. Very rarely do I see people flat benching using correct technique to get optimal power. Get a video up.
> 
> Eat more food... Going well mate.
> 
> As for the cruise part. Well if your going to jump back on in under 4/6 months then IMO there is no point putting PCT drugs in your body to try as hard as it can to get you back to normal. Putting your body under a lot of stress, only to do it all again. But I do like coming off to maybe 125mg test for a while, get bloods done to make sure I'm not nearly dead, then go from there.


 Cheers mate. Still undecided about the cruise but have 11 weeks to decide. I'll get a video up at some point :thumb


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Felix11 (Mar 22, 2021)

I wish I had the confidence to take my top off at the gym, Soon as I think I don't look good the Hoodie goes back on and the vest goes into hiding lol


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Flat DB Press : 34kg x 6

Shoulder pain flaring up a bit today. Still going up weights though.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

110kg squat single.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Week 5: 69.6kg BW

1RM:

S: 110

B: 100

D: 125


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

10/05/21

Meal 1: 4 fried eggs + toast

Meal 2: bbq rib rack + garlic bread baguette

Meal 3: 4 scrambled eggs + goats cheese

Meal 4: steak + mashed potatoes

20G Protein Shake

Snacks:

Croissant

Bueno

Milk Slice


----------



## jimmydeen (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> 10/05/21
> 
> Meal 1: 4 fried eggs
> 
> ...


 How many calories is this mate?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> How many calories is this mate?


 Will come out around 3200 roughly, might have some extra bits with meal 4


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Pull day today. BW: 70.2kg

*ALL 8-12 REPS*

Underhand Row

20kg WU x2

50kg x3 -> 70kg (8 reps)

Lat Pull

59kg x3 -> 66kg

Underhand Lat Pull

39kg x2

Cable Rows

30kg x2 -> 44kg

Cable Pullovers

10kg x2 SLOW

Seated Incline DB Curl

10kg x3 SLOW -> 14kg

Ez Bar Curl

27.5kg x2 -> 37.5kg (6 reps)

17.5kg - 40 seconds - x1


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*Leg Day*

Squat-

20kg WU x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

115kg x 1

60kg x 8

Leg Extension -

32kg WU

18kg Single Leg x 3 sets

52kg x 2 sets

66kg x 2 sets

Hamstring Curl -

32kg x 3 sets

18kg Single Leg x 3 sets

Hip Abductor -

25kg x 2 sets

Calf Press -

50kg x 3 sets


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Todays Meals : KCAL: 3075 P: 310 C: 310

Meal 1:

250g Pasta - 550cal - C 100 - P 40

Tomato Sauce - 200cal - C9

Ham - 75cal - P15

Meal 2:

KFC Boneless Banquet - 900cal - P 57 - C 81

BBQ Snack Wrap - 300cal - P 18 - C 30

Salad - 100cal - C 10

Meal 3:

3 Scrambled Eggs - 300cal - P 20

Meal 4:

200g Pasta - 350cal - P 30 - C 80

2x Trout Fillet - 300cal - P40

Snacks:

Protein Shake : P20

Beef Jerky: 60cal - P10

(realised how much difference protein pasta makes on the amount of protein i get daily)


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*PULL DAY *

BW - 70kg

BACK

*Lat Pull - *

1 WU -> 3 Sets

*Underhand Lat Pull -*

2 Sets

*Cable Rows -*

2 Sets -> Dropset

*Underhand Row -*

1 WU -> HEAVY 3 Sets -> LIGHT 2 sets

*Single Arm DB Row -*

3 Sets

BICEPS

*Seated Incline DB Curl-*

LIGHT 2 Sets

*Spider Curl-*

LIGHT 2 Sets

*Cable Hammer Curl-*

3 Sets

Slight discomfort in my left bicep today so went light on biceps, Amazing back session though focusing more on lower lats.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Alex12340 said:


> Todays Meals : KCAL: 3075 P: 310 C: 310
> 
> Meal 1:
> 
> ...


 That's alot of protein for your Bw what's the reason behind it?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Simon90 said:


> That's alot of protein for your Bw what's the reason behind it?


 Absolutely none. I bought some morrisons protein pasta which is a decent chunk of it about 70g. Will not be having pasta twice in a day again lowering that protein a bit. Also the KFC took a big part of it which obviously isnt a daily thing  :thumb

Probably will keep the protein to 200-250 as i find thats optimal for me.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*Leg Day *

DL-

70kgx2 -> 100kgx3 (5 reps)

Squat-

70kgx2 -> 100kgx2 (5 reps)

Leg Ext -

18kg Single Leg x2

39kg x3

Hamstring Curl-

16kg Single Leg x2

30kg x3

Quite drained today, not a good nights sleep but went in trying to make the most of it.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*Push Day*

working on shoulder injuries

RC WARMUPS

*Incline Bench*

WU -> 5x5 -> 2x8

*Seated Cable Flies*

Upper Chest - 3x10

Mid Chest - 3x10

*DB Fly-*

3x10

*DB Press*

2x10 (lowest incline)

*Tricep Pulldown-*

3x10

*Overhead Tricep Ext-*

3x10

*Single Arm Underhand Ext-*

2x10

*OHP-*

5x6-8

*Arnold Press-*

3x10

*Lat Raise SUPERSET Cable-*

3x10

Different type of layout and exercises today as dealing with some annoying RC injuries. Feeling better though only slight discomfort on incline bench hoping to fully heal and continue doing RC exercises to strengthen.

Week 6 of cycle tomorrow.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Week 6

Still 70kg BW, Havent moved much recently.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Week 6 day 3 , BW 69kg


----------



## jimmydeen (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Week 6 day 3 , BW 69kg


 Increase those cals bro!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> Increase those cals bro!


 Going to have to, Been slacking this week slightly :thumb


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Probably will keep the protein to 200-250 as i find thats optimal for me.


 Alot of people over do on the protein. I was consuming 1.5 -2g per lb of bodyweight for years. 
I have not seen any difference in muscle gains since lowering it to 1g per lb . Just a cheaper food bill and less toilet paper used :tongue:


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Alot of people over do on the protein. I was consuming 1.5 -2g per lb of bodyweight for years.
> I have not seen any difference in muscle gains since lowering it to 1g per lb . Just a cheaper food bill and less toilet paper used :tongue:


 If im honest i eat a lot of meat so the protein just comes with it, cannot remember the last time i've had a protein shake to try reach my daily protein.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> If im honest i eat a lot of meat so the protein just comes with it, cannot remember the last time i've had a protein shake to try reach my daily protein.


 Can still use shakes , best taken after a workout along with some simple sugars . Will get into your system much faster than a meal . Breakfast and post work out is the only Time I use them


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Can still use shakes , best taken after a workout along with some simple sugars . Will get into your system much faster than a meal . Breakfast and post work out is the only Time I use them


 Going to be ordering some new clear whey so it'll be convenient to bring it to gym for post workout. Cheers for the advice :thumb


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Will be finishing this cycle on week 15? ending with 5 weeks var. Will proceed to cruise for 10 weeks and blast again, probably cruising on 150 SUST if not Test E.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Going to be ordering some new clear whey so it'll be convenient to bring it to gym for post workout. Cheers for the advice :thumb


 No worries , whey and dextrose is a good choice . If anything the simple sugars would be more important than the protein for pwo . 25g dextrose would do you just fine . Can buy like 2.5kg bags of it for like 10 quid I think off my protein . Well worth it and last ages 

or if you can afford it mix your protein in with these , taste delicious and contains 50g carbs and plenty of sugar for some nice post work gains . Used to do these for years . But gets expensive buying them daily so now go with the dextrose


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> No worries , whey and dextrose is a good choice . If anything the simple sugars would be more important than the protein for pwo . 25g dextrose would do you just fine . Can buy like 2.5kg bags of it for like 10 quid I think off my protein . Well worth it and last ages
> 
> or if you can afford it mix your protein in with these , taste delicious and contains 50g carbs and plenty of sugar for some nice post work gains . Used to do these for years . But gets expensive buying them daily so now go with the dextrose
> 
> View attachment 200357


 Those are amazing hahah used to have them in school around 4 years ago, who knew they will be helping me build muscle? I'll certainly try it out.

Dextrose too is noted.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Pull day today, focused on time under tension rather than training heavy, feeling better connection with lower back. BW at 69.3 so steadily going back up , starting to eat more.

Also smashed an interview and landed a job in a gym after todays session.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Week 7: BW 69.3

Strength still increasing steadily.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Great job lad. Progressing well


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> Week 7: BW 69.3
> 
> Strength still increasing steadily.


 After 7 weeks a 2kg gain isn't great chap. Main priority should be increasing calories.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

boutye911 said:


> After 7 weeks a 2kg gain isn't great chap. Main priority should be increasing calories.


 6kg gain mate, Started at 64, The first post i had already started the cycle.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> 6kg gain mate, Started at 64, The first post i had already started the cycle.


 Oh sorry mate my fault, misread it. Crack on then. :thumbup1:


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Leg day today. BW 69.4kg

50kg x 5

70kg x 5

100kg x 5 ( 2 sets high effort)

70kg x 5

Leg Ext , Leg Curl etc.

Ended with 15 min bike cardio + Some boxing bag work. Not the best diet today because of work but we'll move past it.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nearing up to week 8, BW 70.4kg


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Week 8 BW:

*71.3kg*

(just ate a little)


----------



## jimmydeen (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Week 8 BW:
> 
> *71.3kg*
> 
> (just ate a little)


 BW increasing bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> BW increasing bro :thumbup1:


 Doing something right :thumb


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

BW: 72kg

Pulled 140kg DL.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Wer u gone was enjoying reading thread


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thought i’d update this a little bit.

After my first cycle i PCT’ed which led to losing most of the gains, afterwards ran 600 test 600 deca and 50mg var , went on a cruise for 8 weeks and i am running 600 test 400 deca and 50 anadrol right now.

Sat at 75kg bw roughly just got over an illness affecting the first 2 weeks of cycle in which i stopped training and dropped the anadrol after a week of use.

Starting the anadrol again hopefully running for 4 weeks or more and i will check liver values 2 weeks in via a thriva prick blood test.

1RM’s:
S: 135kg (last checked a while ago, stopped squatting as i was getting injured a lot not getting a good connection and overall thought it wasnt optimal, using different methods such as heavy leg pressing etc)
B:110kg (last checked over a month ago)
DL: 165kg currently (last checked over a month ago)

Lifts such as lat pull down have gone up to 72kg for reps and DB rows to 50kg x 8-10 for multiple sets. Less obsessive about tracking my weight multiple times a week too but ensuring i am progressing and adding on mass.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good Journal Alex. You are doing well.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Have been running an instagram with all my progress and almost every session i have done. @thegymstory. Got back for the first leg day today after being ill for 2 weeks, pulled 160kg for 1 top set and backed off to 120 for 8 to end deadlifts.

Appetite is still mostly gone and still not feeling 100% but trying to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks Alex, but not not Instagram. Hope you are well soon.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bumped my bench up from 100kg x 4 few days back to an easy 100kg x 6, will be going to
105kg for my heavier sets trying to reach 5 reps again before increasing. BW around 76kg


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

That's excellent at your age Alex, well done! Keep going!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Will be adding one extra leg day per week taking it to 3 and reducing volume over sessions but higher intensity and weights, obviously working in a gym this would be easy to fit in a 30-1hr workout and just want to see how it works being split like that. Otherwise normal PPL routine still making good progress each session.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Definitely putting on the muscle, your bicep looks bigger on the recent photo to the photo further up this page. Certainly put on the mass from your original photo at 16 years old... Well done Alex.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bench press up to 105 x 3 from 100 x 6, not the best day so can definitely add a rep or two on next session. Still overloading my bench weights.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Bench press up to 105 x 3 from 100 x 6, not the best day so can definitely add a rep or two on next session. Still overloading my bench weights.


Did you up your calories for this mate . Good improvement that . Saw your vid on insta , but keep your ass on the seat lol


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Did you up your calories for this mate . Good improvement that . Saw your vid on insta , but keep your ass on the seat lol


Little bit mate, I’m still not full on tracking but i’ve been eating an extra small meal or so throughout the days at work. And yeah lol i was just scared of failing that last rep need a little more faith in myself


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Little bit mate, I’m still not full on tracking but i’ve been eating an extra small meal or so throughout the days at work. And yeah lol i was just scared of failing that last rep need a little more faith in myself


Track mate , then you can up and lower calories when needed


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bench is sat at 105kg x 4 the last 2 sessions, dropping anadrol today as lipids arent looking too pleasing, Looking bigger and fuller and 100% making progress but less so on the scales, not so worried about that though as long as i’m making visual progress and upping my strength.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hit a new PR for deadlifts today at 170kg, looked like it went up quite easy, had no faith in myself beforehand though.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Very sloppy session today, one of my worst in months, bad sleep , bad breakfast , attempted to put 120kg up twice to make me feel better only slightly got the second one even off my chest, pushed 100kg x 6 after which is a new pr but my form was worse than your local gym noob trying to put up 50kg over his max


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Lipids are allways gonna be fooked if your checking them bang in middle of a cycle


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

100kg x 8 today on the bench and DB shoulder press up to 34kg x 8 from 34kg x 5


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Lat pulls up to 86kg x 5, bench on 100kg x 8 with a 115 1RM


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Lat pulls up to 86kg x 5, bench on 100kg x 8 with a 116 1RM


Lat Pull Downs - I thought I can't be having a young guy beating me, so I'm training tonight and thought see what I can do.... I usually do a lot of reps with lighter weight but went for 5 reps... AND you beat me.... 😬 I stopped at 60kg struggling to get the 5 rep down to my chest. So you are 26kg up on me, you bar steward..... 😉 Well done Alex 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Currently finishing my cycle, Was on 10 weeks but had underdosed test and anadrol for the first half. Going to cruise for 10 weeks until after my holiday and was thinking of doing a 600-800 test , 400 deca , 25 winny and 25 sdrol cycle for 10-12 weeks. Thinking of PCT’ing off for a while after 1/2 more blasts to let everything recover.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Lat pulls on 86kg x 5 with a bit of anger flowing, Started doing single arm meadow rows normally loading 40kg for 6 but loaded 60kg on for 5, had some back rounding but putting it down to the fatigue. Also ended the session with 60kg x 5 top set of shoulder press for the fun of it. Been loving meadow rows recently as my gym dumbells only go up to 50kg and that started seeming easy to row for sets.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well Alex outgrowing the equipment! You are achieving your goals alright. Keep going at it!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bench currently at 100kg x 7


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Bench currently at 100kg x 7


You're not lying looking at those arms and shoulders! 💪 Well done Alex, hope you don't mind me *not* trying to match you again... 😨


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You're not lying looking at those arms and shoulders! 💪 Well done Alex, hope you don't mind me *not* trying to match you again... 😨


Not achieved naturally mate, I wouldnt give me too much credit, 100kg is easily achievable naturally im trying to improve more and more. Cant be taking gear to look natural got to atleast have an impressive physique or lifts.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Not achieved naturally mate, I wouldnt give me too much credit, 100kg is easily achievable naturally im trying to improve more and more. Cant be taking gear to look natural got to atleast have an impressive physique or lifts.


Yes point, but don't knock yourself, you have put in a lot of effort. To be honest, I'd never get to bench pressing 100kg/220lbs, from memory the best I did was 200lbs, it was more than my own weight, I was happy really. You have an impressive physique, like I said, those arms and shoulders. Keep at it mate!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey up Alex, I had to have a go didn't I... Chest Press or Bench you call it...

2-0 to you so far... 😋 I managed 154lbs/70kg for seven repetitions. 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Deadlift up to 175kg currently. Hoping to get 180 within a week or two


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Training has officially gone to shit for a little while, got caught in straps when deadlifting and fractured a finger, attempted a back day today but not able to do everything as normal, hoping it heals soon.

Have also been trying wider grip on lateral pulldowns as of late.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Training has officially gone to shit for a little while, got caught in straps when deadlifting and fractured a finger, attempted a back day today but not able to do everything as normal, hoping it heals soon.
> 
> Have also been trying wider grip on lateral pulldowns as of late.


Hard luck Alex. Hope it heals up quick. Do what you are doing, train around it and train what you can. Use single purpose machines - Chest press machine - just use palms of your hands. Pec deck - your forearms. Admittedly not prefect, but can you not strap your bad hand maybe from the wrist to some of the equipment to perform other exercises? Only trying to help and you probably know all this.

I always use wider grip on Lat Pull Down.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Hard luck Alex. Hope it heals up quick. Do what you are doing, train around it and train what you can. Use single purpose machines - Chest press machine - just use palms of your hands. Pec deck - your forearms. Admittedly not prefect, but can you not strap your bad hand maybe from the wrist to some of the equipment to perform other exercises? Only trying to help and you probably know all this.
> 
> I always use wider grip on Lat Pull Down.


I’ve only attempted a back day currently, the problem i have is gripping a dumbell for any row etc as the pressure is on the fingers, going in for push tomorrow hoping to keep the weight on my palm! Straps certainly helped with doing lat pulldowns but not able to do my usual weight so just slowing the reps down massively and adding volume.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I’ve only attempted a back day currently, the problem i have is gripping a dumbell for any row etc as the pressure is on the fingers, going in for push tomorrow hoping to keep the weight on my palm! Straps certainly helped with doing lat pulldowns but not able to do my usual weight so just slowing the reps down massively and adding volume.


Fully understand, hard work. Things happen Alex at times, just do what you can, like you have said lighten the weight and up the repetitions. It'll do you good actually.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

100kg 3x3 on the bench today keeping it controlled. Also put up 36kg x 5 on the dumbell shoulder press.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> 100kg 3x3 on the bench today keeping it controlled. Also put up 36kg x 5 on the dumbell shoulder press.


AND that's with a fractured finger... 💪💯 Well done mate, I think I may give up trying to match you... Phew! Then again.... 😨😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Deadlifted 180kg today, 175kg last week went up slower than this one somehow. Going to be reaching for that 200kg Deadlift, Next cycle will be Test, Winny, Sdrol , thinking of adding either deca again or tren A not decided if i want to jump into tren yet. Got 5 more weeks of cruising. Still making great visual improvements but my weight isnt shifting up currently.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate! I will skip trying to match that one... 😢

*Edited* - I'm not one for giving up Alex.... 😂 That said, I was never going to match you but I had to see what I could do. My Multigym has a 100kg weight stack. Warmed up and went for the full stack, the cables stretched a bit but I couldn't move that weight. Went for 90kg/200lb and managed 8 repetitions. Happy with that mate! So it's now 3 - 0 to you... 😕😉 Enjoying doing this, bit of fun trying to match a young guy at my age.... 😂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Starting next cycle soon, 750 test, 600 deca , 25 winny , 25 sdrol (thinking of running orals week 1-3 and 9-12) Taking omega’s , NAC+TUDCA daily, getting an hour and a half of VERY intense cardio a week, 75.5kg currently only up 1.5kg from last cycle but all was a mess with underdosed gear and a lot going on. Will get bloods to check starting lipids. Aiming to up my bench press massively so will make sure i am 100% on it and as always add overall size but stay lean bulking not getting too high bf%


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Note on last cycle too, made quite a bit of visual and strength progress but only 1.5kg on the scales, I guess i will take it but will aim to be 100% here for it this run.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Note on last cycle too, made quite a bit of visual and strength progress but only 1.5kg on the scales, I guess i will take it but will aim to be 100% here for it this run.


You have made great progress. I know from the photos. You are also very strong. I wouldn't bother over the weight increases, there are people and you are one, that are very strong but not of the equivalent size of the likes of "Arnie." I have known a few, bench press well over 200lbs with bars bending but just look muscular. You are doing well and don't need to go overboard with your cycles.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bench: 100kg x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Starting next cycle soon, 750 test, 600 deca , 25 winny , 25 sdrol (thinking of running orals week 1-3 and 9-12) Taking omega’s , NAC+TUDCA daily, getting an hour and a half of VERY intense cardio a week, 75.5kg currently only up 1.5kg from last cycle but all was a mess with underdosed gear and a lot going on. Will get bloods to check starting lipids. Aiming to up my bench press massively so will make sure i am 100% on it and as always add overall size but stay lean bulking not getting too high bf%


mate why are you using all those drugs/compounds you don’t need them. You shouldn’t even be on gear imo. Not trying to knock ya thread but Jesus, get your training and diet sorted and just run low test since your so admitant about gear.

Imo, you should be way past those numbers (I did even as a natty) your messing with your health long term and with little to show for it


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> mate why are you using all those drugs/compounds you don’t need them. You shouldn’t even be on gear imo. Not trying to knock ya thread but Jesus, get your training and diet sorted and just run low test since your so admitant about gear.
> 
> Imo, you should be way past those numbers (I did even as a natty) your messing with your health long term and with little to show for it


Personally think i’ve got quite a bit to show for it bud, not put on 50kg but i made my progress and i am still making it, i pcted off first cycle and everything took a hit and had my last cycle severely underdosed, not making any excuses but my training is on point and diet is decent too. I chose not to stay natty while being informed and took into account my goals and what i want to achieve, I understand most think i shouldn’t be on gear but i have made my decision as safely as possible and moving forward trying to maximise progress  PS i know i am running high doses atm. Not always like that i havent gone past 600 test 400 deca before.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Imo, you should be way past those numbers (I did even as a natty) your messing with your health long term and with little to show for it


Come on Ash, he weighs 75kg and can Deadlift 180kg/400lb, I can't remember seeing a natty do that in all my time in a gym. The ones that I have seen have been on steroids. Alex is very strong for his size and has made excellent progress. I bet you were heavier than 75kg when you lifted weight like that as a natty. You take steroids now don't you?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Come on Ash, he weighs 75kg and can Deadlift 180kg/400lb, I can't remember seeing a natty do that in all my time in a gym. The ones that I have seen have been on steroids. Alex is very strong for his size and has made excellent progress. I bet you were heavier than 75kg when you lifted weight like that as a natty. You take steroids now don't you?


Totally agree with this. I think we'd all have told him to stay off the gear but now he's on it then why badger him about it. Either don't get involved in the lads thread or give him tips on how to maximise his progress. I think he's making good progress and his strength is progressing nicely


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

💪 - enough said!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Already feeling a lot better , day 4 of cycle other than feeling over trained due to work and bad timing i feel like i am already looking bigger and fuller.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I feel like i am already looking bigger and fuller.


Are are mate! Keep going! 👍


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Alex12340 said:


> Starting next cycle soon, 750 test, 600 deca , 25 winny , 25 sdrol (thinking of running orals week 1-3 and 9-12) Taking omega’s , NAC+TUDCA daily, getting an hour and a half of VERY intense cardio a week, 75.5kg currently only up 1.5kg from last cycle but all was a mess with underdosed gear and a lot going on. Will get bloods to check starting lipids. Aiming to up my bench press massively so will make sure i am 100% on it and as always add overall size but stay lean bulking not getting too high bf%


You do not need that many drugs but you know that and want to compensate so that’s up to you. Not sure what you think the winny is going to do and wouldn’t bother with it


----------



## Li'l P (Feb 2, 2021)

Look good mate, onwards and upwards 👆🏽


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Back in the gym today after some well needed rest, work and exercise got the best of me, did a pull session today which felt great.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Any of the lads reading this journal ever competed? Got some goals to reach competitions eventually once i pack some size on and condition, will go for a coach but was wondering how others got started and what their physique looked like before first comps etc


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Back in the gym today after some well needed rest, work and exercise got the best of me, did a pull session today which felt great.


Looking 👌 You are doing well Alex.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Any of the lads reading this journal ever competed? Got some goals to reach competitions eventually once i pack some size on and condition, will go for a coach but was wondering how others got started and what their physique looked like before first comps etc


Depends on the event Alex, I have done a local event twice and as a natty. I got myself in a good condition but I was up against some people that took PED's. That did not bother me, I've got broad shoulders and did not look out of place. You look big enough now to do well in events. Don't worry about it, if you decide on an event, just do it mate. I know people that were bigger than me but would not enter an event unless they knew all the entrants. Not worth it! If you want to do it, just do it, the first will be an experience and you will learn from it! Go from there. If you worry about other competitors, like some I have mentioned, you will never do it!

Edit - sorry Alex, I wasn't saying you are worried about other competitors. In addition, some competitors have done better than others with more muscle, but they were more shredded. This is true as I know a competitor that thought he'd been robbed!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Depends on the event Alex, I have done a local event twice and as a natty. I got myself in a good condition but I was up against people that took PED's. That did not bother me, I've got broad shoulders and did not look out of place. You look big enough now to do well in events. Don't worry about it, if you decide on an event, just do it mate. I know people that were bigger than me but would not enter an event unless they knew all the entrants. Not worth it! If you want to do it, just do it, the first will be an experience and you will learn from it! Go from there. If you worry about other competitors, like some I have mentioned, you will never do it!


Haha i really dont think i am big enough might just be you being nice mate, I’m not worried about other competitors but on the other hand i do believe there is atleast a minimum for size and conditioning, afterall there is posing and all, i think i’m going to give myself until next year before jumping in the deep end , there’s nothing to lose from competing but i just want to make sure i do it right, Have you got any pictures from comps you could message me? very interested.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm not being nice and don't underestimate yourself! You could do the under 21's.. The posing is nothing really, yes you need to practice in a mirror to make sure you are showing your best with each pose, but it's the few minutes on your own doing your routine on stage with hundreds of eyes looking! Give yourself time if need be, better if you feel right. I'm going back quite a few years when I was on stage and I don't have many pictures which are from film. With this tablet no chance of putting anything up. I'll be honest with you, I'll be on a stage again, probably be the oldest, I don't care mate. I do it just to compete.

Edited - make sure you know your on stage routine without thinking, it was a nerve wracking experience for me, not saying it will be for you, but it is easy to forget it in the heat of the moment - on your own on stage, nervous, music loud, lights bright and all those eyes looking at you - like what happened to me the first time, but in a blind panic it came back to me as I had practiced it. One good thing, the lights were that bright I could not see the packed audience just the front row...👍😋 Like I have said above the under 21's could be a good start for you. The novice class, even at local is highly contested, or it was, and most competitors were in very good condition. Age would be 22 years old on, but none looked older than 25 years old. As I once helped back stage and saw them all.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Edited the above Alex with some more info. I had four pints yesterday afternoon sat outside a coastal pub in the sun, normally don't post after, but I have checked what I have typed.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Trainings been off the last couple of days and feel quite de-motivated, Been having some stomach problems since december and spent 10 hours in a&e last night doing bloods and xrays for them to only say they cant find the doctor and i was discharged with no results etc, bit useless. Quite a few of the doctors said symptoms match IBS so got another challenge to deal with and definitely going to need to sort the diet out fully.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hard luck mate. For what it is worth, the hospital will have the results and added them to your electronic file, and your GP will get them too, so not wasted time mate. You can call your GP for the results. I don't know a lot about IBS but I'd probably stop the protein powders for now mate. They can give me a rash.... You need to know for sure what is going on, then you can get back training when sorted and feeling better, stay motivated, onwards and upwards Alex!

Edited - should have said, I have noted over time that people with IBS have to be careful with Protein powders, this is why I commented above.


----------



## Felix11 (Mar 22, 2021)

Diet is key

I would recommend following a fast digesting diet (pretty much what I'm doing, I listed in the 2nd to last page on my journal) see if that helps, avoid slower digesting stuff, complex carbs like brown rice, sweet potato, High fatty foods etc etc


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Will be stopping sdrol for now, ran it for a week and a half but wanting to see if anything improves off it, PS superdrol wasnt the cause of the IBS and dont think it has aggravated anything but thinking it may be worth dropping to see how i feel.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done. You don't need it anyway, you are strong as an Ox! Hope you are feeling better mate too. I'll have to do some investigating on this IBS for you... Need my mate Alex to keep ahead of me... 😋 Though you need not worry about that... 😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Well done. You don't need it anyway, you are strong as an Ox! Hope you are feeling better mate too. I'll have to do some investigating on this IBS for you... Need my mate Alex to keep ahead of me... 😋 Though you need not worry about that... 😉


Its going to be a journey keeping my diet on track lol, its self diagnosed atm and some doctors gave their opinion but knowing the NHS itll be a while before i know for sure, hoping i can keep eating properly and keep everything up, taking a week off training just to get my shit togheder really


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Like I said, call your GP, he will have all the results as soon as the hospital load them on your file mate. Have a break like you are doing and reassess the situation. If you feel not bad, do a Deload week, keeps you in there.


----------



## Felix11 (Mar 22, 2021)

I didn't realise you were on sdrol, when I was on it for 3 weeks it seriously messed me up, liver ALT was sky high, Digestion issues, woke up daily with leg cramps, all for a temp look as it's a designer steroid.... The look doesn't last which is why it's used just before a show. Only bad thing to tell you, is it takes months to recover from sdrol......


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Down about 1kg currently, Not sure how strength is etc waiting to get back in the gym possibly tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You'll be right Alex, you've had about a week off, some have a break every so often of that amount to recover or to reset. Could be a bit sore after but warm up first! Have a lighter session first too.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

If you have IBS Alex, the NHS say:-

DO's:-

Keep a diary of what you eat and any symptoms, then avoid things that trigger IBS
Relax as much as possible
Exercise a lot
Eat oats
Try Probiotics

DON'Ts:-

Delay or skip meals
Eat lots of fatty, spicy or processed foods
Eat to much fruit
Drink more than 3 cups of tea or coffee a day
Drink lots of alcohol or fizzy drinks

Avoid the sweetener Sorbitol.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> If you have IBS Alex, the NHS say:-
> 
> DO's:-
> 
> ...


Appreciated mate, I’ve been looking into some things myself the only thing atm is it has completely ruined my appetite, I’m going to try cook a lot more home meals 👍 Will attempt to get off my ass and get back into the gym tomorrow and see how it all goes and back to work on Saturday after missing this week unfortunately


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sound good Alex. Relax too! Don't forget your GP, he can help. I know a taxi driver with IBS, if I see him I'll have a chat about it. I know a fit guy like you won't do it probably, but avoid pies, even if you like them. A work colleague says the pleasure of eating the pie is not worth it hours later....


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Appetite will be massively down to taking orals mate. They totally fk me to the point of not wanting to eat at all and feeling sick. Stay off orals and apply the stuff @Brian Multigym posted to control IBS and you'll be alright. There used to be a knowledgeable guy on this forum with severe IBS and he controlled it solely through diet but he doesn't post anymore


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Appetite will be massively down to taking orals mate. They totally fk me to the point of not wanting to eat at all and feeling sick. Stay off orals and apply the stuff @Brian Multigym posted to control IBS and you'll be alright. There used to be a knowledgeable guy on this forum with severe IBS and he controlled it solely through diet but he doesn't post anymore


Good post Paul and great advice! 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bench today at 100kg x 5 top set, only did one set not trying to push my luck, feel weak overall


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Bench today at 100kg x 5 top set, only did one set not trying to push my luck, feel weak overall


Feel weak.... 220lbs... 😨 I hope that is not directed at my trying to match you effort mate.... 😉 Well done anyway, you are still on form! 😢😉


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Had another look (IBS) on a forum where bodybuilders suffered from it. Read on mate:-

Ditch milk protein shakes. (Try with or without as some with IBS can handle them).
Eat super clean, no spices etc.
Get Protein from chicken (grilled or baked), lean meat, all fish like tuna and salmon etc, eggs, almonds and chickpeas.
Quinoa (used as a cereal and has all essential amino acids) May need to get it from a health shop.
Leafy greens and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Back at work today and f*** me i feel dead, Feels like the energy has been drained out of me i need to get back into the swing of things, My diet has slowly been improving in the sense im trying to eat more, not all of it agrees with my stomach but i still need to get food in


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm no expert mate, but after what Felix and Paul have said, put the sdrol in the bin. Don't bother with that stuff Alex. Do what you can, will that Strom Support Max not help, that forum members recommend? Get some glucose powder from superdrug or something similar. Just trying to help, but as posted previously, get all your meals and eat slowly and relax, no doubt this is stressful and that will not help. Keep your chin up mate and press on!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I'm no expert mate, but after what Felix and Paul have said, put the sdrol in the bin. Don't bother with that stuff Alex. Do what you can, will that Strom Support Max not help, that forum members recommend? Get some glucose powder from superdrug or something similar. Just trying to help, but as posted previously, get all your meals and eat slowly and relax, no doubt this is stressful and that will not help. Keep your chin up mate and press on!


Sdrol has been in the bin mate, Its all about diet now and getting my food in , I’ll hopefully be back to normal soon!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> Sdrol has been in the bin mate, Its all about diet now and getting my food in , I’ll hopefully be back to normal soon!


I did warn you lol... hope you're back to 100% soon mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sorry mate, sound like your Dad - throw that in the bin and don't bother with that, but bit concerned that's all. Want you to achieve your goals but doing it enjoyably!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Had a quick skim through this and noticed the reply about digestive issues. Mine has been a bit ****ed lately too. Haven’t been diagnosed with anything yet, thought I’d tweak my diet a little bit first and see if I could identify what’s causing flare ups. I’ve been toying with gluten-free for the past 3 weeks or so and it’s definitely calmed it down. Might be worth experimenting with for a week or two to see if it helps. I feel like I’ve developed some kind of intolerance to it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You can develop an intolerance or allergy... I can come out in spots with some Protein powders and certain beers now, believe it or not. Didn't bother me prior, to much of a good thing probably. Dr said you can't develop an allergy, but people in the street said you can and gave family member examples. I believe the people in the street with their experiences.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

TURBS said:


> I did warn you lol... hope you're back to 100% soon mate.


Sdrol wasnt the cause of this mate, To be honest there hasnt been a difference since i dropped it too i only did it to be safe, had the problem since december


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Had a quick skim through this and noticed the reply about digestive issues. Mine has been a bit ****ed lately too. Haven’t been diagnosed with anything yet, thought I’d tweak my diet a little bit first and see if I could identify what’s causing flare ups. I’ve been toying with gluten-free for the past 3 weeks or so and it’s definitely calmed it down. Might be worth experimenting with for a week or two to see if it helps. I feel like I’ve developed some kind of intolerance to it.


I reckon problems like these are all about toying with diet not much else you can do, I feel stress took a big part in mine due to financials etc but i guess i will only find out with time


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Sorry mate, sound like your Dad - throw that in the bin and don't bother with that, but bit concerned that's all. Want you to achieve your goals but doing it enjoyably!


Haha no worries, I only stopped it to be sure it wasnt causing anything, process of elimination i guess, been under financial stress too (yes even at my age) so that could not have helped, Ive felt better stomach wise today but still felt really tired


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> Sdrol wasnt the cause of this mate, To be honest there hasnt been a difference since i dropped it too i only did it to be safe, had the problem since december


Only messing with you, orals likely exacerbated the problem, obviously underlying issue and hope doctor can help.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Haha no worries, I only stopped it to be sure it wasnt causing anything, process of elimination i guess, been under financial stress too (yes even at my age) so that could not have helped, Ive felt better stomach wise today but still felt really tired


It's all good mate. I'll have a word with @TURBS to see if he'll give you a portion of his ukm moderator wage to help you out with the financial stress you're under


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> It's all good mate. I'll have a word with @TURBS to see if he'll give you a portion of his ukm moderator wage to help you out with the financial stress you're under


Im sure thats a lot of money, heard everyone’s a millionaire here turbs must make a solid living off being a mod


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> It's all good mate. I'll have a word with @TURBS to see if he'll give you a portion of his ukm moderator wage to help you out with the financial stress you're under


You always come up with sensible solutions to other people's training issues.. 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi mate, don't bother with anything citrus, including orange juice. Talking to another taxi driver that has just started with IBS. Everything else he said, I have already said within your Journal.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Going to drop down to a cruise, training has taken a massive hit along with diet and just about everything, got a holiday coming up for a week so just going to focus on sorting myself out and then my training before considering any more blasts, I dont see sense in blasting high doses when i’m missing weeks of training atm.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good call mate. I know it must be a nuisance for you not being well, as you were on a roll, but stay calm, do what training you can, sort the diet, enjoy the holiday and relax. You'll be back and ready to achieve your goals.

If you feel well enough to train currently, "cruise" with the training too, go light with more repetitions, it will keep you where you are now and lets face it, you are still as strong as you were.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good call mate. I know it must be a nuisance for you not being well, as you were on a roll, but stay calm, do what training you can, sort the diet, enjoy the holiday and relax. You'll be back and ready to achieve your goals.
> 
> If you feel well enough to train currently, "cruise" with the training too, go light with more repetitions, it will keep you where you are now and lets face it, you are still as strong as you were.


The goal is to train as hard as i can as i’m missing quite a few sessions so want to make it worth it whenever im able to get in the gym, Had a solid back day today but biceps cut short, Overall not dropped much strength but looking leaner due to the lost weight not sure wether to take it positively lol


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> The goal is to train as hard as i can as i’m missing quite a few sessions so want to make it worth it whenever im able to get in the gym, Had a solid back day today but biceps cut short, Overall not dropped much strength but looking leaner due to the lost weight not sure wether to take it positively lol


Great! You are doing right, train when you can, and take it as a positive! You can still throw around 100kg bench, so you haven't dropped in strength. Everyone has days where they are not as strong, that is life. Just keep moving towards your goal like you are mate! And the photo - 👍💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Great! You are doing right, train when you can, and take it as a positive! You can still throw around 100kg bench, so you haven't dropped in strength. Everyone has days where they are not as strong, that is life. Just keep moving towards your goal like you are mate! And the photo - 👍💪💯


Appreciate the support mate, Plan for this week is to train as much as i can, got a week long holiday after and coming right back to get on another flight for a colonoscopy in my home country to figure out whats going on, Training will take a hit but i’d rather get this sorted out so when i am back to normal or near i can start making up for the lost time, I have plenty of time ahead of me and health is the priority atm.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Think nothing of it mate. Agree with what you are saying and doing too! You can make up the time once you are sorted. Home country? Being nosey here, and you don't need to say anything, but from your original photo as a young lad, is that Greece?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Think nothing of it mate. Agree with what you are saying and doing too! You can make up the time once you are sorted. Home country? Being nosey here, and you don't need to say anything, but from your original photo as a young lad, is that Greece?


Haha no mate thats england, Im from Romania moved here when i was 7, close to 19 now. Got family friends over there with a private doctor who is going to sort out tests etc so hoping to have it atleast diagnosed within 2/3 weeks. Grece is just a little holiday with the girlfriend for my 19th.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Got that wrong then... 😂 A Romanian, never have guessed.. Sounds good Alex, a private Doc to help you, sure you will be sorted. And Greece is great, like the Greeks, went to Rhodes 10 times, well looked after I was! Have a good time for your 19th mate, watch the alcohol though with your stomach.... Take care of your young lady..

Your journal is getting like a chatroom.. 😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Spoke to my client this morning who has celiac’s , said he still has times where he randomly loses 2kg some weeks due to the condition and still has problems even though he has managed to get his diet relatively good. Surprisingly his strength is still going up decently even though he is losing weight and fluctuating a lot.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Currently sat at around 73.6kg down from 75.5kg which was measured 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Currently sat at around 73.6kg down from 75.5kg which was measured 2 weeks ago.


You had your wallet in your pocket though 2 weeks ago....

I don't bother with weighing, at 75kg you'll be heavier than me I think. You have dropped a few lbs but you are still as strong as you were. My strength goes up but weight does not follow suit.... 😕 Personally, I'd dump the scales, your strength and size is increasing, you only need a mirror. A bodybuilding friend has what your client has (I think) and it has not bothered him with his bodybuilding.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You had your wallet in your pocket though 2 weeks ago....
> 
> I don't bother with weighing, at 75kg you'll be heavier than me I think. You have dropped a few lbs but you are still as strong as you were. My strength goes up but weight does not follow suit.... 😕 Personally, I'd dump the scales, your strength and size is increasing, you only need a mirror. A bodybuilding friend has what your client has (I think) and it has not bothered him with his bodybuilding.


100% I stopped really looking at the scales a while ago but its a bit of a change having to see myself really lose weight out of nowhere haha, I’m going to push on as much as i can either way, dont need those very heavy weights to grow muscle.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I thought you would have picked up and the wallet comment... 😋 I understand you don't want to lose weight as you have been gaining, but put it down to not feeling so good and press on your your goals mate.

Agree, you don't need those very heavy weights. A good weight and the repetitions is all you need mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Another a&e trip, being booked in for a colonoscopy, Doctor said it seems like IBD not IBS which seems more severe, been prescribed steroids for inflammation


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Another a&e trip, being booked in for a colonoscopy, Doctor said it seems like IBD not IBS which seems more severe, been prescribed steroids for inflammation


Being prescribed steroids. You lucky bastard 😜. In all seriousness I hope you get better soon mate. Just try and live a healthy life, all you can really do to combat things


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Another a&e trip, being booked in for a colonoscopy, Doctor said it seems like IBD not IBS which seems more severe, been prescribed steroids for inflammation


You aren't having any luck Alex... Like Paul said, stick to your clean eating and I'm on your case with more investigation on IBD... In addition, now you have been to A&E twice, the NHS will do something to help you and the Doctors will tell you how to alleviate the symptoms. GP should have all information to date to mate.

For what it is worth, I'll refrain from trying to match you on weight per exercise, I wouldn't do that on you when you are not at your best.... 😓💨💨💨💨🏃


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Another a&e trip, being booked in for a colonoscopy, Doctor said it seems like IBD not IBS which seems more severe, been prescribed steroids for inflammation


I'm in the same boat at the moment mate. I had been suffering with it for over a year and kind of burying my head in the sand. Been very poorly at times, literally shitting blood 10+ times a day. I'm in the process of getting a diagnosis now. Not as far as endoscopy being booked in yet. You'll have to let me know how you get on with the steroids and if they clear up your symptoms.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> I'm in the same boat at the moment mate. I had been suffering with it for over a year and kind of burying my head in the sand. Been very poorly at times, literally shitting blood 10+ times a day. I'm in the process of getting a diagnosis now. Not as far as endoscopy being booked in yet. You'll have to let me know how you get on with the steroids and if they clear up your symptoms.


Just started on budenoside, first thing prescribed when the doctor checked everything out in a&e , booked for a colonoscopy but got inflamattion markers all over the place and low hematocrit


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dragged myself to the gym today, did a couple sets of bench with 100kg x 5 for 2 top sets and some lateral raises before energy completely drained.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Just started on budenoside, first thing prescribed when the doctor checked everything out in a&e , booked for a colonoscopy but got inflamattion markers all over the place and low hematocrit


Yup, same here. Inflammation markers high and Iron is very low. Had a prescription for high strength Iron supplements to be sent to local chemist which I'll take from Sunday onwards. Hopefully your symptoms are under control soon.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

*IBD - Foods to avoid.*

Hi mate, I've started to have a look at IBD, do everything we have discussed so far with IBS. Foods to avoid with IBD:-

Fatty, greasy or fried foods.
Hot or spicy foods.
Nuts, seeds and beans.
Caffeinated or sugary drinks.
Sweets and sugary type confectionery.

I will continue investigating and post about it mate. Try not to get stressed, I know it's not perfect.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Seems like i’m having a decent day today bowel wise, went 4 hours without a bowel movement and even then i wasnt bleeding my life out. Had a simple chow mein, been drinking actimels and even sugar free 7up which hasnt affected any cramping or diarrhoea. I highly doubt lactose causes me any problems at this moment i have experimented a bit , little unsure about high amounts of gluten. Hopefully the steroids begin to help and i get back into my normal diet and swing of things.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi mate, saw the taxi driver that has had IBS for years. He said, it will be trial and error on food and drink, it is different for everyone with the condition. As you have mentioned above, he said avoid wheat and acidic food and drinks. Milk products didn't bother him but he said they are now starting to, so he is going to have to leave those out. He seems to have it under control, but he said a flare up can happen anytime and then he takes the steroids and waits for those to alleviate the condition. He said in the end you will know the triggers (food and drink) that will set the condition off. He thinks you are born with the condition and with some people it may take years to come to the fore. I'll keep investigating and asking sufferers as I find them. Keep stress free to and carry on with your training. 💪💯


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

There is a difference with IBS and IBD mate. I thought so, but there is. The NHS will be able to diagnose which one you have quite easily.

If you have IBD, Omega 3 may be beneficial for it's antiinflammatory properties. You probably take the supplement. It is suggested to eat more oily fish like salmon and mackerel. Also eat small but numerous meals, reducing the quantity of each meal, but making sure your body gets the nutrients it requires.

Have you heard anymore from your Doctor?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> There is a difference with IBS and IBD mate. I thought so, but there is. The NHS will be able to diagnose which one you have quite easily.
> 
> If you have IBD, Omega 3 may be beneficial for it's antiinflammatory properties. You probably take the supplement. It is suggested to eat more oily fish like salmon and mackerel. Also eat small but numerous meals, reducing the quantity of each meal, but making sure your body gets the nutrients it requires.
> 
> Have you heard anymore from your Doctor?


Waiting on a colonoscopy mate, wont be hearing much until then, will find out monday when i can book one 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Best of luck mate! If it has to be one or the other, hope it is IBS.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Had a day at work today and it was brutal, i only work 4 hour shifts and run 2 classes here and there but it was rougher than i thought it would be. Its all getting a bit much mentally knowing i cant continue my job properly or sleep and i cant continue training like i love but im trying to push through, hoping i get some sort of relief soon.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I know it's bad for you mate, but keep calm, getting upset and annoyed won't help your condition. Do what you can, it is better than doing nothing and take each day at a time. You know then you have done your best!!!! I would do a Deload until you feel better, lighter weight and more repetitions, then the stress on your body isn't the same and you will feel more relaxed. I'd say currently, it's about keeping what you have gained until you are properly diagnosed mate. That's what I would do. You have got a life time to put more muscle on, so a month of maintenance exercise won't matter and will help. Hope you get sorted quickly!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Last day before holiday today so i went for a push session, Bench was : 60kg x 5 , 90kg x 3 , 100kg 3x3 and dropped to 60kg x 10 paused.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Whole body is in portion and you are keeping your strength mate, things can only get better. Have a good holiday and take it easy.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Whole body is in portion and you are keeping your strength mate, things can only get better. Have a good holiday and take it easy.


Cheers mate, its time to de-stress and get back to it properly when im back!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers mate, its time to de-stress and get back to it properly when im back!


Sounds good!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

The flag has changed next to your alias I see, nice and warm is it...? 😬😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> The flag has changed next to your alias I see, nice and warm is it...? 😬😉


I did not even notice it did that haha, and yes not 30° weather but quite enjoyable 😂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I did not even notice it did that haha, and yes not 30° weather but quite enjoyable 😂


Good. It will be nice though this time of the year. Found a gym yet or leaving it? I used to go to one on the seafront in Rhodes Town, good gym and they'd mix you up a protein shake before leaving. That was years ago though, I mean years ago! That muscular frame of yours been paraded around the swimming pool yet.. ? 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good. It will be nice though this time of the year. Found a gym yet or leaving it? I used to go to one on the seafront in Rhodes Town, good gym and they'd mix you up a protein shake before leaving. That was years ago though, I mean years ago! That muscular frame of yours been paraded around the swimming pool yet.. ? 💪


The gym here is very lackluster haha, very smooth lat pulldown machine, its been around the swimming pools too but not in them still far too cold for that this time of year only around 20°


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Spike your testosterone levels will that cold water... 😰😉 Is the gym part of the hotel or a separate one. HMGS posted a picture of the hotel gym when he was in Spain not too long ago, so yes a picture is needed mate... 😋 Don't know if your stomach would handle it, should do, but the Greeks are excellent at peppered steaks, well they were!

Edited - just remembered, maybe a bit spicey, leave the Pepper sauce off.... Sorry mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Spike your testosterone levels will that cold water... 😰😉 Is the gym part of the hotel or a separate one. HMGS posted a picture of the hotel gym when he was in Spain not too long ago, so yes a picture is needed mate... 😋 Don't know if your stomach would handle it, should do, but the Greeks are excellent at peppered steaks, well they were!
> 
> Edited - just remembered, maybe a bit spicey, leave the Pepper sauce off.... Sorry mate.


Haven’t actually had any steaks here yet, The stomach hasnt been too bad, a lot of the food is quite fresh and natural etc. Here to enjoy it so trying to keep my mind off it, Also will most likely be starting BPC after my colonoscopy hoping to see @DLTBB ’s results


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

If that food is working for you, stick to it, enjoy the holiday!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good mate sunning yourself. 👍 The colour of the water, it has brought back memories, good times too! Thanks.

Edited - you may have decided to post the picture of yourself, but I was talking about a picture of the gym you are using mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking good mate sunning yourself. 👍 The colour of the water, it has brought back memories, good times too! Thanks.
> 
> Edited - you may have decided to post the picture of yourself, but I was talking about a picture of the gym you are using mate.


Oh no mate i just decided to post a photo of myself, the gym itself i’m not even going to step in anymore its a broken bench, a lat pull and chest fly machine haha


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Oh no mate i just decided to post a photo of myself, the gym itself i’m not even going to step in anymore its a broken bench, a lat pull and chest fly machine haha


It would be worth a picture for the 😂😉


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

The Flag has changed back..??? Everything OK mate? Or did you just go for a few days?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> The Flag has changed back..??? Everything OK mate? Or did you just go for a few days?


I’m still here mate  Will be leaving in a couple of hours though but have really enjoyed my time, some amazing food here.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I know you are the Flag has changed back to Greek 😂👍 Good, you needed it with your issue. Enjoy the last hours mate!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Flag has changed again mate and you were in Greece... 😢 Never mind, you've got that photo and its a lovely sunny Easter Sunday, maybe a bit cooler to what you are used too....., but what's the plan, down the gym and enjoying the weather?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Flag has changed again mate and you were in Greece... 😢 Never mind, you've got that photo and its a lovely sunny Easter Sunday, maybe a bit cooler to what you are used too....., but what's the plan, down the gym and enjoying the weather?


Relaxing mate and back to work honestly and finding out what the bowel issue is 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hope you get sorted mate, I need you back on top form for when I try and match you again on weight and reps... 😰😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Managed to catch a pretty bad cold, also an awful day for the bowels, good news is i have my colonoscopy in a week, having to sit here wondering if i can really continue my job and rake out money to pay what i need to pay isnt helping for the stress  Just dont get a break


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good news on your procedure mate! Stay calm, you can't help it if you aren't so good, get sorted then worry about the money.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Put in the notice for my job hard heartedly, Sat at 70.5kg currently which is 5kg down in around a months time , even though i’m trying to eat it is simply not digesting. Haven’t been training and not sure when i will be able to get back to it so still on cruise doses.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Managed to catch a pretty bad cold, also an awful day for the bowels, good news is i have my colonoscopy in a week, having to sit here wondering if i can really continue my job and rake out money to pay what i need to pay isnt helping for the stress  Just dont get a break


Damn. I was really hoping the corticosteroid treatment would give some relief. Maybe they'll be able to proscribe some kind of anti-inflammatory or immunosuppressant drugs once you've had the colonoscopy. I can relate to the sudden weight loss though. I had a flare up with it while I was in prison before I had any idea I had colitis (I thought it was just stress) and I lost a stone in a month. Keep in mind I was already well under my usual weight at the time too. People I was in there with thought I had cancer or something, they said I looked grey. Looking back, I must have been having a massive flare up and was probably anaemic. Hopefully you get some effective medication soon and regain some of the lost weight. FYI, the peptides seem promising for me.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Damn. I was really hoping the corticosteroid treatment would give some relief. Maybe they'll be able to proscribe some kind of anti-inflammatory or immunosuppressant drugs once you've had the colonoscopy. I can relate to the sudden weight loss though. I had a flare up with it while I was in prison before I had any idea I had colitis (I thought it was just stress) and I lost a stone in a month. Keep in mind I was already well under my usual weight at the time too. People I was in there with thought I had cancer or something, they said I looked grey. Looking back, I must have been having a massive flare up and was probably anaemic. Hopefully you get some effective medication soon and regain some of the lost weight. FYI, the peptides seem promising for me.


No break yet unfortunately, the last 2 days have been as worse as its got even on the steroids, I’m waiting to see if the NHS can provide an actual useful treatment after my colonoscopy before having a look at the peptides, every day pins are inconvenient but if it is my only option and has a chance to help it will have to do. Weird thing is my diet didnt really take a wild “change” but the pain , cramping and urgency has just been a lot worse.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Put in the notice for my job hard heartedly, Sat at 70.5kg currently which is 5kg down in around a months time , even though i’m trying to eat it is simply not digesting. Haven’t been training and not sure when i will be able to get back to it so still on cruise doses.


Sorry mate, but you aren't on top form, when you are sorted and you will be, you will fly back to 75.5kg, you will, you are young and then there's "muscle memory", I know with previous short breaks, you get back to where you were quickly, then it's a struggle there on again! Keep calm mate and relax.

Edited - I said the above but I know you still have your strength, I did after a break, I never lost much muscle with breaks and soon got the strength back, like I said, muscle memory. That is what I meant mate @Alex12340 !

Are you giving up your job? Can't you go on the sick?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> No break yet unfortunately, the last 2 days have been as worse as its got even on the steroids, I’m waiting to see if the NHS can provide an actual useful treatment after my colonoscopy before having a look at the peptides, every day pins are inconvenient but if it is my only option and has a chance to help it will have to do. Weird thing is my diet didnt really take a wild “change” but the pain , cramping and urgency has just been a lot worse.


The NHS will sort it, I know people that did get it bad, one taxi driver has IBD (Crohns) and he has it under control the vast amount of time. It must be something in your diet mate, from what I have investigated. You were OK in Greece, what have you done different since you got home?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> The NHS will sort it, I know people that did get it bad, one taxi driver has IBD (Crohns) and he has it under control the vast amount of time. It must be something in your diet mate, from what I have investigated. You were OK in Greece, what have you done different since you got home?


No clue mate but cant go on sick pay, I had to pay rent at the place i work due to my profession and it wasnt sustainable seeing how tempermental the stomach can be i wasnt in a position where i could text my manager hours before telling him i’m not able to come in as he wouldnt be able to find a replacement in time. Main reason i had to let it go is the rent cost and expenses due to the fact that if i’m not working full time i simply cannot afford to keep going.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks, fair enough mate, you didn't need to go to that detail, but thanks. Try the DWP and see what options there are for you with no money coming in. There's ESA - sick pay but you will get it for a while and then they call you in for a review. There's Universal Credit too. A mate of mine is on that because he had a job but lost it due to nothing he had done and is looking for another. May help you mate. From what I know go for UC.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Once you’re diagnosed, you’ll be eligible for PIP. But I really believe that once you have your colonoscopy, they’ll see the inflammation/ulcers and you’ll be put on medication shortly after which should bring you in to remission and allow you to continue working. I’m lucky in that I work from home 4 days a week so I can run to the loo if I’m mid flare up. Must be stressful not having that luxury.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I would only partly agree about PIP, as his condition can be relieved with medication and diet, but you will have a consultation with a nurse prior that literally will check you out, regardless of any NHS Doctor or Consultant letters you will have sent in. I know Alex has an issue but just making you aware. The nurse doesn't work for the DWP, is not a Doctor or a Consultant, but it goes on what she says in a lengthy document if you are awarded it... I was told they are paid to keep you off PIP... PIP was once Disability Allowance..... Say no more, but that it was abused...!! Then there are the reviews, in the end the money you get isn't worth all the hassle.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Got my colonoscopy letter today, Going to be on a clear soup diet starting saturday/sunday which isnt going to be the best but heard starting it earlier than advised makes the whole process easier. If anyone has any clear soup reccomendations id love to hear them


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Got my colonoscopy letter today, Going to be on a clear soup diet starting saturday/sunday which isnt going to be the best but heard starting it earlier than advised makes the whole process easier. If anyone has any clear soup reccomendations id love to hear them


I was going to post today within your Journal, as it's been a couple days since you posted, I don't give up on my training partner.....💪😉 I've got to pop up town, but I'll be on your case later mate, clear soup...? My Protein does a clear Whey, does that count....? 😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I was going to post today within your Journal, as it's been a couple days since you posted, I don't give up on my training partner.....💪😉 I've got to pop up town, but I'll be on your case later mate, clear soup...? My Protein does a clear Whey, does that count....? 😋


Haha i dont think that would help, and yeah i think its something along the lines of the cup a soup things if you’ve heard of them, they hardly give much information on it so i’m just guessing if you can see through its okay. Not looking forward to any of this prep just hoping it ends up with a quick solution.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey up mate, the hospital should have given you a sheet with what you can eat, but don't worry, I've done some investigating for you... Need you back to full strength, you're my benchmark.. 😰💪

2 days before your procedure you can eat plain chicken and rice (from the NHS actually)

Clear soup is one that you see through, but you can have smooth soups like Tomato and strained chicken (use a blender).

Also you can have Jelly, Ice Cream, Ambrosia Custard, Bovril, Sports Drinks, Water and Tea.

In addition you can have a Complan drink, that is a smooth complete meal in a cup with protein, carbohydrates and minerals. My Dad worked at Glaxo, now Glaxo Smith Kline, that once made Complan, so I know what it is and have had it before. Use a blender to make sure it is super smooth.

All the above is from the NHS actually.

I know I was half joking when I mentioned clear Whey, but you probably could have that too!

Day before you are on medication, you know what for..

I'd do as you have stated, start early and stick to smooth liquid stuff. I have read more of course and you need have a clear digestive system for the Doctor to do a proper examination.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> Got my colonoscopy letter today, Going to be on a clear soup diet starting saturday/sunday which isnt going to be the best but heard starting it earlier than advised makes the whole process easier. If anyone has any clear soup reccomendations id love to hear them


Had colonoscopy & endoscopy years ago, remember I had to eat white food and clear liquids only so had fish, mash and water for a couple of days.
Weirdly I actually felt better after the procedure, even though nothing much found. Hope it goes well mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey up mate, went in a health shop and bought some protein and I picked up a free health magazine for someone, but I picked up the wrong one. Worked out OK because there is a write up on IBS and IBD... Maybe it was meant to be so I can help my training partner. 👍😉

It's about eating correctly first and in addition cultivating friendly gut bacteria (bugs) and creating an antiinflammatory environment by consuming live-cultured yougurts, Kefir, Miso, cheese, olive oil, apples, chickpeas, kiwi and garlic. Also pre and proboitics. Consuming all these cultivates friendly gut bacteria (bugs). I have had to shorten it to this or I would have been typing for hours. But all the above cultivates numerous friendly gut bugs.

Barnesiella is definitely a gut bug you need to cultivate if you have IBS or IBD for it's antiinflammatory properties.

People with IBS and IBD - appear to have an imbalance in the profile of our gut bugs compared to people without the conditions.

This write up I have is not complete, it is weekly/monthly installments. Don't worry, the writer has produced a book:-

"Calm your Gut: A mindful and compassionate guide to healing IBS and IBD" by Cara Wheatley-McGrain. (Hay House)


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Preparing for the colonoscopy with clear soups etc now, a day before advised as i heard it makes the process easier, been feeling half alive walking around with constant fevers and not sleeping well at all therefore really needing treatment as soon as they figure out what it is hopefully. Tomorrow will be even more dodgy being only on clear soups and laxatives but will have some sport drinks to get through and try keep myself hydrated and alive honestly. Feeling like i’ve definitely lost more blood and probably got even lower blood counts than before.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

We posted at the same time 😂

How's it going mate, I know not perfect, but hope you have started on your road to full recovery!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> We posted at the same time 😂
> 
> How's it going mate, I know not perfect, but hope you have started on your road to full recovery!


Well thats how its basically going! 😂 The sleep i have been getting ive already been dreaming of being back in the gym running a blast getting back to my physique, We shall see what happens to those dreams on monday.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Preparing for the colonoscopy with clear soups etc now, a day before advised as i heard it makes the process easier, been feeling half alive walking around with constant fevers and not sleeping well at all therefore really needing treatment as soon as they figure out what it is hopefully. Tomorrow will be even more dodgy being only on clear soups and laxatives but will have some sport drinks to get through and try keep myself hydrated and alive honestly. Feeling like i’ve definitely lost more blood and probably got even lower blood counts than before.


You did right starting early after what I have investigated. Just take it easy and have a meal in a cup drink (Complan, even slimfast), you can have one of them, might perk you up a bit. Drink plenty tomorrow mate, as you have mentioned. Best of luck, and tell the Doc everything you are suffering and hope you get sorted.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Well thats how its basically going! 😂 The sleep i have been getting ive already been dreaming of being back in the gym running a blast getting back to my physique, We shall see what happens to those dreams on monday.


It's not perfect currently, but those dreams will come to reality!! I know people with IBS and IBD even, that have it mainly under control. Get that book too, £12.99 I think. Anyway, you better had get better, I'm not giving up on trying to match you for weight and repetitions.. 😰💪😢😂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hope all goes well tomorrow mate. 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Colonoscopy done.

The prep was absolutely insane, i was dehydrated i felt like i hadnt eaten in a year, spiking fevers then feeling really cold for no reason. I arrived at the hospital and they couldnt get a cannulla in, on the 4th attempt i almost passed out due to the pain and everything added on. Eventually went into the room and a doctor said she will give it one last good try, she got it and pushed some fentanyl etc. The actual procedure i only remember where they took a biopsy and it felt like they were pulling my insides out. After the sedation wore off spoke to the nurse and told i will be reffered for an urgent appointment to discuss further details but it was agreed i have Colitis, the bowel was so sensitive and fcked they werent able to get far at all so i doubt that can be good.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> Colonoscopy done.


Sorry to hear it didn't go well, must of been very stressful for you!
Hope your appointment doesn't take long and treatment gets underway soon.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate, and you are on the road to recovery. A training mate and taxi driver has colitis but he has it under control and it didn't affect his Bodybuilding or his job, he did mention it at times but not much. Al least you now know where you stand mate and can move on with diet etc to calm the condition. You take NAC but I have just written a post on that, NAC converts into a powerful antioxidant, that will have antiinflammatory properties too.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Not good that you've got colitis mate but atleast you have a diagnosis and can go about treating it. Hope you get it under control soon. I've had @Brian Multigym at my gym earlier saying he wanted to try and match my lifts so the sooner you're back healthy the better


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Cheers lads, i believe normal colitis can be actually cured etc and ulcerative cant, i’m waiting on the biopsies to figure out more, Rather deal with an infection than an essential autoimmune disease.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Not good that you've got colitis mate but atleast you have a diagnosis and can go about treating it. Hope you get it under control soon. I've had @Brian Multigym at my gym earlier saying he wanted to try and match my lifts so the sooner you're back healthy the better


The 250lb dumbbell you use for the goblet squat just put me off very slightly mate, only slightly though... 😰😉


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> The 250lb dumbbell you use for the goblet squat just put me off very slightly mate, only slightly though... 😰😉


Stop being modest. I seen you curling it when you thought my back was turned


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers lads, i believe normal colitis can be actually cured etc and ulcerative cant, i’m waiting on the biopsies to figure out more, Rather deal with an infection than an essential autoimmune disease.


Fingers crossed on the lesser of the two then mate! Keep your chin up, done well today, and it's onwards and upwards from now on!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Edited - deleted original post as it is your Journal mate.

I have been looking into colitis but I will wait until you know for sure mate, but Omega 3 and probiotics keep popping up.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Good to hear you’re making some progress with this now. Hopefully this is the beginning of the recovery. Colonoscopy doesn’t sound pleasant - not looking forward to that if I need one.
The comeback is always greater than the setback.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Good to hear you’re making some progress with this now. Hopefully this is the beginning of the recovery. Colonoscopy doesn’t sound pleasant - not looking forward to that if I need one.
> The comeback is always greater than the setback.


If i’m honest they say conscious sedation but as soon as they pushed it in i felt black out drunk, the blondie nurse said you’re going to feel it in a minute then i only remember seeing the screen with my bowel looking like a murder scene for less than 10 seconds and a biopsy where it felt like something had hooked on my insides and was pulling on it.

Lot more blood now in my stools but probably to be expected they said it was very inflammed and sensitive, cant tell you how a full colonoscopy goes though as they only got just under my belly button (not the best explanation) before they couldnt continue.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Just take it easy mate and no stressing over it, it won't help. Looks like they got quite far in mate, hopefully that will be enough to sort you out. Gone through a lot of late, get your feet up in front of the TV or have an early night, be better off warm in bed I think.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I typed this within DLTBB's Journal and thought I'd add it to yours mate. DLTBB was concerned about side effects with corticosteroids. These are medicines you may be offered:- 

Reading up on this issue you and Alex have I came across 5-ASA's, they are the first medicine used and it is for mild to moderate cases. The corticosteroid used for worse cases will be Prednisolone, I have used that for a skin condition for 8 weeks, starting at 8 tablets, with no side effects, it is long term use mate where you get the side effects. I never gained weight or got acne, I used it for a skin condition! Asthma sufferers used Prednisolone too. Agree, you can not take them permanently. Just thought I would type this mate, but the 5-ASA's are the first used and that was said by the NHS!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Visited the dentist today due to a wisdom tooth and ulcer problem on my tongue, been referred for surgery to get it removed but it could be 1-6 months, the NHS really do move slow and i’m not even sure if there is a private route for it as it is a more complicated procedure than just a simple wisdom tooth removal. Problems just keep adding up!


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Visited the dentist today due to a wisdom tooth and ulcer problem on my tongue, been referred for surgery to get it removed but it could be 1-6 months, the NHS really do move slow and i’m not even sure if there is a private route for it as it is a more complicated procedure than just a simple wisdom tooth removal. Problems just keep adding up!


Yeah mate it's not great. Wife had to wait about 5 month to get a tooth removed despite the last 1 causing her to have an abscess. Nhs is shocking


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You are not having it good lately mate. Hope you get that sorted, you've got enough on your plate currently. There is a back log with the NHS mate, that is the problem.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You are not having it good lately mate. Hope you get that sorted, you've got enough on your plate currently. There is a back log with the NHS mate, that is the problem.


Mate everything was going well and it all turned, ive felt half dead for the past month and my mouth problems have added on, Not sure if you or anyone else on the log know if the surgery is able to be done privately and paid for? Going to be looking into it personally


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Mate everything was going well and it all turned, ive felt half dead for the past month and my mouth problems have added on, Not sure if you or anyone else on the log know if the surgery is able to be done privately and paid for? Going to be looking into it personally


You can get absolutely anything done privately mate. Problem is, it can cost thousands


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Mate everything was going well and it all turned, ive felt half dead for the past month and my mouth problems have added on, Not sure if you or anyone else on the log know if the surgery is able to be done privately and paid for? Going to be looking into it personally


I can't believe it myself mate, you were doing very well, and now all this. Don't know what to say, but get the main issue (colitis) sorted mate and then look into the mouth issues. No doubt the mouth issues would have been manageable but on top of the main issue I can see why you are feeling down mate. Keep calm mate, the ulcer can be treated with a cream, I know it's in your mouth but there is something you can dab on it. I'd see your GP on that. Paul will be right, you will be able to get the tooth done privately but personally I wouldn't know where to start. Try BUPA, they have dentists too. Though I think they are a policy organisation.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I’ve been using a BUPA dentist recently and the level of care is much better with far less waiting. I’ve had a molar extracted but I can’t recall seeing wisdom tooth extraction on the price list and I don’t know if having to be sedated changes things. It’s worth going private for dental work going forward though. They’re way better at what they do in my experience.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Body weight at 66.8kg currently, still struggle to eat due to the massive ulcer on the side of my tongue but it seems to be healing. Sleep is still absolutely awful and the cold i caught coming back from holiday is still there like the icing on top. Still waiting for some relief from the cold and the ulcer so i can hopefully focus on eating and actually getting some nutrition into my body, Wisdom tooth will have to wait on the NHS but it is not the biggest bother at the moment.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

😞 Not having it so good mate and with the cold you are run down. For nutrition, get the complete meal shakes, people never think of them and I don't mean a mass gainer either. Holland & Barrett sell them, I have written about them in my Journal, if you are worried about the dairy content, HUEL do a vegan one AND ready made, just shake! Get one of those down you and at least you are getting nutrition. Some supermarkets sell slimfast complete meal powders and they do a vegan one, I have used it! Sure you can get something to dab on that ulcer too and forget the tooth for now mate! Check H&B's website if you want to try one of theirs, there is usually an offer and take your phone with you as you scan the offer code. They do it for me as I don't have a smartphone.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> 😞 Not having so good mate and with the cold you are run down. For nutrition, get the complete meal shakes, people never think of them and I don't mean a mass gainer either. Holland & Barrett sell them, I have written about them in my Journal, if you are worried about the dairy content, HUEL do a vegan one AND ready made, just shake! Get one of those down you and at least you are getting nutrition. Some supermarkets sell slimfast complete meal powders and they do a vegan one, I have used it! Sure you can get something to dab on that ulcer too and forget the tooth for now mate! Check H&B's website if you want to try one of theirs, there is usually an offer and take your phone with you as you scan the offer code. They do it for me as I don't have a smartphone.


Yeah looking into some nutrition drinks at the moment to hopefully keep me going and give me a little bit more energy, all i can do is hold my head high and wait for my gastro appointment to talk about the next steps while hoping this cold buggers off


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good, they are excellent. They will help, they use them in hospitals. That is what you need to get proper nutrition mate. Again, there is Complan too and that is recommended for your stomach issue. They are sold in supermarkets too. Keep your chin up mate, it's a bad patch, but you'll be sorted soon and that weight will pile back on, so relax for now!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Which corticosteroid was you prescribed after you went to the hospital a few weeks ago and at what dose? And have they kept you on it after the colonoscopy?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Which corticosteroid was you prescribed after you went to the hospital a few weeks ago and at what dose? And have they kept you on it after the colonoscopy?


Budenoside at 9mg daily, was told to keep going even though it is clearly not doing shit, was hopeful for a week or two but no effect now.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Budenoside at 9mg daily, was told to keep going even though it is clearly not doing shit, was hopeful for a week or two but no effect now.


See, I’d have preferred to try that but my Doctor said I can’t until I’ve had the camera test and identified where the inflammation is. The stuff I’ve been put on is much more potent but proper heavy on side effects. I’d have rather tried your one first to see if it helped out.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> See, I’d have preferred to try that but my Doctor said I can’t until I’ve had the camera test and identified where the inflammation is. The stuff I’ve been put on is much more potent but proper heavy on side effects. I’d have rather tried your one first to see if it helped out.


Its one of those things you need trial and error for, in my position i would rather have prednisone or something and get some relief


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Its one of those things you need trial and error for, in my position i would rather have prednisone or something and get some relief


Want to trade?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Budenoside at 9mg daily, was told to keep going even though it is clearly not doing shit, was hopeful for a week or two but no effect now.


Saw this yesterday then forgot to post. Steroids can take days to a week to work mate, don't know how long you have been on them.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

So i ended up deciding to have a trip to a&e due to how bad i was feeling and Brians expressed concern, Hemaglobin was very low at 8 so i was running with very little blood, Currently on antibiotics and fluids drip just waiting for blood transfusion. I have a feeling my body didnt have any chance to recover due to my fevers, not eating and lack of sleep so i was constantly behind, hopefully i can get out of here feeling better and looking after myself.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Will be here for a couple days, doctor is very worried and i will be given strong steroids for inflammation while admitted


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> So i ended up deciding to have a trip to a&e due to how bad i was feeling and Brians expressed concern, Hemaglobin was very low at 8 so i was running with very little blood, Currently on antibiotics and fluids drip just waiting for blood transfusion. I have a feeling my body didnt have any chance to recover due to my fevers, not eating and lack of sleep so i was constantly behind, hopefully i can get out of here feeling better and looking after myself.


Best thing you have done of late mate! 👍 That is where you should be and getting proper treatment and looked after. You're 19 and you need sorting. I'm happier you are there, never mind your family.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Will be here for a couple days, doctor is very worried and i will be given strong steroids for inflammation while admitted


Good! Hopefully there until they have that condition under control mate, and with that being your third visit, it is what the Doctors should be doing. Relax now mate, you're in good hands. Speak up too, if you don't feel right! Actually woke up and thought I'd have a look on the forum, glad I did now.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

First night down, they managed to get my temperature to 37.2 last night which has been an all time low for me, Been given lots of antibiotics, the blood transfusion and staying to be treated with Hydrocortisone IV multiple times a day to get the colitis in check. Also had the most painful subq shot in the belly fat, convinced she either hit a nerve or muscle but i twitched like never before and was in pain for over an hour i cant imagine thats what a little 30gauge or so would do 😂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good news, and the IV will sort that nasty colitis out, show it who's boss! Belly fat? You haven't got any mate, must have been a well honed ab she nicked...💪 Catch up with your sleep too. You'll be in all weekend for sure..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Damn. How were you feeling before going in to A&E in terms of symptoms? And do you feel any better now you have some meds and fluids in?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Damn. How were you feeling before going in to A&E in terms of symptoms? And do you feel any better now you have some meds and fluids in?


Toilet frequency and blood increased, i had the urge to push more after i was done and i would just leak out blood, I was light headed and weak and could drop any minute due to the loss of blood, Lowest my temperature got was 37.6 and it wasnt uncommon to go to 39. I felt a little bit better after being pumped of fluids and antibiotics but the blood really made a difference i was able to stand and walk around etc afterwards alone.
Interesting thing is i was able to have less bowel movements throughout the night and less disruption of my sleep but at the same time the night sweats were deadly. I’m still getting them currently.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Damn. How were you feeling before going in to A&E in terms of symptoms? And do you feel any better now you have some meds and fluids in?


Also the hydrocortisone seems to be a miracle steroid but god knows what the harsh effects are, 2 Bowel movements in just under 12 hours, i woke up not needing one at all even if i had eaten so it certainly turned something in the right direction .


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Toilet frequency and blood increased, i had the urge to push more after i was done and i would just leak out blood, I was light headed and weak and could drop any minute due to the loss of blood, Lowest my temperature got was 37.6 and it wasnt uncommon to go to 39. I felt a little bit better after being pumped of fluids and antibiotics but the blood really made a difference i was able to stand and walk around etc afterwards alone.
> Interesting thing is i was able to have less bowel movements throughout the night and less disruption of my sleep but at the same time the night sweats were deadly. I’m still getting them currently.


The angry face is because the hospital should have looked after you after the second visit, it annoys me (because of my own case too), and it's lead to you being very poorly, I'm not being funny mate, you don't leave until you feel you could do a workout. I mean that and I am annoyed.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Also the hydrocortisone seems to be a miracle steroid but god knows what the harsh effects are, 2 Bowel movements in just under 12 hours, i woke up not needing one at all even if i had eaten so it certainly turned something in the right direction .


I'll look up the effects for you later, they won't be no where near the effects you were suffering when you went in mate. Sounds like the IV is working already - good, relax now and take it easy! 👍😴


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> The angry face is because the hospital should have looked after you after the second visit, it annoys me (because of my own case too), and it's lead to you being very poorly, I'm not being funny mate, you don't leave until you feel you could do a workout. I mean that and I am annoyed.


If i dont feel like i could walk to the gym after leaving i’d be reluctant to be discharged going through all of this im atleast expecting to be able to function properly by the end of it


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> If i dont feel like i could walk to the gym after leaving i’d be reluctant to be discharged going through all of this im atleast expecting to be able to function properly by the end of it


Exactly and I am sure they will sort it this time mate! By the way, it's not the Doctors, the NHS has been run down and I'll leave it there...!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Your IV will start working within 2 to 4 hours.

Common side effects include - headache, increased sweating, trouble sleeping, unusual hair growth, upset stomach, increased appetite, nausea, weight gain, acne, rash, mood swings, unusual weakness and tiredness.

There were others but they were specific to a health condition, not what you have and not everybody gets the side effects......!!!!

The increased appetite and tiredness are the side effects you need mate..😋👍😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Your IV will start working within 2 to 4 hours.
> 
> Common side effects include - headache, increased sweating, trouble sleeping, unusual hair growth, upset stomach, increased appetite, nausea, weight gain, acne, rash, mood swings, unusual weakness and tiredness.
> 
> ...


I heard weight gain, count me in 😂🤞


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Let us know when you are feeling a lot better mate!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Currently feel like i could scoff a meal down and go hit a 100kg bench, i’ve only had 4 bowel movements from 8am-10pm, Thats 4-5x less than normal to put it into comparison, I haven’t been sleeping great though and to be honest hate being in a hospital. Tomorrow will be getting bloods done and talking about next steps and hoping to meet with the gastro. Inflammation markers should be down and my temperature has stayed at 36.8-37 which is normal for me


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good news mate. You are finally on the mend. 👌 Not sure if they are keeping you on a diet of sorts, but if you are hungry the nurses will get you a sandwich, there are usually plenty in fridges for people that miss meal times. I have had a sandwich, extra meal and sweet (not all together... 😂). There will also be complete meal drinks too, I've seen them and got the odd one myself.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good news mate. You are finally on the mend. 👌 Not sure if they are keeping you on a diet of sorts, but if you are hungry the nurses will get you a sandwich, there are usually plenty in fridges for people that miss meal times. I have had a sandwich, extra meal and sweet (not all together... 😂). There will also be complete meal drinks too, I've seen them and got the odd one myself.


The nurses have no idea what diet im meant to have haha, i’ve just been asking my parents to come in with some food and drop me some stuff off, the only nice seeming thing is a chilli con carne but i dont know how that one would end up with my stomach, Got some high protein yogurts, chicken rice, croissants etc slowly getting my food intake up, No longer have massive swelling due to my tooth so its all easier aswell


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good then mate, and because you want to eat means you are on the mend! 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Kicked up a fuss with the dad this morning, after sleepless nights and being moved around rooms on no notice was meant to have blood tests and reviews etc done in the morning, nothing was done no doctor was seen and finally told them i will discharge and they need to take bloods and all of a sudden the specialist is in, i got my medicines in, bloods taken and my actual doctor who i had no clue that existed has appeared. I love the NHS.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You can never sleep in hospital but for a few hours, I watch Films on those pay as you go TV's. You can get moved around mate I did the last time I was in, you maybe in a room special for a condition. Calm down mate it is the weekend! It is quiter at weekends Doctor wise, once there were hardly any Doctor's in, it changed in the not to distant past. That is why I said you will be in until next week at least, rare to be signed out in the weekends for reasons I have given. Don't you discharge either or I'll be coming to that hospital to make sure you stay! Right after all that, you have been dealt with good - keep calm they are on your case mate, I know you have been to hell and back but relax! The Doctors won't forget you! Maybe there was an emergency. Sometimes the Doctor assigned to your case is on it but gives order to Nurses etc to progress your medical procedure and does not need to be there. You are right to question your care, I am not saying anything about that! Don't leave though mate, get sorted!

Anyway, looks like you are sorted now, relax and go easy on your Dad! 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Just edited the above with a few sentences at the end, you may not have read mate. Sorry about that, but embroiled in what happens at weekends!

In addition those nurses are clever, you need a degree to be a nurse! I've know a lass from 12 years old, she went to be a nurse and achieved it. Last time I was in, she was looking after me, I was shocked how good and clever she was mate, they can look after you!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Discharging today with prednisolone prescription, omeprazole for stomach, antibiotics and iron. Hemaglobin is only up 3 from when i came in which is still low and main thing i need to keep an eye on and how much blood i am losing. All just means keeping my cards very close and playing safe keeping a watchful eye. My inflamattion markers all saw really good improvements , forget what one dropped from 205 to 95 but still marching forward trying to get better.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sounds good mate, as long as you feel right. The Iron will be for one of the areas I was going to look into for you. You are a lot better and you will improve, sure you will now the hospital has turned the condition around. Like I said, they could be hours getting you your prescriptions, so get your meal before you leave. Still surprised you are getting out today, that hospital must be packed out.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Sounds good mate, as long as you feel right. The Iron will be for one of the areas I was going to look into for you. You are a lot better and you will improve, sure you will now the hospital has turned the condition around. Like I said, they could be hours getting you your prescriptions, so get your meal before you leave. Still surprised you are getting out today, that hospital must be packed out.


Only worried about the hemaglobin levels to be honest, I had a transfusion Friday and i’m only slightly higher than what i came in with but i guess it comes with the colitis, i did also not help myself by holding it in at times which made it a lot worse but got a review on the 12th i’m going to be looking forward to


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

To be honest mate, I don't know anything about hemaglobin levels, like I said, if you are not happy about something, this is the time to speak out to experts! Do it, don't be worrying at home as worry will not help your case. You haven't done anything wrong and it's good you have a review but that is two weeks away mate. Not happy = speak out!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How are you today mate? Hope the improvements are continuing. 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> How are you today mate? Hope the improvements are continuing. 👍


Feeling good mate, Appetite and all, hoping to just keep going like this and have that prednisone working well for me 🤞

Was hoping to get myself out of bed too moving around maybe a dinner or something too if im feeling up to it, will have to just take it day by day and see


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Feeling good mate, Appetite and all, hoping to just keep going like this and have that prednisone working well for me 🤞
> 
> Was hoping to get myself out of bed too moving around maybe a dinner or something too if im feeling up to it, will have to just take it day by day and see


Excellent! Yes, take it easy and get your strength back, you've had a bad time of it. Try to have some dinner, but take your complete meal drinks too! The Prednisolone will work, it can sort an Asthma attack, where you can hardly breath within a week!

Good news, I'll have to up my training now too... 😋😰


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Excellent! Yes, take it easy and get your strength back, you've had a bad time of it. Try to have some dinner, but take your complete meal drinks too! The Prednisolone will work, it can sort an Asthma attack, where you can hardly breath within a week!
> 
> Good news, I'll have to up my training now too... 😋😰


All goes well i’ll be back training soon too , i have a feeling itll be me catching back up to you though haha, i’m just taking it slightly easy gauging what i feel comfortable doing before throwing myself into some weight training again


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> All goes well i’ll be back training soon too , i have a feeling itll be me catching back up to you though haha, i’m just taking it slightly easy gauging what i feel comfortable doing before throwing myself into some weight training again


You'll be back don't worry! You catching me up... Hmmm... 💭I could reduce the 3 - nil to Alex here.... 💭 When do you want to start mate...💪😋 Only joking, couldn't do that on you. You'll be back quickly, muscle memory and all that, until then chill out mate, you'll know when to go back!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What's the latest mate? Up and out, having good meals?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> What's the latest mate? Up and out, having good meals?


Feeling all good yes, Got called in for some bloods to check everything is okay after my transfusion etc and been here 4 hours and counting, I guess its another chance to see how all the meds are helping if they are and all my blood markers 🤞


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Excellent mate. That's good, they are definitely making sure you are on the mend and rightly so, after going three times. Good news, you can sense you are getting better by your writings. May it continue! 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

My blood markers are all looking improved , infection markers have gone up slightly though may just be the less strong antibiotics as i’m not getting IV anymore. Glad i’ve atleast got a little more blood in me and back for another check next week to see any changes. Hopefully good ones


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great! It will be the fact you are not on an IV. With my skin issue, the prescription antibiotics didn't do the job and I ended up in hospital with an IV, much stronger, I could feel it working in my legs mate. Once I asked the nurse to reduce the speed of the drip actually. Anyway, you are on the mend and getting checked so.. 👌


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Another day on, how's it going mate? Hopefully getting your strength back and feeling OK!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Another day on, how's it going mate? Hopefully getting your strength back and feeling OK!


Still all good seems upwards from here, Trying to control diet a little more and keep track of how often i have bowel movements but its all a process i’ll be good to go soon enough


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good news mate! Looks to be onwards and upwards from now on! ➡⬆


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey up mate, bit quiet on this Journal, hope big improvements are continuing! Got to check in on my benchmark! 👌


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Hey up mate, bit quiet on this Journal, hope big improvements are continuing! Got to check in on my benchmark! 👌


Just relaxing honestly mate, Down at 65.5kg currently slowly thinking of restarting a gym membership, taking it all slow so not much to really update on waiting to see my bloods early next week then going from there 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great, just relax for a while and get yourself back on form. The weight will pile back on once you are right and can train again. Keep it up mate!


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Think of the positive when you're sorted mate. You're going to start from a very lean position, have some muscle memory and can slowly bulk for a long period of time


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Symptoms still improving?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Symptoms still improving?


Ups and downs mate having good days and some less good, frequency of bowel movements has definitely decreased though and i feel better not like i was before when i could hardly stand up due to the blood loss. Got a call with my gastro on Thursday so will know what the next steps are then. Atleast feeling like i’m eating properly but hasnt really reflected on weight.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Ups and downs mate having good days and some less good, frequency of bowel movements has definitely decreased though and i feel better not like i was before when i could hardly stand up due to the blood loss. Got a call with my gastro on Thursday so will know what the next steps are then. Atleast feeling like i’m eating properly but *hasn't really reflected on weight*.


On the mend though mate... 👍 Your highlighted comment above - well it won't mate will it, as the old saying goes - *"you can't fatten a thoroughbred!"* 💪 Don't worry, as @PaulNe said, you'll be starting back at the gym in a lean condition, think positive, we don't do negative vibes on this forum! 😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Little update, my gym is currently closed due to a water leak issue but once it is fixed i will be getting back to training, Its going to definitely be rough starting back out but going to stick to it and do my best. My diet has basically gone back to what it was appetite and all and my symptoms have gotten slightly better to the point i believe i am able to go out for a couple hours work out enjoy myself and start living a normal life again. Really wondering what weights i will actually be able to put up but i’m not fixated on it at all due to the circumstances just a bit of curiosity on my side


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Little update, my gym is currently closed due to a water leak issue but once it is fixed i will be getting back to training, Its going to definitely be rough starting back out but going to stick to it and do my best. My diet has basically gone back to what it was appetite and all and my symptoms have gotten slightly better to the point i believe i am able to go out for a couple hours work out enjoy myself and start living a normal life again. Really wondering what weights i will actually be able to put up but i’m not fixated on it at all due to the circumstances just a bit of curiosity on my side


Good news mate you are getting back to your usual self. Going back to the gym, I'm sure you will feel a whole lot better and feel good about it. As you will know, with having a break you probably will have DOMS until you settle back in. Go easy for a start, you'll be back where you were in no time, once those muscle get the message to grow again....💪😋 Sure they will with you!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Dropped down to 65kg currently even though i am eating relatively well, To put into perspective that is the weight i was when starting to even go to the gym i believe. Going to put it down to the lack of exercise added onto all the current problems. Still waiting to get back into the gym , will probably run a simple test and deca cycle after i get myself going again properly trying to get some mass back on.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

A lot of that weight loss is due to your condition, you were quite ill in the end mate. You'll get back quickly to where you were, so wait until the gym is back open and you feel right. You've got a lifetime to sort it, so get your back to normal then go for it! And no negative vibes either!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> A lot of that weight loss is due to your condition, you were quite ill in the end mate. You'll get back quickly to where you were, so wait until the gym is back open and you feel right. You've got a lifetime to sort it, so get your back to normal then go for it! And no negative vibes either!


No negative vibes here just going to try my best! Wonder how my body really absorbs nutrients but i guess i wont be able to figure that out exactly, All i can do now is work with what i’ve got and make the best of it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> No negative vibes here just going to try my best! Wonder how my body really absorbs nutrients but i guess i wont be able to figure that out exactly, All i can do now is work with what i’ve got and make the best of it.


Exactly, this is all we can do. I’m pretty confident a lot of the food I eat during a flare isn’t all used and absorbed as normal. But we’ll make do with what we’re given.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How's my benchmark today, starting a warm up (body and mind) to blitzing that gym, by any chance?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> How's my benchmark today, starting a warm up (body and mind) to blitzing that gym, by any chance?


Still seeing steady improvements, gym has reopened now so going to sort my membership any day and will be back to the weights 👍

Colitis wise i have an appointment next week with a specialist discussing what to do next, honestly hoping to stay on prednisolone as it has been showing improvements. Sleep could still be better though unfortunately.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great mate and the gym has opened back up at the right time. 👍

Good news with the condition. From memory you can be on that steroid for months, I was on it 10 weeks and a bit concerned and my Doctor said stop bothering 10 weeks is not that long on it. I would think you'll be on it until the condition is stable, then it will be diet etc to keep it at bay. Like I said, a mate in the gym has colitis and it has never held him up, either gym wise or work.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

M


Brian Multigym said:


> Great mate and the gym has opened back up at the right time. 👍
> 
> Good news with the condition. From memory you can be on that steroid for months, I was on it 10 weeks and a bit concerned and my Doctor said stop bothering 10 weeks is not that long on it. I would think you'll be on it until the condition is stable, then it will be diet etc to keep it at bay. Like I said, a mate in the gym has colitis and it has never held him up, either gym wise or work.


Thats great to hear about your mate i’m hoping all goes well for me too, I was just worried about the calorie intake and how everything will really be absorbed, i guess now more than ever i’ll have to stop focusing on my weight and just go by the mirror and track progress that way.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*14/05/22*

Bench:

Bar WU x 10
40kg x 10
60kg x 6
80kg x 6
60kg x 6
40kg x 10

Cable Fly:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise:

10kg x 10
10kg x 12

The mental fight against body dysmorphia has begun. Back in the gym but not religiously will have to listen to my body and decide how i work out and split my workouts depending, Instantly felt aches and towards the end of dumbell raises felt deathly sick so had to call it a day. Definitely going to be wearing a lot more hoodies while i build myself back up.

Also enjoyed a walk back from the gym, i was so isolated at home driving to and from hospitals i didnt even realise trees have bloomed and how nice the weather is, nice change of scenery from my toilet and bed.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *14/05/22*
> 
> The mental fight against body dysmorphia has begun. Back in the gym but not religiously will have to listen to my body and decide how i work out and split my workouts depending, Instantly felt aches and towards the end of dumbell raises felt deathly sick so had to call it a day. Definitely going to be wearing a lot more hoodies while i build myself back up.
> 
> Also enjoyed a walk back from the gym, i was so isolated at home driving to and from hospitals i didnt even realise trees have bloomed and how nice the weather is, nice change of scenery from my toilet and bed.


🎉 You're back! Body dysmorphia with that body - you look the picture of health mate in the picture, your chest and arms are still there and remember that body has been to hell and back! So no negative body dysmorphia vibes mate! May have felt sick due to training again after an unplanned layoff and not being 100%, take your time with good rest between sets! If it takes hours so be it! You don't need to hide behind a hoodie, but if you feel better. Had to smile at your last paragraph but I don't think it's funny, anyways that's in the past.

I suggest you go to the gym and take your time, good rest between sets and don't overdo the weight, you've not been well. Work it up again slowly until you are back into it. And don't forget your drink with added electrolytes (minerals), you may have been thirsty today too.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

It’s not a bad first session back considering how long you’ve been off and how much of a battering your body has taken. I imagine you’ll have DOMS for a few days afterwards. Just ease yourself in and build up weight and volume over time. You’ll be surprised by how quickly you regain your size and strength through muscle memory, even while your training isn’t at 100% intensity. And the fresh air, sun and cardio from the walk will definitely do you some good, mentally and physically.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Not working out today due to DOMS and slowly easing myself back into it but was out for a nice 2 hour walk and some shopping, Overall Colitis symptoms are improving, still get the odd cramp that cripples me and makes me want to throw up but going toilet 3-5 times a day currently is better than the 15-20+ from before so i am really happy about it. Only found certain foods to affect it like overly spicy foods (normal spice is alright) , pizza and eggs.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

To add onto the positives! Sat at 68kg bodyweight today up from 65kg.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Not working out today due to DOMS and slowly easing myself back into it but was out for a nice 2 hour walk and some shopping, Overall Colitis symptoms are improving, still get the odd cramp that cripples me and makes me want to throw up but going toilet 3-5 times a day currently is better than the 15-20+ from before so i am really happy about it. Only found certain foods to affect it like overly spicy foods (normal spice is alright) , pizza and eggs.


Good news mate. For the DOMS, foam rolling, warm bath and compression wear if you have any, you'll be right tomorrow... Walking will help too. Great it is only certain foods, document it all too.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> To add onto the positives! Sat at 68kg bodyweight today up from 65kg.


Probably your muscles have filled out because they have nutrition, they were starved with your illness...😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Never usually post food on this journal but may start when cooking up something interesting. Dinner today was pesto pasta with some tabasco marinated chicken and parmesean , definitely hit the spot.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Look good mate, good job I don't live near.... 🍴😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Appointment with the gastro today, further confirmed ulcerative colitis, Being weaned off the prednisolone slowly over 6-8 weeks and started on another anti inflammatory drug called Mezavant which i will take along the pred and after i stop. Hoping to see improvements by blood tests and something called a sigmoidoscopy, last colonoscopy they didnt manage to see the healthy part of my bowel so he is just hoping to let it heal a little bit more and then see how far up the colitis goes. Was told to resume a normal life basically with diet and everything, Hoping to have a decent leg day later today.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good news mate! Another investigative procedure? It is, I have just looked it up - a minimally invasive medical examination. You need to know where you stand with the condition though mate. Told to resume a normal life - "hoping to have a decent Leg day later" - already have! 💪💯👍 And get the full weight stack on too...😋😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good news mate! Another investigative procedure? It is, I have just looked it up - a minimally invasive medical examination. You need to know where you stand with the condition though mate. Told to resume a normal life - "hoping to have a decent Leg day later" - already have! 💪💯👍 And get the full weight stack on too...😋😉


Indeed mate they’re hoping the colitis doesnt just spread all throughout the bowels! Leg day done and i feel great, posting the workout now!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*18/05/22*

Squat

Bar WU x 5
30kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 5

Leg Press (Resistance)

-SLOW Negatives

39kg x 10
45kg x 10
59kg x 10
79kg x 10

Leg Extension 

32kg - 5 -> HOLD 5 sec -> 5
45kg x 10
73kg x 10

Overall a good leg session and feel great. Had a period right after squats where i felt sick but drank some electrolyte water and moved on, starting out just felt like awful cramping in my legs but eased into the session with a strong finish (by current standards) on the leg extensions. Time to get some food in 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

As always posting all my progress on the instagram i will have linked. Got workouts dating back to 2020 and a lot of progress and certainly embarrassing old form on there. 








Thegymstory Instagram


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good session mate, well done. 👍 You are back! Feeling sick will be getting back into the strenuous workouts again, especially with being ill prior and progressing squats first. Start with easier exercises for now.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good session mate, well done. 👍 You are back! Feeling sick will be getting back into the strenuous workouts again, especially with being ill prior and progressing squats first. Start with easier exercises for now.


The colitis cramps cause insane lower back pain and even after bowel movements, i think i’m going to be back to not squatting and finding alternatives atleast for now, feel a bit of discomfort after the session so i will be playing it safe, I was happy with the session in all honesty especially the leg extensions right at the end, all focused on time under tension which i will be doing a lot more of.


----------



## 134637 (9 mo ago)

Nice to see you on the mend and on the up mate, inspiring. Keep going.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Been thinking about what cycle to run when i am back into things, Was thinking simple test e at 600mg/ml with a bit of deca just not sure if it is wise to add the deca or if i should stick to a simple test cycle. 

RHR has also been sky high at 100 but blood pressure has been my normal around 130/65s , Probably due to the lack of cardio and overall exercise hoping to see that heart rate go back to normal as it can be a hassle to even walk sometimes. 

Going to stray away from orals on the next cycle atleast until my inflammation is under control for sure and wont be touching my sdrol/adrol anytime soon in case they aggravate anything. Anyone with information on how orals affect bowels and inflammation would be nice to hear some details.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Stick to test only!


----------



## 134637 (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Been thinking about what cycle to run when i am back into things, Was thinking simple test e at 600mg/ml with a bit of deca just not sure if it is wise to add the deca or if i should stick to a simple test cycle.
> 
> RHR has also been sky high at 100 but blood pressure has been my normal around 130/65s , Probably due to the lack of cardio and overall exercise hoping to see that heart rate go back to normal as it can be a hassle to even walk sometimes.
> 
> Going to stray away from orals on the next cycle atleast until my inflammation is under control for sure and wont be touching my sdrol/adrol anytime soon in case they aggravate anything. Anyone with information on how orals affect bowels and inflammation would be nice to hear some details.


Avoid orals full stop. If you need to take a certain compound that's commonly found in oral form then use the injectable version instead. Orals can and will mess with your stomach, and the intestines attached to it. A lot of guys can't run orals for this very reason. 

I think I recall this all kicking off while you were on superdrol. That should be a sign in itself. 

Test and deca will be fine. Tren on the other hand might affect digestion so avoid it. Your RHR is a concern but your doctor probably would say it's fine. Needs to come down to under 70 at least.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Pegasus said:


> Avoid orals full stop. If you need to take a certain compound that's commonly found in oral form then use the injectable version instead. Orals can and will mess with your stomach, and the intestines attached to it. A lot of guys can't run orals for this very reason.
> 
> I think I recall this all kicking off while you were on superdrol. That should be a sign in itself.
> 
> Test and deca will be fine. Tren on the other hand might affect digestion so avoid it. Your RHR is a concern but your doctor probably would say it's fine. Needs to come down to under 70 at least.


Appreciate the input mate and yes i have considered injectable orals as said if i really want an oral in there just need to look into them a bit more. 

I think the resting heart rate could be the prednisolone and the fact i have been sat on my ass for a while so will keep an eye on that and speak to the doctor if it doesnt improve as im doing more physical activity. 

I was on superdrol for about 2 weeks after the problems were already kicking my ass, and winny not to add so not the smartest decision but going to be a lot more conservative with my cycles now.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Body weight now sat at 69.6kg , steadily increasing. Good sign hopefully 🤞


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Body weight now sat at 69.6kg , steadily increasing. Good sign hopefully 🤞


Whatever you are eating, send me the menu.... 👍 Good news mate anyway, I'm only slightly heavier. 💭 Is that 1 - 0 to me... 😋💭


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Good to see you back training and your weight rising. Don't worry about fooking the squats off. I've never did conventional squats for a long time and I haven't suffered for it


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Whatever you are eating, send me the menu.... 👍 Good news mate anyway, I'm only slightly heavier. 💭 Is that 1 - 0 to me... 😋💭


1-0 for now unfortunately haha, hoping i can keep this up and keep gaining at a steady rate


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Good to see you back training and your weight rising. Don't worry about fooking the squats off. I've never did conventional squats for a long time and I haven't suffered for it


Thanks mate, and yeah i was never a big fan of conventional squats but even got some lower back pain the day after so not going to try my luck with them


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Thanks mate, and yeah i was never a big fan of conventional squats but even got some lower back pain the day after so not going to try my luck with them


Deadlifts are the exercise I hate but the exercises I replaced them with hit the same muscles so when I do test my deadlift (every few month) I find it's higher even without training it directly so it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. I always laugh at the people who say certain exercises are irreplaceable. I don't do conventional squats or deadlifts. I do really heavy goblet squats. Built a dumbell rack specifically for goblet squats as it's a much more natural position for my body and I don't get the strain on my lower back . That's the main thing mate. Find the exercise that work specifically for you and not that work for others and progress them


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

@PaulNe built the dumbell rack because the dumbbell he uses for goblet squats weights 250lbs and his biceps 💪 can hold that weight while he trains.... 😰😲

Don't know about you mate, but I'm not in that league.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*20/05/22*



Wide Grip Lateral Pulldown:



25kg WU x 10
45kg x 10
45kg x 10
52kg x 10



Lateral Pulldown:



39kg x 10
39kg x 10
32kg x 10



Bicep Curl:



12kg x 10
12kg x 10
12kg x 10 (Hammer)

Little bit of a pull day today, still working on getting the volume up back to normal but putting in as much work as possible, felt like i tweaked my left bicep on my second set in so just going to have to be careful with it all. Not a bad start to getting back into it though.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Testosterone and cholesterol results from a finger prick have come back. 125mg Chiron Test E pinned on Monday , blood taken Wednesday. Cholesterol also back in range.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Wonder if that Doctor could normalise mine to that level.... 😋😉

It's 1 - 0 to you before I even get checked out.... 😞

Doing well on the training mate too, that's the way build it back up!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*22/05/22*



Bench:



Bar WU x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

60kg x 10 (60kg x 6)

60kg x 10 (40kg x 10)



Cable Fly:



14kg x 10

18kg x 10 (14kg x 10)

23kg x 10 (14kg x 10)



Dumbell Lateral Raise:



12kg x 10 (10kg x 10)

12kg x 10 (10kg x 12)

12kg x 12 (N/A)

Had my second push day back today, Numbers in brackets are to show the sets from last session (Highlighted in green if progressed, will be red if gone down, inspired by Brian) Overall a good session felt like i could do more but didnt want to push my luck too much i was happy with what i did.

Noticed some back acne coming in too most likely from the prednisolone, will be on the phone to the GP first thing in the morning seeing if there is anything i can do to prevent it getting worse.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Had my second push day back today, Numbers in brackets are to show the sets from last session (Highlighted in green if progressed, will be red if gone down, inspired by Brian) Overall a good session felt like i could do more but didnt want to push my luck too much i was happy with what i did.
> 
> Noticed some back acne coming in too most likely from the prednisolone, will be on the phone to the GP first thing in the morning seeing if there is anything i can do to prevent it getting worse.


Going in the right direction 💪 mate, getting your strength back! We inspire each other, so good! 💪👍 And yes, Prednisolone can cause acne, didn't know that, with me it didn't though.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

_*24/05/22*_



Wide Grip Lateral Pulldown:



25kg WU x 10

45kg x 10

52kg x 10 (45kg x 10)

59kg x 10 (52kg x 10)



Lateral Pulldown:



45kg x 10 (39kg x 10)

39kg x 10

32kg x 10



Single Arm Pulldown (Lower Lats)



18kg x 10

23kg x 10



Bicep Curl:



12kg x 10

14kg x 10 (12kg x 10)

12kg x 10 (Hammer)


Overall good session today, Actually felt better than any other one recently. Added in an exercise and starting to get my sessions back to normal. Going to be running a 500 test 400 deca cycle soon to get myself back into the swing of things and hopefully make some progress. Bloods are all good so will make it count if I decide to run it.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Your numbers are looking good for somebody that had to go through what you went through. Keep up the discipline and you'll achieve anything you want too


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well mate! 💪 You'll be back to your former glory soon, unfortunately for me.. 😋

Getting a back like the wingspan of a 747 there mate! 👍


----------



## DKH1988 (May 3, 2021)

Looking good mate, and the workouts look to be progressing nicely. Keep it up fella


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Going to start a 12 week cycle 26/05/22

500 Test E , 400 Deca 
Pin Days : Mon , Thurs

Starting BW: 70kg 

Cycle End: 15/08/22

All workouts will be logged with every exercise , weights , sets and reps etc, will mostly stick to the same exercises as per my usual workouts and running a PPL split taking rest whenever i feel needed. Not going to be so focused on the scales rather than how i look but will obviously still be getting an adequate diet in. Also a big focus on listening to my body , taking proper rest and not pushing over the edge.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking 👌💪💯 Hope it goes well mate too, as it's your goal.

Keep us informed as you say as I will be checking in!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Made a spontaneous decision to buy a soda stream machine, i personally drink sparkling water and so does the family so thought itd be a good choice, got some pepsi and 7up syrup too and tastes great. Turns out its been a good decision and will definitely be saving some money.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Add your electrolyte powder too mate...👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Little update on the colitis situation.

Bleeding has calmed down overall so good sign the inflammation is improving, will give it a little while longer and ask the GP for a blood test to see any improvements before my next gastro appointment. 

Stool forming has improved too, not massively but certainly way better than when the problems were intense.

30mg prednisolone for another week then dropping to 20 , 10 , 5 for 2 weeks each then will be on Mezavant alone. 

Feeling hopeful and have been eating well, also been doing some bits and pieces for when i get back into work but that wont be for a little while longer.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*26/05/22*



Deadlift:



Bar WU x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 1

140kg x 1



Leg Press (Resistance)



-SLOW Negatives



45kg x 10 (39kg x 10)

52kg x 10 (45kg x 10)

73kg x 10 (59kg x 10)

86kg x 10 (79kg x 10)

Very rough session today, fighting the urge to throw up after the second set of deadlifts had to take a break and just decided to do leg press and call it a day, also a lot of abdominal pain which i feel is going to be a trend with leg days due to bracing etc.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Getting back quickly, you'll be at the point you were before your illness soon. 💪👍Fortunate for you, unfortunate for me.... 😢😂

Until you are 100% well, I'd leave the Deadlift mate. The gym will have leg extension, hamstring curls and calf machines, use them, then the leg press. Still training legs VERY well and not the same stress on your body either. There you go, an oldie passing on his wealth of experience to a young bodybuilder... 👍😋 So just take note.... 📝

Well done anyway mate, pressing on towards your goal!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Getting back quickly, you'll be at the point you were before your illness soon. 💪👍Fortunate for you, unfortunate for me.... 😢😂
> 
> Until you are 100% well, I'd leave the Deadlift mate. The gym will have leg extension, hamstring curls and calf machines, use them, then the leg press. Still training legs VERY well and not the same stress on your body either. There you go, an oldie passing on his wealth of experience to a young bodybuilder... 👍😋 So just take note.... 📝
> 
> Well done anyway mate, pressing on towards your goal!


Cheers mate, And yeah i just wanted to try the deadlift haha but i dont think its something i will be doing regularly yet, shame because i do love it.

Im hoping next leg day will be better but we will see!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Received my treatment for the back acne i’ve been developing called Zineryt. Hoping to get it gone quite quick, had a previous post with the back acne visible and its not too pleasing.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Received my treatment for the back acne i’ve been developing called Zineryt. Hoping to get it gone quite quick, had a previous post with the back acne visible and its not too pleasing.


Let me know how it goes. I've been tempted to try accutane for my back acne but I don't want to use something as harsh so if that stuff is decent then I'll give that a go


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Purchased a clear whey powder with electrolytes from myprotein. Lemon and lime flavour hoping it works nicely with a soda stream. Quite enjoyed the peach ice tea flavour from them so got high hopes. Will be doing my push session soon hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*28/05/22*



Bench:



Bar WU x 10

50kg x 10 (40kg x 10)

60kg x 10

80kg x 8 (80kg x 6)

65kg x 10 (60kg x 10)

60kg x 10





Cable Fly:



18kg x 10 (14kg x 10)

23kg x 10 (18kg x 10)

23kg x 10 



Pec Fly (Machine) :



-SLOW CONTROLLED



32kg x 10

32kg x 10

32kg x 10



Dumbell Lateral Raise:



12kg x 10

14kg x 10 (12kg x 10)

14kg x 10 (12kg x 12)



Dumbell Shoulder Press:



16kg x 5

20kg x 5

24kg x 5

Actually a very good session today despite not eating much and not getting much sleep due to an early hospital appointment. Have been noticing front delts and triceps get tired very quick but nothing a little extra work can fix.

@PaulNe , My acne has been starting to clear up ever so slightly, i cannot say if its due to the medicine or if i just had a little flair up which is sorting itself out along the medicine.

Health wise my colitis seems stable for now, booked in for more tests in the coming week and also getting scans done for a wisdom tooth removal which seems to be a little more complicated than expected due to a nerve not being clear on xrays and being very close to the tooth. Bodyweight at 71kg last checked yesterday.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *28/05/22*
> 
> Health wise my colitis seems stable for now, booked in for more tests in the coming week and also getting scans done for a wisdom tooth removal which seems to be a little more complicated than expected due to a nerve not being clear on xrays and being very close to the tooth. Bodyweight at 71kg last checked yesterday.


All coming together now mate, all came at once, but on the mend! 👍 Bodyweight up too, another few ounces and you'll be heavier than me.... Don't relax on that thought though mate, my muscles are ready to take on the challenge... 😲😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*29/05/22*



Wide Grip Lateral Pulldown:



25kg WU x 10

45kg x 10

59kg x 10 (52kg x 10)

66kg x 10 (59kg x 10)



Lateral Pulldown:



-TIME UNDER TENSION (TUT)



45kg x 10 

39kg x 10

39kg x 10 (32kg x 10)



Single Arm Pulldown (Lower Lats)



23kg x 10 (18kg x 10)

27kg x 10 (23kg x 10)



Bicep Curl:



14kg x 10 (12kg x 10)

14kg x 10 

14kg x 10 (12kg x 10) (Hammer)


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Your arms are filling back up. Looking bigger already from a few weeks ago when you were doing the same exercise


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Your arms are filling back up. Looking bigger already from a few weeks ago when you were doing the same exercise


Thanks mate, It feels like beginner gains again seeing lots of numbers going up each session, love a bit of muscle memory.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Agree with Paul, if you go back to even March within your Journal before your illness, there is a photo of you doing the same exercise, and comparing that and the one above, you are back in a lot of areas already... 👍 Muscle memory alright mate! Keep it up!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

I have absolutely binge eaten 1000 calories in coconut cookies and sesame covered caramelised almonds and i have no regrets. Thought i should share the amazing diet choice with the journal


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*30/05/22*



Leg Press (Resistance)



-SLOW Negatives



45kg x 10 (39kg x 10)

52kg x 10 (45kg x 10)

73kg x 10 (59kg x 10)

93kg x 10 (79kg x 10)



Leg Extension:



39kg (32kg) - 5 -> HOLD 5 sec -> 5

52kg x 10 (45kg x 10)

79kg x 10 (73kg x 10)

45kg - 5 -> HOLD 5 sec -> 5

More colitis pain today so decided to call it quits as im going to be out with the girlfriend for the night. Didnt want to aggravate things seeing as i started cramping.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You did some training so you did your best mate. Sorry to go on, but do the leg press last mate, like I said previously. Leave the strenuous exercises last while you are not perfect.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You did some training so you did your best mate. Sorry to go on, but do the leg press last mate, like I said previously. Leave the strenuous exercises last while you are not perfect.


All depends on how busy the gym is mate, considering im not able to do certain exercises at the moment chances are the machine i want is taken so i just start with what i can. Bet you dont have those troubles with your fancy home gym


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Point taken, just feel you'd get more done. Yes I've had to wait in the past, not bad though considering it was for a while the only gym in the town. Yes at home it's just me and my beloved multigym. 👍💯

Don't want to rub it in mate and all that, but when I go to my current gym, I have a key (still got it), so the time I go nobody is in and for legs I just set the leg extension, lying leg curl and calf machines up and then I go from one to the other literally - 1 set on one then move to next etc etc until I have done 3 sets on all. Then I do the leg press.

Sorry to rub it in, but I have been in your position in the past, now I can afford to avoid it mate, this is not being funny with any other gym user, I got on with them all, I just prefer to be on my own now I'm older.

Edited - and with bodybuilders like me doing the above, it's quieter for bodybuilders like you who can only go at normal times... I've thought this too when I started progressing my training the above way - I'm one less in the gym at busy times. 😇💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Point taken, just feel you'd get more done. Yes I've had to wait in the past, not bad though considering it was for a while the only gym in the town. Yes at home it's just me and my beloved multigym. 👍💯
> 
> Don't want to rub it in mate and all that, but when I go to my current gym, I have a key (still got it), so the time I go nobody is in and for legs I just set the leg extension, lying leg curl and calf machines up and then I go from one to the other literally - 1 set on one then move to next etc etc until I have done 3 sets on all. Then I do the leg press.
> 
> ...


Training in a puregym at peak times can really be awful haha, I do try go at the times its not busy though otherwise i would be caught waiting for the group of 5 kids who aren’t old enough to be in the gym to finish 20 sets.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Still not feeling 100% recovered so i think today might be a rest day. Got push up next. Alcohol and scoffing down five guys hasnt agreed with my Colitis one bit so will be taking it easy for the day hoping to have a good session tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Training in a puregym at peak times can really be awful haha, I do try go at the times its not busy though otherwise i would be caught waiting for the group of 5 kids who aren’t old enough to be in the gym to finish 20 sets.


One thing that has changed within my Bodybuilding period, school kids taking up the gym, never saw them once, youngest was 17 years old and that was rare. A lad a few doors from me started at 14 years old, he goes to the costliest gym in the town that has everything, swimming pool, sauna the lot. His mum told me there is one gym in the town that won't let school kids use certain equipment, so he wouldn't go there. If the Skyr yogurt is on offer I sometimes drop a couple off for him.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> One thing that has changed within my Bodybuilding period, school kids taking up the gym, never saw them once, youngest was 17 years old and that was rare. A lad a few doors from me started at 14 years old, he goes to the costliest gym in the town that has everything, swimming pool, sauna the lot. His mum told me there is one gym in the town that won't let school kids use certain equipment, so he wouldn't go there. If the Skyr yogurt is on offer I sometimes drop a couple off for him.


I dont think anyone would really have a problem with school kids etc working out if they’re not disturbing anyone. Had many complaints at my gym though (over 16’s) that many seem younger and just fck about in groups of 5 taking up equipment and prancing around the gym, I’ve seen a few running about the gym chasing after eachother. 

I have only been to a gym group and currently puregym though i imagine kings and private gyms etc are different. 

The recent craze has been the 15/16 year olds asking about sarms and ordering them to take but never going through with it thankfully.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Still not feeling 100% recovered so i think today might be a rest day. Got push up next. Alcohol and scoffing down five guys hasnt agreed with my Colitis one bit so will be taking it easy for the day hoping to have a good session tomorrow.


Well get that down in your avoidance book....👍😋 Didn't know what a five guys was when first mentioned on this forum, I know now, I live up north, we don't have all these fancy eating establishments.... 😞


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I dont think anyone would really have a problem with school kids etc working out if they’re not disturbing anyone. Had many complaints at my gym though (over 16’s) that many seem younger and just fck about in groups of 5 taking up equipment and prancing around the gym, I’ve seen a few running about the gym chasing after eachother.
> 
> I have only been to a gym group and currently puregym though i imagine kings and private gyms etc are different.
> 
> The recent craze has been the 15/16 year olds asking about sarms and ordering them to take but never going through with it thankfully.


Not knocking those countrywide gyms, but it's a business with them and that is what happens. What you are putting up with the kids would NOT happen in the gyms I have attended, for one they'd be told where to get of off by a gym user, then thrown out by the gym owner. I tell you now the owner of my gym would not have it and they would be removed!

The other gyms you mention would be better, I know that without going!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Honestly feeling a bit overwhelmed and unmotivated the last 2/3 days,

My colitis took a turn for the worse especially in the mornings, feeling bloated and full , cramping and bleeding a bit again. Think i took too much freedom with my diet and alcohol when going out so will keep that to a minimum.

Also got a month filled with appointments and tests both for my wisdom tooth and gastro problems. 

Will see this month to the end looking forward to a holiday to my home country of Romania soon, trying to keep my head high and stay on top of everything!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bodyweight at 73kg today.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*01/06/22*



Bench:



Bar WU x 10

60kg x 10 (50kg x 10)

70kg x 5 (60kg x 10)

85kg x 5 (80kg x 8)

85kg x 5 (65kg x 10)

65kg x 10 (60kg x 10)



Cable Fly:



-SINGLE ARM



18kg x 10 

23kg x 10 

27kg x 10 (23kg x 10)



Incline Bench (Smith Machine)



-WEIGHTS ADDED NOT COUNTING BAR



20kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10



Dumbell Shoulder Press:



20kg x 10 (16kg x 5)

24kg x 5 (20kg x 5)

30kg x 5 (24kg x 5)



Cable Lateral Raise



-SINGLE ARM



3kg x 10

5kg x 10

7kg x 10

Absolute killer today but i loved it, was shaking uncontrollably by the end but pushed through. Very happy shoulder pressing that 30kg for 8. Good boost for the lack of motivation i was talking about earlier.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Honestly feeling a bit overwhelmed and unmotivated the last 2/3 days,
> 
> My colitis took a turn for the worse especially in the mornings, feeling bloated and full , cramping and bleeding a bit again. Think i took too much freedom with my diet and alcohol when going out so will keep that to a minimum.
> 
> ...


Don't get down mate, just make note what inflames your colitis, and unfortunately alcohol is one that does. To be honest, I've drank a lot of beer and if I could go back in time I would lessen it. You are not missing anything by not drinking alcohol, believe me. You have to be hydrated with water to keep the colitis at bay. You are still learning what you can and can't eat or drink so don't be hard on yourself. Get the appointments out the way and look forward to your holiday..! 😎


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Prednisolone now tapering down to 20mg for 2 weeks. Still taking omeprazole to be safe and the Mezavant which will be continued even after the prednisolone is done.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Been thinking of doing a 5/3/1 plan for my bench press to get my numbers up a little bit. Accesories will still be done with normal hypertrophy reps.
Not sure if i should go forward with it, Just itching to get my bench press up a little bit, Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Been thinking of doing a 5/3/1 plan for my bench press to get my numbers up a little bit. Accesories will still be done with normal hypertrophy reps.
> Not sure if i should go forward with it, Just itching to get my bench press up a little bit, Any opinions are appreciated.


Have a go, repetitions of 5 or less are for strength gains, so should help. Never trained at those repetitions so cannot comment from experience. Some of the biggest bodybuilders progress the 5 × 5 and that routine is not for the fainthearted!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*02/06/22*



Wide Grip Lateral Pulldown:



25kg WU x 10

52kg x 10 (45kg x 10)

59kg x 10 

66kg x 10 



Lateral Pulldown:



45kg x 10 

45kg x 10 (39kg x 10)

39kg x 10 



Pendlay Row:



40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5



Single Arm Pulldown (Lower Lats)



27kg x 10 (23kg x 10)

32kg x 10 (27kg x 10)

45kg x 10 



Bicep Curl:



14kg x 10 

16kg x 10 (14kg x 10)

14kg x 10 (Hammer)

Another good pull session today, hardly got myself out of bed for it but im glad i did.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

The '747' back! 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Do your training, make that your escape from it all. You just say, yeah, it's not been good of late, but my training is my time away from it all, my few hours to myself! Write it down too. 📝👍💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*03/06/22*



Bench:



Bar WU x 10

60kg x 6 

85kg x 5 (70kg x 5)

85kg x 5 

85kg x 5 



Cable Fly:



18kg x 10 

27kg x 10 (23kg x 10)

23kg x 10



Dumbell Shoulder Press:



20kg x 10 

26kg x 5 (24kg x 5)

32kg x 6 (30kg x 8)



Cable Lateral Raise



-SINGLE ARM



3kg x 10

5kg x 10

7kg x 10



Dumbbell Lateral Raise



-FINISHER



10kg x 12

10kg x 15



Rope Tricep Pulldown:



12kg x 12

14kg x 12



—ABS—



Weighted Situps



5kg x 12

5kg x 12

5kg x 12



Toe Taps



-EACH LEG



8 Taps
7 Taps

Started 5-3-1 routine for bench press. Will run for 3 weeks with the 4th being a deload.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You look now like you haven't been ill mate! 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You look now like you haven't been ill mate! 👍


Onwards and upwards from here then 💪


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Onwards and upwards from here then 💪


Exactly mate, press on with it too!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Disregard females and let’s get huge.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Down 1.5kg today from the last reading of 73kg, Going to hope its just my weight fluctuating or something before i start pissing myself thinking colitis is coming for me again  

Will be keeping an eye on it, diet has stayed solid getting the calories and everything in. I’m still progressing massively both visually and in strength and waiting for the cycle to kick in so not massively worried.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

531 is a great routine. Get out of the hypertrophy rep range mindset mate. I very rarely go above 8 reps and I go as low as 3. A stronger muscle is a bigger muscle


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> 531 is a great routine. Get out of the hypertrophy rep range mindset mate. I very rarely go above 8 reps and I go as low as 3. A stronger muscle is a bigger muscle


I’ve always tried to stick around 5 with some exceptions here and there and a back off set, its what worked best for me so going back to it. Wanted to ease myself in slowly with the higher reps as i was just getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Disregard females and let’s get huge.


Bent over rows before hoes


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Down 1.5kg today from the last reading of 73kg, Going to hope its just my weight fluctuating or something before i start pissing myself thinking colitis is coming for me again
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on it, diet has stayed solid getting the calories and everything in. I’m still progressing massively both visually and in strength and waiting for the cycle to kick in so not massively worried.


Might have had your wallet on you for the 73kg mate.... 😋 You are back into it, that is all that matters, forget the weight!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Been experiencing some stupid bits of insomnia recently, Also managed to somehow fck my calf up in my sleep the other night so been limping around , looks like im going to have to skip leg day hopefully giving it some rest.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

It may have cramped during the night mate, or you were sleeping funny on it. Happened to me a few weeks ago, upper legs, commented in my Journal too. Had to leave my training another day as I do a full body. Foam roll it or massage it and light exercise. You might be able to train other leg parts, as I have already mentioned in your Journal by leaving squats out. I've done a good write up on sleep, think you have read it mate. You've had a few issues of late, which won't help. Chill and have a afternoon nap, if you have nothing on - good for you! 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*05/02/22*

Wide Grip Lateral Pulldown:

25kg WU x 10
52kg x 10 
66kg x 10 (59kg x 10)
79kg x 6 (66kg x 10)

Lateral Pulldown:

45kg x 10 
59kg x 8 (45kg x 10)
73kg x 6 (39kg x 10)

Meadow Row:

-ADDED WEIGHT , SINGLE ARM

10kg x 10
30kg x 5
40kg x 5


Single Arm Pulldown (Lower Lats)

32kg x 10 (27kg x 10)
45kg x 10 (32kg x 10)
73kg x 6 (45kg x 10)

Bicep Curl:

14kg x 10 
14kg x 10 
14kg x 10 (Hammer)

Cable Bicep Curl:

-SINGLE ARM

7kg x 10
5kg x 12
3kg x 15

Preacher Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 10 (Narrow)
10kg x 10 (Wide)

—ABS—

Weighted Situps:

10kg x 12 (5kg x 12)
10kg x 12 (5kg x 12) 
10kg x 12 (5kg x 12)

Leg Raises:

-3 SEC NEGATIVE

10 , 12 , 15


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Forgot to add an edit but brought my A game today and smashed the session out the park. Feel like i am starting to look the best i have yet and my weights atleast for back are almost back to what i was before.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Forgot to add an edit but brought my A game today and smashed the session out the park. Feel like i am starting to look the best i have yet and my weights atleast for back are almost back to what i was before.


Well done, back is looking great, Boeing will be using that back to design their next wingspan the way you are progressing mate.. 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Well done, back is looking great, Boeing will be using that back to design their next wingspan the way you are progressing mate.. 👍


Got to get in touch with them soon. Onwards and upwards still got improvements to make!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Starting to be a little worried about the past 2/3 days. Been getting more colitis cramps and some bleeding is back. On 20mg prednisolone still currently (half the dose started on). If it continues through this week i will be on the phone to my gastro not taking any chances with it getting bad again but fingers crossed its just a temporary thing due to something i ate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Try and consume the recommended foods and list foods that are OK mate. You could/will save yourself from flare ups. You bought Whey protein of late, does this flare up coincide? 20mg Prednisolone is a low to medium dose as you are coming off it. I was on 50mg with my skin condition and they can start you on 40mg for Asthma. Hope it is temporary for you though mate, but if you are not happy, you know what to do, see your GP.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Try and consume the recommended foods and list foods that are OK mate. You could/will save yourself from flare ups. You bought Whey protein of late, does this flare up coincide? 20mg Prednisolone is a low to medium dose as you are coming off it. I was on 50mg with my skin condition and they can start you on 40mg for Asthma. Hope it is temporary for you though mate, but if you are not happy, you know what to do, see your GP.


Only thing i can think of with this flare is stress and experimenting with taking some pre workout. Going to see how it goes, pre probably wasnt smart so i’m going to leave it out, can have a fine workout without it anyway. I havent even touched the whey with electrolytes yet if im honest


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Weighed in at 73.1kg this morning. Puts my mind at ease a little bit that my weight isnt dropping. Sleep was very disturbed though and had the worst pains i have probably had yet.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*06/05/22*

Bench:

Bar WU x 10
60kg x 6 
90kg x 5 (85kg x 5)
90kg x 5 (85kg x 5)
90kg x 5 (85kg x 5)

Cable Fly:

18kg x 10 
27kg x 10 
23kg x 10

Low Incline Dumbbell Press:

20kg x 10
26kg x 10

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

26kg x 5 (20kg x 10)
30kg x 5 (26kg x 5)
32kg x 5

Cable Lateral Raise

-SINGLE ARM

3kg x 10
5kg x 10
7kg x 10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

-FINISHER

10kg x 12
10kg x 15

Absolutely drained today. I had an amazing session though, i feel like i look the best i have in a long time. Bench press is only 10kg and 1/2 reps from where i left it and mark my words i will be back there soon


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *06/05/22*
> 
> Bench press is only 10kg and 1/2 reps from where i left it and mark my words i will be back there soon


Oh will yer.... 😠 💭 Got back quicker than I thought, going to struggle to reduce the 3 - 0 to him now... 💭 Well, don't be overdoing it, take your time mate.... 😓😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Oh will yer.... 😠 💭 Got back quicker than I thought, going to struggle to reduce the 3 - 0 to him now... 💭 Well, don't be overdoing it, take your time mate.... 😓😉


Brian mate keep up! I want to see you pushing on your next journal update


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Brian mate keep up! I want to see you pushing on your next journal update


We'll see... Out and about all this week, but I'll have another go shortly! 💪


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Can you take caffeine for a pwo?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Oioi said:


> Can you take caffeine for a pwo?


I’ve been taking pre recently , had 2 days of my bowels being worse than usual so going to be dropping it and seeing if i get better. Honestly have no clue about what i can take at the moment is trial and error over time.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Alex12340 said:


> I’ve been taking pre recently , had 2 days of my bowels being worse than usual so going to be dropping it and seeing if i get better. Honestly have no clue about what i can take at the moment is trial and error over time.


If I couldn't stomach caffeine as my pwo I'd 100% plug it. Seriously


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

I have truly managed to mess up my schedule from missing legs due to my calf haha, Going to train Pull again today even though it was done Sunday and then get myself back on schedule with Legs tomorrow. Have some insane pip in my VG so probably better off anyway.

Will focus on bicep work rather than back today and some abs to not over work my back too much due to only having one day and a bit of really resting it.

Going to be on a new programme in the next few days and keeping my diet 100% (or as close as i can due to colitis).


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*07/06/22*

Wide Grip Lateral Pulldown:

25kg x 10
45kg x 10
45kg x 10

Lateral Pulldown

39kg x 10
39kg x 10
39kg x 10

Dumbbell Bicep Curl:

14kg x 6
14kg x 6
14kg x 6

Preacher Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

5kg x 10 (Narrow)
5kg x 10 (Wide)

Cable Bicep Curl:

-SINGLE ARM

7kg x 10
5kg x 12
3kg x 15

Took everything very light today. Could well have fallen asleep in the gym, both weights and volume down due to then lack of rest. Back on schedule from tomorrow on 💪


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

When I was younger 48 hours was enough, you'll be OK doing pull again mate. Good on the diet, get that list of what is OK to consume! A light session and more repetitions does no harm mate, it does good actually. 8 to 10 hours sleep if you want to keep ahead of me mate! 😋


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

...."due to lack of rest" and still logged into this forum at midnight..... Should be - 😴😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> ...."due to lack of rest" and still logged into this forum at midnight..... Should be - 😴😉


I cant say the sleeping schedule is as good as the workout one


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I cant say the sleeping schedule is as good as the workout one


It should be..... But I'm still here too....😂😉


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Starting to be a little worried about the past 2/3 days. Been getting more colitis cramps and some bleeding is back. On 20mg prednisolone still currently (half the dose started on). If it continues through this week i will be on the phone to my gastro not taking any chances with it getting bad again but fingers crossed its just a temporary thing due to something i ate.


Sorry for asking a dumb question, didn't read the whole thread. What is the prednisolone for?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Post some updated pics bro. 

Are there any in this thread? Sorry for asking, it's 23 pages


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Post some updated pics bro.
> 
> Are there any in this thread? Sorry for asking, it's 23 pages


Probably a page back or so. Post them after some training sessions. Edit: Page 22


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Sorry for asking a dumb question, didn't read the whole thread. What is the prednisolone for?


I’m diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis , treatment for it to manage my symptoms


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*08/06/22*

Squat:

70kg x 6 
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

Smith Machine Squat:

—WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10

Leg Press Resistance Machine (Narrow)

66 x 15
73 x 15

Leg Curl (Leg Ext Machine):

4.5kg x 12
4.5kg x 12
6.8kg x 12 

DROPSET:

6.8kg x 12
4.5kg x 7

Leg Extensions:

52kg x 12
52kg x 12
52kg x 12

DROPSET:

52kg x 12
39kg x 7

Working with @DLTBB for 10 weeks currently on a PPL split. Absolute killer leg day, i had to sit down when finished to avoid my legs giving out completely on the way to the changing rooms.

Currently aiming for 3300 CAL , 175 P. Will update any changes.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good mate! 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Colitis has been kicking my ass throughout the night. Losing a bit of blood too so going to be time i talk to my gastro see what is going on. I dont believe i am losing much weight though could just be natural fluctuations but i will keep a good eye on it for sure.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*10/06/22*

Bench:
85kg x 8
85kg x 6
80kg x 4

Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
28kg x 10
28kg x 8
28kg x 5

Rear Delt Fly:
14kg x 12
16kg x 12
14kg x 12

DROPSET:
14kg x 12
10kg x 8

Ez Skull Crusher:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 10
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

Pec Fly:
59kg x 15
73kg x 15
73kg x 13

—CARDIO—

Spin Bike :
10min Quick Cycle
5min Quick Hill Climb

Feeling a lack of energy today, Didnt get quality sleep last night due to waking up to colitis and had quite a few drinks the night before. Made sure to keep my meals tracked and in check. Muscles felt absolutely demolished and had a good workout though despite some of the weights being a little lower.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Colitis has been kicking my ass throughout the night. Losing a bit of blood too so going to be time i talk to my gastro see what is going on. I dont believe i am losing much weight though could just be natural fluctuations but i will keep a good eye on it for sure.


Get well soon mate. That can't be easy to deal with at all. It must be hard recovering while you cant even sleep.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*11/06/22*

Wide Lateral Pulldown:

79kg x 6
79kg x 6
79kg x 6 (Failure)

Barbell Row:

60kg x 10
65kg x 10
65kg x 10 

Low Cable Row:

19kg x 12 
26kg x 12
26kg x 12

Session stopped early today with no biceps. 0 energy today a lot worse than yesterday and felt deathly sick, had a bad headache and neck ache but for some reason still tried to train to get on with my day.

Will be resting until Monday getting myself together and staying on top of diet as much as possible. Those sets of lateral pulldowns i think are the strongest i have ever done though even before any health problems 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> Session stopped early today with no biceps. 0 energy today a lot worse than yesterday and felt deathly sick, had a bad headache and neck ache but for some reason still tried to train to get on with my day.


Still a good effort whilst feeling so bad, hopefully Monday is a bit easier for you mate.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

TURBS said:


> Still a good effort whilst feeling so bad, hopefully Monday is a bit easier for you mate.


This. You still hit your back decently. Just adjust volume based on feel. Try and do more on days you feel better until you get over this shite


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Absolutely hit by a truck with Colitis this morning. Felt like my whole intestines were trying to come out and quite a bit of bleeding. Again the NHS can only pass on a message to my gastro but they cant do anything on very short notice.. 

Going to have a nice breakfast at 2pm as i’ve just managed to get some sleep and get on with my day.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You'll be off the Prednisolone now won't you mate? Sounds like you need another course! Been away of late mate and why no replies from me.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You'll be off the Prednisolone now won't you mate? Sounds like you need another course! Been away of late mate and why no replies from me.


On 20mg currently for 2 days, then 10 for 2 weeks and 5 for 2 weeks. Fck me i’d appreciate another course i felt great not dealing with all this sh*t, i dont know how DLTBB has been doing it.

Hoping the mezavant randomly kicks in and has some amazing effect because its the only hope i have left


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What you are on now is not very much mate, 30mg (6 tablets) didn't touch my skin condition...! The condition remained the same!

Hope the other pills work for you!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*13/06/22*

Incline DB Press:

26kg x 10
30kg x 10
34kg x 10

Barbell OHP:

40kg x 8
42.5kg x 8
45kg x 8

Lateral DB Raise: 

16kg x 12
16kg x 12
16kg x 10

First time i have left the gym early and properly ticked off. It was so busy it took me an hour and a bit to even do 3 exercises, and that was while looking for alternatives and really anything i can do. I’ll be fcked if i ever come at these times again to see bellends doing acrobatic moves on the pec fly machine.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Monday can be a bad day, as most have the weekend off. There will always be some messing about if the gym staff don't stop it. It's a Pure Gym isn't it mate?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Monday can be a bad day, as most have the weekend off. There will always be some messing about if the gym staff don't stop it. It's a Pure Gym isn't it mate?


Yeah its a puregym. The messing around is to be expected but i dont really have a better option around me all commercial gyms.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Yeah its a puregym. The messing around is to be expected but i dont really have a better option around me all commercial gyms.


If it is 24 hour, might be better to avoid the messing around. Like I said in a previous post, those that choose to mess around would be looking for another gym if they messed around in my gym! They shouldn't get away with it but it needs the staff to stop it.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> *13/06/22*
> 
> Incline DB Press:
> 
> ...


I would of threw the twat upset down across the room if he wanted to be an acrobat. Worst things I see is lads in groups trying to take everything for themselves. They piss me off. They wouldn't say nothing to me but they try and intimidate the younger/smaller lads. Got involved a few times about it and even mentioned it to staff and I said if they don't sort the bullying out then I'll sort it out for them


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> I would of threw the twat upset down across the room if he wanted to be an acrobat. Worst things I see is lads in groups trying to take everything for themselves. They piss me off. They wouldn't say nothing to me but they try and intimidate the younger/smaller lads. Got involved a few times about it and even mentioned it to staff and I said if they don't sort the bullying out then I'll sort it out for them


I wouldve had to throw multiple twats to even get my workout done in 3 hours time, I dont think puregym wouldve loved that and i’m not quite built enough for it yet  

Do wish i went to a gym who just straight up hurled them out


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> I wouldve had to throw multiple twats to even get my workout done in 3 hours time, I dont think puregym wouldve loved that and i’m not quite built enough for it yet
> 
> Do wish i went to a gym who just straight up hurled them out


You just need to approach the staff politely and calmly like I did  . All gyms are the same where I've been. Some decent people in them but always a group of tossers think they're big men by being in a group and going on like twats but they're everywhere you go. Got no patience for them now. Wife tells me I'm an angry bastard and I say no it's just most people are ****s


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Had a good early nights sleep, I think everything just caught up to me a little bit. Slacked on the diet yesterday but just going to take it easy for the next few days and listen to my body. Pull session today so we will see how it goes


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Had a good early nights sleep, I think everything just caught up to me a little bit. Slacked on the diet yesterday but just going to take it easy for the next few days and listen to my body. Pull session today so we will see how it goes


Keep us posted on your health bro!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

_*14/06/22*_

T-Bar Row:

-WEIGHT ADDED

30kg x 10
32.5kg x 10
35kg x 10

Lateral Pulldown:

79kg x 6
81kg x 6
79kg x 6

Iliac Pulldown: 

41kg x 12
36kg x 12

Unable to get through the programmed exercises for biceps. Always start feeling deathly sick and just cant continue.

BW steady at 71.4kg.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Might have felt like death today but liked how my delts looked today. Completely cold no pump etc.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sounds like you predicted the future with another course Brian!

Gastro got back to me very quickly, Upping dose of mezavant and starting again on 40mg prednisolone AND iron this time to try get everything stabilised.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Sounds like you predicted the future with another course Brian!
> 
> Gastro got back to me very quickly, Upping dose of mezavant and starting again on 40mg prednisolone AND iron this time to try get everything stabilised.


It was an informed guess from experience mate. They will want your issue calmed down and go from there! 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> It was an informed guess from experience mate. They will want your issue calmed down and go from there! 👍


I have a feeling i’ll be okay for a month again but will just end up in a sh*t state again when i get back down to 20mg. Only time can tell though really i dont see much changing. 

Atleast im not dropping my weight off at all.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Upping the Pred dose will probably give your appetite a little nudge in the right direction too and help you hit your daily calories.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Upping the Pred dose will probably give your appetite a little nudge in the right direction too and help you hit your daily calories.


To be fair i’ve only been off calories one day since starting the plan. Weight hasnt budged though dont think im truly processing everything properly at the moment.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Absolute awful sleep last night, only really managed to kip from 11 to around 2pm. Went out for a walk to try atleast stay a little bit active. Going to be trying a CBD vape before bed see if it helps anything. Diet is going to be crap today too but just taking it easy until the new treatment course gets me feeling better. Been having the worst pains in a while.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Absolute awful sleep last night, only really managed to kip from 11 to around 2pm. Went out for a walk to try atleast stay a little bit active. Going to be trying a CBD vape before bed see if it helps anything. Diet is going to be crap today too but just taking it easy until the new treatment course gets me feeling better. Been having the worst pains in a while.


Hope it only temporary mate, take it easy today.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Done a little bit of research on anemia. Now wondering why my gastro would possibly take me off iron pills i think hes realised the mistake to put them back on now. No wonder i’ve been feeling crap and have a very high heart rate. Didnt know iron had such a big impact on hemaglobin and all.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Can't comment mate, as I don't know, but I know Doctors used to recommend Guinness or a good Stout because of the iron content. Stick to the pills though. Do you take a sports multivitamin?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Can't comment mate, as I don't know, but I know Doctors used to recommend Guinness or a good Stout because of the iron content. Stick to the pills though. Do you take a sports multivitamin?


No multivitamins or supplementation at the moment, Drinking water with lemons and eating some lemons with zest at the moment as vitamin C helps absorb iron. Feels horrible standing up and almost losing my vision and i dont need a blood test again to diagnose it it is exactly what i felt 2 months or so ago  I’ll get a good guinness in on saturday, actually have never tried it yet


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> I’ll get a good guinness in on saturday, actually have never tried it yet


I love Guinness but the iron thing is a myth, only contains 0.3mg of iron and we need an average of 8.7mg per day .


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

TURBS said:


> I love Guinness but the iron thing is a myth, only contains 0.3mg of iron and we need an average of 8.7mg per day .


Only 29 pints 🍻


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

If you start using high dose Iron, prepare for some of the most foul looking scenes you’ve ever seen in the toilet bowl. Proper black/green turds.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> If you start using high dose Iron, prepare for some of the most foul looking scenes you’ve ever seen in the toilet bowl. Proper black/green turds.


I didnt think it could get worse, we shall see


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> If you start using high dose Iron, prepare for some of the most foul looking scenes you’ve ever seen in the toilet bowl. Proper black/green turds.


Guiness can do that too.....


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Only 29 pints 🍻


Get them down you, do you good....😋🍻


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Last time I drank guinness I woke up in a fat birds bed with no memory of the night. Hungover to fk and her calling me babe so I'd prefer the foul looking turds to be honest


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bodyweight has taken a slight increase to low 72s recently, even though i feel like im crapping out everything i eat something must be working, havent been in the gym the last few days due to feeling very faint when standing up etc but hoping the iron and pred will help soon.

Recent bodyweights:

Jun:
8: 71.7
9: 71.2
10: 71.7
11: 71.4
12: 71.6
13: 71.4
14: 71.4
15: 72.1
16: 72.2
17: 72.1

Recent Calories + Protein:

Jun:
8: 3410 + 155
9: 3316 + 182 (+ drinks)
10: 3316 + 182
11: 3300 + 175 ~ 
12: 3330 + 153
13: 2600 + 100 ~
14: 3300 + 150
15: 3250 + 120
16: -
17: -

Still not quite 100% with the diet i can admit especially the last few days it has been rough. Dont even want to bring myself to have a shake or anything to reach the 175 protein goal but hoping as i start feeling better i’ll be able to get it in.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Making progress mate, that is the main thing. Sure you will feel better soon and you'll do well! 💪


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Progress is progress. I can speed things up for you though. Fancy some pie and beans


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Progress is progress. I can speed things up for you though. Fancy some pie and beans


Absolutely just make sure theres a toilet nearby


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sunny Saturday mate, what's the plan today, busting PB down the gym? Hope you are feeling better anyway mate. 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Sunny Saturday mate, what's the plan today, busting PB down the gym? Hope you are feeling better anyway mate. 👍


Think im going to rest myself until Monday then see how i get through if im honest. Still not feeling like i could get through more than one exercise at the moment


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Can't understand why you are feeling bad mate, actually saw my mate that has colitis and he's doing great, trained for decades. I said to him you are looking big, and he just laughed, we have trained in the same gym for years with other gym mates. Hope you get it sorted, yes, if you are not up to it, rest up mate.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

I'd personally go in and do what you can manage mate. Even if it's 1 exercise. Just lower your volume and increase when your body allows you too


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Can't understand why you are feeling bad mate, actually saw my mate that has colitis and he's doing great, trained for decades. I said to him you are looking big, and he just laughed, we have trained in the same gym for years with other gym mates. Hope you get it sorted, yes, if you are not up to it, rest up mate.


Think its just the fact i have been losing blood again (most likely anemic) and i didnt have much time to really recover to 100%. The father asked me to help him pick up a 30kg ish AC unit yesterday and after that i was curled up for 30 minutes cramping not to mention my crap heart rate through the roof.

What can you do though, gastro going to be checking in again Wednesday and just taking it day by day hoping the pred helps again even if its for a short period of time.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You need to see your GP too mate, I think, with the high heart rate. Prednisolone can cause that, maybe there is another medicine available. Sorry mate, but everyone I know with colitis is OK the majority of the time, I can't get my head around your case. Rest up mate, and get on the internet and do some investigation, you may be able to help yourself with more knowledge on the condition. I did that with my legs and basically sorted it myself with trail and error literally, no joke and it is a long story, but I'm proud of myself for doing it. Doctors like it when you help yourself!!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You need to see your GP too mate, I think, with the high heart rate. Prednisolone can cause that, maybe there is another medicine available. Sorry mate, but everyone I know with colitis is OK the majority of the time, I can't get my head around your case. Rest up mate, and get on the internet and do some investigation, you may be able to help yourself with more knowledge on the condition. I did that with my legs and basically sorted it myself with trail and error literally, no joke and it is a long story, but I'm proud of myself for doing it. Doctors like it when you help yourself!!


Waiting on some bloods to see my iron and hemaglobin at the moment which they think could be low and causing my heart to work extra to actually get oxygen around.

I’ve been trying to eat more foods to help increase and absorb the iron at the moment, nothing i have tried yet has helped actual colitis symptoms though.

I’ll work through it im sure it wont be like this all the time, not as bad as the last flair so that gives some form of hope!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Fair enough and good you are being checked out, you are too young to be suffering mate, hope you get sorted quickly. When I see the people I know with colitis again I will question them further about their initial experience of the condition and what worked.

One thing, you can type quick, couldn't believe the speed of your reply!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Brian Multigym said:


> Can't understand why you are feeling bad mate, actually saw my mate that has colitis and he's doing great, trained for decades


Come on Bri. There’s obviously different severities of the condition. Your mate has had a decade to get it under control through trial and error on different meds. He might have gone years without symptoms at this point. Alex has only just got a diagnosis and still trying to find out which meds work for him. If he’s losing blood regularly and is anaemic or bordering on anaemic, his energy levels are going to be rock bottom.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Come on Bri. There’s obviously different severities of the condition. Your mate has had a decade to get it under control through trial and error on different meds. He might have gone years without symptoms at this point. Alex has only just got a diagnosis and still trying to find out which meds work for him. If he’s losing blood regularly and is anaemic or bordering on anaemic, his energy levels are going to be rock bottom.


Point taken, and yes, that did come to mind, but I do know a few people with the condition and they have never described what Alex is going through. The mate I mentioned above has hardly mentioned the condition, over a long time, when training. I'm not getting at Alex, I want him well and enjoying the gym, it's possible the people I know have light cases, I don't know, but I can't get my head around his case, that's all. As said above, I will question the people I know with the condition and see if there is anything that can help Alex. Cheers.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Brian Multigym said:


> Point taken, and yes, that did come to mind, but I do know a few people with the condition and they have never described what Alex is going through. The mate I mentioned above has hardly mentioned the condition, over a long time, when training. I'm not getting at Alex, I want him well and enjoying the gym, it's possible the people I know have light cases, I don't know, but I can't get my head around his case, that's all. As said above, I will question the people I know with the condition and see if there is anything that can help Alex. Cheers.


It depends on the severity for sure. Some people with the condition end up dropping down to a body weight comparable to somebody with anorexia and have to have their bowel removed to regain any quality of life. When I had my first flare up with it while I was in prison, I lost over a stone in a month and my skin looked grey. People thought I had cancer. Being in a position where you’re losing blood every time you use the bathroom, going in excess of 10 times daily, not absorbing the nutrients from the small amount of food you do manage to eat and having minimal/poor quality sleep really takes it out of you. Once he finds the right combination/dosage of the medication that works for him, he can enter remission and all of his symptoms could clear suddenly, but it can take months/years of trial and error to get to that point. All the while you’re suffering with the symptoms daily and the condition of your bowel could be getting worse. It’s hard work and I wouldn’t wish it on anybody to be honest.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Saw this in the local online news today.
Manchester Evening News


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

*Edited :-*

Hope you are feeling better mate. Keep your chin up, the new treatment course will work and you will be back to your normal self soon... 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> *Edited :-*
> 
> Hope you are feeling better mate. Keep your chin up, the new treatment course will work and you will be back to your normal self soon... 💪💯


Thanks mate. Plan is to go to the gym tomorrow and smash it, you know me i wont let something knock me down for too long. 

Going to make sure i keep up my iron levels this time and keep my diet on point not make the same mistakes i have not even too long ago.

Still wanting to 100% compete and push as far as i humanly can no plans have changed, i will be back to 100% soon.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Thanks mate. Plan is to go to the gym tomorrow and smash it, you know me i wont let something knock me down for too long.
> 
> Going to make sure i keep up my iron levels this time and keep my diet on point not make the same mistakes i have not even too long ago.
> 
> Still wanting to 100% compete and push as far as i humanly can no plans have changed, i will be back to 100% soon.


No probs. Way to go mate! I knew you would not be held back, go do it and Best of Luck too! 👍💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

_*20/06/22*_

Incline DB Press:

20kg x 8
30kg x 8
38kg x 8

Cable Fly:

18kg x 12
18kg x 12 

Lateral DB Raise: 

14kg x 12
14kg x 12

Still a lowered volume but can see clear improvements in my sessions, taking slightly longer rest as needed. No longer feeling like i am actually dying after a set but still got a little bit until normal. Missed out a 3 sets of OHP and 3 sets of tricep pulldowns today. Incline DB Press nice and strong though.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate, great effort even though you are not 100%!! You'll feel better knowing you put the effort in and not let your issue hold you back from your goals!!!! 👍💯 Those arms must be getting nutrition.... 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Well done mate, great effort even though you are not 100%!! You'll feel better knowing you put the effort in and not let your issue hold you back from your goals!!!! 👍💯 Those arms must be getting nutrition.... 💪💯


Cheers

I dont seem to have lost any weight / strength recently. If anything it has gone up, Going to give myself a little bit seeing if i can get back to a normal PPL programme volume soon which i dont think should be impossible if not i will look at some changes with DLTBB to make sure im getting good workouts in doing as much as i can not just missing out random exercises here and there.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

38s for 8 incline press is decent mate. Plenty potential in you for some big numbers


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> 38s for 8 incline press is decent mate. Plenty potential in you for some big numbers


Honestly thought i was out of my depth grabbing 38’s. Approaching week 4 of cycle so should get everything into gear soon enough just trying my best to keep the progress up.

Last incline DB press was 34kg x 10 a week ago so feeling good seeing the weight go up knowing i could have gone a little higher.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Feeling like i can track again today, had a dominos with the family was happily eating it with a garlic and herb big dip knowing i have 2k calories left should be able to get my protein in.

Gobsmacked when i saw the dip has 670 calories, time to figure out how to get the last protein in with around 500 cals , probably a nice skyr  

Bodyweight today is at 71.7kg.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

A pizza is considered a good choice with your condition, well done mate. The skyr, be careful, it irritates my skin condition, it is the concentrated Protein.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

When I finish work tonight I'm going to pick up a large dominos pizza. I'll out do you though and get 2 dips


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> When I finish work tonight I'm going to pick up a large dominos pizza. I'll out do you though and get 2 dips


Greedy sod....😋


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Greedy sod....😋


I'm running around supervising a right set of numpties. It's the only thing keeping me going 😃


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> I'm running around supervising a right set of numpties. It's the only thing keeping me going 😃


Well the "running" is good cardio for you and you won't get any change out of me, so it looks like you have a full time job mate.... 😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*21/06/22*

T-Bar Row:

-WEIGHT ADDED

30kg x 10
35kg x 10
40kg x 10

Lateral Pulldown:

79kg x 6
81kg x 6

Iliac Pulldown: 

41kg x 12
41kg x 12
45kg x 12

Incline DB Curl:

14kg x 12
12kg x 10

DROPSET:

12kg x 6
9kg x 3

—ABS—

Lying Leg Extensions:

x 10
x 10
x 10

ALMOST a full session in today. Biceps gave up though otherwise i wouldve pushed to finish. Half way through thought i was simply going to conk out but got through. Great pump so will try get a nice lat spread going.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Not the best posing but will do! My back has truly never looked better. Wasnt happy with my lat spreads today though just wasnt getting it right.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done on the workout and looking 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Going to be trying to talk to my gastro once again. Experiencing hair loss now can only assume from the prednisolone and being on high doses for so long, bad quality sleep which only CBD seems to have improved and overall just not feeling good on it anymore and like DLTBB experienced only getting the negatives out of it. 

Will hopefully be attempting a little leg day later today too.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Going to be trying to talk to my gastro once again. Experiencing hair loss now can only assume from the prednisolone and being on high doses for so long, bad quality sleep which only CBD seems to have improved and overall just not feeling good on it anymore and like DLTBB experienced only getting the negatives out of it.
> 
> Will hopefully be attempting a little leg day later today too.


I noticed a bit of shedding too which is unusual for me. Ran every steroid compound and never had an issue. Still got a decent hairline after almost 10 years using gear. The Pred is awful stuff IMO. You will probably need a long taper to come off at it this point because you've been using it for a while continuously. You'd feel awful and probably be very unwell if you stopped suddenly.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> I noticed a bit of shedding too which is unusual for me. Ran every steroid compound and never had an issue. Still got a decent hairline after almost 10 years using gear. The Pred is awful stuff IMO. You will probably need a long taper to come off at it this point because you've been using it for a while continuously. You'd feel awful and probably be very unwell if you stopped suddenly.


I never had any hair problems either but starting on 40mg again just started getting more problems. I will happily taper off it at this point i dont really think a second course should have been started if im honest seeing the result of the last one only helping for a very short while. 

We shall see how it goes i guess.


----------



## MI92 (Nov 26, 2021)

Back looking solid mate 💪


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I never had any hair problems either but starting on 40mg again just started getting more problems. I will happily taper off it at this point i dont really think a second course should have been started if im honest seeing the result of the last one only helping for a very short while.
> 
> We shall see how it goes i guess.


I never had an issue on Prednisolone and I took it for more than 10 weeks starting at 10 tablets (50mg). Had two small courses with Asthma too. I've got 30 tablets in a cupboard now, a not used prescription. I couldn't have been without it, the state I was in skin condition wise. I didn't really want to take them but I had to. Since I have sorted my skin and leg issue out myself believe it or not. I don't need them now.

The second course is obviously to try and get your condition under control, I am not a Doctor, but it may have been better to start you at 50mg to really sort it and get it under control. Your condition isn't a mild one. There will be differing doses for different conditions I understand that but as I told you 30mg did not touch my skin condition and I consider that dose to be on the mild side. It's 30mg for asthma too and you have a bad case of colitis mate. See what I am saying... You will have to get your condition under control then go from there mate...

Fact remains mate, it is steroids they use for your condition, there is a milder one and I have written about it, in yours and DBTBB's Journal I'm sure.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I never had an issue on Prednisolone and I took it for more than 10 weeks starting at 10 tablets (50mg). Had two small courses with Asthma too. I've got 30 tablets in a cupboard now, a not used prescription. I couldn't have been without it, the state I was in skin condition wise. I didn't really want to take them but I had to. Since I have sorted my skin and leg issue out myself believe it or not. I don't need them now.
> 
> The second course is obviously to try and get your condition under control, I am not a Doctor, but it may have been better to start you at 50mg to really sort it and get it under control. Your condition isn't a mild one. There will be differing doses for different conditions I understand that but as I told you 30mg did not touch my skin condition and I consider that dose to be on the mild side. It's 30mg for asthma too and you have a bad case of colitis mate. See what I am saying... You will have to get your condition under control then go from there mate...
> 
> Fact remains mate, it is steroids they use for your condition, there is a milder one and I have written about it, in yours and DBTBB's Journal I'm sure.


I truly think its the fact i have been on steroids for so long which is counter-productive at this point and causing side effects, i had a course of budenoside, had hydrocortisone injections and now 2 courses of prednisolone back to back.

I will be interested in what the gastro has to say but pulling massive chunks of hair out in the shower and having side effects with no real positives anymore doesnt sit well with me.

All of it is a bit of a bummer but will have to make do with what i can. Pred just doesnt seem like the most friendly drug to be on for a long period of time considering the previous ones they tried and didnt work.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*22/06/22*

Squat:

70kg x 6 
70kg x 6

Leg Extensions:

52kg x 12
52kg x 12

DROPSET:

59kg x 10
39kg x 7

Leg Curl (Leg Ext Machine):

4.5kg x 12
4.5kg x 12


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate, with your issues you still get to the gym and train and you'll be better for it! 👌💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Well done mate, with your issues you still get to the gym and train and you'll be better for it! 👌💯


Trying my best! Not including warmup sets in the logs either. Actually felt like i got a good leg workout in today even with the little volume.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

After having a quick read of some of the stuff you've been through the last couple pages, I won't ever take my normal digestive system for granted again and will be sure to look after it. Can't believe both you and @DLTBB are both suffering same thing same time.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> After having a quick read of some of the stuff you've been through the last couple pages, I won't ever take my normal digestive system for granted again and will be sure to look after it. Can't believe both you and @DLTBB are both suffering same thing same time.


Precious thing isnt it mate , actually being able to digest your food


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Precious thing isnt it mate , actually being able to digest your food


Easy to take basic stuff like that for granted but you seem to be progressing regardless which is really admirable dude, keep it up.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Rest day today. Bodyweight was at 72.8kg this morning not sure how it fluctuated that high but we’ll take it  Been trying to keep my diet in check more after a little break from the 16-19th due to feeling unwell.

Also bought some InnovaPharm Neuro pre to drop the ridiculous amounts of caffeine from my old one but still try get some nasty pumps going. Can always add stimulants if im feeling on a day separately.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well mate. 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Prednisolone now tapering down weekly, Will be back to doing tests and shxt to see how i get along hopefully not falling straight back into a flair.

I do feel better recently, especially with the suspected anemia and my heart rate , also got my colour back so not walking around looking like a ghost again assuming it was low iron / hemaglobin.

Got a push session later today with a non-stim pre and doing some bench. Looking forward to it. Bodyweight still stable which is a good sign.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*24/06/22*

Bench:
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5

Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
28kg x 6
28kg x 6

Rear Delt Fly:
14kg x 10
14kg x 10
14kg x 12


Pec Fly: 
66kg x 15
73kg x 15


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate. 💪

To well.... 😓😉 I've thrown down the gauntlet the other day, SO I'll see if I can match your bench and Pec deck later..... 😨 I doubt the pec deck though... 😢

Well done mate though!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Energy seems to have been absolutely drained out of me since my session yesterday, Have been sleeping so much and having naps but cant shake the tiredness. Going to try get myself out doing something and get an early night tonight.

Still cannot understand my bodyweight fluctuating but just read 71.3kg.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Energy seems to have been absolutely drained out of me since my session yesterday, Have been sleeping so much and having naps but cant shake the tiredness. Going to try get myself out doing something and get an early night tonight.
> 
> Still cannot understand my bodyweight fluctuating but just read 71.3kg.


You are still not 100% mate, so go with the flow, rest up today! The naps will do you good! You know my thoughts on weighing scales... You are lifting heavier so you are improving! 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

_*25/06/22*_

Wide Lateral Pulldown:

81kg x 6
73kg x 6
81kg x 6 

Low Cable Row:

21kg x 12 
28kg x 12
32kg x 12

Preacher Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

Hammer Curl:

14kg x 12
14kg x 12

Barbell Row

60kg x 8

Hit the session today. ALMOST. a full one only missing one set of hammer curls and 2 of barbell rows. Like Brian said strength is going up still 👍

Legs up next which will murder me to end the week off.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Time to devour a platter of turkish food to get my calories in then go for some drinks, really test my luck with alcohol and colitis but like i’ve said before, got to have some fun!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well, you got yourself to the gym, excellent, you aren't letting the condition hold you up! 👍 Getting stronger too mate and great picture, looking big... 💪

Don't drink to much.... Agree you have to have some fun at your age, but you stick to the amount you can drink without to much upset, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*26/05/22*

Squat:

60kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
60kg x 5

Glute Bridge:

40kg x 12
40kg x 12

DB Stiff Leg Deadlift:

26kg x 6
26kg x 6

Calf Raises:

52kg x 12
52kg x 12
52kg x 12
52kg x 15

Leg Extension:

52kg x 12
52kg x 12

DROPSET:

52kg x 12
39kg x 6

Hip Abductor:

18kg x 12
18kg x 12

Hip Adductor:

18kg x 12
18kg x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hopefully going to be prednisolone free in about 6 weeks. Way too stressed about the hair loss which isnt slowing down i’ll end up bald by my holiday in end of august. Also constantly thinking about its catabolic effects and the posibility it could also be having a negative effect on my already very high heart rate. 

Weight at 71.6kg today. No real change in the last 2 weeks only small fluctuations.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Stop worrying, catabolic effects? Never heard that with Prednisolone, though I will look into it. You are training hard, eating well and getting your sleep/rest the best you can. Your body doesn't have time for catabolic, that occurs when there is no food in the GI tract from memory. Stop stessing, cortisol can limit Testosterone and raise your heart rate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Getting some bloods done today to see where everything is standing, Really beneficial getting it done on the NHS as i get an idea of how my cycle is going too with everything except hormones. Hopefully going to hit a nice push session later, want to play around with some heavy weights even if it is just for one set before i get winded


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Update, i think i need more sleep, talking to my doctor about tattoos when he says make a fist to take blood and i thought he was asking for a fist pump, he got one regardless pmsl


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*27/06/22*

Incline DB Press:

40kg x 7
34kg x 8
34kg x 8

Cable Fly:

18kg x 12
23kg x 12
23kg x 12

Lateral DB Raise:

14kg x 12
14kg x 12
14kg x 12

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Tricep Pulldown:

14kg x 12
14kg x 12
17kg x 12

DROPSET:

17kg x 7
12kg x 5

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

-ABS-

Lying Leg Raises:

x 15
x 15
x 15

V-Sit:

x 10
x 10

Absolute murder today on all fronts, quite happy with how i looked even before a pump today, incline DB strength at an all high too havent properly touched 40kg before.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Of late there has been some skinny bodybuilder in your photos, is that so we can gauge how BIG you are by any chance..... 💪😋😉

Still got a good head of hair mate too, it's not all dropped out...👍

Well done mate!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Of late there has been some skinny bodybuilder in your photos, is that so we can gauge how BIG you are by any chance..... 💪😋😉
> 
> Still got a good head of hair mate too, it's not all dropped out...👍
> 
> Well done mate!


Oh Brian you had to remind me about my hair loss after i forgot due to my amazing session.

All jokes aside i’m definitely not the biggest around but im packing my size on respectably. Got to make @PaulNe proud aswell with the strength gains after he said theres some potential there


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

40s on the incline for reps is a great weight. I like it. Keep going


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Oh Brian you had to remind me about my hair loss after i forgot due to my amazing session.


Sorry mate.... 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What's the plan today mate, hammering your legs in the gym?

Think my muscles are getting used to the extra work (car work) and cardio already so could be having a good session on my Multigym today myself mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> What's the plan today mate, hammering your legs in the gym?
> 
> Think my muscles are getting used to the extra work (car work) and cardio already so could be having a good session on my Multigym today myself mate.


Pull session today! Quite looking forward to it hoping i can manage the whole volume get a nice pump out of it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Pull session today! Quite looking forward to it hoping i can manage the whole volume get a nice pump out of it.


Good one, hope it goes well mate! Well, I hope you can go the gym in summer attire, as you need to be wrapped up with a waterproof where I live mate.... ☔💧🚿🚩💨💦


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

So i just got the shock of the day. Woken up from a nap with a call from the GP. My hemaglobin levels are at 68 which is an all time low for me! Probably going to need some blood transfusion or further iron treatment will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*28/06/22*

Lateral Pulldown:

81kg x 6
73kg x 6
73kg x 6

Iliac Pulldown: 

41kg x 12
41kg x 12
41kg x 12

Incline DB Curl:

14kg x 12
14kg x 10

DROPSET:

12kg x 8
9kg x 4

EZ Curl:

-Weight Added

10kg x 12
15kg x 12
20kg x 12

Dumbell Row: 

40kg x 6
50kg x 6


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The man’s out working most of the forum despite needing all blood transfusion.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> The man’s out working most of the forum despite needing all blood transfusion.


He is doing well...💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

No transfusions etc, was kind of hoping for some for a little boost but what can you do. Due another blood test next week and another checkup to see which direction things are moving in and going from there. Looks like i’ll still be working out with my bottomed out hemaglobin 

All my inflammation markers have gone the right way though which is a good sign.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Nothing holds you back from your goal mate and get your iron supplements down you. 👍

And I suggest 10 pints of Guinness on an afternoon session too.... 😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Nothing holds you back from your goal mate and get your iron supplements down you. 👍
> 
> And I suggest 10 pints of Guinness on an afternoon session too.... 😉


Yeah will have to be getting all the iron in.

I tried to get a blood or iron transfusion but no luck, would still have to arrange an appointment and whatnot and he wasnt sure if they would do it.

Just wanted a quicker fix


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Yeah will have to be getting all the iron in.
> 
> I tried to get a blood or iron transfusion but no luck, would still have to arrange an appointment and whatnot and he wasnt sure if they would do it.
> 
> Just wanted a quicker fix


Hard luck on not getting the transfusion though mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

For refference:

Hemaglobin levels: 68 , normal range starts around 130.

Iron levels: 6.3 , normal range starts at 10

Ferritin at 22 , normal range starts at 20 i believe.

All other health markers are in check (not sure about hormones but assuming) Will update on how bloods are looking again in a weeks time hoping to see improvement.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

For Iron - Consume liver, nuts, dried fruit, chickpeas and fortified breakfast cereal.

And if you have read my Journal - Quinoa (complete protein).


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*29/06/22*

Squat:

70kg x 6 
80kg x 6
90kg x 5
70kg x 6

Leg Extensions:

52kg x 12
52kg x 12
52kg x 12

DROPSET:

52kg x 12
39kg x 4 (Complete Failure)

Smith Machine Hack Squat:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10


Leg Press (Narrow)

-WEIGHT ADDED

50kg x 15
50kg x 15
Leg Curl (Leg Ext Machine):

4.5kg x 12
4.5kg x 12
4.5kg x 12

-ABS

Lying Leg Raises:

x 15
x 15
x 15

V-Sit:

x 10
x 10

Full session today.

Casually decided to add 10kg on one of my squat sets, just makes me wonder what my strength will be like once my health is sorted out, Squats being the worst exercise atm due to all the bracing and hit on my non existant cardio health right now.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Never properly posted a picture of the quads, Probably with good reason but oh well. We shall progress.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good legs mate 💪 We could see the muscle better without the hair... 😋😉 Certainly not dropped out there... 😱😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Absolute crap rest day today, whole family is ill and i’ve managed to get a fever along with it. Has died down a little bit so hoping i wake up feeling ready to hit my session, also accidentally pinned some extra test as i switched labs and didnt think about the different concentrations. Smart one i am.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Not having any luck on the illness front mate, hopefully you'll be right for your session. 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Off to A&E today with an urgent referral from my GP for a blood transfusion. Hoping it goes relatively quick.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Should do! Up north we have HOC - Health on Call - get taken care of straightaway with them. They have a room next to A&E and they can get you in quicker.. I needed them once and they were great!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Should do! Up north we have HOC - Health on Call - get taken care of straightaway with them.


I still feel i’ll be waiting hours haha, It doesnt matter though i’ll certainly be feeling better and maybe get a bit of a break. Not the most pleasant getting someone elses blood but has to be done. I felt amazing after my last transfusion when i had my bad flair.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I still feel i’ll be waiting hours haha, It doesnt matter though i’ll certainly be feeling better and maybe get a bit of a break. Not the most pleasant getting someone elses blood but has to be done. I felt amazing after my last transfusion when i had my bad flair.


Point, but you need it and the person that gave it will be only to glad it is going to help you, think of it that way mate... 👍 It's only replacing like for like, we are all brothers and sisters in the scheme of things...


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> I still feel i’ll be waiting hours haha, It doesnt matter though i’ll certainly be feeling better and maybe get a bit of a break. Not the most pleasant getting someone elses blood but has to be done. I felt amazing after my last transfusion when i had my bad flair.


Funny thing is you're probably getting blood off a fellow gear head who wanted to lower the thickness of their blood haha. Hope all goes well bud


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Funny thing is you're probably getting blood off a fellow gear head who wanted to lower the thickness of their blood haha. Hope all goes well bud


If my lifts go up on my next session i’ll take it they were running tren


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Blood transfusion all sorted, got some fluids too. Will be going back on Monday for an iron transfusion as they also reccomended it. Anything to help me feel better 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Blood transfusion all sorted, got some fluids too. Will be going back on Monday for an iron transfusion as they also reccomended it. Anything to help me feel better 👍


Good news mate, you'll wreck that gym when you go training after all that NHS assistance... 💪💯


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How you feeling today mate? How's the weather down there? Sunny here but cool in the shade. Last night was like a November evening, honestly!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> How you feeling today mate? How's the weather down there? Sunny here but cool in the shade. Last night was like a November evening, honestly!


Still dealing with this cold thats gone through the family unfortunately, obviously had to affect me extra with a fever and all but hoping i will get a good start to next week.

Weathers not too bad around here, i wouldnt mind a bit more sun though but that looks like it’ll be coming soon!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Still dealing with this cold thats gone through the family unfortunately, obviously had to affect me extra with a fever and all but hoping i will get a good start to next week.
> 
> Weathers not too bad around here, i wouldnt mind a bit more sun though but that looks like it’ll be coming soon!


Rest up mate, have an easy weekend, get your Iron on Monday and you'll be ready for PB's in that gym, those skinny bodybuilders will move out the way for your photos this time, you'll be that big, they won't want showing up... 💪💯 I'm serious too!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thought id add a little positive note to the journal, It has been around a month and a half since i have gotten back into the gym. Regained the 10kg~ i lost in the flair with colitis. Looking back at my first sessions i struggled with 45-50kg on lat pulls and now i am pulling 81kg which i was not even able to do before everything. Strength on dumbbell press is also at an all time high and still pushing. 

All little inconveniences aside things are looking well, Just reached week 6 of my 500 test 400 deca cycle, may not be the most productive cycle but trying my best to keep everything in check.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Done well mate over the last couple of months, even going to the gym, not letting anything stop you from achieving your goals. 👌💯


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Thought id add a little positive note to the journal, It has been around a month and a half since i have gotten back into the gym. Regained the 10kg~ i lost in the flair with colitis. Looking back at my first sessions i struggled with 45-50kg on lat pulls and now i am pulling 81kg which i was not even able to do before everything. Strength on dumbbell press is also at an all time high and still pushing.
> 
> All little inconveniences aside things are looking well, Just reached week 6 of my 500 test 400 deca cycle, may not be the most productive cycle but trying my best to keep everything in check.


Top man. Good to see you're back on track 💪🏻


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Turns out the cough and fever symptoms are a bit of covid  Dont really want to be a twat going to the gym with it so looks like i’ll be taking a little while off.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Turns out the cough and fever symptoms are a bit of covid  Dont really want to be a twat going to the gym with it so looks like i’ll be taking a little while off.


Good of you mate. Though it is only like a cold, your gym is 24 hour, go when there is no one in.... Will get your Iron now?

Though a rest up will recharge you ready for those PB's mate.. 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good of you mate. Though it is only like a cold, your gym is 24 hour, go when there is no one in.... Will get your Iron now?
> 
> Though a rest up will recharge you ready for those PB's mate.. 💪


The iron will have to be re scheduled im guessing, going to talk to my gastro about it over the phone on wednesday.

I think i’m just going to rest until im 100% which honestly will probably be tomorrow just to get my diet back in check quickly then if im still positive go to the gym during the night when it is empty like you said.

Afterall even if it is just a cold could easily put someone out for a few days so would rather not be a dxck about it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Afterall even if it is just a cold could easily put someone out for a few days so would rather not be a dxck about it.


Agree mate, and I would stay away thinking of others, don't get me wrong, but late at night in an air conditioned gym if you definitely wanted to go... To be honest, I have said this because my brother had it off holiday and I drove them home from the airport, more than 2 hours in the car, and never got it. I'm not a nasty person!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*03/07/22*

Incline DB Press:

30kg x 10
40kg x 6
40kg x 5

Cable Fly:

18kg x 12
23kg x 12
27kg x 10

Lateral DB Raise:

14kg x 12
14kg x 12
14kg x 12

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

24kg x 8
24kg x 8

Attempted the session and didnt do half bad, dropped 2 reps on my first set of 40’s but didnt have a spot up for the first rep like last time which could have affected it.

Gym was absolutely freezing too and so was the water, wasnt long before my throat had enough and i started feeling the need to cough my lungs out so i decided to call it quits.

Looked absolutely amazing in my opinion today even though i had a little break.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good session mate. The air conditioning must be set low because of the warm weather and it hasn't been altered... ⛄😋

Just as I envisaged - no skinny bodybuilders in the frame and you looking BIG! Rare I'm wrong mate.... 👍😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good session mate. The air conditioning must be set low because if the warm weather and it hasn't been altered... ⛄😋
> 
> Just as I envisaged - no skinny bodybuilders in the frame and you looking BIG! Rare I'm wrong mate.... 👍😋


haha cheers mate, certainly a good session for sure ive been having trouble sleeping but i think this one will put me out for a nice deep sleep tonight.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*04/07/22*

T-Bar Row:

40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8

Lateral Pulldown:

81kg x 6
73kg x 6
73kg x 6

Iliac Pulldown: 

41kg x 10
41kg x 10


EZ Curl:

-Weight Added

10kg x 12
20kg x 12
25kg x 10

Absolute awful day today. Not bad weight wise i upped ez curls , t bar rows but havent felt myself all day at all. 0 mind muscle connection 0 mood to be in the gym , posing left a bit to be desired and just felt i didnt look too good. Posting for the sake of tracking progress even on bad days but really not with it today.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Absolute awful day today. Not bad weight wise i upped ez curls , t bar rows but havent felt myself all day at all. 0 mind muscle connection 0 mood to be in the gym , posing left a bit to be desired and just felt i didnt look too good. Posting for the sake of tracking progress even on bad days but really not with it today.


Regardless, you aren't 100% but you got yourself to the gym and trained, well done mate! 💪 Think positive, we don't do negative vibes.....


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Regardless, you aren't 100% but you got yourself to the gym and trained, well done mate! 💪 Think positive, we don't do negative vibes.....


I’m tired of not being 100% mate but just must not have been there mentally today i dont know, it felt like lifting weights for the sake of lifting weights no connection no pump nothing  

Hey ho, We’ll see how the next pull session goes.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I understand but hopefully with the iron you will be back to normal mate. We can't be 100% all of the time, you went to the gym and did your best! That's still a big thumbs up 👍 Like you have said, now you move on to the next session!


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Loving the 40s on the incline after all the shit you've been through


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*06/07/22*

Squat:

70kg x 6 
90kg x 5
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

Leg Extensions:

59kg x 12
59kg x 12
52kg x 12

DROPSET:

52kg x 7
39kg x 3

Leg Press (Narrow)

-WEIGHT ADDED

50kg x 15
50kg x 15

Smith Machine Hack Squat:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
10kg x 10

-ABS

Lying Leg Raises:

x 15
x 15
x 15


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Already said it, but good muscular legs mate. Well done! Personally I wouldn't want them much bigger but I know you have other ideas.... 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*07/07/22*

Bench Press:

90kg x 6
85kg x 8
85kg x 5

Seated DB Press:

28kg x 8
34kg x 5
28kg x 8

Rear Delt Fly:

14kg x 12
14kg x 10

Dropset:

14kg x 10
10kg x 5

Pec Fly:

66kg x 15
86kg x 10
79kg x 12

EZ Skull-Crusher:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 10
10kg x 12
10kg x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Absolutely no energy today, Slept through the day until 5pm ended up getting a kebab and deserts to get some food in. Incredibly sore from yesterdays session but will be back to it tomorrow with a pull session. Weights at 72.2 currently and rising daily. Colitis symptoms have also calmed down MASSIVELY.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Absolutely no energy today, Slept through the day until 5pm ended up getting a kebab and deserts to get some food in. Incredibly sore from yesterdays session but will be back to it tomorrow with a pull session. Weights at 72.2 currently and rising daily. Colitis symptoms have also calmed down MASSIVELY.


Now is your chance to get it under control. This is the time to sacrifice the caffeine and booze until your totally in remission 👍


----------



## MI92 (Nov 26, 2021)

Good news on the symptoms, mate. Hopefully stays that way🤞

Solid lifts as well. Keep plugging away - we've all got your back 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*09/07/22*

Barbell Row:

60kg x 8
70kg x 8
80kg x 8

Wide Grip Pulldown:

80kg x 6
80kg x 8
73kg x 8

Low Cable Row:

26kg x 12
32kg x 12
44kg x 12

Preacher Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

15kg x 12
15kg x 12
15kg x 12

Hammer Curl:

14kg x 12
14kg x 12
16kg x 10

Dropset:

16kg x 10
12kg x 5

-ABS

Lying Leg Raises:

x 15
x 15
x 15

V-Sit:

x 10
x 10
x 10

Lifts still at an all time high, Lateral pulldowns even going up more, added a set WITH 2 extra reps at 80kg. Feeling good.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well mate and with the colitis! 💪👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*03/07/22*

Incline DB Press:

32kg x 10
40kg x 7
40kg x 5

Cable Fly:

18kg x 12
23kg x 12
27kg x 10

Lateral DB Raise:

14kg x 12
14kg x 12
14kg x 12

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

28kg x 8
28kg x 8
28kg x 8

Tricep Pushdown:

14kg x 12
14kg x 12
12kg x 12

Yet another amazing session, weight still going up and very impressed with the actual definition of my muscles. Will post up a picture, going to get some sun as the weather is nice.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Colitis has been kicking my ass throughout the night. Losing a bit of blood too so going to be time i talk to my gastro see what is going on. I dont believe i am losing much weight though could just be natural fluctuations but i will keep a good eye on it for sure.


Is the UC a constant thing, or do you get flare-ups from time to time. I have had UC flare-ups, but the corticosteroids keep it under wraps quite quickly. They are a pain in the arse to administer though!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

christoff82 said:


> Is the UC a constant thing, or do you get flare-ups from time to time. I have had UC flare-ups, but the corticosteroids keep it under wraps quite quickly. They are a pain in the arse to administer though!


Ive only recently been diagnosed with it around late april time, i lost 11kg at that point and it just fcked me, i had around 3 weeks break where i felt alright then fell back into a flair again and am only just getting better so ive been dealing with it quite constantly at the moment but doing better recently and hoping it stays that way.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Ive only recently been diagnosed with it around late april time, i lost 11kg at that point and it just fcked me, i had around 3 weeks break where i felt alright then fell back into a flair again and am only just getting better so ive been dealing with it quite constantly at the moment *but doing better recently and hoping it stays that way.*


I feel your pain, and hope it gets better. I will say that I was bad with it until I got diagnosed, and now I can't remember the last time i was badly, so there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *03/07/22*
> 
> Yet another amazing session, weight still going up and very impressed with the actual definition of my muscles. Will post up a picture, going to get some sun as the weather is nice.


Good news mate after your last few month! Happy it is going well for you now. Great photo too, definitely looking BIG! 💪💯


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You'll be baking where you live, I gather mate...🌞😰😉 Tanning up that muscular frame are we?

Getting hotter up north, been a nice breeze but that has dropped....😓


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You'll be baking where you live, I gather mate...🌞😰😉 Tanning up that muscular frame are we?
> 
> Getting hotter up north, been a nice breeze but that has dropped....😓


32° here mate but its British weather, absolutely boiling and humid, will certainly try get a tan going though.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*11/07/22*

T-Bar Row:

40kg x 8
50kg x 8
55kg x 8

Lateral Pulldown:

81kg x 8
81kg x 6
79kg x 6

Single Arm DB Row:

-LIGHT

20kg x 12
20kg x 12

Iliac Pulldown: 

41kg x 12
45kg x 10
54kg x 10

EZ Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 12
25kg x 10
25kg x 6 (failure)

Incline DB Curl:

14kg x 12
14kg x 6


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate, keep it up! Improving all the time!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Doing well mate, keep it up! Improving all the time!


Trying my best! 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*12/07/22*

Squat:

60kg x 6 
60kg x 6

Leg Extensions:

39kg x 12
39kg x 12

DROPSET:

39kg x 12
32kg x 12

Had a blood test today and felt tired and unmotivated all day, but still told myself id attempt a light leg day. Lasted the whole of 30 mins before i decided i shouldve just stayed home


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

No harm in a light session and you made yourself go and train, so you'll feel better for going to the gym and doing it mate! Better than not going for sure!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*13/07/22*

Bench Press:

(off programme with reps)

90kg x 3
100kg x 3
110kg x 1
85kg x 8


Seated DB Press:

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 6

Rear Delt Fly:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Pec Fly:

73kg x 15
86kg x 12
79kg x 10

EZ Skull-Crusher:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

-ABS

Leg Raises:

x 15
x 15
x 15

V-Sit:

x 10
x 10
x 10

Hitting the gym strong today, amazing session. Went off programme with my bench to try “gauge” my strength a little bit, the set of 100 felt really light i probably couldve gotten 5-6. Bumped basically every weight up today.

Colitis update, inflammatory markers are looking good, hemaglobin has raised really quick sat at 90 now gone up 10 in a week naturally AFTER the transfusion. Only complaint is quite bad back acne. 

Bodyweight so far this month:

Jul: 
1: -
2: -
3: 70.7
4: 71.0
5: 71.2
6: 71.4
7: 71.9
8: 72.2
9: 72.4
10: 72.8
11: 73.4
12: 73.1
13: 73.6


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

110 on the bench. Loving it lad


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

My G.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*14/07/22*

Barbell Row:

80kg x 8
100kg x 5
80kg x 8

Wide Grip Pulldown:

86kg x 6
81kg x 8
79kg x 8

Dumbell Row:

-LIGHT

20kg x 10
20kg x 10

Cable Row:

32kg x 12
44kg x 12 (Full Stack)
23kg x 12 (Single Arm)
28kg x (Single Arm)

Preacher Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

15kg x 12
20kg x 12
22.5kg x 12

Hammer Curl:

16kg x 10
20kg x 10
16kg x 10

Feel like everything is kicking in now, strength going up quite a bit and still gaining. Haven’t actually felt this good about my training in a while even before my diagnosis.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Going to be using the Zineryt again, Back acne has absolutely taken over since really dropping the prednisolone again. Any reccomendations for body washes etc that may have helped people in the past would be appreciated.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Going to be using the Zineryt again, Back acne has absolutely taken over since really dropping the prednisolone again. Any reccomendations for body washes etc that may have helped people in the past would be appreciated.


Anti dandruff slightly helps mate but I'm personally going to go on a low dose accutane in the winter when I drop to a cruise


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Anti dandruff slightly helps mate but I'm personally going to go on a low dose accutane in the winter when I drop to a cruise


Im trying to stay away from anything harsh like that to be honest just hoping it doesnt get worse waiting to be off the steroids, heard some sh*t about accutane


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Im trying to stay away from anything harsh like that to be honest just hoping it doesnt get worse waiting to be off the steroids, heard some sh*t about accutane


I have a post on the subject of acne and it's treatment within my Journal mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *13/07/22*
> 
> Bench Press:
> 
> ...


OK mate, don't rub it in.... 😥😉 When I get back to my actual gym I'll see what I can do...😋 The gauntlet may reappear mate...😓😉

Well done anyway! 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*15/07/22*

Squat:

60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 3
80kg x 5
80kg x 5

Bulgarians (Smith Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 10
10kg x 5

DB Stiff Leg DL:

24kg x 8
24kg x 6

Leg Extension:

39kg x 12
52kg x 12
39kg x 12

Dropset:

39kg x 12
25kg x 3

Calf Raise:

39kg x 12
39kg x 12
39kg x 12

Glute Bridges:

50kg x 12
80kg x 8


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*16/07/22*

Incline DB Press:

32kg x 10
40kg x 9
44kg x 4

Cable Fly:

18kg x 12
27kg x 10
32kg x 6

Lateral DB Raise:

16kg x 12
16kg x 10
16kg x 10

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

30kg x 8
30kg x 10
24kg x 12

Tricep Pushdown:

17kg x 10
17kg x 10
19kg x 10

Another absolutely AMAZING session. Warmup 32’s for incline felt way too heavy but still managed to add 2 reps onto my 40kg’s with no spot. Tried 44kg but turned out to be heavier than i thought haha, we will get there soon.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

44’s are like 97lbs so you’re almost on the triple digits lad.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> 44’s are like 97lbs so you’re almost on the triple digits lad.


Give me a little bit we’ll get there  

Wish i did them second set instead but the first at 32 felt heavy didnt imagine the 40’s even going up.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

💪💯 Enough said!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 217400


Impressive numbers there mate. As long as your form is tight you'll definitely be stimulating new tissue growth.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> *16/07/22*
> 
> Incline DB Press:
> 
> ...


Meant to quote this one 😂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> Impressive numbers there mate. As long as your form is tight you'll definitely be stimulating new tissue growth.


Cheers mate, And yeah im not just throwing the dumbells around i have control over them etc. 

Same with benches etc ive been through the stage of just having no time under tension and wanting the rep over with any form neccesary


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers mate, And yeah im not just throwing the dumbells around i have control over them etc.
> 
> Same with benches etc ive been through the stage of just having no time under tension and wanting the rep over with any form neccesary


Dorian Yates has a lot of good info on this topic, but particularly time under tension and slowing down the negatives. I've seen a good improvement doing it and it helps a lot with the mind muscle connection.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How's the weather down south mate 🌞? Hot up north but OK, still cool in my bungalow.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> How's the weather down south mate 🌞? Hot up north but OK, still cool in my bungalow.


Its been manageable but quite hot, the next 2 days will be interesting for sure


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*17/07/22*

Dumbbell Row:

50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8

Lateral Pulldown:

81kg x 6
79kg x 6
73kg x 6

Iliac Pulldown: 

41kg x 12
45kg x 10
59kg x 10

EZ Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 12
25kg x 12
27.5kg x 10 (failure)

Incline DB Curl:

14kg x 10
12kg x 10
10kg x 10

-ABS

Lying Leg Raises:

x 15
x 15
x 15

V-Sit:

x 10
x 10


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Weights are going up mate..👍 Must be nice training in an air conditioned gym too!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bodyweight currently sat at 75.3 this morning. Pretty sure it is the heaviest i have been, pushing for 80kg have 6 weeks left of cycle or so.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

If you haven't your wallet on you that is great mate...!!😉

Joke aside, you went from that weight and lost Kgs with your colitis and now gained it all back and more with hard training - well done mate.. 💪💯 Not to be underestimated!

You are very close to the heaviest I ever got.... Looks like another 1 - 0 to you... 😓


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*18/07/22*

Squat:

60kg x 6
80kg x 6
100kg x 5
85kg x 6

Hack Squat (Smith Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
20kg x 10

Leg Press:

-WEIGHT ADDED

100kg x 15
150kg x 10

Leg Extension:

52kg x 12
52kg x 12
59kg x 12

Dropset:
59kg x 10
39kg x 3 

Leg Curl:

4.5kg x 12
4.5kg x 10
7kg x 10

Calf Press:

39kg x 12
45kg x 15


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well mate. I've had a few beers due to the warm weather, good to see someone is still training.... 🌞😋😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*19/07/22*

Bench Press:

60kg x 5
80kg x 3
100kg x 1
105kg x 1
105kg x 1
60kg x 12

Seated DB Press:

24kg x 6
24kg x 6

Rear Delt Fly:

10kg x 10
10kg x 10

Pec Fly:

59kg x 12
59kg x 12

Horrible sleep the last 2 days and some rotator cuff pain today out of nowhere. Dropped the volume and weights as i felt very off, only went for some heavy bench singles with a slight pause.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

All good to see you benching 100 + mate but fk them singles off. They'll do you no good unless you're going for a powerlifting meet. Will just drain your CNS and give you no hypertrophy benefits


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> All good to see you benching 100 + mate but fk them singles off. They'll do you no good unless you're going for a powerlifting meet. Will just drain your CNS and give you no hypertrophy benefits


Honestly mate it was just an off day today thought id work on the form a little bit, i could have probably repped the 100 but still felt like crap so had a chilled session if anything.

Will get back to that 100 for some reps next week when its not 40° haha


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Honestly mate it was just an off day today thought id work on the form a little bit, i could have probably repped the 100 but still felt like crap so had a chilled session if anything.
> 
> Will get back to that 100 for some reps next week when its not 40° haha


Ah mate it fked me today. Sat in the sun and then went to the gym for legs. Had to lie down after. Roll on winter haha


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Honestly have to stick these in the journal, been my go to breakfast recently with some beans and toast. Great for a bulk, 255 cal and 11g protein per 100g, whole pack goes down beautifully (400g)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

M&S...👍 I had 21 day matured Topside of Beef from the COOP for tea mate, 100g of lean beef equals 30g of protein and it's lovely! 40°...😰 34° where I live and it's hot in my bungalow tonight, going to sit outside as it is now coooool... 😎


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> M&S...👍 I had 21 day matured Topside of Beef from the COOP for tea mate, 100g of lean beef equals 30g of protein and it's lovely! 40°...😰 34° where I live and it's hot in my bungalow tonight, going to sit outside as it is now coooool... 😎


40° indeed mate, certainly wouldnt be training like some of the lads on this forum if my gym didnt have AC, a 15 min walk was enough for me in this weather


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Yes, not pleasant mate, to be honest I am glad I am up north! My gym has bought air conditioning units but the owner needs more!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Think im going to be taking .5 adex per week for the rest of this cycle, dont really have any side effects but hoping it may have a positive effect on the back acne, just going to see how i feel im sure e2 is a bit elevated due to my cycle either way wont be near crashing it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

A lot cooler north mate, strong cool breeze and the sun 🌞 isn't to strong currently... 👍💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

_*20/07/22*_

Barbell Row:

80kg x 8
100kg x 8
90kg x 8

Wide Grip Pulldown:

86kg x 6
81kg x 10
79kg x 10

Dumbell Row:

-LIGHT

20kg x 10
20kg x 10

Cable Row:

(SINGLE ARM)

26kg x 12
28kg x 12 
30kg x 12 (failure)

Preacher Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

15kg x 12
20kg x 12

Another of my heaviest sessions, wanted to work on some poses after my preacher curls and managed to lose my vision and almost conk out, decided to call it a day and miss out some hammer curls


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> _*20/07/22*_
> 
> Barbell Row:
> 
> ...


Good poundage there on the barbell rows, good strength for your size mate. 

If you really want to hammer your back, try doing wide grip barbell rows, narrow grip barbell rows, wide grip pulldowns, then narrow grip pull downs. Back won't have anywhere to hide then! 

3 sets as heavy as possible per exercise, followed by a light weight high rep set. Focus on the mind muscle connection, squeeze and feel the contraction, and go until failure.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> Good poundage there on the barbell rows, good strength for your size mate.
> 
> If you really want to hammer your back, try doing wide grip barbell rows, narrow grip barbell rows, wide grip pulldowns, then narrow grip pull downs. Back won't have anywhere to hide then!
> 
> 3 sets as heavy as possible per exercise, followed by a light weight high rep set. Focus on the mind muscle connection, squeeze and feel the contraction, and go until failure.


I will have to try a session out with that, i feel like i will absolutely hate you for reccomending it but my back will thank me  

How many reps are you hitting the heavy sets for?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> I will have to try a session out with that, i feel like i will absolutely hate you for reccomending it but my back will thank me
> 
> How many reps are you hitting the heavy sets for?


Aim for 7 reps mate, one of those sets must be at your PB, which you should be trying to improve each week. 1 rep maxes are worthless. Obviously warm up properly before your first set!! You can do as many warm up sets as you like, but they don't count as working sets. 

The last set of high reps and a low weight will help the mind muscle connection and also keep the muscle fed with nutrient rich blood, ie a good pump. 

You can do versions of this for all body parts. I was given this training programme by an IFBB Pro who competed at Mr O.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Haven’t been feeling particularly well recently not sure what it is cant really put my finger on it, going to get some bloods done on Monday to make sure everythings in check, might just be an off couple of days due to the heat etc.

Only going to be weighing myself weekly too and keep focusing on visual and strength progress, the scale got on my nerves showing 10 different readings this morning


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Haven’t been feeling particularly well recently not sure what it is cant really put my finger on it, going to get some bloods done on Monday to make sure everythings in check, might just be an off couple of days due to the heat etc.
> 
> Only going to be weighing myself weekly too and keep focusing on visual and strength progress, the scale got on my nerves showing 10 different readings this morning


Good shout mate. 

I've just learned that Cialis doesn't agree with me at all. Feel like crap on it. 

I've dropped all dosages back to TRT with 100mg of mast and 20mg of sdrol per day, also finishing off some old winny I had lying around at 25mg per day. Also just pinned 0.5mg of MT2 and it's good stuff, got the red flushed skin almost instantly and typical MT2 sides bar the nausea. 

I must sound like a fkn druggie. 😂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> Good shout mate.
> 
> I've just learned that Cialis doesn't agree with me at all. Feel like crap on it.
> 
> ...


Ah mate i loved sdrol, i felt and looked amazing on it for the week i was on until it completely fcked the digestive issues i had brewing 😂

I dont think i’ll be able to run it again but its a hell of a oral, i do like cialis though get nice pump and vascularity and the obvious intended benefits.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Ah mate i loved sdrol, i felt and looked amazing on it for the week i was on until it completely fcked the digestive issues i had brewing 😂
> 
> I dont think i’ll be able to run it again but its a hell of a oral, i do like cialis though get nice pump and vascularity and the obvious intended benefits.


Cialis is giving me shitty headaches, seems a common side effect reading up on it. Might try once more and then give up if it doesn't stop. 

I did notice good pumps but I'd be getting that from the test, mast, winny, sdrol, so it's hard to know. 

Sdrol is one helluva compound, I love it. Going to strip everything else back to just test and sdrol by the end of next week and then back onto TRT only for 6 months. Ended up at around 90kg with 12% or so bodyfat.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> Cialis is giving me shitty headaches, seems a common side effect reading up on it. Might try once more and then give up if it doesn't stop.
> 
> I did notice good pumps but I'd be getting that from the test, mast, winny, sdrol, so it's hard to know.
> 
> Sdrol is one helluva compound, I love it. Going to strip everything else back to just test and sdrol by the end of next week and then back onto TRT only for 6 months. Ended up at around 90kg with 12% or so bodyfat.


What dose are you running the cialis at?

And to be honest some people seem to handle sdrol amazingly, only problem i had was digestion which i cant really blame on the sdrol since i had it brewing for months before, all liver values were fine which was surprising hearing how “toxic” it is.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Haven’t been feeling particularly well recently not sure what it is cant really put my finger on it, going to get some bloods done on Monday to make sure everythings in check, might just be an off couple of days due to the heat etc.
> 
> Only going to be weighing myself weekly too and keep focusing on visual and strength progress, the scale got on my nerves showing 10 different readings this morning


Could be the heat and your hard training. Keep hydrated mate. Forget the scales, your photos are enough evidence.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Could be the heat and your hard training. Keep hydrated mate. Forget the scales, your photos are enough evidence.


Yeah mate its still very humid too, we got a little break from the stupid heat now atleast.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Yeah mate its still very humid too, we got a little break from the stupid heat now atleast.


Correct, a lot cooler north, schools have closed that is why mate....😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

3 weeks left of my prednisolone now, Not sure if its me coming off it or the fact i get a lot of calories in at the start of the day but still have been feeling absolutely drained and unmotivated starting off the day.

Been still getting crap sleep like the last couple of weeks only occasionally feeling actually rested so could just be catching up to me but performance wise in the gym i’m doing very well after a redbull to get me going.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> 3 weeks left of my prednisolone now, Not sure if its me coming off it or the fact i get a lot of calories in at the start of the day but still have been feeling absolutely drained and unmotivated starting off the day.
> 
> Been still getting crap sleep like the last couple of weeks only occasionally feeling actually rested so could just be catching up to me but performance wise in the gym i’m doing very well after a redbull to get me going.


You can feel fatigued coming off Prednisolone even though you are tapering off. This is known and can happen to anyone. Can take a couple of weeks to clear. In addition, with the heat, lack of sleep and training hard, you can understand it mate. Stick to your energy drinks!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

_*22/07/22*_

Incline DB Press:

32kg x 10
42kg x 7
42kg x 4

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

30kg x 10
30kg x 10

Lateral DB Raise:

16kg x 10
16kg x 10

Cable Fly:

18kg x 12
27kg x 10
23kg x 10

Tricep Pushdown:

17kg x 10
17kg x 10
17kg x 10

Feeling like ive over worked myself and fatigued today, going to take needed rest and get myself back togheder. 42kg’s felt decent for the first set though yet another improvement.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Great strength progression. 42s for reps on incline you won't see in many commercial gyms


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate! Keep it up!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> _*22/07/22*_
> 
> Incline DB Press:
> 
> ...


Good numbers again bro. 

16kgs on the lateral raises is impressive, make sure you raise the dumbbells past the clavicle. 

Try the 12,7,7,7,25 sets with chest/shoulders sometime too.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well, it is Saturday night and I have been to a real pub (nearly 200 years old), not changed in 50 years, and I thought I bet my training mate maybe in some modern wine/beer bar....😢 Never will experience the great times... You young lads don't know how good it was before supermarkets started with the beers ... ( I was once a barman too.)


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*25/07/22*

Dumbbell Row:

50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8

Iliac Pulldown: 

41kg x 10
50kg x 10
59kg x 10

Lateral Pulldown:

88kg x 5
73kg x 6
66kg x 6

EZ Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
25kg x 10
30kg x 10

Hammer Curl:

20kg x 10
16kg x 10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bodyweight at 75.8 today at an all time high, feeling quite good still especially after a 2 day rest over the weekend.

Going to look into starting some Boxing again for some fun and will make for good cardio, previously done Kickboxing and Jiu-jitsu and enjoyed both so thinking why not.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking a lot bigger in the photo mate, filling out! 👍💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*26/07/22*

Squat:

60kg x 6
80kg x 6
100kg x 6

Hack Squat (Smith Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 10
20kg x 10
30kg x 10

Leg Press:

-WEIGHT ADDED

100kg x 10

Calf Press:

39kg x 12
45kg x 15
52kg x 15

Leg Extension:

52kg x 10
52kg x 10

Dropset:
59kg x 10
39kg x 6

Leg Curl:

4.5kg x 12
4.5kg x 10

Dropped volume a little bit as got plans later, still a nice session felt good.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*27/07/22*

Bench:

100kg x 4
90kg x 8
92.5kg x 7

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

30kg x 10
30kg x 6
24kg x 10

Rear Delt Fly:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Pec Fly:

73kg x 15
79kg x 15
86kg x 12 (lockout assisted for last reps 2)

Skull-Crushers:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 12
7.9kg x 12

Another good session today , feel like i couldve squeezed more reps out of the 100 but i wasn’t fully focused and didnt keep tight, made sure to get the most out of the other sets of my bench.

@PaulNe no more 1 rep benches


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> *27/07/22*
> 
> Bench:
> 
> ...


Why do you only do 3 sets? Or do you do warm up sets that you don't list? 

Final question... Do you do PBs every session?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> Why do you only do 3 sets? Or do you do warm up sets that you don't list?
> 
> Final question... Do you do PBs every session?


I haven’t been listing my warmup sets im aware i havent mentioned, will normally go bar , 60 , 80 and see how i feel then for main sets. 

I wouldnt say i do PB’s every session, there are certain sets i try bump up the weight where possible, say i get 100kg x 4 today if i feel good i would try 100kg x 5, if not try bump up that 90 set to 92.5 for the same reps etc. Not sure if i explained that well at all


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> *27/07/22*
> 
> Bench:
> 
> ...


Looks like a great session mate. Nothing to really say. Just keep doing what you're doing


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> I haven’t been listing my warmup sets im aware i havent mentioned, will normally go bar , 60 , 80 and see how i feel then for main sets.
> 
> I wouldnt say i do PB’s every session, there are certain sets i try bump up the weight where possible, say i get 100kg x 4 today if i feel good i would try 100kg x 5, if not try bump up that 90 set to 92.5 for the same reps etc. Not sure if i explained that well at all


I get it 😂

I think that's good and you're moving some decent weight there so keep it up! 

If you do find you're stagnating on this then you can switch it up for more volume and lighter weights.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> If you do find you're stagnating on this then you can switch it up for more volume and lighter weights.


100% mate i agree

The programme i’ve done the last 8 weeks or so has worked wonders and im still putting heavier weights up each session so i’m rolling with it for now, if its not broken why fix it kind of mentality.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> 100% mate i agree
> 
> The programme i’ve done the last 8 weeks or so has worked wonders and im still putting heavier weights up each session so i’m rolling with it for now, if its not broken why fix it kind of mentality.


That's it mate. When I first swapped it out for volume I was worried I'd lose strength and size but the opposite happened, came back to the heavier weights as if I'd never had a break and smashed all my previous PBs. 

I was buzzing. This is the kind of shit I live for.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hopefully going to get a handle on my sleep situation, still hardly managing to sleep at night, been prescribed promethazine.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

)


Alex12340 said:


> Hopefully going to get a handle on my sleep situation, still hardly managing to sleep at night, been prescribed promethazine.


Think this is actually available over the counter. Double check before paying 9 quid for your prescription (if you pay for them).


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*28/07/22*

Barbell Row:

100kg x 8
110kg x 6
80kg x 12

Wide Grip Pulldown:

88kg x 10
86kg x 6
79kg x 6

Dumbell Row:

-LIGHT LOW INTENSITY

30kg x 10
30kg x 6

Cable Row:

(SINGLE ARM)

28kg x 12
30kg x 10
32kg x 10 (failure)

EZ Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

15kg x 12
20kg x 12
30kg x 6

Hammer Curl:

16kg x 12
16kg x 10
14kg x 8

Another absolute killer today, i believe i moved up weights on every single back exercise, getting harder to stay stable in a rowing position as the weight is going up though will need to work on that.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

No skinny bodybuilders in the frame anymore, they must do a runner when you get the camera out mate... 😋😂😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*29/07/22*

Squat:

80kg x 5
100kg x 5
110kg x 3

Split Squat:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 6

Calf Raise:

39kg x 15
59kg x 15
66kg x 15
86kg x 15

Abductor:

25kg x 10
18kg x 10

Adductor:

25kg x 10
25kg x 10

Leg Extension:

59kg x 12
59kg x 12
66kg x 12

Dropset:

66kg x 10
39kg x 5

Glute Bridge:

90kg x 6
90kg x 6


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Finally managed to pick up the promethazine, slept over 10 hours and i feel great, bit of relief from my usual crap sleep, going to take a rest day today and just sort some things out, relax and get ready to start off strong again tomorrow.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*31/07/22*

Incline Dumbell Press:

34kg x 8
44kg x 7
44kg x 6

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

30kg x 10
30kg x 10

Lateral DB Raise:

14kg x 12
14kg x 10

Pec Fly:

66kg x 15
79kg x 15 (failure)
86kg x 8 (failure) 


Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 12
5.7kg x 12

Tricep Pushdown:

17kg x 12
17kg x 12
19kg x 12

-ABS

Lying Leg Raises:

x 10
x 10
x 10

V-Sit:

x 10
x 10

Plan for today’s incline dumbell press was to up my reps on 42’s to 10 from last sessions 7, totally picked up 44’s by complete accident and only realised after, still got them up for 2 sets of decent reps so not too fussed.

Left arm has been bothering me a little bit on push days so going to take it very carefully until the 26th when i will have a 2 week deload completely out of the gym. Will update bodyweight tomorrow, last weeks reading was 75.8kg.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Are your pec flies progressed on a Pec Deck? Regardless - impressive mate. Years ago I used to use a Pec Deck already loaded with a load of weights (plates) on the pin, never checked it as I could do the exercise easy everytime, never took any weight off it. Pec flies were me! But I struggled with 50kg/110lb trying to match you not to long ago. Must concentrate on that exercise. That all said - Well Done mate! 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Are your pec flies progressed on a Pec Deck? Regardless - impressive mate. Years ago I used to use a Pec Deck already loaded with a load of weights (plates) on the pin, never checked it as I could do the exercise easy everytime, never took any weight off it. Pec flies were me! But I struggled with 50kg/110lb trying to match you not to long ago. Must concentrate on that exercise. That all said - Well Done mate! 💪💯


Yes mate done on a pec deck, towards failure obviously struggle to lock out so sometimes i get a mate to really push the last 3 reps until complete failure, was meant to be doing cable fly today but was not bothered to wait for any cables.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bodyweight at 77.1kg today, last week’s reading was 75.8kg.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*01/08/22*

Lat Pulldown:

88kg x 6
90kg x 6
86kg x 6

V-Grip Lat Pulldown

59kg x 10
66kg x 10

Barbell Row:

90kg x 6
50kg x 10
50kg x 10

Iliac Pulldown:

(Different Cables)

26kg x 12
26kg x 10
28kg x 10

Ez Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
25kg x 10
32.5kg x 10
20kg x 15


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Weight going up nicely mate. 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Weight going up nicely mate. 👍


All time high now, even before colitis only sat at 75.5.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Bodyweight at 77.1kg today, last week’s reading was 75.8kg.


What are you running and what is your height?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> What are you running and what is your height?


5’10. 500 test + 400 deca


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*02/08/22*

Bench:

100kg x 6
110kg x 3
90kg x 6

Pec Fly:

79kg x 15
79kg x 15
86kg x 12 (lockout assisted for last reps)

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

(LIGHT)

24kg x 6
24kg x 6

Rear Delt Fly:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Skull-Crushers:

-WEIGHT ADDED

12.5kg x 12
12.5kg x 12

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 12
5.7kg x 12
3.4kg x 12 (failure)


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> 5’10. 500 test + 400 deca


Things are headed in the right direction keep it up 👊🏻


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> Things are headed in the right direction keep it up 👊🏻


Certainly are! 💪💯


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

You can train with me anytime Alex with them weights you're lifting. I'll get you a matching gimp suit and we'll go to war


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> You can train with me anytime Alex with them weights you're lifting. I'll get you a matching gimp suit and we'll go to war


If the gimp suits are coming out, count me in.... 🙋😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*02/07/22*

(GYM #2)

Barbell Row:

90kg x 6
120kg x 5
120kg x 4

Wide Grip Pulldown:

80kg x 6
86kg x 6
73kg x 6

Cable Row:

32kg x 12
39kg x 12
39kg x 12

Single Arm Underhand Pulldown:

15kg x 10
25kg x 10
30kg x 10

+Boxing Bag Work


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Your Barbell Row... 😵💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*04/08/22*

Squat:

60kg x 5
80kg x 5
110kg x 5
100kg x 5
60kg x 5

RDL:

60kg x 5
60kg x 5

Split Squat:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 8
20kg x 8

Glute Bridge:

100kg x 6
100kg x 6

Leg Extension:

59kg x 12
73kg x 12
79kg x 10

Dropset:

66kg x 10
39kg x 7

Calf Raise:

39kg x 10
39kg x 12

Legs didnt want to function after this session, 110kg felt amazing though and set after was a push but still smooth.

Intense lower back pain after my squats though which faded away after about 15-20 mins.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great effort mate, but watch your back. Don't pull it as it's never the same again, well with me it wasn't. Wouldn't have added the back comment but there is nothing worse muscle wise than a bad back!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Great effort mate, but watch your back. Don't pull it as it's never the same again, well with me it wasn't. Wouldn't have added this comment but there is nothing worse muscle wise than a bad back!


I’ll definitely be watching it, weirdly 110 and 100 was fine but 60kg caused a painful pump, Noticed my barbell rows are a day before my more intense leg day so will change that around for sure maybe less load for the lower back.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good idea. Your back is getting "trained" on two consecutive days with heavy weight, maybe better to put a day in between and train other body parts where your back is not under such great strain mate. Probably easier said than done...


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*06/08/22*

Bench Press:

100kg x 7
100kg x 3
80kg x 5

Lateral DB Raise:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Pec Fly:

66kg x 10
66kg x 10

Called it quits very early today, had a rest yesterday but still feel like crap today so decided im going to take it easy.

100kg bench upped by 1 rep, i truly think i couldve gotten more on a good day, my back and hamstring were even cramping up mid set which didnt help.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Done well mate.. 💪 Though, from what you have said, time to have a couple of days rest, it will not harm, do you good and will save an injury. Sorry to go on, but an injury will put you back on your goal...!!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

_*08/08/22*_

Neutral Grip Pulldown:

73kg x 6
80kg x 6
86kg x 6

Dumbell Row:

-LIGHT

20kg x 10
30kg x 10

Cable Row:

28kg x 12
44kg x 12 
44kg x 12

Iliac Pulldown:

21kg x 10
21kg x 10

Ez Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
30kg x 10
35kg x 10 

DB Hammer Curl:

20kg x 10
20kg x 10

Gym got a new bar so was finally able to do neutral grip pulldowns properly, also used it for the cable rows and felt decent but full stacking it easily so will stick to single arm. Bodyweight at 78kg.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Full stacks now and bodyweight up.... Going well mate! 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Full stacks now and bodyweight up.... Going well mate! 💪


Goal was to reach 80kg but going to slow it down a little bit, going to have a holiday soon so ill certainly be getting a lot of calories in dont want to put unnecesary fat on just for the sake of reaching 80kg


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*09/08/22*

Deadlift:

70kg x 5
110kg x 3 
140kg x 1
170kg x 1
140kg x 3

Hack Squat (Smith Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
30kg x 10

Leg Press (Resistance)

-SINGLE LEG

39kg x 10
32kg x 10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*10/08/22*

Bench:

105kg x 5
100kg x 6
90kg x 6

Pec Fly:

79kg x 15
79kg x 15

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

30kg x 10
30kg x 6

Rear Delt Fly:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Skull-Crushers:

-WEIGHT ADDED

15kg x 12
15kg x 12
15kg x 12

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 12
7.9kg x 12
3.4kg x 12 (failure)

-ABS

Leg Raises:

x 12
x 12

V-Sit:

x 10
x 10


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

105 for 5 on the bench. Flying mate. Just non stop progress I'm seeing. Respectable lifts in any gym


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> 105 for 5 on the bench. Flying mate. Just non stop progress I'm seeing. Respectable lifts in any gym


Cheers mate, i’ve pushed as hard as possible this cycle considering the setback just want to progress as much as possible.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Killin’ it.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*11/08/22*

Barbell Row:

130kg x 4
120kg x 5
100kg x 8

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown:

80kg x 6
86kg x 6
93kg x 8

Cable Row:

-SINGLE ARM

19kg x 12
26kg x 12
35kg x 10

Ez Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
30kg x 8
40kg x 6 

Hammer Curl:

20kg x 10
22kg x 10

Not too shabby but training took a hit due to some drinks last night, no appetite today.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

As others have said, really going well now mate! 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

3~ Months progress recovering from colitis.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

BIG difference and mirrors don't lie... 💪 Well done mate!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*14/08/22*

Bench:

100kg x 5
105kg x 3
115kg x 1
90kg x 8

Cable Fly:

23kg x 10
32kg x 8
27kg x 10

DB Shoulder Press:

24kg x 10
32kg x 10
36kg x 8

Lateral DB Raise:

14kg x 10
18kg x 10
14kg x 10

Tricep Pushdown:

-SINGLE ARM

14kg x 10
14kg x 10
18kg x 10

Cable Lateral Raise:

7.9kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

-ABS

Lying Leg Raises

x 15
x 15

V-Sit

x 10
x 10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*15/08/22*

Neutral Grip Pulldown:

79kg x 6
86kg x 6
87kg x 6
45kg x 12

Dumbbell Row:

30kg x 10
50kg x 6
50kg x 6

Iliac Pulldown:

41kg x 10
50kg x 10

EZ Bar Curl:

20kg x 10
30kg x 6
30kg x 6

-ABS

V-Sit

x 10
x 10
x 10

Not really with it today but pushed through, Been getting some horrible pain in my outer forearm along the bone after EZ curls, not a new thing but seems to have flaired up again have no clue what it is any input would be appreciated if anyones familiar with it. Feels like i cant let go of the bar once put down


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *15/08/22*
> 
> Been getting some horrible pain in my outer forearm along the bone after EZ curls, not a new thing but seems to have flaired up again have no clue what it is any input would be appreciated if anyones familiar with it. Feels like i cant let go of the bar once put down


The EZ bar trains arms overall, maybe the muscle in question is overtrained and/or cramping if you cannot let go of the bar. Just thoughts mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> The EZ bar trains arms overall, maybe the muscle in question is overtrained and/or cramping if you cannot let go of the bar. Just thoughts mate.


Cheers mate, spoke to a few lads and its been a mix of over worked and probably gripping the bar a bit tight, i am curling quite heavy (individual of course) and have pushed the weight up to 40kg + the bar


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*15/08/22*

Squat:

60kg x 5
100kg x 5
110kg x 1
130kg x 1

Hack Squat (Smith Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 6
40kg x 6
60kg x 6

Leg Press:

100kg x 5
200kg x 5
250kg x 5

Leg Extensions:

59kg x 8
73kg x 8
100kg x 8

Leg Curl:

4.5kg x 10
11kg x 10

Hit 2 sessions today, do not regret it at all was on my best game for legs. Rest with some boxing tomorrow.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> *15/08/22*
> 
> Neutral Grip Pulldown:
> 
> ...


It's something I've always got from curls. Try not to grip the bar hard as it transfers alot of pressure to the bone and slowly loosen your grip when you're done and give it adequate rest when sore. P.s. massive difference in your pics


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> It's something I've always got from curls. Try not to grip the bar hard as it transfers alot of pressure to the bone and slowly loosen your grip when you're done and give it adequate rest when sore. P.s. massive difference in your pics


Appreciate it


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I’ve had that forearm pain before. I avoid heavy straight bar curls now. Prefer EZ bar.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*17/08/22*

Bench:

100kg x 7
110kg x 2
100kg x 5

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

30kg x 5
34kg x 5

Rear Delt Fly:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10


Pec Fly:

73kg x 15
79kg x 15
86kg x 10


Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 10
3.4kg x 10

-ABS

Leg Raises:

x 10
x 10

Not my day today, staying braced in the bench position felt weird and just weak. Also attempted 40kg’s for shoulder press but clearly asked a fkn moron to spot which ended in 0 reps and a dumbell to the eye because “let go” clearly isnt in his vocabulary.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *17/08/22*
> 
> Not my day today, staying braced in the bench position felt weird and just weak. Also attempted 40kg’s for shoulder press but clearly asked a fkn moron to spot which ended in 0 reps and a dumbell to the eye because “let go” clearly isnt in his vocabulary.


Was the spotter one of those skinny bodybuilders that purposely evade your photo shoots now???.... 😋😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Was the spotter one of those skinny bodybuilders that purposely evade your photo shoots now???.... 😋😉


He actually looked like he worked out every now and again only reason i asked no one i knew was near


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bodyweight only at 75.6 today down from 78 which was just over a week ago. , bit disappointing but have a feeling prednisolone would have had an impact on my weight gain and i am now off it. 

Cycle also ending today getting ready for a holiday, will be back on top of my game when i am back.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*18/08/22*

Barbell Row:

130kg x 5
120kg x 5
100kg x 10
70kg x 12

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown:

93kg x 6
100kg x 5
93kg x 6

Cable Row:

-SINGLE ARM

21kg x 12
35kg x 10

Ez Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
30kg x 6
42.5kg x 5

Hammer Curl:

22kg x 10
24kg x 6

Pull-Ups

x 12
x 12
x 6

-ABS

Hanging Leg Raises:

x 10
x 10
x 10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going on holiday? Maybe you could checkout the jetliner's wingspan using your back as a gauge....👍💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Slight bleeding and cramping has made a return, hopefully not going for round 3 with colitis already, trying my best to get some bloods done so i can see what is going on ASAP.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've read about symptoms returning (sometimes worse than they were to begin with) when stopping Prednisolone.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> I've read about symptoms returning (sometimes worse than they were to begin with) when stopping Prednisolone.


Precisely what happened last time when i was dropping doses, i’ve been steady for a week or so off pred , just hoping its the dodgy pizza i ate 🤷‍♂️ A 3rd course of steroids is far from ideal right now


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Precisely what happened last time when i was dropping doses, i’ve been steady for a week or so off pred , just hoping its the dodgy pizza i ate 🤷‍♂️ A 3rd course of steroids is far from ideal right now


Hopefully it's just the pizza. I read your body can kind of come resistant to corticosteroids if you have multiple course over a short period. That'd leave you in a sticky spot because then you don't have that card to pull out of your sleeve if you do get a flare up. Fingers crossed you don't need 'em again.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DLTBB is correct, symptoms can return once you stop the steroids. With a skin condition and asthma you take them until it has cleared and usually everything is OK again, sometimes for a very long time. With colitis, it should the same, but as with all conditions you do your best to avoid what inflames it and hopefully the condition remains controlled. Example, I stopped drinking lager and my skin is a lot better. (Have a food and drink allergy test Alex.) Alex, not getting at you, you are young, you want to enjoy yourself and it's not pleasant you having the condition, but you need to produce a list of what you can consume without inflaming your colitis and a pizza will probably be a no-go....

Can't comment on DLTBB's second comment, I have had a few courses of Prednisolone and it has worked perfectly for me.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*19/08/22*

Squat:

60kg x 5
100kg x 3
110kg x 1
135kg x 1

Leg Press:

50kg x 5
150kg x 5
250kg x 5

Leg Extension:

73kg x 5
100kg x 5
113kg x 6

Dropset:

73kg x 12
59kg x 7

Leg Curl: 
4.5kg x 12
11kg x 10
11kg x 10

-ABS

Hanging Leg Raises:

x 10
x 10

V-Sit:

x 10
x 10

Trained with some mates today so quite a bit of sitting around between sets, hit a 135 single i was happy with but leaned forward a bit much.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> DLTBB is correct, symptoms can return once you stop the steroids. With a skin condition and asthma you take them until it has cleared and usually everything is OK again, sometimes for a very long time. With colitis, it should the same, but as with all conditions you do your best to avoid what inflames it and hopefully the condition remains controlled. Example, I stopped drinking lager and my skin is a lot better. (Have a food and drink allergy test Alex.) Alex, not getting at you, you are young, you want to enjoy yourself and it's not pleasant you having the condition, but you need to produce a list of what you can consume without inflaming your colitis and a pizza will probably be a no-go....
> 
> Can't comment on DLTBB's second comment, I have had a few courses of Prednisolone and it has worked perfectly for me.


Honestly mate i understand the thinking but i haven’t had a single food which really throws me off, we all know the occasional takeaway can be dodgy so im thinking it was that my dad had some problems too from the pizza. 

If i continue seeing a pattern from a certain food i have no problem dropping it for sure. The bleeding is nothing much right now so hoping i’ll bounce back naturally just need to be more careful.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I was not getting at you mate, it's a p*ss off you have the condition, especially at your age, when you want to drink and eat what you like with friends and have a good time. I know you are being careful and you have to experiment to find out what agrees with you. Probably my previous post was a bit OTT but just trying to help a young mate because I feel for you having the condition in the first place.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I was not getting at you mate, it's a p*ss off you have the condition, especially at your age, when you want to drink and eat what you like with friends and have a good time. I know you are being careful and you have to experiment to find out what agrees with you. Probably my previous post was a bit OTT but just trying to help a young mate because I feel for you having the condition in the first place.


I get that mate didnt get the feeling you were, i appreciate the thought, managed to speak to a gastro and getting bloods next week to see if its actually a flair.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Agree with @Brian Multigym mate. Start making a list of any foods that flair anything up and fk them off. It's a shame you have to do this but with your condition it's a must. Since you ate pizza though I'm hoping you had pineapples on it and plenty garlic sauce


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Agree with @Brian Multigym mate. Start making a list of any foods that flair anything up and fk them off. It's a shame you have to do this but with your condition it's a must. Since you ate pizza though I'm hoping you had pineapples on it and plenty garlic sauce


Fck Paul pineapple on pizza? All jokes aside i have tried to make a list since the first flair but nothing has made a noticeable impact except high doses of caffeine which ive laid off


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Lots to improve on but definitely making progress. Going to need to learn how to properly pose eventually.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*20/08/22*

Incline Bench:

50kg x 8
70kg x 8
50kg x 12

Dumbell Shoulder Press: 

30kg x 5
34kg x 5
22kg x 12

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 8
80kg x 8
100kg x 6

Lateral DB Raise:

12kg x 10
12kg x 10


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking very muscular and strong mate...💪 Including that forearm......

You'll pick the posing moves up quick and after that it is practice and performing/progressing the moves to make sure you are showing your best.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice one dude. 

For starters you need better lighting. Then start with the basics like front double biceps, flexing the quads, back double biceps sweeping the left leg back flexing the hamstrings and glutes, side chest with hanging hamstring, side tricep with legs doing same thing.

Classic BB poses, plenty YouTube tutorials on how to do them.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> Nice one dude.
> 
> For starters you need better lighting. Then start with the basics like front double biceps, flexing the quads, back double biceps sweeping the left leg back flexing the hamstrings and glutes, side chest with hanging hamstring, side tricep with legs doing same thing.
> 
> Classic BB poses, plenty YouTube tutorials on how to do them.


Cheers mate i havent been too focused on them at the moment but will eventually get into it, afterall i do want to hopefully end up competing, need to build up the legs some more until then


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers mate i havent been too focused on them at the moment but will eventually get into it, afterall i do want to hopefully end up competing, need to build up the legs some more until then


It's crazy how much of a difference good posing makes. 

Find a a good lighting spot and take your pics in the same place with the same poses, much easier to eyeball progress. Even if you aren't happy with your legs now, you'll be grateful you did pics, later on when they've come up and you can compare.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You'll never be out of mirrors mate... You'll end up looking in mirrors flexing after every set... 💪😋😂

And those skinny bodybuilders that evade your photo shoots will be looking and rolling their eyes....😂😋😉


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Just a "like"... Thought I would have got a backlash....😋😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*21/08/22*

Pullups:

x 12
x 12

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown:

93kg x 6
102kg x 5
86kg x 6

V-Grip Pulldown: 

45kg x 12
52kg x 12

Dumbbell Row:

-LIGHT

24kg x 10
24kg x 10

Colitis symptoms worsening once again, stressed out of my mind today because of it and had 0 appetite and an average session, just really wanting a proper break from being on pills or crapping out blood.

Will figure out what is happening by the end of the week, bloods and a phone call with a gastro on friday, hopefully getting it under control before it gets bad. All sucks for progress though hoping i can keep my head high and push through for the third time.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Stay calm mate, I know it's upsetting and a p*ss off but unfortunately getting annoyed and stressing won't help. See if you can bring your phone call forward with the doctor, mention your holiday. Average session? What 102kg Lat Pull Down..😵 You have done your best, you went training and that's it. Think positive!

Like you have said, keep your head up and move forward, do what you can, that is still progress! Chill out and your appetite may come back. You are doing well mate!

Wish I hadn't joked about the mirrors now mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Stay calm mate, I know it's upsetting and a p*ss off but unfortunately getting annoyed and stressing won't help. See if you can bring your phone call forward with the doctor, mention your holiday. Average session? What 102kg Lat Pull Down..😵 You have done your best, you went training and that's it. Think positive!
> 
> Like you have said, keep your head up and move forward, do what you can, that is still progress! Chill out and your appetite may come back. You are doing well mate!
> 
> Wish I hadn't joked about the mirrors now mate.


Cheers mate, holiday wise i dont think its on the books for me anymore, meant to leave the day i have the phonecall so getting treatment and actually feeling well enough to travel wont be possible. Atleast i’m hoping ive caught it early enough to get it in check quick.

Sometimes i feel like im pulling the weight pointlessly, dont know how to describe it.

And the comment was right mate never be out of the mirrors haha, i try my best to get some poses in and improve every session.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Obviously it would be better to get sorted with your condition, but see if you can see a doctor earlier. Shame to miss your break that would do you good! You will have caught it early enough, you can make sure by calling your doctor tomorrow!

You are not pulling the weight pointlessly, that's a negative thought mate, if you keep pushing forward with your training even if you can't do to much - it is progress! That condition will not get the better of you because I know your bodybuilding goal means a lot to you.

If you are never out of mirrors, you'll only be joining the majority anyway mate... 😋😉


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How's things today mate? Hope you feel better.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> How's things today mate? Hope you feel better.


Still very mild symptoms thankfully managing to have a rather normal day for the most part, going to hear back tomorrow about what i’m going to do wether it will be prednisolone again or something else


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good news mate...👌 Looks like you are getting it sorted quickly, which you need after what you went though at the outset..... You may get your break away after all mate.. 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*22/08/22*

Squat:

60kg x 5
100kg x 3
120kg x 1
140kg x 1

Hack Squat (Smith Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 6
40kg x 6
60kg x 6

Leg Extensions:

73kg x 8
113kg x 8
100kg x 6

RDL:

40kg x 10
80kg x 6
100kg x 6


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking at that session, you are certainly not letting that pesky colitis hold you back mate.... 👍 Well done!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking at that session, you are certainly not letting that pesky colitis hold you back mate.... 👍 Well done!


Cheers! 140kg is a new all time best, its time to calm down with the high weights for singles though was just really testing myself at end of cycle.

Going to take it a little easy while i get the colitis back in check which should hopefully be by the end of the week and then keep it moving forward. Cant let it bring me down too much afterall i have goals to reach.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers! 140kg is a new all time best, its time to calm down with the high weights for singles though was just really testing myself at end of cycle.
> 
> Going to take it a little easy while i get the colitis back in check which should hopefully be by the end of the week and then keep it moving forward. Cant let it bring me down too much afterall i have goals to reach.


Correct...!!!!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Treatment plan is looking like a short blast of prednisolone followed by budenoside enemas if still not under control. Still waiting for bloods though as the nhs are quite unreliable with getting forms out.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Treatment plan is looking like a short blast of prednisolone followed by budenoside enemas if still not under control. Still waiting for bloods though as the nhs are quite unreliable with getting forms out.


You need to speak to them about prednisolone rectal solution. Way more effective than the tablets and the budenoside!!!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

MM84! said:


> You need to speak to them about prednisolone enema. Way more effective than the tablets and the budenoside!!!


Is the pred enema used even for mild flairs? Nothing too bad at the moment hence why i think they want to try budenoside but dont know too much about it.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Is the pred enema used even for mild flairs? Nothing too bad at the moment hence why i think they want to try budenoside but dont know too much about it.


It can be yes. It’s dosed at 20mg instead of the usual 40mg for tablets. Also straight into the system due to administration via 💩.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*23/08/22*

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
80kg x 10
100kg x 10
120kg x 4

DB Shoulder Press:

30kg x 5
36kg (fail?)

Lateral DB Raise:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Pec-Fly:

59kg x 15
73kg x 15

-ABS

Hanging Leg Raises:

x 10
x 10

V-Sit:

x 10
x 10

Been loving the incline press machine lately, good burn on the upper chest, feel like it wears out my shoulders more though as i wasnt even able to get 36’s up for my DB press.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Couldn't help noticing the the guy behind you looks like he's on his phone while hogging equipment....😏 If I trained there and wanted to use that equipment he'd be getting shifted.....


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Couldn't help noticing the the guy behind you looks like he's on his phone while hogging equipment....😏 If I trained there and wanted to use that equipment he'd be getting shifted.....


Welcome to the world of puregym to be honest


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Should have remembered it was a Pure Gym, that fully explains it mate.... 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Should have remembered it was a Pure Gym, that fully explains it mate.... 👍


Hoping to move to an independent gym soon, seems pretty good on the instagram but we will see eventually.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Couldn't help noticing the the guy behind you looks like he's on his phone while hogging equipment....😏 If I trained there and wanted to use that equipment he'd be getting shifted.....


I noticed something different. Imperitive Intel is directly behind him trying to curl some little weights


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Welcome to the world of puregym to be honest


Lighting in there is ****ing terrible mate. Obviously they're cutting back on electricity


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Currently dealing with the colitis flair and a fairly bad cold, not feeling even 50% at the moment so taking a few days off to rest so i can get back in strong, needed a little break anyways. Will check bodyweight on Monday, last reading was 76.6kg. Currently on a 150mg cruise using Advar for the first time.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Currently dealing with the colitis flair and a fairly bad cold, not feeling even 50% at the moment so taking a few days off to rest so i can get back in strong, needed a little break anyways. Will check bodyweight on Monday, last reading was 76.6kg. Currently on a 150mg cruise using Advar for the first time.


Some rest won't harm mate after the weight you have been training with... 💪 Like you say, you'll then be ready for a heavy session when feeling better. 👍


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Are you giving the holiday a miss?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Are you giving the holiday a miss?


Unfortunately so mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Unfortunately so mate


That’s shit. I reckon a bit of sun would’ve done you some good. I’m due to go away in 8 days, hoping symptoms aren’t too bad while I’m gone.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How you feeling today mate? Hope better!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> How you feeling today mate? Hope better!


Still leaking out blood occasionally but heard back from my bloods actually 4 hours after i had them done, Finally in range for hemaglobin but iron a little low, hopefully this last course of steroids will get me sorted as using enemas in a week or so.

Going to hit a pull session later and get back into it tonight, cant let it slow me down i am still functioning


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*26/08/22*

Neutral Grip Pulldown:

86kg x 6
79kg x 6
66kg x 8

Pullups:

x 6
x 6

Cable Row:

(SINGLE ARM)

19kg x 12
19kg x 10
21kg x 8
26kg x 6

Dumbell Row:

40kg x 6
50kg x 6

Ez-Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
35kg x 6
35kg x 6

Hammer Curl:

18kg x 10
22kg x 10

Dropset:

22kg x 10
14kg x 7

-ABS

Hanging Leg Raise:

x 10
x 10
x 10

Fatigued very quick today , still a bit ill but got the session in.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Photo uploading darker than it is on my phone but oh well.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Your last photo mate - get in better light and don't lean back as much. Stand straight, do what you are doing, but force your shoulders back a bit and arms down (not moving arms down) to flex your shoulders, lats and back muscles. Should see a muscle "tree" on your back too! 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Your last photo mate - get in better light and don't lean back as much. Stand straight, do what you are doing, but force your shoulders back a bit and arms down (not moving arms down) to flex your shoulders, lats and back muscles. Should see a muscle "tree" on your back too! 💪


Had mixed advice on the leaning back not too sure? Ive heard it shows the shoulders better leaned back as obviously you can see the front delt more.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*27/08/22*

Bench:

100kg x 7
100kg x 6

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

50kg x 12
80kg x 8
100/120kg FAIL

Lateral DB Raise:

16kg x 10
16kg x 10

Rear Delt Fly:

16kg x 10
16kg x 10

Ez-Bar Skull Crusher:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

Failed a lot of sets today was not up to scratch, could have been many things today probably shouldve taken it easy with lower weights but learning curve i guess.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Had mixed advice on the leaning back not too sure? Ive heard it shows the shoulders better leaned back as obviously you can see the front delt more.


Leaning back to give the illusion the back's bigger but not so drastically. 

You need to get someone you live with to take the pics. My wife does mine for me, I've got at least one set a month since early 2020. I was off training between 2014 and 2020 pretty much, with a few attempted restarts in between, but pretty much started from scratch. 

And don't let the bad days get you down, keep going. 💪🏻


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> Leaning back to give the illusion the back's bigger but not so drastically.
> 
> You need to get someone you live with to take the pics. My wife does mine for me, I've got at least one set a month since early 2020. I was off training between 2014 and 2020 pretty much, with a few attempted restarts in between, but pretty much started from scratch.
> 
> And don't let the bad days get you down, keep going. 💪🏻


Appreciate it mate, in all honesty i had some boxing training and a very bad diet today, failed like 4-5 working sets which shouldve gone up but not that big of a deal will make sure my next session is good. 

Posing wise is just me fcking about at the moment im not too serious about it yet.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Had mixed advice on the leaning back not too sure? Ive heard it shows the shoulders better leaned back as obviously you can see the front delt more.


Possibly when on stage and judges are sat lower, but being frank, I haven't seen as big a lean before from memory and I have been to a few competitions supporting gym members mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate considering your flare up too, you are shifting heavy weight and as such you will have days when you are not as strong. Just go a bit easier on that day to save an injury. You'll be back soon enough! Point taken on your posing, I realise you are not fully into it yet, just thought I'd let you know what I know with my post above.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Doing well mate considering your flare up too, you are shifting heavy weight and as such you will have days when you are not as strong. Just go a bit easier on that day to save an injury. You'll be back soon enough! Point taken on your posing, I realise you are not fully into it yet, just thought I'd let you know what I know with my post above.


I appreciate it mate, and yeah i will get it down at some point, i do have pictures with less lean etc.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You have and I have seen those pics, not knocking you mate, just a comment from me really. I'm not saying don't lean back as I know some bodybuilders do, especially on stage. 👍


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> I appreciate it mate, and yeah i will get it down at some point, i do have pictures with less lean etc.


Posing technique is almost as important as the physique itself. It's how you show off your strengths and hide your weaknesses.

Stage etiquette as well. Whenever I see a chump on stage chewing gum I lose my shit.

Oh and some posing advice from the man himself! Best physique in the world currently 👌🏻


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Don't forget your posing briefs mate, if you are going to progress some poses for your Journal.... 😉 (Teach you to put up a laughing emoji when PaulNE commented on mine...😋)


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*28/08/22*

Deadlift: 

70kg x 5
120kg x 5
150kg x 3
180kg x 1
150kg x 3

Leg Press:

50kg x 8
150kg x 8
150kg x 8
50kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)

Leg Extensions:

73kg x 8
73kg x 8
79kg x 8

Dropset:

79kg x 8
52kg x 5

Leg Curl:

4.5kg x 10
11kg x 10

Got some left knee pain out of nowhere, not sure why but not too concerned pretty sure it wont be a problem, deadlifts moved very smooth today considering i rarely have been doing them more focused on squats as of late.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

That's the great thing about the deadlift. You don't need to train it for it to keep going up. I do it once a month as a test of my strength and without fail it has went up pretty much every time. I find it too taxing to have it in my routine properly


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> That's the great thing about the deadlift. You don't need to train it for it to keep going up. I do it once a month as a test of my strength and without fail it has went up pretty much every time. I find it too taxing to have it in my routine properly


I agree, even though i dont do it as often as i used to i still find it fun to pull up a good weight every now and again.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*29/08/22*

Barbell Row:

110kg x 5
130kg x 5
110kg x 8

Wide Grip Pulldown + DB Row (SS)

-86kg x 6
30kg x 8

-93kg x 6
30kg x 8

-94kg x 6
30kg x 12

Cable Row: 

36kg x 10
41kg x 10

Ez-Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
30kg x 10
40kg x 5
20kg x 12

Hammer Curl:

20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 6

Chin-Ups:

x 6
x 10 (failure)

-ABS

Hanging Leg Raises

3 x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Shifting some weight now mate on your exercises... 👍💪

Glad the gauntlet is put away for the time being... 😓😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Shifting some weight now mate on your exercises... 👍💪
> 
> Glad the gauntlet is put away for the time being... 😓😉


Haha cheers mate, like most the gym is my way of de-stressing so always putting 100% in and trying to come out feeling accomplished.

Trying to work my hardest towards my goals even though i’ve had setbacks dont think many can say im not trying to keep it moving forward.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Agree with the last sentence mate, you have powered through setbacks, increased the exercise weight used and put on size.... 👍💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*30/08/22*

Incline Press (Machine) 

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
80kg x 10
100kg x 10
120kg x 6

DB Shoulder Press:

30kg x 6
34kg x 6

Lateral DB Raise:

16kg x 10
18kg x 10

Pec Fly (Machine)

73kg x 12
79kg x 12
93kg x 12
100kg x 8

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 8
5.7kg x 8

-ABS

Hanging Leg Raise

x 12
x 12

Made up for the last push session just as i predicted. Put reps on the incline press and quite a big weight jump on pec fly.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Pec flies are 👌 Excellent mate!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*31/08/22*

Squats:

70kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 3
100kg x 5

Hack Squat (Smith Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 6
60kg x 3

Leg Extensions:

39kg x 12 (Single Leg)
86kg x 8
100kg x 5
39kg x (Single Leg)

RDL:

70kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5

Glute Bridge:

60kg x 12
60kg x 12
60kg x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*01/09/22*

Slight Incline DB Press:

30kg x 6
44kg x 6
40kg x 6

OHP:

40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 5

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

50kg x 12
50kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)
50kg x 12

Shoulder Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
20kg x 8

Lateral DB Raise: 

14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Tricep Pushdown:

-SINGLE ARM

5.7kg x 10
7.9kg x 10
7.9kg x 10

-ABS

Hanging Leg Raise

3 x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Your latest pic.... I swore to myself, literally.... Looking huge 💪💯

No wonder you can lift those large numbers..... Done well mate, especially with your setbacks! 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Your latest pic.... I swore to myself, literally.... Looking huge 💪💯
> 
> No wonder you can lift those large numbers..... Done well mate, especially with your setbacks! 👍


Appreciate it! Keeping things moving forward as always, gymaddicts new thread had me thinking how much progress i couldve made if i actually knew what i was doing when i started haha but nothing i can do about that one.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> gymaddicts new thread had me thinking how much progress i couldve made if i actually knew what i was doing when i started haha but nothing i can do about that one.


Same for all of us mate! We just press on regardless!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*02/09/22*

Barbell Row:

100kg x 6
120kg x 6
130kg x 5

Pullups: 

x 6
x 6

Neutral Grip Pulldown + DB Row (SS)

-73kg x 6
30kg x 8

-79kg x 6
30kg x 8

-79kg x 6
30kg x 8

V-Grip Pulldown:

35kg x 12
44kg x 12
44kg x 12

Ez-Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
30kg x 8
40kg x 6 (CHEAT)
20kg x 10

Hammer Curl:

18kg x 10
18kg x 10
18kg x 10

-ABS

Hanging Leg Raises:

3 x 12


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking bigger overall mate. 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*03/09/22*

Squat:

60kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 1
140kg fail
100kg x 5

Leg Extension:

39kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)
73kg x 8
73kg x 8
32kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)

Leg Press (Machine)

-SINGLE LEG

39kg x 8
39kg x 8
45kg x 8

Can only call this session a flop, failed my squat badly (first actual squat fail in a very long while). Very close to just snapping something as i set the rack very low and just folded but just a little reminder not to play around with weights.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well not 300lbs mate, you are right! 😵


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sat at 74.6kg this morning, Not too worried decent considering my colitis has been bothering me a bit, sorting out a new treatment option this week seeing if it helps me out for good. Will hit a nice Push session today as i had a nice rest yesterday which was needed.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Stop bothering, chuck those scales away, your camera and mirrors do not lie mate. You lost a Kg, so you have wasted away to a mountain I gather... 💪


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> *02/09/22*
> 
> Barbell Row:
> 
> ...


Looking good dude but as before your posing needs work 😝


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*05/09/22*

Bench:

110kg x 3
100kg x 5
100kg x 4

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 12 
80kg x 8
80kg x 3 (failure)

OHP:

40kg x 8
40kg x 5

Lateral DB Raise:

16kg x 10
16kg x 10
16kg x 10

DB Rear Delt Fly: 

16kg x 10
16kg x 10

Tricep Pulldown (Single Arm)

7.9kg x 12
7.9kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Cable Fly (SINGLE ARM LIGHT)

14kg x 12
23kg x 12
32kg x 6


-ABS

Hanging Leg Raises:

3 x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*06/09/22*

-LIGHT

Wide Grip Pulldown: 

66kg x 8
73kg x 8
73kg x 8

V Grip Pulldown:

45kg x 10
45kg x 10
45kg x 10

Ez-Bar Curl: 

20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

No comment after, are you OK mate? Hope that condition hasn't come to the fore...😐


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> No comment after, are you OK mate? Hope that condition hasn't come to the fore...😐


Just a slight hangover mate, lots to do today too haha , took it very easy but still got a workout in.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Going to need to take it real easy on legs, Currently training and after my fail last week i must have put a lot of pressure on my shin / lower leg. Got some pain only squatting 100kg now so will pay attention to it and give it a little break. Workout log posted later.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*07/09/22*

Squat:

60kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5

Leg Extension:

52kg x 8
52kg x 8
25kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)
32kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)

RDL:

70kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Going to need to take it real easy on legs, Currently training and after my fail last week i must have put a lot of pressure on my shin / lower leg. Got some pain only squatting 100kg now so will pay attention to it and give it a little break. Workout log posted later.


Yes, a rest will do wonders mate, you seem to be never out of that gym of late, but I know it's your split routine too. 100kg.... The gauntlet might be making a reappearance.... 😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Yes, a rest will do wonders mate, you seem to be never out of that gym of late, but I know it's your split routine too. 100kg.... The gauntlet might be making a reappearance.... 😉


Honestly i’ve been resting here and there dont really feel like thats the problem, I think the 140kg coming down with me and the rack being set too low caused me the trouble  Good luck if you’re wanting to bring that gauntlet back out i will be on top of my game for legs soon


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*08/09/22*

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

80kg x 8
100kg x 8
120kg x 4
40kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)

Cable Fly: 

23kg x 8
27kg x 8
27kg x 6
18kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)

Lateral DB Raise:

16kg x 10
16kg x 10
16kg x 10


Cable Lateral Raise:

7.9kg x 10
5.7kg x10

-ABS

Hanging Leg Raises

2 x 10


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Honestly i’ve been resting here and there dont really feel like thats the problem, I think the 140kg coming down with me and the rack being set too low caused me the trouble  Good luck if you’re wanting to bring that gauntlet back out i will be on top of my game for legs soon


I thought, let's get Alex going..... 😉😂 That's what it will be mate, set it higher, don't injure yourself. I'll never catch you up, so the gauntlet MAY not see the light of day again...😢😂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

No entry for the 9th September... 😱😋 Good to see you are resting up your tree trunks mate... 👍💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Colitis been fcking with me again, going into full relaxation mode just going to keep myself stress free, take some rest from gym and try keep a good diet. Still on a tiny bit of prednisolone, mezavant and just started budenoside rectal foam which im hopeful for.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Possibly with coming off the Prednisolone and just starting with the Budenoside. Taking positive steps though mate, relaxing, you needed to rest your muscles and keeping a good diet up to recover from your strenuous workouts! Perfect. With the Colitis, as a lass I knows says "it is what it is" and annoying the condition is, fighting it will only make it worse. You are doing the right thing mate, done very well at the gym and a few days off will NOT harm!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Possibly with coming off the Prednisolone and just starting with the Budenoside. Taking positive steps though mate, relaxing, you needed to rest your muscles and keeping a good diet up to recover from your strenuous workouts! Perfect. With the Colitis, as a lass I knows says "it is what it is" and annoying the condition is, fighting it will only make it worse. You are doing the right thing mate, done very well at the gym and a few days off will NOT harm!


Going for the “it is what it is” attempt now haha, Just hope i dont lose much blood and can keep myself going, diet wise just going to eat what i enjoy not worry about calories and everything. May lose some weight but oh well hopefully will be better soon.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good, there is something about that saying, makes you relax a bit and think realistically. I hope so too mate. You won't lose any weight, those muscles will be growing for two days at least the way you train. Don't worry about that.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*10/09/22*

Pullups:

x 6
x 6

Wide Grip Pulldown:

93kg x 6
100kg x 6
86kg x 8

Dumbbell Row:

50kg x 8
50kg x 6

Cable Row:

-SINGLE ARM

30kg x 6
26kg x 10

EZ Bar Curl:

-LIGHT (INJURY)

20kg x 10
20kg x 10

So about taking more rest… I promise it will be a thing sometime


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

The day of rest never lasted too long... There's me typing posts to make you feel better about resting up too.... 😂 That said, if you are up for the training, better to get it done than fretting about not going training and missing a session. With your routine, missing a day means moving the whole routine forward or skipping that session. So you did right training mate. No such worries with a full body routine, that is one of it's many advantages....😋😉👍💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Gone and self prescribed myself 60mg of prednisolone until i can talk to my doctor, most likely Wednesday. Flair up is really bad currently back at 10-15 bowel movements a day all mostly blood and genuinely cannot wait longer to sort any treatment out i am in a world of pain. Hopefully my gastro considers biologics or another form of treatment as the foams clearly arent viable right now.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hard luck mate. That's a high enough dose, highest with me was 50g (10 × 5mg tablets), that should work. I can't understand why it is not under control, wish I knew more about the condition mate. I know I keep saying it, but keep calm. I don't know what NHS services you have down south (usually better than up north) but in Cumbria you can call NHS 111 (out of normal hours) after doing that, a Doctor will call you back, that Doctor may turn up at your house OR they can then ask you to turn up at the hospital as they have their own area off A&E. If that Doctor thinks you need urgent treatment you will bypass the A&E waiting room mate. They were my saviour with my weeping legs. Just trying to help mate since you can't see your GP until most likely Wednesday, but you call after hours, let them know how bad you are and tell them you can't get to see your GP soon enough.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Hard luck mate. That's a high enough dose, highest with me was 50g (10 × 5mg tablets), that should work. I can't understand why it is not under control, wish I knew more about the condition mate. I know I keep saying it, but keep calm. I don't know what NHS services you have down south (usually better than up north) but in Cumbria you can call NHS 111 (out of normal hours) after doing that, a Doctor will call you back, that Doctor may turn up at your house OR they can then ask you to turn up at the hospital as they have their own area off A&E. If that Doctor thinks you need urgent treatment you will bypass the A&E waiting room mate. They were my saviour with my weeping legs. Just trying to help mate since you can't see your GP until most likely Wednesday, but you call after hours and tell them you can't get to see your GP soon enough.


Yeah going to call in to the gastro office i know they usually have people to offer advice etc or try leave a message for my specialist. Only took 60mg as i genuinely need relief ASAP i already feel off after a day of basically pissing blood out my ass. Wont let myself end back up in that hospital bed just because i cant get a hold of anyone  It is what it is though!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

OK mate, but don't hold back, try 111 if you are not getting anywhere, the number is nationwide I think. But call after hours and let them know you are bad mate. You can't stay in that condition long. The 60mg will be right for your condition.

Yes, unfortunately "it is what it is" mate... 😐


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*11/09/22*

Deadlift: 

70kg x 5
140kg x 3
160kg x 1
180kg x 1

Leg Press (Resistance)

45kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)
100kg x 8
134kg x 8
147kg x 8

Leg Extensions:

39kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)
73kg x 5
100kg x 5
113kg x 5

Colitis aint stopping sh*t. Im still kicking.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Big numbers considering you are not to well mate. 💪💯

I thought you might be in A&E and there you are throwing heavy weight around... It is what it is.... 😉 And as usual, you are not letting that condition get the better of you....👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*12/09/22*

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

80kg x 10
100kg x 10
120kg x 4
60kg x 6 (SINGLE ARM)

Cable Fly:

23kg x 8
32kg x 6
23kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)

Lateral DB Raise:

16kg x 10
16kg x 10

Rear Delt Fly:

16kg x 10
16kg x 10

Tricep Pushdown (Single Arm)

7.9kg x 10
10.2kg x 10
12.5kg x 5

Close Grip Bench:

60kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 5


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking huge! I know you will have mentioned it somewhere in your Journal, but how tall are you mate?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking huge! I know you will have mentioned it somewhere in your Journal, but how tall are you mate?


5’10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*13/09/22*



Pullups:
x 6
x 6

Barbell Row:
100kg x 5
130kg x 5
100kg x 5

Machine Row:

(SINGLE ARM)

36kg x 8
66kg x 8
73kg x 8

Chest Supported DB Row:

26kg x 10
26kg x 10
26kg x 10

Lat Pulldown (Mag Grip)

52kg x 12
73kg x 8

EZ Bar Curl:

(LIGHT - INJURY)

20kg x 10
30kg x 10

Hammer Curl

(LIGHT - INJURY)

16kg x 10
24kg x 10
16kg x 10

Really wasnt feeling a workout today but glad i did. Lad at the gym had a mag grip which i tried for the first time and it felt amazing. Groups of kids everywhere taking up equipment though.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Groups of kids everywhere taking up equipment though.


Pure Gym - it is what it is mate......😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Looking like a short little break off training. Into the hospital tomorrow to get some urgent bloods done and see if i can get squeezed in for a flexible sigmoidoscopy as they need an idea of what is going on with my flair as it has gotten worse. Joy


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

The break will do you good mate. Good that Doctors are going to try and sort it, you need it under control. I don't know anyone with the condition where it isn't under control. Urgent bloods done and you have been powering though gym sessions, one yesterday.... No one can say the condition holds you up mate.... 👍💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> The break will do you good mate. Good that Doctors are going to try and sort it, you need it under control. I don't know anyone with the condition where it isn't under control. Urgent bloods done and you have been powering though gym sessions, one yesterday.... No one can say the condition holds you up mate.... 👍💯


My gastro seems very knowledgeable and experienced but i am just wondering why he is only trying prednisolone to be honest. Going to talk about biologics and other forms of treatment tomorrow and see. Hopefully all goes well


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Prednisolone is the one used for quite a lot of conditions mate, it is prescribed a lot. It's a go to... Do right, have a chat with him and see if there are other options, in your rights to. Hope it goes well for you tomorrow mate!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Waking up to some decent news this morning, waiting for bloods and flexible sigmoidoscopy which MAY be done today. Great news is that they’re finally trying to screen me for biologic treatment which is done with SubQ. Something to try other than steroids which clearly havent been helping.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

That's good news mate, hope it works out and saves you from Prednisolone all the time. 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Been prescribed something called Azathiorpine. Nice chat about the long term effects of cancer, apparently takes 2-3 months to properly kick in so tapering down my prednisolone very slowly now and got the plan for the next few months it seems hopefully it goes well.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Been prescribed something called Azathiorpine. Nice chat about the long term effects of cancer, apparently takes 2-3 months to properly kick in so tapering down my prednisolone very slowly now and got the plan for the next few months it seems hopefully it goes well.


I've read about this one. Some doctors prescribe it between a 5-ASA and biologics as if you develop an immunity to biologics you have nowhere else to go so this kind of gives you another option beforehand. I recall some people saying their skin got sensitive to the sun while using it and one dude ended up with pancreatitis after using it successfully for 10+ years.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> I've read about this one. Some doctors prescribe it between a 5-ASA and biologics as if you develop an immunity to biologics you have nowhere else to go so this kind of gives you another option beforehand. I recall some people saying their skin got sensitive to the sun while using it and one dude ended up with pancreatitis after using it successfully for 10+ years.


Yeah heard of the sensitivity to the sun which kind of sucks. Hopefully i’ll be able to get off it before the 10 year mark. Lymphoma or pancreatitis doesnt sound like something i want in my early 30’s.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Yeah heard of the sensitivity to the sun which kind of sucks. Hopefully i’ll be able to get off it before the 10 year mark. Lymphoma or pancreatitis doesnt sound like something i want in my early 30’s.


It sounded as if the likelihood was pretty low. And based on your recent posts it sounds like the UC is leaving you out of action and unable to live your life, so it's a calculated move. Good luck with it man.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> It sounded as if the likelihood was pretty low. And based on your recent posts it sounds like the UC is leaving you out of action and unable to live your life, so it's a calculated move. Good luck with it man.


The only real move right now, Not too upset about it as long as it helps, going to play my cards very carefully and focus on health hopefully get to a nice long remission. Have to play with the hand i was dealt unfortunately.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> The only real move right now, Not too upset about it as long as it helps, going to play my cards very carefully and focus on health hopefully get to a nice long remission. Have to play with the hand i was dealt unfortunately.


Indeed you do. Probably lots of things you can do day to day which will stack up and help, cleaner diet, sleep quality, not overcommitting yourself, minimal stress and so on. I feel like my holiday helped a lot because I spent a week eating fresh food, keeping myself hydrated, sleeping well and not stressing too much. Just take care of yourself and give the new medication a fair shot and I can see things improving for you.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Been prescribed something called Azathiorpine. Nice chat about the long term effects of cancer, apparently takes 2-3 months to properly kick in so tapering down my prednisolone very slowly now and got the plan for the next few months it seems hopefully it goes well.


It's an Immunosuppressant mate, they offered me one (Different name) with my skin condition but I never took them for various reasons. I decided to get my act together and I sorted the skin and chronic condition myself. Did a lot of things and still do them mate and I hardly need a mild steroid cream now for both.... I know you are looking after yourself but as DLTBB has said above this post, go overboard to do the right things mate.

With immunosuppressants you will have regular blood checks. The tablets or whatever are suppressing your immune system so you may have to be careful avoiding people with infections, especially chicken pox or shingles. They are safer than courses of steriods but do your best to alleviate the condition yourself mate if you can.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*15/09/22*



Bench:



100kg x 5

105kg x 3



Close Grip Bench:



-PAUSED



60kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5



Cable Fly:



23kg x 8

32kg x 8



Lateral DB Raise:



16kg x 10

16kg x 10



Rear Delt Fly:



16kg x 10

16kg x 10



Cable Lateral Raise:



5.7kg x 10

5.7kg x 10



Tricep Pushdown 



-SINGLE ARM



7.9kg x 8

12.5kg x 8



-ABS



Hanging Leg Raises:



x 10

x 10

Not much sleep last night as i had quite a bit of stress because of colitis and the hospital, Took a hit on the weights today but it happens. Also back from a tiny bit of rest which worked wonders for my forearm and rotator pain.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Not much sleep last night as i had quite a bit of stress because of colitis and the hospital, Took a hit on the weights today but it happens. Also back from a tiny bit of rest which worked wonders for my forearm and rotator pain.


As one of my latest posts states, take it easier if you have had a stressful day, looks like you have mate....👍

Biceps and shoulders are looking large!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Resting up mate?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Resting up mate?


The 60mg of prednisolone took a hit on my sleep quality haha, i was absolutely drained and slept all through the day yesterday, still feeling 50/50 but going to get a energy drink in with some pre and hit a pull session.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

😴☺💪👍 and the rest will have been worth it!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*17/09/22*



Pullups:



x 6

x 6



Wide Grip Lat Pulldown:



100kg x 6

86kg x 6

79kg x 6



V-Grip Pulldown:



52kg x 8

59kg x 8



Single Arm Row (Machine)



52kg x 10

52kg x 10



Barbell Shrug:



60kg x 10

60kg x 10



Barbell Row:



60kg x 10

60kg x 10





Ez-Bar Curl:



-WEIGHT ADDED



25kg x 10

35kg x 8



DB Hammer Curl:



20kg x 10

20kg x 10


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate, not 100% but you still get down the gym - dedication 💯


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How you feeling today mate? Hopefully better so you can forcibly removed those kids from *playing* about with your gym equipment.... 😋😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> How you feeling today mate? Hopefully better so you can forcibly removed those kids from *playing* about with your gym equipment.... 😋😉


Mate they had a football in the gym studio yesterday  Sleep still a bit sh*t but getting through with it. Legs today!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

When the kids aren't looking swop the football for a heavy medicine ball, that'll sort it mate...😋😂 Try going to bed early, make your room warm beforehand and when you shut the door that's it for thoughts, phone etc. Thinking of something peaceful can help.

You mean tree trunks day mate....💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> When the kids aren't looking swop the football for a heavy medicine ball, that'll sort it mate...😋😂 Try going to bed early, make your room warm beforehand and when you shut the door that's it for thoughts, phone etc. Thinking of something peaceful can help.
> 
> You mean tree trunks day mate....💪


Honestly its not getting to sleep thats the problem, its the waking up multiple times through the night that gets me.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Honestly its not getting to sleep thats the problem, its the waking up multiple times through the night that gets me.


That happens to me regularly now, if I've trained the day before I have a shake, and I can get off again quite quickly by thinking of something peaceful. If I wake up to much thoughts creep in and I then have to make an effort to blank my mind.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Don't know what else to suggest mate, you train hard and I'm surprised you wake so often.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*18/09/22*



Deadlift:



70kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg x 5

170kg x 1



Leg Press:



50kg x 8

150kg x 8

200kg x 8



Split Squat (Smith Machine)



-WEIGHT ADDED



20kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5





Leg Extension:



66kg x 8

73kg x 8

79kg x 8

Honestly not sure where i pulled 160kg x 5 from but it happened. Quite a good session today.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Appreciate it! Keeping things moving forward as always, gymaddicts new thread had me thinking how much progress i couldve made if i actually knew what i was doing when i started haha but nothing i can do about that one.


Was catching up on thread as haven't looked in , in a while. Don't doubt your self , most of us were in the same boat starting out . Your still young and putting in the work while most lads at your age on the piss every weekend . By what I have seen things have improved , your squat looks good, nice depth to it now . Keep all this up and think how you will look in another 5-10 years . Got to think of the long haul after all as it's not something that happens over night but takes years of consistency. You are one the right track 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Honestly not sure where i pulled 160kg x 5 from but it happened. Quite a good session today.


Well done!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Was catching up on thread as haven't looked in , in a while. Don't doubt your self , most of us were in the same boat starting out . Your still young and putting in the work while most lads at your age on the piss every weekend . By what I have seen things have improved , your squat looks good, nice depth to it now . Keep all this up and think how you will look in another 5-10 years . Got to think of the long haul after all as it's not something that happens over night but takes years of consistency. You are one the right track 👍


Appreciate it mate! All a process 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*19/09/22*



Incline Press (Machine)



80kg x 6

100kg x 6

125kg x 6

80kg x 6 (SINGLE ARM)



Pec Fly:



79kg x 10

100kg x 12 (Assisted Lockout last 2)



Close Grip Bench:



60kg x 6

70kg x 6

75kg x 6



Lateral DB Raise:



16kg x 10

16kg x 10



Cable Lateral Raise:



5.7kg x 10

5.7kg x 10



Tricep Pushdown



-SINGLE ARM



7.9kg x 8

12.9kg x 8

10.2kg x 8

Overall good session, added 2.5kg each side to the incline press, 5kg to close grip bench and pushed through a solid set of pec fly.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Pec flies = 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Surviving off Caffeine , pre and a dream at the moment. Weighed in at 74kg today before the gym.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*20/09/22*



Pullups:



x 10

x 10



Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown:



73kg x 8

79kg x 8

73kg x 8



Dumbell Row:



50kg x 6

50kg x 6

40kg x 8



DB Rear Delt Fly:



14kg x 10

14kg x 10



Rack Pulls:



-BELOW KNEE



70kg x 8

120kg x 5

170kg x 3

200kg x 1





Ez Bar Curl:



-WEIGHT ADDED



25kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 5



Hammer Curl:



18kg x 10

18kg x 10



Rope Hammer Curl:



23kg x 10

27kg x 10





-ABS



Hanging Leg Raises



x 10

x 10


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Coming along great mate, arms, shoulders and back! 👍

Legs, even though in trackies, are looking BIG too! 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Surviving off Caffeine , pre and a dream at the moment. Weighed in at 74kg today before the gym.


Look more than 74kg though mate! Maybe the scales are inaccurate...


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*21/09/22*



Deadlift:



70kg x 5

120kg x 5

150kg x 1

170kg x 3



Leg Press:



100kg x 6

200kg x 6

250kg x 6



Leg Extensions:



39kg x 6 (SINGLE LEG)

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

113kg x 5 



RDL:



100kg x 6

120kg x 6

100kg x 6


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Leg Press = 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Picture from 2 years ago now, I believe it was just before a lockdown when i started training regularly. Have come a long way and put on a few kilos but have way more work to do.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Great job mate massive difference. Work continues forever I'm afraid. Always looking for more in this game


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Great job mate massive difference. Work continues forever I'm afraid. Always looking for more in this game


Say a forum mate who is 17 stone and counting.... 😵😉


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Picture from 2 years ago now, I believe it was just before a lockdown when i started training regularly. Have come a long way and put on a few kilos but have way more work to do.


You are not so much a skinny grebe in that photo anyway mate...😋😂

BUT BIG difference currently! 💪


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Say a forum mate who is 17 stone and counting.... 😵😉


I was the definition of lanky when I was younger


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> I was the definition of lanky when I was younger


Got any before and after pictures posted anywhere mate?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Got any before and after pictures posted anywhere mate?


Going to be doing a log mate. Currently about 15 percent bodyfat. Going to cut to bodybuilding lean just as an experiment so I can say I've done it once in my life. Will document it all in there


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

_*22/09/22*_



Incline Press (Machine)



80kg x 8

105kg x 8

125kg x 6

120kg x 3



Close Grip Bench:



65kg x 6

70kg x 6

80kg x 6



Pec Fly:



100kg x 10

107kg x 8 (Lockout Assisted Last 2)



Lateral DB Raise:



16kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10



Tricep Pushdown 



-SINGLE ARM



10.2kg x 10

12.5kg x 6

10.2kg x 8

Killer session today, Upped weights + reps on most exercises. Didnt really get a good nights sleep but proud of the effort.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

23/09/22



Pullups:



x 10

x 10



Barbell Row:



100kg x 6

130kg x 6

110kg x 6



Wide Grip Pulldown:



100kg x 6

93kg x 6

79kg x 6



Cable Row:



-SINGLE ARM



21kg x 8

26kg x 8

30kg x 8



DB Rear Delt Fly:



14kg x 10

14kg x 10



Ez-Bar Curl



-WEIGHT ADDED



25kg x 10

35kg x 8



Hammer DB Curl:



22kg x 10

22kg x 10



Rope Hammer Curl:



19kg x 10

21kg x 10



-ABS



Hanging Leg Raises:



x 10

x 10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

@DLTBB Got some competition on your front lat spreads


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 219035
> 
> 
> @DLTBB Got some competition on your front lat spreads


Looking pretty hench there lad.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good mate! Getting nearer the time you will be putting on and pulling up your posing briefs... (Laughing at me..) 😋😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking good mate! Getting nearer the time you will be putting on and pulling up your posing briefs... (Laughing at me..) 😋😉


Soon mate! Got more work to put in but competing is at the front of my mind


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Why do you lean back Alex


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Why do you lean back Alex


Mate i couldnt give you an answer, I haven’t looked into proper posing etc whatsoever just going with whatever i pull off


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Mate i couldnt give you an answer, I haven’t looked into proper posing etc whatsoever just going with whatever i pull off


Easy to get into bad habits i guess . Maybe have a look at a few posing tutorials on YouTube .many good athletes on their with tips and tricks on posing .


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*24/09/22*



Squat:



60kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3



RDL:



60kg x 6

100kg x 6



Leg Press:



100kg x 8

100kg x 8



Leg Extension:



39kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)

66kg x 8

Definitely something wrong with my lower back today, dropped weights and volume off for a very light session and promised myself some rest.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> *24/09/22*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barbell squats fukk my lower back up proper these days. 

Doing 200kg (and climbing, for 7) v hack squats to make up for lack of barbell squats now. Then half that for hypertrophy training weeks.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Easy to get into bad habits i guess . Maybe have a look at a few posing tutorials on YouTube .many good athletes on their with tips and tricks on posing .


👆🏻


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *24/09/22*
> 
> Definitely something wrong with my lower back today, dropped weights and volume off for a very light session and promised myself some rest.


Well done, you did right to lower the weight and resting up mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*25/09/22*



Bench:



100kg x 5

100kg x 3



Close Grip Bench:



70kg x 6

75kg x 6



Incline Press (Machine)



80kg x 8

80kg x 5

40kg x 10



Lateral DB Raise:



16kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10



Cable Lateral Raise:



5.7kg x 10

5.7kg x 10



Tricep Pushdown:



10.2kg x 10

12.5kg x 8


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thinking im going to drop bench out of the programme. Last few times i have done it just felt crap, Gotten better workouts doing different exercises recently. Will stick with close grip benches though.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Thinking im going to drop bench out of the programme. Last few times i have done it just felt crap, Gotten better workouts doing different exercises recently. Will stick with close grip benches though.


There are other exercises you can do mate and probably doing. Have you tried a press machine/equipment? Noted you are using an inclined machine.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> There are other exercises you can do mate and probably doing. Have you tried a press machine/equipment? Noted you are using an inclined machine.


Using a incline press machine regularly now which im liking. Like to finish with a pec fly too every now and again on the machine if not cable.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Using a incline press machine regularly now which im liking. Like to finish with a pec fly too every now and again on the machine if not cable.


Stick with that then mate. I like the one in my gym but the backrest is only slightly inclined. Yes, the Pec Fly is a must! 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Thinking im going to drop bench out of the programme. Last few times i have done it just felt crap, Gotten better workouts doing different exercises recently. Will stick with close grip benches though.


You don't need to flat bench in my opinion . Incline and flys be enough . If anything concentrating on incline will make chest look bigger as most people lack in upper chest area anyway . I never did flat for years and got some good overall chest development over the years and a nice full upper chest . Only really do flat now for the heck of it as I enjoy it but still include more upper than anything else in my chest routine . There is no set rules just do what works for you mate 👍

I did also find I had no noticeable decrease in flat bench when I went back to flat . If anything I was stronger


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Using a incline press machine regularly now which im liking. Like to finish with a pec fly too every now and again on the machine if not cable.


I do my incline press on a machine. Love it. I don't barbell bench anymore either. Dumbell bench press much better


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> I do my incline press on a machine. Love it. I don't barbell bench anymore either. Dumbell bench press much better


Until you max out the dumbbells then what 😉 . Unless you train at these hardcore gyms of course? , I have seen some of the dumbbells go up to 80kg. I give up with dumbbell pressIng in commercial gyms now for this reason . Mine only go up to 50kg


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Until you max out the dumbbells then what 😉 . Unless you train at these hardcore gyms of course? , I have seen some of the dumbbells go up to 80kg. I give up with dumbbell pressIng in commercial gyms now for this reason . Mine only go up to 50kg


I'm in a strongman gym now. Go up to 100kg dumbells. Do the 70s on the bench and go up to 100 for Kroc rows


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> I'm in a strongman gym now. Go up to 100kg dumbells. Do the 70s on the bench and go up to 100 for Kroc rows


All decent then . Sounds more ideal


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

gymaddict1986 said:


> All decent then . Sounds more ideal


My one issue with the dumbells are that the higher you go in weight, the less the rom because of the pure size of the dumbells lol. I'm in the gym tomorrow, I'll show you a picture of them. Fkin ridiculous lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> My one issue with the dumbells are that the higher you go in weight, the less the rom because of the pure size of the dumbells lol. I'm in the gym tomorrow, I'll show you a picture of them. Fkin ridiculous lol


I know what you mean , they do get quite largely . You kind of have to go straight up and down and can't really bring them in . Awkward to get up at first but once got technique down all gravy. I miss those gyms . Don't have any in sittingbourne . Last one closed down permanently due to lock down .


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*26/09/22*



Pullups:



x 10

x 10



Wide Grip Pulldown:



79kg x 6

79kg x 6



DB Row:



40kg x 10

40kg x 10



Ez-Bar Curl:



-WEIGHT ADDED



25kg x 10

25kg x 10



Hammer Curl:



18kg x 10

18kg x 10

Took it real easy today, Flexible sigmoidoscopy booked for tomorrow, will most likely be resting due to sedation.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hope tomorrow goes well and the Doctors have a better insight into your particular condition mate!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good to see you are resting up for the day mate! You need a few recuperating days the weight you are throwing around week in week out... 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*28/09/22*



Incline Press (Machine)



80kg x 8

110kg x 8

127.5kg x 7

120kg x 4



Close Grip Bench:



70kg x 6

70kg x 6

80kg x 3



Pec Fly:



100kg x 10

107kg x 6



Lateral DB Raise:



16kg x 10

16kg x 10



Tricep Pushdown 



-SINGLE ARM



10.2kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

Slightly slower session today due to some stomach cramping, Put up higher numbers though and improved since the last session. Took a miss on legs today as im letting my lower back rest a little bit longer dont want it to become a problem.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

💪💯👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*29/09/22*



Pullups:



x 10

x 10



Wide Grip Pulldown:



73kg x 8

79kg x 8



V-Grip Pulldown:



52kg x 8

59kg x 8



Cable Row:



26kg x 8

28kg x 8

30kg x 8



DB Rear Delt Fly:



14kg x 10

14kg x 10



Ez-Bar Curl:



-WEIGHT ADDED



20kg x 10

30kg x 10



DB Hammer Curl:



20kg x 10

20kg x 10



Rope Hammer Curl:



17kg x 10

17kg x 10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*30/09/22*



Deadlift:



70kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg x 3

170kg x 1



Leg Press:



100kg x 8

150kg x 8

250kg x 5



Leg Extensions:



45kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)

73kg x 8

100kg x 5

100kg x 5



RDL:



60kg x 8

100kg x 8



Glute Bridges:



70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey up mate, looking at your photos, when you preform the bicep poses (flexing your biceps), turn your hands (wrists) anti clockwise with the left and clockwise with the right as far as they will go and your biceps will pop up further.... ✔ (Older bodybuilder helping a younger bodybuilder with his experience = 👌😉)


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*01/10/22*



Incline Press (Machine)



90kg x 8

110kg x 8

130kg x 4

120kg x 4



Close Grip Bench:



70kg x 6

60kg x 8



Pec Fly:



100kg x 10

66kg x 12



Cable Lateral Raise:



5.7kg x 10

5.7kg x 10



Lateral DB Raise:



16kg x 10

16kg x 10



Tricep Pushdown 



-SINGLE ARM



10.2kg x 10

10.2kg x 10



-ABS



Hanging Leg Raises



2 x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Still seeing improvements each session, able to push the weight etc. Next cycle starting soon will be test / deca / mast , pins monday and thursday as usual. Will check bodyweight weekly but not overly focused on the scales.

Bloods wise all is in check and getting them checked every 1/2 weeks so i will know if something is out of order.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*02/10/22*



Barbell Row:



100kg x 6

120kg x 6

130kg x 4

140kg x 4



Neutral Grip Pulldown:



66kg x 8

73kg x 8



V-Grip Pulldown:



73kg x 8

66kg x 8



Cable Row:



30kg x 8

30kg x 8



Ez-Bar Curl:



-WEIGHT ADDED



25kg x 10

35kg x 8



Hammer Curl:



22kg x 10

22kg x 10



Rope Hammer Curl:



27kg x 10

36kg x 15

Absolutely loved todays session.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 219281


Arnie called. He wants to know why you're pinching his pictures


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey up mate, in your latest photo, to show those great lats etc, you place your hands above the top of your hips, then flex all.... ✔ (Passing on my experience to my younger mate... 👍💯)


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Hey up mate, in your latest photo, to show those great lats etc, you place your hands around the top of your hips, then flex all.... ✔ (Passing on my experience to my younger mate... 👍💯)


Appreciate it mate, I think the camera angle may be a part of it too , not sure if its noticeable but the camera is off to my side.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Not exactly routine posing but thought my delts looked decent in it so will include in the journal. For anyone with Instagram.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Not exactly routine posing but thought my delts looked decent in it so will include in the journal. For anyone with Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 219283


Looks like you're curling an invisible dumbbell 🤣

Had a nosey at your Insta and you've made some solid gains bro. Well done. Serious work needed on your poses though.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Shoulders and arms are 💪💯

I've amended my advice post (961 of your Journal) - turning your hands to bring the biceps up further. Not thinking straight when I typed it 😏, it is different for bother arms obviously mate...


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Looks like you're curling an invisible dumbbell 🤣
> 
> Had a nosey at your Insta and you've made some solid gains bro. Well done. Serious work needed on your poses though.


Actually going to be working with 2 lads who have done comps, maybe you’ll see some improvements on the posing soon if i get some time with them to get some tips haha


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Actually going to be working with 2 lads who have done comps, maybe you’ll see some improvements on the posing soon if i get some time with them to get some tips haha


It depends on your goals and whether you want to compete? 

I think you have good genetics from an insertions and muscle bellies perspective, get more lean mass on you and you will be laughing. 

Arnold said that posing was as important as training and would go straight into poses after his sets to see what was going on with the muscles. I do myself, but only when I'm training in an empty gym or in my home gym 🤣


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> It depends on your goals and whether you want to compete?


Plan is to compete eventually yes. Although it wont exactly bring money in so it is not priority right now.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Plan is to compete eventually yes. Although it wont exactly bring money in so it is not priority right now.


What line of work are you in? 

It won't ever bring money in for me either, it's just a hobby/passion.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

.

Alex messaged me.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Been prescribed something called Azathiorpine. Nice chat about the long term effects of cancer, apparently takes 2-3 months to properly kick in so tapering down my prednisolone very slowly now and got the plan for the next few months it seems hopefully it goes well.


Hi mate, random one but was just looking at this thread. I was on Azathioprine for Crohn's, most people have good success but I was one of the unlucky ones who got acute pancreatitis from it. Keep an eye out for any abdomen pain, as that was my main symptom. Not to scare you off it, just letting you know as my doctor originally diagnosed it as indegestion when it was actually pancreatitis as a rare side effect from azathioprine.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

covacure said:


> Hi mate, random one but was just looking at this thread. I was on Azathioprine for Crohn's, most people have good success but I was one of the unlucky ones who got acute pancreatitis from it. Keep an eye out for any abdomen pain, as that was my main symptom. Not to scare you off it, just letting you know as my doctor originally diagnosed it as indegestion when it was actually pancreatitis as a rare side effect from azathioprine.


Appreciate the heads up mate! Hopefully all is well but will keep a close eye on everything.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*03/10/22*



Deadlift:



70kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg x 1



Leg Press:



150kg x 8

250kg x 6

270kg x 5

50kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)



Leg Extension:



32kg x 8 (SINGLE LEG)

102kg x 6

75kg x 8

68kg x 6


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Everything today felt dodgy, waited 15 mins just to deadlift then another like 20 to move on with my session because i went at a stupid time gym was packed. Upped my leg press but almost fcked that up too, Will need to be 100% there for my next leg session and make up for it.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Everything today felt dodgy, waited 15 mins just to deadlift then another like 20 to move on with my session because i went at a stupid time gym was packed. Upped my leg press but almost fcked that up too, Will need to be 100% there for my next leg session and make up for it.


i know those feels . Legs in a packed gym never really ideal especially when using heavy weights and everyone fighting over plates . I only go train legs when it's dead now .


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> i know those feels . Legs in a packed gym never really ideal especially when using heavy weights and everyone fighting over plates . I only go train legs when it's dead now .


Yep made the mistake haha , it was literally a case of murdering the legs as much as possible with one piece of equipment then falling asleep while waiting to continue. Lesson learnt


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Yep made the mistake haha , it was literally a case of murdering the legs as much as possible with one piece of equipment then falling asleep while waiting to continue. Lesson learnt


I will admit sometimes if people are blatantly taking the piss with sitting on phone for long periods of time or watching tv and hogging equipment I will push a bit. At the end of the day guys like me and you are there to put in work and not mess about. It does wind me up sometimes . But if genuinely busy then fair enough I guess .


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I will admit sometimes if people are blatantly taking the piss with sitting on phone for long periods of time or watching tv and hogging equipment I will push a bit. At the end of the day guys like me and you are there to put in work and not mess about. It does wind me up sometimes . But if genuinely busy then fair enough I guess .


Should’ve seen the group of 7 school kids hogging equipment not too long ago, now that was a wind up , social club at the gym


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Everything today felt dodgy, waited 15 mins just to deadlift then another like 20 to move on with my session because i went at a stupid time gym was packed. Upped my leg press but almost fcked that up too, Will need to be 100% there for my next leg session and make up for it.


I know you are miffed and don't want to read it mate but:-

A Pure Gym - It is what it is..... 😋😉😂


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Should’ve seen the group of 7 school kids hogging equipment not too long ago, now that was a wind up , social club at the gym


You do realise you only left school yourself like last week mate 😜


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

MM84! said:


> You do realise you only left school yourself like last week mate 😜


Left myself open for that one


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

If someone takes the piss and hogs the weights or the benches then I just take the weights and bench off them. Solves my problem every time. You're getting bigger now Alex. Use it to your advantage lad


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Need to get out of that bloody Pure Gym and in to a proper gym.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> If someone takes the piss and hogs the weights or the benches then I just take the weights and bench off them. Solves my problem every time. You're getting bigger now Alex. Use it to your advantage lad


did this couple weeks back on the cable machine funnily enough that you say . He just walked off. Proper piss taker he was standing around watching tv when he could have let me work in while he was resting . I would . Unfortunately there is no thought for others at gyms these days


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*04/10/22*



Incline Press (Machine)



90kg x 10

120kg x 9

130kg x 4

100kg x 7



Close Grip Bench:



60kg x 10

60kg x 9



Pec Fly:



100kg x 10

93kg x 9 (Last 2 Assisted Lockout)



Lateral DB Raise:



16kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10



Cable Lateral Raise:



5.7kg x 12

7.9kg x 10



Tricep Pushdown 



-SINGLE ARM



10.2kg x 10

12.5kg x 10



-ABS



Hanging Leg Raises



3 x 12

Been feeling amazing lately. Upped my reps a little bit to try more volume on one session in the week / body part.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Good call on the rep ranges .definitely ideal when it comes to hypertrophy.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Good call on the rep ranges .definitely ideal when it comes to hypertrophy.


Definitely a different monster, Thinking about having a session around 6-8 reps and one at 8-12 kind of ranges, Any opinions on how beneficial it would be rather than just sticking to one rep range all week? 

Main goal currently is getting pure size on, obviously strength will come with it but its not the main focus.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Definitely a different monster, Thinking about having a session around 6-8 reps and one at 8-12 kind of ranges, Any opinions on how beneficial it would be rather than just sticking to one rep range all week?
> 
> Main goal currently is getting pure size on, obviously strength will come with it but its not the main focus.


 you could hit 2 different rep ranges per week yes if you were going to do so . I would go with 6-8 one session and then 10-12 the other session . That way you are getting a balance of heavy and light without driving your self into the wall with to much heavy training as you are doing frequency , but you got the right idea I do believe training a muscle twice per week and frequency is highly beneficial for muscle gains in my opinion


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Arms, shoulders and traps look bigger from the last photo mate, definitely 💪💯


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Definitely a different monster, Thinking about having a session around 6-8 reps and one at 8-12 kind of ranges, Any opinions on how beneficial it would be rather than just sticking to one rep range all week?


I agree with @gymaddict1986 but you clearly have not of read my post on repetitions ranges as you did not "like" (👍) it and I'm trying to help..... 😋

*1 to 5 Repetitions*

AIM - Increase in your muscle strength and power.
WEIGHT - 85 to 100 per cent of one repetition max.
WHY? - Low repetition sets of heavy weights build strength and power, because they recruit and fatigue your fast-twitching muscle fibres. They're responsible for your muscles explosiveness, and this approach makes them grow back bigger.

*6 to 7 Repetitions*

AIM - Optimal compromise between an increase in muscle strength and size.
WEIGHT - 78 to 83 per cent of one repetition max.
WHY? - Sets in this repetition range will still work your fast-twitch muscle fibres, but performing extra repetitions will also fatigue your muscles more thoroughly, resulting in improvements in strength and size.

*8 to 12 Repetitions*

AIM - Increase in muscle mass.
WEIGHT - 70 to 77 per cent of one repetition max.
WHY? - The most effective way to build muscle mass is for each set to last between 40 and 70 seconds. Sets of 8 to 12 repetitions are the perfect repetition range for this, because the weight is heavy enough to fatigue the muscles thoroughly but still manageable for you to maintain correct form.

*13+ Repetitions*

AIM - Increase in your strength-endurance, with some muscle mass gains.
WEIGHT - 60 to 69 per cent of one repetition max.
WHY? - Using lighter weights combined with a higher repetition range recruits your slow-twitch muscle fibres. Sets in this repetition range improve the ability of these fibres to deal with lactic acid and the other waste products that accumulate during exercise.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*05/10/22*



Pullups:



x 10

x 10



Barbell Row:



60kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 8



Barbell Shrug:



60kg x 10

60kg x 10



Wide Grip Lat Pulldown:



66kg x 10

73kg x 10

79kg x 8



Iliac Pulldown: 



17kg x 10

21kg x 10



EZ-Bar Curl:



-WEIGHT ADDED



20kg x 12

30kg x 10

20kg x 12



Hammer Curl:



20kg x 10

20kg x 10



Rope Hammer Curl:



36kg x 10

41kg x 8

Overall good session but crap posing attempts just felt off. Oh well.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

When I first looked at the picture i thought you were a contortionist. The black blob blocking your face out made it look like your head was facing the other way and that was your hair


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> When I first looked at the picture i thought you were a contortionist. The black blob blocking your face out made it look like your head was facing the other way and that was your hair


Man of many talents paul


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> When I first looked at the picture i thought you were a contortionist. The black blob blocking your face out made it look like your head was facing the other way and that was your hair


I thought exactly the same Paul, a back shot with his arms behind his back..😂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 219363


I won't keep ranting on about your posing attempts mate, but where your hands are now move them out to your waist (sides and above your hips). Thumbs to the rear and fists pushed into your sides, then bring your shoulders forward to spread your lats. That's the way I do it, some push on their hip bones with hands spread. 😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I won't keep ranting on about your posing attempts mate, but where your hands are now move them out to your waist (sides and above your hips). Thumbs to the rear and fists pushed into your sides, then bring your shoulders forward to spread your lats. That's the way I do it, some push on their hip bones with hands spread. 😉


Sent you a message 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> I won't keep ranting on about your posing attempts mate, but where your hands are now move them out to your waist (sides and above your hips). Thumbs to the rear and fists pushed into your sides, then bring your shoulders forward to spread your lats. That's the way I do it, some push on their hip bones with hands spread. 😉


I would agree , he tends to hide he's lats if anything but all a learning process after all 🙂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I would agree , he tends to hide he's lats if anything but all a learning process after all 🙂


It’s better than it used to be 










All seriousness i do appreciate the input lads, i will be working on it and tips are appreciated. I do find it hard sometimes to put words into action if that makes sense. I will work someone who’s able to teach posing in person eventually i feel it will be easier to get things in check in person.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Barbell Row:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're making good progress but just an observation, it's very unusual to have a barbell bent over row that is significantly stronger than a barbell shrug. I'd expect these weights to be the other way around to be honest.

A 100kg barbell row is a proper amount of weight for good form. It may be worth reviewing this, as I suspect your upper body is more upright than bent over


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> You're making good progress but just an observation, it's very unusual to have a barbell bent over row that is significantly stronger than a barbell shrug. I'd expect these weights to be the other way around to be honest.
> 
> A 100kg barbell row is a proper amount of weight for good form. It may be worth reviewing this, as I suspect your upper body is more upright than bent over


I hadn’t loaded the shrug with a lot of weight to be honest mate.

Barbell row wise i find it quite difficult to stay stable if i go any lower than this while also loading a fair weight to engage my back (will add a picture wont be the best but may be able to get an idea)


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> I hadn’t loaded the shrug with a lot of weight to be honest mate.
> 
> Barbell row wise i find it quite difficult to stay stable if i go any lower than this while also loading a fair weight to engage my back (will add a picture wont be the best but may be able to get an idea)
> 
> View attachment 219386


It's just an observation really, as I tend to find guys who are racking up big weights on that exercise end up just doing slightly canted forward shrugs, and calling them rows.

As long as you are engaging the correct muscles then all is good


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*06/10/22*



Deadlift:



70kg x 5

120kg x 5

170kg x 3



Hack Squat:



-WEIGHT ADDED



20kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 8



Leg Extensions:



3 x 12



Seated Hamstring Curl:



3 x 12

Fcked about today and went to train at a kings gym. Couldnt have made a better decision i had to sit down for a solid while before leaving to make sure my legs dont give out.

I will definitely be back for a push and pull day. Night and day difference between the equipment too. Got some posing in too without any pump will post a pic up.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m aware picture is quite dark, normally screenshot a video which makes the picture darker then even darker when uploading.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Was that room all mirrors? There is three of you mate but all back shots.....😕


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*07/10/22*



Incline Press (Machine)



-WEIGHT ADDED



40kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

40kg x 8



Pec Fly (Machine)



50kg x 10

72.5kg x 10

81.5kg x 10



Close Grip Bench:



60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 9



DB Shoulder Press:



24kg x 10

24kg x 8



Incline Chest Fly (Machine)



-WEIGHT ADDED



5kg x 15

15kg x 15



Lateral Fly (Machine)



4 x 10



Tricep Pushdown:



25kg x 12

35kg x 12

45kg x 12

Hands down my best feeling push session to date. Used a Panatta lateral fly machine too and have never felt my lateral delts more.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> *07/10/22*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what it's all about bud , not always about the weight but the connection . Not used the machine my self but they look quite good , constant tension within the movement I would imagine like a cable lateral ?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> that's what it's all about bud , not always about the weight but the connection . Not used the machine my self but they look quite good , constant tension within the movement I would imagine like a cable lateral ?


Absolutely, Not sure if i hadnt adjusted it properly but wasnt able to get a proper stretch at the bottom like you can with the cable that is the only thing other than that i’d much preffer it over doing it on cables.

Note for the journal too, will be training between 2 gyms now so some weights may be different due to machines etc.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Absolutely, Not sure if i hadnt adjusted it properly but wasnt able to get a proper stretch at the bottom like you can with the cable that is the only thing other than that i’d much preffer it over doing it on cables.
> 
> Note for the journal too, will be training between 2 gyms now so some weights may be different due to machines etc.


 machines will vary from place to place but I wouldn't worry to much long as you create enough stimulus. Love hardcore gyms but not any around my parts these days apart from the one Cronus mentioned that will be opening .

Edited my post after reading back on your journal , my mistake you did log lol 👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Little update on the colitis. Just got down to 40mg of pred still have a couple weeks left, still on 50mg azathiorpine getting my bloods done every 1/2 weeks. Things are headed in the right direction for the most part other than my back acne which came back instantly when i got back on pred, little bit on chest and shoulders too but should be manageable as doses lower. Sleep also sucks but what can you do.

Haven’t experienced any sides from the aza yet or anything out of the usual, hoping i’m headed for remission and stay there but we will see. No problems weight wise.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Little update on the colitis. Just got down to 40mg of pred still have a couple weeks left, still on 50mg azathiorpine getting my bloods done every 1/2 weeks. Things are headed in the right direction for the most part other than my back acne which came back instantly when i got back on pred, little bit on chest and shoulders too but should be manageable as doses lower. Sleep also sucks but what can you do.
> 
> Haven’t experienced any sides from the aza yet or anything out of the usual, hoping i’m headed for remission and stay there but we will see. No problems weight wise.


Hope it all works out for you mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*08/10/22*



Underhand Pulldown (Machine)



-WEIGHT ADDED



20kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

25kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)



Cable Row:



40kg x 15

50kg x 12



Machine Row 



-WEIGHT ADDED



20kg x 10

40kg x 6

20kg x 10



Lat Pulldown



50kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 12



EZ-Bar Curl:



25kg x 10

25kg x 12



Hammer Curl: 



12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good mate! See you are getting to like that new gym....👍

And I know you are there too because it's a muscular bodybuilder caught in the frame.... 😉😂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking good mate! See you are getting to like that new gym....👍
> 
> And I know you are there too because it's a muscular bodybuilder caught in the frame.... 😉😂


Honestly mate night and day difference, so much better equipment makes for a way better workout.

I do feel very small walking into the gym  Will have to pluck up the courage to put on a stringer before going.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Honestly mate night and day difference, so much better equipment makes for a way better workout.
> 
> I do feel very small walking into the gym  Will have to pluck up the courage to put on a stringer before going.


It will be better equipment and gym for you now mate, not knocking Pure Gym but it is more of a fitness gym in a way. You are out growing a Pure Gym!

Don't bother about that mate, you are muscular and strong for your size and weight. The guy in the photo does have some extra ballast.....


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*09/10/22*



Leg Extensions:



65kg x 12

71kg x 12

77kg x 12



Hack Squat:



20kg x 12

20kg x 12

40kg x 8

40kg x 8



Leg Press (Narrow)



40kg x 12

80kg x 10



Dropset:

120kg x 10

40kg x 10



RDL:



60kg x 10

60kg x 10



Leg Curl:



30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

Absolutely killer session today, got around to RDL’s and was struggling to keep myself up to even do the exercise.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Been getting myself comfortable with the hack squat, Whole different game being able to touch the hamstrings to calves and get that level of depth. 

Weights took a hit but not as focused on them anymore, found the session layout a lot better doing leg extensions etc before a squatting movement.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*10/10/22*



Pec Fly (WU)



32kg x 15

54kg x 15

54kg x 15

64kg x 12



Pec Fly (Working)



81.5kg x 12

81.5kg x 12



Chest Press:



2 x 10

1 x 8 (Last 2 Assisted)

1 x 8 (Failure)



Incline Bench (Smith)



-WEIGHT ADDED



40kg x 10

60kg x 6

80kg x 6 (Last 2 Assisted)

40kg x 10



Chest Fly (Machine)



3 x 8



Close Grip Bench (Smith)



-WEIGHT ADDED



40kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 7



Lateral Raises (Machine)



25kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 6

25kg x 10



Lower Chest Fly:



50kg x 10

60kg x 15

70kg x 12



Tricep Rope Pushdown:



35kg x 12

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

Trained with a mate today, Both around the same level i was following his routine , clear by the volume haha.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

I did wonder as looked a bit unusual for your self 🙂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I did wonder as looked a bit unusual for your self 🙂


Absolute killer though, Dont mind myself doing these kind of sessions every now and again when working with someone to be honest but wont be a daily thing anytime soon.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Some decent pop and separation on your shoulders there


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Legs looking big TOO... 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sat back at 76kg with my heaviest last cycle being 78. Hoping to be able to maintain 80~ after the end of cycle.


----------



## RiderJake (3 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Been getting myself comfortable with the hack squat, Whole different game being able to touch the hamstrings to calves and get that level of depth.
> 
> Weights took a hit but not as focused on them anymore, found the session layout a lot better doing leg extensions etc before a squatting movement.


Does this amplitude give a tangible increase?

Hi all.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*11/10/22*



-ABS



Cable Crunch:



4 x 10



Hanging Leg Raises:



3 x 10



———



Underhand Lat Pulldown (WU)



20kg x 10

20kg x 10



Underhand Lat Pulldown:



40kg x 10

40kg x 10



Cable Row:



50kg x 12

55kg x 12



Lat Pulldown:



60kg x 10

70kg x 10

65kg x 8



Machine Row: 



20kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10



EZ-Bar Curl:



30kg x 10

30kg x 10



Dropset:



30kg x 10

15kg x 10

Not much in me today but still upped the weights. Body is calling for a rest day.

If anyone is familiar with posing (back double bi mostly) would appreciate a pm, struggling to get a hang of it to be honest.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> *11/10/22*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Chris Bumstead Posing Tips | Front Double Bicep


Chris Bumstead's channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4514FwdRy5gI6CdC9GPb0w #shorts #cbum




youtube.com













How To: Rear Double Bicep Pose







youtube.com






front and back , probably help with a visual


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*13/10/22*


Leg Extensions:



65kg x 12

71kg x 12

83kg x 12



Hack Squat:



40kg x 8

60kg x 6

20kg x 12



Leg Press (Narrow)



80kg x 10

120kg x 10

80kg x 10



RDL:



60kg x 10

60kg x 10



Leg Curl:



30kg x 12

40kg x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*14/10/22*



Pec Fly (Machine)



81.5kg x 12

90.5kg x 10



Incline Pec Fly (Machine)



10kg x 10

10kg x 10



Incline Press (Machine)



40kg x 10

60kg x 6

40kg x 10





Close Grip Bench (Smith)



40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10





Lateral Raises (Machine)



25kg x 10

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10



Dumbbell Lateral Raise:



10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10



Tricep Pushdown (Single Arm)



20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Incline Press felt very heavy today, May have been because i did it before 2 other movements but completely failed 2 plates each side which is unusual for me. Other than that had a good workout, Shoulders felt amazing.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*15/10/22*



Deadlift:



70kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg x 1

185kg x 1



-ABS



Cable Crunch:



3 x 15



Hanging Leg Raises:



3 x 12



V-Sit:



3 x 10

Was meant to rest today but couldnt help myself, Got a mate for a chat and some deadlifts with abs work which has been lacking.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sat at 77kg today. 1kg off my heaviest , quite happy with it. Onwards and upwards 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*16/10/22*



Barbell Row:



60kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10



Barbell Shrug:



60kg x 12

60kg x 12



Lat Pulldown:



-SINGLE ARM



39kg x 8

25kg x 12

25kg x 10



Cable Row:



45kg x 12

64kg x 12

73kg x 12



EZ-Bar Curl:



-WEIGHT ADDED



30kg x 10

40kg x 6

30kg x 10



Hammer Curl:



20kg x 10

26kg x 8

Average workout today, Didnt want to push anything too much kind of stayed comfortable, Been getting crap sleep the last few days and slept all the way to 2:30pm today guess my body just needed to catch up so haven’t quite got all my energy with me.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Deadlift = 💪💯

Well done and going well mate. You need to rest up throwing weight like that around... ✔

Boeing will be onto you if they see that lat spread...✔


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 219653


Move your hands more to your sides so that they aren't in front of your stomach, you should be able to see it.

You need a better set up for posing and should be doing pics of ALL your poses once every two weeks for comparison when on cycle. If not for your coach then for yourself. You'll be grateful you have something to compare your current ones to later on, trust me. This way you can also work on posing, it still needs work.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*17/10/22*



Incline Press (Machine)



40kg x 10

60kg x 9

60kg x 4

40kg x 8



Incline Bench (Smith)



-WEIGHT ADDED



40kg x 10

60kg x 10



Close Grip Bench (Smith) 



-WEIGHT ADDED



40kg x 8

40kg x 8



Shoulder Press (Smith)



-WEIGHT ADDED



20kg x 8

20kg x 8





Pec Fly (Machine)



63kg x 10

81kg x 10 (last 3 assisted lockout)

72kg x 8



Lateral Raise (Machine)



25kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10



Tricep Pushdown:



-SINGLE ARM



30kg x 8

25kg x 8


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Feeling like my arms are letting me down a little bit, along with abs. Plan of action is to focus up and add some more work in for those try add some size on, i have had days where i’ve skipped training abs or done very little volume for biceps or triceps.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Feeling like my arms are letting me down a little bit, along with abs. Plan of action is to focus up and add some more work in for those try add some size on, i have had days where i’ve skipped training abs or done very little volume for biceps or triceps.


Everyone skips abs.... 😋 And you biceps and triceps are getting worked with all that pushing and pulling, you do not need to overdo it with individual exercises for them. 1 exercise per muscle will be great. Leave it with you though. By the way, your arms look huge, they are not letting you down, your mind is..... ✔💯😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Everyone skips abs.... 😋 And you biceps and triceps are getting worked with all that pushing and pulling, you do not need to overdo it with individual exercises for them. 1 exercise per muscle will be great. Leave it with you though. By the way, your arms look huge, they are not letting you down, your mind is..... ✔💯😉


Cheers mate, I dont think letting me down is the word for it i just want to experiment with maybe 2/3 more sets than usual see if i can notice any improvement. Currently triceps get trained with close grip bench and tricep pushdowns for around 5 sets total and biceps with ez-bar curls and hammer curls for 4-5 total.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers mate, I dont think letting me down is the word for it i just want to experiment with maybe 2/3 more sets than usual see if i can notice any improvement. Currently triceps get trained with close grip bench and tricep pushdowns for around 5 sets total and biceps with ez-bar curls and hammer curls for 4-5 total.


Personally I think that is enough for biceps and triceps with everything else mate, but you know your own body and muscles. You could try additions like you have stated and there will be no harm done.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I have to train abs before I train w/e I have planned for the day or I end up skipping them 90% of the time.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Crap 4 hours of sleep today, Turns out someone got my card details and rinsed the account out on xbox alone which is impressive i guess. Nevertheless going to try hit a pull session, meant to be legs but going to go with a mate and just have some fun with it and de-stress a little bit  Legs and abs tomorrow 💪


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Crap 4 hours of sleep today, Turns out someone got my card details and rinsed the account out on xbox alone which is impressive i guess. Nevertheless going to try hit a pull session, meant to be legs but going to go with a mate and just have some fun with it and de-stress a little bit  Legs and abs tomorrow 💪


should be able to get that money back mate if you go to your bank .


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> should be able to get that money back mate if you go to your bank .


Yeah mate 100% already got it sorted but they need the payments to go through so it bounces back, its a load of unnecessary hassle i didnt need though


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Yeah mate 100% already got it sorted but they need the payments to go through so it bounces back, its a load of unnecessary hassle i didnt need though


Yeah I have had my card cloned in the past and bank account wiped . It's crap mate . Glad you got it sorted


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Also fueled by dmaa and dmha today, first time trying it, Bought a scoop of Angel Dust.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*18/10/22*



Lat Pullover (WU)



35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10



Lateral Pulldown:



45kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

75kg x 8

70kg x 8



Machine Row:



55kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8



Single Arm Pulldown:



3 x 10



Shrugs (Smith)



3 x 12



Underhand Pulldown:



2 x 8



Chest Supported Row:



3 x 12



Face Pulls:



3 x 12



Rope Hammer Curl:



3 x 12



Bicep Curl (Machine)



3 x 10

Got through a few exercises and decided i cant be fcked to log the weights, Felt the pain through my back working out but just kept pumping out the reps. I think the best pull day i have had yet.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Couldn't be bothered to log the weights, but forum members and readers are interested in the weight used... 5 out of 10 for your latest report mate - can do better.... ❌💯

😋😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Couldn't be bothered to log the weights, but forum members and readers are interested in the weight used... 5 out of 10 for your latest report mate - can do better.... ❌💯
> 
> 😋😉


Oh mate  I’m normally a non-stim pre guy but the dmaa + dmha combo from angel dust had me feeling too good, just wanted to pump it out rather than sit on my phone typing.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You are let off this time - don't let it happen again.... 😋😂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*19/10/22*

Squat:

50kg x 8 (WU)
60kg x 8 (WU)

110kg x 5
120kg x 3

Leg Press:

50kg x 15
70kg x 15
100kg x 15

Leg Extensions:

66kg x 12
52kg x 10
39kg x 12

(Complete Failure)

-ABS

Cable Crunch:

4 x 15

Hanging Leg Raises:

2 x 12

RDL:

40kg x 12
60kg x 12
60kg x 12
40kg x 12

Normal squats again today as not at the new gym. Still getting insane lower back pains for some reason even though i keep the form tight.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Are the back muscles painful when not at the gym? Or is it a case of the muscles being stretched or on the limit of strength while squatting? Whatever, be careful mate!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Are the back muscles painful when not at the gym? Or is it a case of the muscles being stretched or on the limit of strength while squatting? Whatever, be careful mate!


Had a hip knocked out of place few years back etc long story, Pain is in the back of my left hip feels numbing and its like all power output just dissapears. Been to a chiro and all , if it keeps causing problems i will be chasing it up but it seems to only really bother me on squats, no matter how light or heavy.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I know you like the squats, but maybe better leaving them out for now mate, but you know your own body.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I know you like the squats, but maybe better leaving them out mate, but you know your own body.


Honestly only did them today as i had no access to a hack squat. Will switch them out for a different exercise though next time i dont want to mess with anything if i dont need to. Happy to see the strength is still there too even though i havent been bar squatting for a little bit.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Fair enough mate, I know you are careful but just don't want you to get an injury. Your strength for the squats will always be there, due to the effort you put into all the other leg exercises you progress. 💪💯 But yes, it does make you happy you can still squat the weight, and you have to try I know that. Onwards and upwards mate!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*20/10/22*

Incline Press (Machine)

40kg x 12 (WU)
100kg x 8
130kg x 7
120kg x 5

Pec Fly (Machine)

86kg x 12
113kg x 10
100kg x 11 (last 2 assisted complete failure)

Close Grip Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
60kg x 9 (complete failure)

DB Lateral Raise:

12kg x 10
12kg x 10

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 8

Katana Extension:

(Single Arm)

5.7kg x 10
7.9kg x 10

Single Arm Pushdown:

10.2kg x 10
7.9kg x 8

Took failure to a new level today, Almost crushed by the smith because everything decided to give up earlier than expected and both me and my spot struggled to turn the bar


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*21/10/22*

Pullover (Machine WU)

35kg x 12
40kg x 12
40kg x 12

Lat Pulldown:

60kg x 10
65kg x 10
70kg x 8
70kg x 6

Single Arm Pulldown:

2 x 10

Chest Supported T Row:

20kg x 12
30kg x 10
40kg x 10

EZ-Bar Curl:

25kg x 12
25kg x 12

Rope Hammer Curl:

25kg x 12
30kg x 10

Bicep Curl (Machine)

20kg x 12
20kg x 10
15kg x 12

-ABS

Cable Crunch:

4 x 12

Tried some posing today but my lower right lat wanted to cramp every time it was tensed. Ended up giving it a miss, had a good session though. Trying out the higher volume for bi’s and tri’s now.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well on Pec flyes mate... 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Going well on Pec flyes mate... 💪


Cheers! Trying to keep it controlled as always too.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

I think the lighting really helped me out here. Will make sure to re-create this picture in 10 weeks hopefully seeing improvements especially in the long head of the tricep.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 219796
> 
> 
> I think the lighting really helped me out here. Will make sure to re-create this picture in 10 weeks hopefully seeing improvements especially in the long head of the tricep.


Interesting variation on the side tricep pose 🤣


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Interesting variation on the side tricep pose 🤣


Haha wasnt trying any proper posing, its a screenshot from a video  

That being said i did try a couple of side triceps but haven’t got enough there currently to make it look good , work in progress 😉


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking BIG mate in the photo, big enough but I know you think different! 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Just thinking mate, looking back at your latest photos, looks like the Gauntlet is destined to rot away in the drawer... 😢 Well it will on Pec Flyes... 😥


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*22/10/22*

Leg Extensions:

39kg x 12 (WU)
39kg x 15 (WU)

59kg x 10
59kg x 10
59kg x 12

Leg Press:

50kg x 15
100kg x 15
150kg x 12
200kg x 10
50kg x 15

RDL:

60kg x 10
60kg x 10

Felt like crap today but put out a decent effort on leg press. Was going to continue but flicked the bar somewhere no man wants after RDL’s which called for me to sit down and call the session quits  Training push tomorrow and bound to be a good one.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*23/10/22*

Pec Fly:

45kg x 12 (WU)
50kg x 12 (WU)

90kg x 12
117kg x 8

Chest Press:

x 15
x 8
x 8

Incline Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 12
80kg x 2

Close Grip Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 12
40kg x 12
50kg x 11

Lateral Raise (Machine)

25kg x 12
15kg x 12 (Single Arm)
20kg x 12 (Single Arm)

DB Lateral Raise:

9kg x 10
9kg x 10

Overhead Tricep:

30kg x 12
40kg x 12
40kg x 12


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Your Pec Flyes are on a Pec Deck? If so... 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Your Pec Flyes are on a Pec Deck? If so... 💪💯


Yes mate always are 💪


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Yes mate always are 💪


Doing very well then mate!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Your Pec Flyes are on a Pec Deck? If so... 💪💯


Used to know a guy who used to dumbbell fly with 50kgs like it was nothing . Absolute tank though and shredded . Incredibly gifted in the genetics department though


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Used to know a guy who used to dumbbell fly with 50kgs like it was nothing . Absolute tank though and shredded . Incredibly gifted in the genetics department though


Absolutely insane, i’ve seen 50’s get thrown around like nothing for chest presses but couldnt imagine a fly


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Absolutely insane, i’ve seen 50’s get thrown around like nothing for chest presses but couldnt imagine a fly


Biggest guy I have ever seen in person mate . Pretty worthy of stepping on the Olympia stage . Had like 22 inch arms , shredded . When I say like it was nothing , I mean he was flying the 50s for like 20 reps lol .


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

_*24/10/22*_

Barbell Row:

60kg x 12
60kg x 12
60kg x 12

Single Arm Pulldown (Mid Lat):

39kg x 10
25kg x 10
25kg x 10

Rear Delt Fly:

12kg x 10
12kg x 10

Barbell Shrug:

70kg x 10
70kg x 10

Rack Pull:

150kg x 6
190kg x 6
210kg x 3

EZ-Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 12
30kg x 10
20kg x 10

Hammer Curl:

16kg x 10
16kg x 10

Rope Hammer Curl:

12kg x 10
14kg x 15

-ABS

Cable Crunch

3 x 12


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Light session for you there is it not mate? You are not trying to tease the Gauntlet out the drawer I hope and then pile on the weight.... 😨😉 Sorry, missed the rack pulls mate....💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Light session for you there is it not mate? You are not trying to tease the Gauntlet out the drawer I hope and then pile on the weight.... 😨😉


Haha yeah mate kept it relaxed today, Not feeling 100% and thought i could use a break from the heavy weights and really go very slow on my reps but even then got worn out quick.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Haha yeah mate kept it relaxed today, Not feeling 100% and thought i could use a break from the heavy weights and really go very slow on my reps but even then got worn out quick.


Edited my post above, missed the rack pulls... 💪💯 But yes, a lighter session does no harm mate and you went training when not 100% so 👍💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Getting some bloods done today and will hit a leg session after hopefully all goes smooth 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Bloods for your colitis or bloods for your weight lifting mate?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Bloods for your colitis or bloods for your weight lifting mate?


Same thing at this point bud, Only thing missing from the panel is lipids which im going to ask to get added on the next ones. 

Perks of being so fcked up they want to check if everything is going well so they check anything that may affect me.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*25/10/22*

Leg Extensions:

32kg x 12 (WU)
32kg x 12 (WU)

66kg x 10
73kg x 10

Leg Press:

100kg x 15
200kg x 8
250kg x 8
100kg x 15

Smith Squat:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

-ABS

Cable Crunch

2 x 15


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good pair of legs on you now mate.. ✔

What are the garments around your lower legs? If they are guards to protect your legs from knocks in the gym, they're a good idea. The number of times I've knocked my lower legs in a gym on bars etc, think one time was the start of all my issues..... 😬


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good pair of legs on you now mate.. ✔
> 
> What are the garments around your lower legs? If they are guards to protect your legs from knocks in the gym, they're a good idea. The number of times I've knocked my lower legs in a gym on bars etc, think one time was the start of all my issues..... 😬


Knee sleeves mate, Only wear them for heavy squatting or leg pressing though otherwise they’re just there because im not bothered to spend time taking them off mid session.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Knee sleeves mate, Only wear them for heavy squatting or leg pressing though otherwise they’re just there because im not bothered to spend time taking them off mid session.


Good idea to leave them on after squatting and in the position they are in on the photo mate.... ✔


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Had an email from Holland and Barrett:-

*Doctor Gut IBS Relief 30 Capsules*

Might be worth looking into mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*26/10/22*

Bench:

60kg x 8
80kg x 5
100kg x 5

Incline Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 12
60kg x 10
60kg x 6

Close Grip Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
40kg x 8

Pec Fly:

100kg x 10
100kg x 8
73kg x 10

Rear Delt Fly:

12kg x 10
12kg x 10
12kg x 10

Overhead Tricep Ext:

17kg x 12
23kg x 12

Single Arm Pushdown:

12kg x 8
10kg x 8
7kg x 8


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Workouts looking good , back on flat benching I see 😉🙂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Workouts looking good , back on flat benching I see 😉🙂


I wouldnt get your hopes up, Got the one working set of 100 done and decided its still not for me haha, No shoulder work today though had my side delt still twitching to wanting to give a little rest.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> I wouldnt get your hopes up, Got the one working set of 100 done and decided its still not for me haha, No shoulder work today though had my side delt still twitching to wanting to give a little rest.


Any reason why you feel it’s not for you ?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Any reason why you feel it’s not for you ?


Feel like i get better workouts doing other exercises, connect with the chest more i guess. Used to love bench but got to a point where i felt i was just aimlessly flinging a bar so i switched to my current workouts ; incline press , close grip bench + pec fly , which has been feeling great. Occasionally add an incline smith bench in too.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Feel like i get better workouts doing other exercises, connect with the chest more i guess. Used to love bench but got to a point where i felt i was just aimlessly flinging a bar so i switched to my current workouts ; incline press , close grip bench + pec fly , which has been feeling great. Occasionally add an incline smith bench in too.


Makes sense yes , if it doesn’t feel right then no point I agree . We are all built differently after all . I don’t think flat bench is entirely needed , I just enjoy the movement my self and I seem to connect well with it so keep it in for my self . Good thing about incline benching , your flat bench doesn’t seem to drop if anything it carries over to flat from my experience . As you have seen today . Saw the video , form isn’t bad .


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Bit quiet on this Journal today, day off and resting up mate? Hopefully you are...✔😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Bit quiet on this Journal today, day off and resting up mate? Hopefully you are...✔😉


Currently destroying some rack pulls, Check in later ✅


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Currently destroying some rack pulls, Check in later ✅


Thought you might be on a late session... 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*27/10/22*

Barbell Row:

70kg x 8
100kg x 8
120kg x 5

Barbell Shrug:

70kg x 12
70kg x 12

Rack Pull:

120kg x 5
170kg x 5
220kg x 3
120kg x 5

Single Arm Lat Pull (Mid Lat)

32kg x 12
50kg x 12
50kg x 10

Ez-Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

25kg x 10
35kg x 8
20kg x 12

Hammer Curl:

20kg x 10
20kg x 10

Rope Curl:

17kg x 12
21kg x 10

-ABS

Cable Crunch:

3 x 15


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

220kg Rack Pull?

I gather the Rack is pulled away from the wall and unusable now... 💪💯😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*28/10/22*

Leg Extensions:

71kg x 10
77kg x 10
89kg x 10

Hack Squat:

40kg x 10
60kg x 8
20kg x 12

Leg Press:

(SINGLE LEG)

40kg x 10
60kg x 8
80kg x 6

Hamstring Curl:

35kg x 12
41kg x 12
41kg x 12


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> *28/10/22*
> 
> Leg Extensions:
> 
> ...


I love doing single leg on the leg press.

Logic would have you think you could do half the weight of both legs, but it's nothing close.

One leg at a time is much weaker IME


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> I love doing single leg on the leg press.
> 
> Logic would have you think you could do half the weight of both legs, but it's nothing close.
> 
> One leg at a time is much weaker IME


Find its much easier to keep hips stable too and not coming off seat which is a problem i have with some leg presses.

Only did it single leg as i couldnt figure out the machine for the life of me but didnt mind it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Why do you do single leg mate? Don't tell me that legs develop different... Get the weight on with both legs...✔😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Why would you want to do single leg? Why do you do single leg mate? Don't tell me that legs develop different... Get the weight on with both legs... No more parping about.. ✔😋


Wouldnt opt for it normally but i do see some benefit in unilateral work actually! I do have one knee sleeve that feels tighter than the other and i can only guess why haha


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Find its much easier to keep hips stable too and not coming off seat which is a problem i have with some leg presses.
> 
> Only did it single leg as i couldnt figure out the machine for the life of me but didnt mind it.


On good leg press machines there are handles you use to keep yourself in the seat... 😉 Personally I would use both legs, that weight is on one leg, your hip and your back in the end... There must be a twisting effect which may catch up with you in the end. Only my thoughts.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*29/10/22*

Incline Press (Machine)

40kg x 12
100kg x 8
140kg x 6
100kg x 10

Pec Fly (Machine)

107kg x 8
120kg x 8
107kg x 8

Incline Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 12
40kg x 10

Close Grip Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 8
40kg x 8

DB Lateral Raise:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Cable Front Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Overhead Tricep Ext:

23kg x 12
26kg x 8

Single Arm Pushdown:

10kg x 10
5.7kg x 15

-ABS

Cable Crunch:

2 x 12

Hanging Leg Raise:

2 x 12

Another weight increase on the incline press (previously 130kg / 65kg each arm for 7 now 140kg / 70kg each arm for 6.) Pec Fly also gone up a little bit and pushed the weight on overhead tricep extensions. Felt good today, added in some cable front raises as i haven’t been doing much front delt work. Overall as expected everything going up session by session for the most part.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Getting stronger mate, doing well, can see the posing briefs being on your shopping list soon... 💪✔💯 I won't be 😂 like you were with me... 😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*30/10/22*

Pullover (Machine WU)

40kg x 8
45kg x 8
50kg x 8

Lat Pulldown:

60kg x 8
70kg x 8
75kg x 8
75kg x 8

Single Arm Pulldown:

2 x 10

Chest Supported T Row:

40kg x 8
60kg x 8
40kg x 10

Ez-Bar Curl:

30kg x 8
30kg x 8

Bicep Curl (Machine)

-SINGLE ARM

20kg x 8
15kg x 8


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Very unhappy with the bicep work today. Felt tired and quite sick after back and had my stomach bothering me on top of it all. Going to rest up get some food in and go hit biceps properly with some ab and rear delt work. Haven’t let myself slack off before and i know i have it in me so i will get it done.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Very unhappy with the bicep work today. Felt tired and quite sick after back and had my stomach bothering me on top of it all. Going to rest up get some food in and go hit biceps properly with some ab and rear delt work. Haven’t let myself slack off before and i know i have it in me so i will get it done.


You can't and won't be on form every session mate, don't get down, just train with lighter weight. I genuinely think a rest day OR two will work wonders for you. You never seem to be out of a gym, but I know in part it is your particular routine. That said, you know your own body but I think you need a couple of rest days.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Rest day today, not feeling up to anything and preparing to start work again so taking it easy. Sat at a new heavy of 79kg today.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You look 79kg in your photos mate! Going well!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*01/11/22*

Incline Press (Machine)

40kg x 12
100kg x 6
120kg x 6
160kg x 3
80kg x 12

Pec Fly (Machine)

100kg x 10
113kg x 8
100kg x 6

Close Grip Bench:

60kg x 10
70kg x 8

DB Lateral Raise:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Cable Front Raise:

5.7kg x 10
3.4kg x 10

Wanted to try my luck with 4 plates each side for the incline press. Didnt go too bad but could have done better, will be re-visited for more reps.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> *01/11/22*
> 
> Incline Press (Machine)
> 
> ...


Do it first , after warm ups , another 2 or 3 reps in there I recon fresh 😉


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Inclined press = ✔💪💯

I think the weight you shift will now increase easily, you seem to be on a roll from past training reports... ✔💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Another rest day today, Been quite ill and didnt sleep well and not wanting to waste a pull session. Caused diet to go to crap too ate like a child yesterday. Hopefully will be better tomorrow and i’ll get a quality workout in.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Another rest day today, Been quite ill and didnt sleep well and not wanting to waste a pull session. Caused diet to go to crap too ate like a child yesterday. Hopefully will be better tomorrow and i’ll get a quality workout in.


The rest won't harm mate, it will be like a reset to you!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> The rest won't harm mate, it will be like a reset to you!


100%, not trying to burn myself out which i find so easy when ill, bad part is i’ve found even catching a cold always gets quite bad probably due to the suppressed immune system so im playing my cards carefully with my training until im up for destroying myself again


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> 100%, not trying to burn myself out which i find so easy when ill, bad part is i’ve found even catching a cold always gets quite bad probably due to the suppressed immune system so im playing my cards carefully with my training until im up for destroying myself again


My immune system always seems to be dog shit.
The times I’ve tried to plough though with a silly cold which would eventually wipe me out.
You’d be doing yourself a massive favour taking the time to fully recover and reset before smashing through the gym again.
👍🏻


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> My immune system always seems to be dog shit.
> The times I’ve tried to plough though with a silly cold which would eventually wipe me out.
> You’d be doing yourself a massive favour taking the time to fully recover and reset before smashing through the gym again.
> 👍🏻


I’ve never been the type to even get ill but on immunosuppressants now and corticosteroids its absolute hell, one person could cough too much near me and itll put me out for a week haha. I somehow managed to train with covid though that was something


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I’ve never been the type to even get ill but on immunosuppressants now and corticosteroids its absolute hell, one person could cough too much near me and itll put me out for a week haha. I somehow managed to train with covid though that was something


1. Get your vitamins and supplements to strengthen your immune system.

2. Vicks First Defence is a spray you use up your nostrils. That is where viruses first enter your body. Use at first sign of a virus and it can prevent it developing.

3. Strepsils are a lozenge containing medicine that eliminates a sore throat and viruses I have read. Suck them in areas where you think viruses lurk.

4. It's not cheap, but get ColdZyme. It is a spray that protects the back of your throat were viruses like to hangout initially. ColdZyme is a protective layer and any virus trapped is eliminated as it helps your immune system to do it's job. Can use ColdZyme with a virus to shorten your time ill, or as a protective coating when in areas where viruses lurk!

We don't want you hindering your bodybuilding plan and progression over a few nasty viruses... ✔💪😉 And by the way, I know of the above items because I have bought them prior in the past and I think they work....✔💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*03/11/22*

Barbell Row: 

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
110kg x 5
110kg x 5

Barbell Shrug:
70kg x 12
70kg x 12

Rack Pull:

120kg x 5
170kg x 5
200kg x 3

Single Arm Pulldown:

32kg x 8
45kg x 5
25kg x 12

Cable Row:

39kg x 12
44kg x 12

Hammer Curl:

20kg x 10
20kg x 10

-ABS

Cable Crunch:

3 x 12

Hanging Leg Raises:

2 x 10

So… The rest idea ended great.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Rest when youre dead or when youre coughing for the last 5 hours without stopping with covid like me . Weights looking good mate. Lots of progress


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Rest when youre dead or when youre coughing for the last 5 hours without stopping with covid like me . Weights looking good mate. Lots of progress


Paul mate how are you letting covid stop you? I thought you were better than that


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Paul mate how are you letting covid stop you? I thought you were better than that


True mate. Who needs the ability to breathe when doing heavy weights. Ill go get a few hundred kg on my back then


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> True mate. Who needs the ability to breathe when doing heavy weights. Ill go get a few hundred kg on my back then


Just use your dumbbell mate, you know which one.... 💪😋


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *03/11/22*
> 
> Barbell Row:
> 
> ...


It did because you had a good session mate, surprising is a bit of rest... ✔💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*05/11/22*

Incline Press (Machine)

40kg x 12 (WU)
40kg x 12 (WU)
100kg x 5
160kg x 2
120kg x 8
80kg x 12

Pec Fly (Machine)

-SINGLE ARM

59kg x 10
73kg x 10
100kg x 8

Close Grip Bench

70kg x 10
80kg x 7

DB Lateral Raise:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Cable Front Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Single Arm Pushdown:

10.2kg x 12
10.2kg x 12

-ABS

Cable Crunch:

2 x 15

Hanging Leg Raises:

2 x 10

Feeling a bit discouraged as my routine and training has been all over the place, Going to be smashing it out over the weekend and getting back to it. In fairness i have started work so schedules going to be a little bit different but will make it work. Diet needs to get back to normal too if im honest.

Pec fly felt good today. 100kg on single arm was unexpected.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What kind of pec fly is it? 100KG on one arm sounds like an obscene amount of weight for an iso movement. I’d expect a pec iso to be lower than a pec compound in terms of weight used, maybe just a funky machine though.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> What kind of pec fly is it? 100KG on one arm sounds like an obscene amount of weight for an iso movement. I’d expect a pec iso to be lower than a pec compound in terms of weight used, maybe just a funky machine though.


It’s just a matrix pec deck, set it up so im sat sideways on the seat and can contract fully with one arm at a time. Not a free weight by any chance


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> It’s just a matrix pec deck, set it up so im sat sideways on the seat and can contract fully with one arm at a time. Not a free weight by any chance


With you lad. How’s the gut feeling at the moment?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> With you lad. How’s the gut feeling at the moment?


Not to get ahead of myself but doing good. Feel like im releasing satan for an hour or so in the mornings but other than that sleep is back and getting through days without UC bothering me.

Not sure if it is a gut issue or just me but i’ve noticed if i’m off diet ever so slightly my bodyweight strips off me instantly. 4~ days being ill and eating less and i’ve dropped .9kg but trying to get back onto it now.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Not to get ahead of myself but doing good. Feel like im releasing satan for an hour or so in the mornings but other than that sleep is back and getting through days without UC bothering me.
> 
> Not sure if it is a gut issue or just me but i’ve noticed if i’m off diet ever so slightly my bodyweight strips off me instantly. 4~ days being ill and eating less and i’ve dropped .9kg but trying to get back onto it now.


You are still as strong mate so don't fret about it.... Press on regardless! ✔


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> *01/11/22*
> 
> Incline Press (Machine)
> 
> ...


Some good numbers there mate.

And with the other workouts too. You on cycle at the moment?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Some good numbers there mate.
> 
> And with the other workouts too. You on cycle at the moment?


Cheers , And yes around week 4.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers , And yes around week 4.


What you running at the moment .


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> What you running at the moment .


600/400/400 test deca mast. Little bit more than previous cycles due to the mast.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> 600/400/400 test deca mast. Little bit more than previous cycles due to the mast.


Funnily enough I was thinking of running something Very similar on my next cycle . Sounds good though mate .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers , And yes around week 4.


I'm going to do a similar cycle to yours over Christmas, 175mg test, 200mg mast, 300mg deca. Will be a nice little cycle to see me through to show prep commencement.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> I'm going to do a similar cycle to yours over Christmas, 175mg test, 200mg mast, 300mg deca. Will be a nice little cycle to see me through to show prep commencement.


Any plans for what you’ll be running during prep?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Any plans for what you’ll be running during prep?


Swapping to short esters, probably just test prop and mast prop. Possibly some T3, but unlikely. Will be lean enough that 8 weeks will get me peeled.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*06/11/22*

Pullover (Machine WU)

45kg x 10
50kg x 10
55kg x 8

Lat Pulldown:

65kg x 8
75kg x 8
80kg x 8
70kg x 8

Cable Row:

50kg x 10
50kg x 10

Single Arm Pulldown:

2 x 10

Machine Row:

-EACH ARM

40kg x 8
20kg x 10
20kg x 15

Barbell Shrug:

100kg x 12
100kg x 12

EZ-Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 10
30kg x 10
40kg x 6

Hammer Curl:

18kg x 10
22kg x 10

Incline DB Curl:

14kg x 10
14kg x 6 (complete failure) 

-ABS

Cable Crunch:

3 x 10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking very muscular....✔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*07/11/22*

Deadlift:

70kg x 5
120kg x 5
150kg x 1
170kg x 1
170kg x 1

Leg Press:

100kg x 12
100kg x 12
100kg x 12

Can’t even really call it a session today, every time i went to get a rep up i felt like i was going to violently throw up. Shit happens i guess.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *07/11/22*
> 
> Deadlift:
> 
> ...


It does at times mate, if you feel like that do the leg press first and work up the weight to the heavy exercises. I gather you started with Deadlift and it was not a normal lifting day so you felt sick. 170kg is a lot of weight - go easier...✔💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> It does at times mate, if you feel like that do the leg press first and work up the weight to the heavy exercises. I gather you started with Deadlift and it was not a normal lifting day so you felt sick. 170kg is a lot of weight - go easier...✔💪💯


Was actually feeling fine and was meant to be a training day, set out to get 5~ reps of the 170 but my stomach didnt agree with me, just an off day!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Was actually feeling fine and was meant to be a training day, set out to get 5~ reps of the 170 but my stomach didnt agree with me, just an off day!


Fair enough mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*08/11/22*

Incline Press (Machine)

40kg x 12
100kg x 12
140kg x 4
120kg x 7

Pec Fly (Machine)

100kg x 10
120kg x 8
73kg x 10

Incline Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 12
40kg x 12

DB Lateral Raise:

12kg x 10
12kg x 10

Cable Lateral Raise:

7.9kg x 8
5.7kg x 10

Cable Front Raise:

5.7kg x 10
5.7kg x 10

Single Arm Pushdown:

10.2kg x 10
10.2kg x 10


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Stop showing off throwing those heavy weights around mate.... 😋

Nothing stopping you now... 💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*09/11/22*

Pullover (Machine WU)

40kg x 12
50kg x 10
60kg x 8
40kg x 12

Lateral Pulldown:

65kg x 12
80kg x 8
75kg x 8
60kg x 15

Cable Row:

50kg x 10
60kg x 8

Single Arm Pulldown:

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
60kg x 10

-DROPSET 

40kg x 12
20kg x 8

Machine Row:

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 12
60kg x 8
80kg x 8

EZ-Bar Curl:

35kg x 10
40kg x 8

Bicep Curl (Machine)

-SINGLE ARM

15kg x 10
15kg x 10
20kg x 13 (3 assisted past failure)

+ 21’s 2 sets finisher 15kg

Pushed to the ABSOLUTE limit today.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*10/11/22*

Leg Extensions:

59kg x 12
73kg x 8
86kg x 8

Leg Press:

100kg x 12
200kg x 8
200kg x 8
50kg x 15
50kg x 12

RDL:

60kg x 10
60kg x 10


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Wanted an update on my bloods today and situation with my colitis meds etc as i was meant to hear back from a doctor this week but simply havent, Got a call back basically saying they have no fkn clue what is going on and the doctor i last spoke with “wasnt aware of me” when i have met him in person before.

NHS is up shits creek without a paddle.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Wanted an update on my bloods today and situation with my colitis meds etc as i was meant to hear back from a doctor this week but simply havent, Got a call back basically saying they have no fkn clue what is going on and the doctor i last spoke with “wasnt aware of me” when i have met him in person before.
> 
> NHS is up shits creek without a paddle.


Five star service.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*11/11/22*

Pec Fly:

50kg x 12 (WU)
63kg x 12 (WU)

90kg x 12
86kg x 12

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 6

Chest Press (Machine)

3 x 10

Close Grip Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 8
40kg x 8

Lateral Raise (Machine)

15kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)
30kg x 12
30kg x 11
20kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)

DB Lateral Raise:

10kg x 10
10kg x 10

Overhead Tricep Ext:

25kg x 12
25kg x 12
25kg x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

(Screenshot from Video)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking bigger mate and well done! Putting the effort and it is showing... 💪✔


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 220327
> 
> 
> (Screenshot from Video)


That's the "get the fck outta my way" pose. A classic 🤣


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> That's the "get the fck outta my way" pose. A classic 🤣


Practicing for when someone is taking too long on a machine


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*12/11/22*

Lat Pullover (Machine WU)

45kg x 12
50kg x 12
65kg x 8

Lateral Pulldown:

70kg x 10
75kg x 10
65kg x 10

Single Arm Pulldown:

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
60kg x 8
80kg x 6

Chest Supported T Row:

40kg x 10
60kg x 5
20kg x 15

Rope Curl:

30kg x 15
30kg x 15

Bicep Curl (Machine)

20kg x 10
20kg x 10
25kg x 9

Barbell Shrugs:

100kg x 12
60kg x 12

Slightly heavier day today on some sets , Honestly quite tired but just wanted to smash it out. Back was toast by the time i got to T rows.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Skin is still absolutely fcked from the pred , couple weeks left then hopefully off it for good and going to try something to clear the back and shoulders up.

Still find it funny how i had 0 acne in the past , even from AAS and pred decides to mess with it so badly.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 220377
> 
> 
> Skin is still absolutely fcked from the pred , couple weeks left then hopefully off it for good and going to try something to clear the back and shoulders up.
> ...


Looking much bigger mate. Well done. Ive always had acne on my back but gear made it worse. Just started accutane. On day 4 and my back is starting to dry out already


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Looking much bigger mate. Well done. Ive always had acne on my back but gear made it worse. Just started accutane. On day 4 and my back is starting to dry out already


Appreciate it. And yeah i had something before i mentioned on here forgot the name of it but it took weeks to even see small improvements and made me smell of vinegar so not quite ideal. 

Normally as my pred doses lower it calms down a bit so hoping its the same this time around. Still straying away from accutane for the moment as much as i hate the look of my back atm.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Looking much bigger mate. Well done. Ive always had acne on my back but gear made it worse. Just started accutane. On day 4 and my back is starting to dry out already


No - your gimp suit made your acne worse mate, you were wearing it to long.....😋


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Appreciate it. And yeah i had something before i mentioned on here forgot the name of it but it took weeks to even see small improvements and made me smell of vinegar so not quite ideal.


That was from all the chips you eat mate.... Not the acne creams...😋


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> No - your gimp suit made your acne worse mate, you were wearing it to long.....😋


Thanks for that mental image 🤣🤦‍♂️


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Thanks for that mental image 🤣🤦‍♂️


Its why @Brian Multigym and i are so friendly with each other


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*13/11/22*

Leg Extensions:

59kg x 12
71kg x 12
89kg x 10
101kg x 8

Hack Squat:

40kg x 8
60kg x 8
80kg x 6

Leg Press:

40kg x 8
80kg x 8
160kg x 8
200kg x 10

Leg Curl:

47kg x 10
47kg x 10
47kg x 10

The leg press was an absolute killer, Set out to reach around 5-6 reps on 200kg but pushed 10 unexpectedly. Also on a new machine which i got the most possible ROM with my legs literally against my body.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Leg extensions = 💪💯✔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*14/11/22*

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 12 (WU)
40kg x 12 (WU)

100kg x 8
160kg x 3
120kg x 6
80kg x 8

Pec Fly:

107kg x 10
134kg x 6
79kg x 16

Incline Bench (Smith)

-WEIGHT ADDED

30kg x 12
50kg x 8
70kg x 5

Close Grip Bench

60kg x 8
60kg x 8

Lateral DB Raise:

16kg x 10
16kg x 10

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 12
5.7kg x 10

Cable Front Raise:

5.7kg x 10
3.4kg x 10

Single Arm Pushdown:

10kg x 10
10kg x 10

-ABS

Cable Crunch:

3 x 12

At puregym again today, Pec fly was moving like nothing, ended up full stacking it and form didnt break down too badly. Overall not a bad session but cant get that incline press past 80kg each side x 3 for the life of me.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> *14/11/22*
> 
> Incline Press (Machine)
> 
> ...


if it’s not budging I would suggest eating more or revaluate your training. This is why we log 😉🙂. Something not improving look back on journal and correct it. To be honest in my opinion I think you are wasting to much energy on your warm ups . How hard was the 8 reps prior before jumping on your 3 rep ?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> if it’s not budging I would suggest eating more or revaluate your training. This is why we log 😉🙂. Something not improving look back on journal and correct it. To be honest in my opinion I think you are wasting to much energy on your warm ups . How hard was the 8 reps prior before jumping on your 3 rep ?


Check my instagram mate, Probably a 4/5 out of 10 nothing intense they moved quick and smooth. Everything else is increasing though a fair amount all around the board i’m pushing as much as my body allows me on the day. Start of this month my pec fly was only at 107kg as opposed to todays 134kg so decent bump up there alone.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Quite frankly need to remind myself bodybuilding and progress is a marathon not a sprint, always putting pressure on myself trying to get that bodyweight on or push that extra weight at the gym. Not something i can rush though for sure.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Quite frankly need to remind myself bodybuilding and progress is a marathon not a sprint, always putting pressure on myself trying to get that bodyweight on or push that extra weight at the gym. Not something i can rush though for sure.


Very true statement mate. Good mindset.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Quite frankly need to remind myself bodybuilding and progress is a marathon not a sprint, always putting pressure on myself trying to get that bodyweight on or push that extra weight at the gym. Not something i can rush though for sure.


That is the same for most of us unfortunately. Never happy with my self always want to be bigger stronger , it’s a never ending process . Checked your vids you were right moved quite easy yes . Maybe try some rest pause reps at the end of the set . Rest pause work has done wonders for my flat and incline over the years . Very good for when stuck in a rut


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Quite frankly need to remind myself bodybuilding and progress is a marathon not a sprint, always putting pressure on myself trying to get that bodyweight on or push that extra weight at the gym. Not something i can rush though for sure.


Like others have commented - "Rome was not built in a day!" You are doing great, 160kg+ (350lbs 😨) is a huge undertaking, not to be passed off. Take it gradually mate, you could injure yourself trying to overdo it. You are progressing well, it can take up to 10 years, even with PED use, to put on the muscle I think you are after and you are trying to cram it in 4 or 5... Agree with gymaddict1986, usually if you have plateaued, you change the exercise or train differently with different repetitions methods.

Your Pec Fly weight is 💪💯 I once seemed to do that exercise easily regardless of the weight, but not 295lbs...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You’re only young lad, plenty of time to make gains ahead.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *14/11/22*
> 
> Incline Bench (Smith)
> 
> ...


Is this the weight each side of the bar? If so make it a total mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Is this the weight each side of the bar? If so make it a total mate.


I wish mate! Thats the total added onto the smith, 35 each side top set.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I wish mate! Thats the total added onto the smith, 35 each side top set.


Thanks Alex, I thought so but checked because you are dealing with some really heavy weight on other exercises... 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How much gym equipment are you going break and bend today mate?....😨💪😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> How much gym equipment are you going break and bend today mate?....😨💪😋


Haha none unfortunately mate, Going to be taking a rest got some things to do and will be doing a pull day tomorrow.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Haha none unfortunately mate, Going to be taking a rest got some things to do and will be doing a pull day tomorrow.


Rest days (if used effectively) more important that the exercise days bro. Take it easy. 

For those that don't understand, what is ulcerative colitis and does it affect muscle building.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Rest days (if used effectively) more important that the exercise days bro. Take it easy.
> 
> For those that don't understand, what is ulcerative colitis and does it affect muscle building.


Not as much as your condition has affected your muscle building


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Not as much as your condition has affected your muscle building


True man


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sh*t pisstake of a day, Crap sleep , tried sleeping at midnight and ended up properly waking up at 4pm still tired and lethargic for work. Managed to get my food in though. No clue what caused me to feel so tired maybe i over did the dmaa for the last 2 days  Fully focused pull day tomorrow hopefully! Itching to smash it out.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> For those that don't understand, what is ulcerative colitis and does it affect muscle building.


Depends wether in a flair or not.

Worst case you’re not digesting food, sh*tting out all your body’s blood to the point of anemia and watching your body wither away as you lose 11kg within a month or so. Would be lucky to get away from a toilet for 30 mins and not wake up 10 times during the night. Not to get started on the pain.

Wish i was exaggerating but that was my experience around april/may. Cant even say it was due to stress as i was just coming back from a nice holiday


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Depends wether in a flair or not.
> 
> Worst case you’re not digesting food, sh*tting out all your body’s blood to the point of anemia and watching your body wither away as you lose 11kg within a month or so. Would be lucky to get away from a toilet for 30 mins and not wake up 10 times during the night. Not to get started on the pain.
> 
> Wish i was exaggerating but that was my experience around april/may. Cant even say it was due to stress as i was just coming back from a nice holiday


That's way worse than schzioprenia mate. Best of luck.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> That's way worse than schzioprenia mate. Best of luck.


Hes got a bad condition but does very well with it. I dont think its as bad as a bloke thinking he is jesus christ and running around getting arrested for fighting with police because he had an argument with his mates eminem and snoop dogg


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Hes got a bad condition but does very well with it. I dont think its as bad as a bloke thinking he is jesus christ and running around getting arrested for fighting with police because he had an argument with his mates eminem and snoop dogg


Perhaps might, we can't let the obstacles bring us down though


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*16/11/22*

Barbell Row:

60kg x 10
60kg x 10
100kg x 8
100kg x 8

Barbell Shrug:

100kg x 10
60kg x 10

Rack Pull:

120kg x 5
170kg x 5
200kg x 2

Single Arm Pulldown:

25kg x 10
32kg x 10
45kg x 5

Hammer Curl:

18kg x 10
18kg x 10

Incline DB Curl:

12kg x 10
12kg x 6


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

💪💯✔ Anything left of that rack....😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*18/11/22*

Pec Fly

63kg x 12 (WU)
63kg x 12 (WU)

90kg x 10
100kg x 10

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
40kg x 12
60kg x 10

Chest Press (Machine)

x 10 (6)
x 9 (8)

x 3 (8) -> x 3 (6)

Low Chest Fly (Machine)

50kg x 15
65kg x 10
60kg x 10

Lateral Raise (Machine) 

20kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)
25kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)
35kg x 10
25kg x 10

DB Lateral Raise: 

7kg x 10
7kg x 10

Tricep Pushdown:

20kg x 12
30kg x 10
30kg x 8
20kg x 8


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

++ also trained abs and rear delts a little while after 

Been feeling tired as fck in the mornings like my sleep absolutely sucks but getting through. Colitis said hello today with a bit of bleeding which isn’t the best sign. Otherwise moving strong.

Definitely putting some size on , overall feeling good in the gym.

Thinking of getting a nice DB shoulder press back into rotation, was progressing some nice weight on it previously.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> ++ also trained abs and rear delts a little while after
> 
> Been feeling tired as fck in the mornings like my sleep absolutely sucks but getting through. Colitis said hello today with a bit of bleeding which isn’t the best sign. Otherwise moving strong.
> 
> ...


Get a bit of standing BB in the mix!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *18/11/22*
> 
> Pec Fly
> 
> 100kg x 10


Going light in case you broke the Pec machine.... 😨

Or was it at the Pure Gym - " It is what it is" mate...😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Going light in case you broke the Pec machine.... 😨
> 
> Or was it at the Pure Gym - " It is what it is" mate...😉


No mate, was at the good gym for that session!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*19/11/22*

Pullover (Machine WU)

45kg x 12
50kg x 10
45kg x 10

60kg x 10
65kg x 11

Close Grip Lat Pulldown:

55kg x 10
65kg x 10
75kg x 8
55kg x 10

Single Arm Pulldown:

3 x 8

Chest Supported T Row:

20kg x 12
40kg x 10
50kg x 8

Smith Shrugs:

-WEIGHT ADDED

50kg x 12
70kg x 12
70kg x 12

Row (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
80kg x 10

Face Pulls:

2 x 10

Rope Hammer Curls:

2 x 15

Bicep Curl (Machine)

2 x 10

Incline DB Curl:

2 x 10

Trained with a mate today. Volume he does absolutely kills me , will be feeling this session tomorrow but got some good weights in.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> *14/11/22*
> 
> Incline Press (Machine)
> 
> ...


Monster power there on the pec fly mate.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> *19/11/22*
> 
> Pullover (Machine WU)
> 
> ...


How come you're only doing two sets per exercise?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> How come you're only doing two sets per exercise?


Found the last rows and face pulls to be too much volume so it was very half assed was already out of it. Biceps wise i would have done an extra set for both the machine and incline dumbbells but i had nothing left in me so called it quits there, still got a good workout in though worked hard in the sets i did do.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Also on the topic of only doing 2 sets, I do have some exercises i normally do in 2 , for example an incline smith bench and a close grip smith. I try not go overboard with my volume and really bust balls for the sets that matter. Would normally have exercises for more sets before those then using the smith to burn out completely.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Also on the topic of only doing 2 sets, I do have some exercises i normally do in 2 , for example an incline smith bench and a close grip smith. I try not go overboard with my volume and really bust balls for the sets that matter. Would normally have exercises for more sets before those then using the smith to burn out completely.


Interesting approach. I've been coached by a couple of different IFBB pros and they've never given me training plans with 2 working sets in them before. 

Usually 3 working sets, up to 7 working sets for lagging body parts.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Interesting approach. I've been coached by a couple of different IFBB pros and they've never given me training plans with 2 working sets in them before.
> 
> Usually 3 working sets, up to 7 working sets for lagging body parts.


Feel like it’s worked well in my training. Within reason of course, obviously not working every exercise in 2 sets.

Like mentioned before if i do incline press and pec fly i’d normally go to the smith for 2 sets of incline bench and 2 sets of close grip. Feel like that finishes it off perfectly because especially after the close grip there’s nothing left in the chest and it’s a way to get the triceps going a little moving through the workout.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Feel like it’s worked well in my training. Within reason of course, obviously not working every exercise in 2 sets.
> 
> Like mentioned before if i do incline press and pec fly i’d normally go to the smith for 2 sets of incline bench and 2 sets of close grip. Feel like that finishes it off perfectly because especially after the close grip there’s nothing left in the chest and it’s a way to get the triceps going a little moving through the workout.


Fair enough mate, training is a dynamic thing anyway, it can be changed and adapted over time to what works for you. 

I know that approach wouldn't work for me, I wouldn't be pushing myself hard enough. Or maybe I'm pushing myself too hard?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Fair enough mate, training is a dynamic thing anyway, it can be changed and adapted over time to what works for you.
> 
> I know that approach wouldn't work for me, I wouldn't be pushing myself hard enough. Or maybe I'm pushing myself too hard?


Give it a try mate, Not sure how it would fit into your planning.

I feel like i push hard on those personally, i’m loading as much as possible and usually getting a spot to take it to failure.

Haven’t been the type to fly through my working sets with no effort put in


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Give it a try mate, Not sure how it would fit into your planning.
> 
> I feel like i push hard on those personally, i’m loading as much as possible and usually getting a spot to take it to failure.
> 
> Haven’t been the type to fly through my working sets with no effort put in


That’s the thing with training with intensity , you do not need a lot of work .it’s personally my favourite way to train . Can’t knock others though what fits for one won’t fit for all , just got to find what works for the individual . If 2 sets works best for you and the intensity is very high I would defo keep at it mate if progressing well .I still progress well on 3 sets but even better on 2 as I find for my self when doing 3 I am leaving work in reserve for my final set . With my 2 set approach nothing is left in the tank


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

train2win said:


> Interesting approach. I've been coached by a couple of different IFBB pros and they've never given me training plans with 2 working sets in them before.
> 
> Usually 3 working sets, up to 7 working sets for lagging body parts.


Since you and Alex are on the subject of two sets - my gym owner recommends two sets per exercise. I even looked into it and it is said by an expert that two sets are as good as three if you train hard. I perform three sets, but I use the first set now as a bit of a warm up. If you train hard, two sets will work for you. I'm sure @PaulNe and @gymaddict1986 performs two sets per exercise.

I have never seen a training plan or a recommendation from experts to perform seven sets.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

😕💯 - No posts for two days? Resting up mate? I guess you will be posting about a strenuous workout shortly, now I have posted that.... ✔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*21/11/22*

Deadlift: 

70kg x 5
120kg x 5
160kg x 1
190kg fail
160kg fail

Leg Press:

100kg x 12
200kg x 10
200kg x 8
100kg x 12

Single Leg Extensions:

32kg x 8
25kg x 8

Should have stayed home. Weak , unmotivated and now in a worse mood than when i started. Training after a heavy night of drinking never goes well lesson learnt.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> *21/11/22*
> 
> Deadlift:
> 
> ...


Get some good good food inside ya boyo. 
you’ll be back to normal in no time. 
Ain’t no substitute for youth!
Better to go and have a shit session than to have no gone at all.
Well done for putting in a good effort. 👍🏻


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> *21/11/22*
> 
> Deadlift:
> 
> ...


Meant to say,
How come you went for 190 after only a single with 160kg?
To gauge strength/warm up or just for the sake of pulling 190? 
I ask because it’s a big jump after doing a single.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Agree with Jeremy, some good numbers there and you went training and worked out - that's a positive mate!

Yes, drink and training don't mix. You know that now so up your mood.. ✔


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> *21/11/22*
> 
> Deadlift:
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t kick your self to much ,has happened to most of us I am sure . At the end of the day , we need a life outside of bodybuilding , can’t entirely live like monks. Need to let hair down every once in a while. Been thinking about having a drink or two my self recently. I am sure you will make up for it next week mate .


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Meant to say,
> How come you went for 190 after only a single with 160kg?
> To gauge strength/warm up or just for the sake of pulling 190?
> I ask because it’s a big jump after doing a single.


I tend to gauge strength with 160 , see how it goes and then lift accordingly. Clearly a bit off today lol

I wont even try justify it though. Retrospect after having drank , only had one meal today i should’ve kept it light or just rested. Could have repped 160 and would have probably been better off.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> I tend to gauge strength with 160 , see how it goes and then lift accordingly. Clearly a bit off today lol
> 
> I wont even try justify it though. Retrospect after having drank , only had one meal today i should’ve kept it light or just rested. Could have repped 160 and would have probably been better off.


The reason I say it is because deads are a risky move if your heads not on and your not feeling on form physically. 
No point shagging yourself for 1 rep and then having to see someone about herniated discs for the rest of your days.
That’s just coming from someone who suffers with disc issues.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Colitis been bothering me the past week, convenient when the NHS only give you a phone call once in a blue moon even though really its a fragile situation that should be monitored especially as my steroid doses are lowered.

Azathioropine dose was meant to be reviewed along with my bloods on it, Did it fck. All this talk about getting bloods done every 1/2 weeks for them to sit on a system and not even be able to see them myself. Got a phone call Thursday and will mention it.

Not even sure what the next step would be going into another flair, Had more prednisolone courses than i can count and current one started at a very high dose. 

Will check my bodyweight sometime next week, usually its the first thing to really give in before a proper flair, only occasional bleeding at the moment so hoping it passes.

Doing everything i can to keep myself going and progressing otherwise.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Still waiting for my bloody biopsy results 10 weeks later me. Nightmare. It’s not too bad at the moment but obviously far from ideal. Hopefully yours clears up soon lad. Don’t be afraid to listen to your body and take a rest in the meantime. We’ve probably made ourselves (more) ill kicking our asses in the gym on minimal sleep, dehydrated and underfed during our bad periods.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Colitis been bothering me the past week, convenient when the NHS only give you a phone call once in a blue moon even though really its a fragile situation that should be monitored especially as my steroid doses are lowered.
> 
> Azathioropine dose was meant to be reviewed along with my bloods on it, Did it fck. All this talk about getting bloods done every 1/2 weeks for them to sit on a system and not even be able to see them myself. Got a phone call Thursday and will mention it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the condition is back mate. Keep calm though, and I agree you should be monitored more but this is the story nationwide currently mate from what I can gather.

On an immunosuppressant your blood is supposed to be checked regularly mate. Once a month for me from memory, if I had taken my immunosuppressants, but I never took them in the end. If your blood and other things have been checked, you can get access to your records using your phone or tablet, but you need to tell the your surgery you want access.

If you are not happy call your surgery and/or let the Doctor know on Thursday you need to be checked up on. You can always call the Out of Hours if you need be. They were great with me.

Don't get down and keep training it will keep you happy that you are doing your thing and you will feel better for doing it - regardless of the effort. Doing what you can, as you did the other night is a positive!!! ✔💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Sorry to hear the condition is back mate. Keep calm though, and I agree you should be monitored more but this is the story nationwide currently mate from what I can gather.
> 
> On an immunosuppressant your blood is supposed to be checked regularly mate. Once a month for me from memory, if I had taken my immunosuppressants, but I never took them in the end. If your blood and other things have been checked, you can get access to your records using your phone or tablet, but you need to tell the your surgery you want access.
> 
> ...


Called the GP and got told they have no access to it only the specialist does so its a ballache. Will hear back Thursday.

Think today’s going to be a rest, hardly gotten any food in going to have a roast later and hope im back feeling good tomorrow for a push day. As much as i’d love to train i know the 500 or so cals worth of food i have in me right now wont get me far.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Called the GP and got told they have no access to it only the specialist does so its a ballache. Will hear back Thursday.
> 
> Think today’s going to be a rest, hardly gotten any food in going to have a roast later and hope im back feeling good tomorrow for a push day. As much as i’d love to train i know the 500 or so cals worth of food i have in me right now wont get me far.


I'm absolutely sure your GP/Doctor will have reports from the specialist, as your GP sent you to the specialist! I can remember my Doctor reading out loud a document from the specialist and usually I got my own copy! You come under the care of your GP and as such I'm sure he will get a report from every NHS department he sends you too, from memory my GP does. Again, you can now get access to your records held by the NHS but you need to ask for access! I'm sure I am correct, but in your case I don't know mate, different NHS Trust and all that....

Do right, rest up today and do what you can relieve the condition and have your roast! ✔💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I'm absolutely sure your GP/Doctor will have reports from the specialist, as your GP sent you to the specialist! I can remember my Doctor reading out loud a document from the specialist and usually I got my own copy! You come under the care of your GP and as such I'm sure he will get a report from every NHS department he sends you too, from memory my GP does. Again, you can now get access to your records held by the NHS but you need to ask for access! I'm sure I am correct, but in your case I don't know mate, different NHS Trust and all that....
> 
> Do right, rest up today and do what you can relieve the condition and have your roast! ✔💯


Not sure mate , Going to wait until Thursday not long now, either they actually dont have them or they’re just [email protected] and cant be bothered to look through really. I know they’ve had some so its a bit odd.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Weighed in at 77.5kg today, measured after sh*tting out satan , his friends and a bit of my sanity.

Not the best but what can you do considering the circumstances. Started cycle at 74kg , still have about 5 weeks left roughly.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Weighed in at 77.5kg today, measured after sh*tting out satan , his friends and a bit of my sanity.
> 
> Not the best but what can you do considering the circumstances. Started cycle at 74kg , still have about 5 weeks left roughly.


You look bigger than 77.5kilos mate. Just keep doing what you’re doing.
Keep driving the doctors mad. 
make sure they stay on top of your medical requirements.
Keep on chipping away at it and most of all don’t let shit get you down.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Keep on chipping away at it and most of all don’t let shit get you down.


That “shit” is quite literal haha


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Weighed in at 77.5kg today, measured after sh*tting out satan , his friends and a bit of my sanity.
> 
> Not the best but what can you do considering the circumstances. Started cycle at 74kg , still have about 5 weeks left roughly.


As I have said previously and now Jeremy, you look a lot bigger than 78kg. 💪💯 Yes, you have a condition that can hamper you, but you haven't let it get you down or hold you up, that is a big positive mate. ✔ You won't be alone with your situation either. Some bodybuilders have all kinds of issues. Do what you can and keep going mate! Jeremy is correct, get onto those Doctors to sort it out, like I have said, I know a few with your condition and they seem to have it under control the majority of the time.

You have done well, don't let this flare up get you down and keep training!.. ✔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*23/11/22*

Pec Fly (Machine)

59kg x 12 (WU)
59kg x 8 (WU)

81kg x 8
100kg x 8
108kg x 6

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
40kg x 8

Chest Press (Machine)

-Neutral Grip

(6) x 10
(5) x 10
(5) x 6

Lower Chest Fly (Machine)

50kg x 10
70kg x 12

Lateral Raise (Machine)

25kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)
25kg x 10
25kg x 10

DB Lateral Raise:

8kg x 10
8kg x 10

Tricep Pushdown:

20kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 8

Well lads we know i wasnt going to be held back and i’d push through. Back at it for a push day which went okay , Incline press was down the slightest bit and chest press i did neutral grip so got different weights through the sets, other than that i made improvements on pec fly + lower chest fly from the last session.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate, keep at it!


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Meant to have a phone call at 2:30, no call for a second time. Called the office got told to wait, if i dont get a call i’ll assume they’re just testing my willingness to go into hospital and find the gastro myself.

And they were wondering why i had to start a high dose of prednisolone on my own accord with my last flair… Can’t get a hold of the fcks unless you’re on deaths bed.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Meant to have a phone call at 2:30, no call for a second time. Called the office got told to wait, if i dont get a call i’ll assume they’re just testing my willingness to go into hospital and find the gastro myself.
> 
> And they were wondering why i had to start a high dose of prednisolone on my own accord with my last flair… Can’t get a hold of the fcks unless you’re on deaths bed.


Unfortunately this will happen mate. 
Just keep your chin up and keep ****ing on at em.
I appreciate its agg for you but this is the game you’re going to have to play (as I’m sure you know already)
I’ve done a few things private like scans, teeth and injections and the service is night and day.
I’m not saying go private but I am saying if there is something you desperately need and you’re not getting it then it can help speed things up in someways if you have evidence from scans and tests etc etc.
Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Unfortunately this will happen mate.
> Just keep your chin up and keep ****ing on at em.
> I appreciate its agg for you but this is the game you’re going to have to play (as I’m sure you know already)
> I’ve done a few things private like scans, teeth and injections and the service is night and day.
> ...


Not sure private would treat it as its a previous condition no?

I know DLTBB has tried and had no luck because of his pre diagnosis even being in the record


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Weighed in at 77.5kg today, measured after sh*tting out satan , his friends and a bit of my sanity.
> 
> Not the best but what can you do considering the circumstances. Started cycle at 74kg , still have about 5 weeks left roughly.


Just keep going mate.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Just keep going mate.


Always 🤝


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Not sure private would treat it as its a previous condition no?
> 
> I know DLTBB has tried and had no luck because of his pre diagnosis even being in the record


Well my problems would have been for different things so you could be right there.
I have however sped up processes for scans as my wife did it a few months ago. This was to diagnose an issue so she would then be treated so I’m not too sure.
Hope that makes sense


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Well my problems would have been for different things so you could be right there.
> I have however sped up processes for scans as my wife did it a few months ago. This was to diagnose an issue so she would then be treated so I’m not too sure.
> Hope that makes sense


I see what you mean yeah , i’ve had private dental scans before so the NHS can continue the work in a way.

Considering the condition is chronic i dont think i’d have much luck, its already diagnosed and its just treating it now or getting the fcker gone which i dont think i want to do at this age really. 

Going to have a look into it if i see things with the NHS are really having a negative impact on it, i’m still managing for now so hoping it just calms down and i get that rare phonecall. Fingers crossed eh?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Not sure private would treat it as its a previous condition no?
> 
> I know DLTBB has tried and had no luck because of his pre diagnosis even being in the record


It’s true. My Mrs work are adding to their private health insurance policy to cover partners etc. soon so I will give it another shot then and see if I can wrangle anything.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Meant to have a phone call at 2:30, no call for a second time. Called the office got told to wait, if i dont get a call i’ll assume they’re just testing my willingness to go into hospital and find the gastro myself.
> 
> And they were wondering why i had to start a high dose of prednisolone on my own accord with my last flair… Can’t get a hold of the fcks unless you’re on deaths bed.


Not at all good mate, keep calling now, I would or go to the hospital. You shouldn't have to take courses of Prednisolone yourself because the Doctor is not available...


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Time to reel the day in. Got some peppers stuffed with rice and beef mince, mixed veg on the side cooked in the oven. Absolute bliss , not sure if its too common of a meal here in England though.

Stress dropped for today going to rest up and hit a pull day tomorrow, hopefully a very good one.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Got the receptionist chasing around the doctor that was meant to call me now to get some answers about what to do with my medication.

Funnily enough not the first time the same girl has had to do this, very helpful last time and got back to me within the day with some answers so hoping she keeps that reputation up. Not all hope is lost. This journal has just become my adventures with the NHS at this point


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Final little update as its sorted for now, Prednisolone slowed down dropping every 2 weeks , and my immunisuppresants (Azathiropine) increased to 100mg. Hopefully all goes well, will have bloods in 2 weeks.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*25/11/22*

Lat Pullover (Machine WU)

45kg x 10
55kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 8

Lateral Pulldown:

65kg x 8
75kg x 8
80kg x 8

Cable Row (Close Grip)

40kg x 10
40kg x 10

Single Arm Pulldown:

x 8
x 6

Chest Supported T Row:

20kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8

EZ-Bar Curl:

25kg x 10
25kg x 10

Rope Curl:

30kg x 15
30kg x 15

Bicep Curl (Machine)

-SINGLE ARM

20kg x 8
15kg x 6
15kg x 10 (last 2 assisted)

BANGING Session today.

Noticed i hadn’t gotten around to a pull session since the 19th. Went in today and improved basically all of my back work since the last session, added volume onto my biceps too with a reasonable weight. Wasnt able to get my hood up by the end of it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Final little update as its sorted for now, Prednisolone slowed down dropping every 2 weeks , and my immunisuppresants (Azathiropine) increased to 100mg. Hopefully all goes well, will have bloods in 2 weeks.


Finally.... Good news, hopefully the Doctor will be a bit more forthcoming... ✔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*26/11/22*

Hack Squat:

x 8 (WU)
x 8 (WU)

20kg x 8
40kg x 8

Leg Press:

40kg x 8
120kg x 8
160kg x 8
80kg x 15 (NARROW)
80kg x 10 (NARROW)

Leg Extensions:

-SINGLE LEG

23kg x 10
29kg x 10
41kg x 6

Hamstring Curl:

35kg x 10
35kg x 10
35kg x 10
17kg x 10 (SINGLE LEG)

Seated Calf Raise:

20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12

Standing Calf Raise:

30kg x 10
20kg x 10

Decent considering i’ve been up since 6 running on about 5 hours of broken sleep. No knee sleeves though , knees weren’t loving the deep hack squats.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

78kg today lads. Bowel is still a little edgy but hoping i can keep it moving to 80 for the new year and hold there. Expecting i’m just having some fluctuations depending on how much my colitis wants to fck with me on a certain day.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> 78kg today lads. Bowel is still a little edgy but hoping i can keep it moving to 80 for the new year and hold there. Expecting i’m just having some fluctuations depending on how much my colitis wants to fck with me on a certain day.


80kg - over 12.5 stone = great physique plus you look bigger than your weight suggests. Done well mate, especially with your issues! I personally would hold it at that weight and train to keep at that weight mate, but I think you think different. It's all about the end goal in the end. ✔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> 80kg - over 12.5 stone = great physique plus you look bigger than your weight suggests. Done well mate, especially with your issues! I personally would hold it at that weight and train to keep at that weight mate, but I think you think different. It's all about the end goal in the end. ✔


The goal is to hold it there, maybe recomp a little bit in the new year while i cruise which will be followed by another bulk which i’ll take a minimal drug approach and make sure everything such as diet and training is the best it can be.

Most likely and hopefully will be working with DLTBB again for some guidance and accountability going into the next bulk and cycle, Actually did really well for myself while working with him last cycle and bouncing back from the whole hospital and losing a lot of my progress situation.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks for that mate. What I meant is I would stick at 12.5 stone permanently, but I know your goal is different. You have a plan and engaging the help of an experienced bodybuilder is a good move. I am sure you will succeed with the effort you put in and I hope you do mate. 💪


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Brian Multigym said:


> Thanks for that mate. What I meant is I would stick at 12.5 stone permanently, but I know your goal is different. You have a plan and engaging the help of an experienced bodybuilder is a good move. I am sure you will succeed with the effort you put in and I hope you do mate. 💪


That’d be boring. Plenty more gains to be made here. Nobody gets on gear to be content so soon. We like to push.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> That’d be boring. Plenty more gains to be made here. Nobody gets on gear to be content so soon. We like to push.


Fair enough mate, it's all about end goals in the end, we all have a different one. I'm not knocking him, just letting him know I would be happy at his current weight. I'll have to be boring...😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*27/11/22*

Bench:

40kg x 8
60kg x 5
80kg x 3
100kg x 1 (paused)
110kg x 1
100kg x 3 (paused)

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

80kg x 10
120kg x 7
80kg x 8

Pec Fly:

107kg x 8 (last 2 lockout assisted)
66kg x 10
66kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)

DB Shoulder Press:

26kg x 5
34kg x 3 (too fatigued)

DB Lateral Raise:

10kg x 12
10kg x 12

Cable Lateral Raise:

5.7kg x 8

Cable Front Raise:

5.7kg x 8

Tricep Pushdown:

3 x 12

Workout interrupted by having to help my colleague with first aid, convenient. Also had my top set of bench on 110 ruined by the spotter touching the bar on the first rep, dropped it off for some paused reps.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Any tips for not sliding off a bench is appreciated, Was wearing a hoodie today and felt myself sliding up with every rep on the bench press, cant imagine it was ideal for keeping tight unfortunately.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Good benching power for bodyweight mate.
I’ve never been a good bencher. 
well done.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Any tips for not sliding off a bench is appreciated, Was wearing a hoodie today and felt myself sliding up with every rep on the bench press, cant imagine it was ideal for keeping tight unfortunately.


Your arse coming off the bench?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Your arse coming off the bench?


Cheers for the other comment, And no my back is sliding up along the bench after setting up due to the material of the bench / clothing i guess. Bought some resistance bands to try put on the bench to get some friction but it was like a slip and slide today.

Stopped benching for a while but might get back into it see what progress i can continue.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Too much leg drive?
Lock your hams in tight and keep heels pressed into the floor.
Keep your head on the bench throughout the entire move.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Maybe chalk the bench a bit ?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Maybe chalk the bench a bit ?


If im honest getting chalk on my clothes every time i bench would be a bit inconvenient. Never actually owned chalk either even though i should probably grab some.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> If im honest getting chalk on my clothes every time i bench would be a bit inconvenient. Never actually owned chalk either even though i should probably grab some.


Used to use chalk back in the days of strapsless deadlifting.
It’s very convenient. Grab a chalk block off eBay it’s not expensive mate. A little bit goes a long way, not like strong man where they bath in it 😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers for the other comment, And no my back is sliding up along the bench after setting up due to the material of the bench / clothing i guess. Bought some resistance bands to try put on the bench to get some friction but it was like a slip and slide today.
> 
> Stopped benching for a while but might get back into it see what progress i can continue.


I like the bench and to bring mine up I was doing it 3x per week.
I’ve noticed though.
Lifting bigger weight is great for your ego but terrible for your joints and tendons.
i haven’t done singles unless I was warming up.
I think for bodybuilding though would it have any positive carryover into your actual bodybuilding?
I’m right in saying your goal is building your physique as opposed to building your bench?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I like the bench and to bring mine up I was doing it 3x per week.
> I’ve noticed though.
> Lifting bigger weight is great for your ego but terrible for your joints and tendons.
> i haven’t done singles unless I was warming up.
> ...


Absolutely not. I did a 100kg single to get a feel as the last warmup and then i was going to get reps on the 110 but spotter touched the bar half way through the first and i stopped threw me off completely. Single was not intended


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Any tips for not sliding off a bench is appreciated, Was wearing a hoodie today and felt myself sliding up with every rep on the bench press, cant imagine it was ideal for keeping tight unfortunately.


I can only think it is your legs pushing your trainers into whatever is on the floor of the gym and you are moving up with that force. You don't know at times you are doing it! It can only be that moving you up. A lot of bodybuilders in my gym used to lift their legs up off the floor and then bench press..... ✔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> I can only think it is your legs pushing your trainers into whatever is on the floor of the gym and you are moving up with that force. You don't know at times you are doing it! It can only be that moving you up. A lot of bodybuilders in my gym used to lift their legs up off the floor and then bench press..... ✔


Thats exactly it, Thing is wearing a stringer i get enough friction with the bench to keep my shoulders kind of anchored in place and stay tight. Hoodie sent me sliding around so thinking of looping resistance bands on the bench or like Jeremy said using some chalk to keep the shoulders there.

Leg drive is intended on my benches


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Too much leg drive?
> Lock your hams in tight and keep heels pressed into the floor.
> Keep your head on the bench throughout the entire move.


I say completely different.... 😂😉


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I reckon a commercial gym would kick off if you chalked the bench up TBH.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Thats exactly it, Thing is wearing a stringer i get enough friction with the bench to keep my shoulders kind of anchored in place and stay tight. Hoodie sent me sliding around so thinking of looping resistance bands on the bench or like Jeremy said using some chalk to keep the shoulders there.
> 
> Leg drive is intended on my benches


I always have my legs down mate, but a lot don't, or they didn't....


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> I reckon a commercial gym would kick off if you chalked the bench up TBH.


Agree there, some with their expensive gym wear would not be amused.... 😱😂


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> I reckon a commercial gym would kick off if you chalked the bench up TBH.


**** em, if you tidy up after yourself I can’t see the issue.
I got a tug the other day after deads.
picked where someone left off.
Bar had 80 on it I loaded from there and when finished left 80 on, gym staff came over and said you wanna empty that mate. 
I said I left it how I found it? Will there be anything else?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> **** em, if you tidy up after yourself I can’t see the issue.
> I got a tug the other day after deads.
> picked where someone left off.
> Bar had 80 on it I loaded from there and when finished left 80 on, gym staff came over and said you wanna empty that mate.
> I said I left it how I found it? Will there be anything else?


I know it sounds rude, but nobody follows behind me emptying my bar, why should I do it for someone else.
It’s the staff’s job.
You don’t order just eat- pay for delivery and then go and collect it yourself.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I know it sounds rude, but nobody follows behind me emptying my bar, why should I do it for someone else.
> It’s the staff’s job.
> You don’t order just eat- pay for delivery and then go and collect it yourself.


Very controversial topic, I know most gyms ask you to put your weights back but ofc some people wont listen.

Staff in puregyms atleast have a fair bit to do so cant always be cleaning up after every single person, Afterall if everyone left their weights about gyms would look like shitholes and you wont be able to find anything you’re looking for.

Noticed kings manages to stay relatively tidy without staff going around much , i think it really depends on the member base. 

Personally if i use something i’ll unload it fully.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

At the gym I go to once a week or so, if somebody doesn’t unload their bar or machine, they post CCTV of them on their Instagram story and put them on blast.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Very controversial topic, I know most gyms ask you to put your weights back but ofc some people wont listen.
> 
> Staff in puregyms atleast have a fair bit to do so cant always be cleaning up after every single person, Afterall if everyone left their weights about gyms would look like shitholes and you wont be able to find anything you’re looking for.
> 
> ...


I always put back what I’ve used. If everyone did it there wouldnt be any issue.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

My first gym - an old school gym, especially at night there was not a weight on the weight stands and dumbbells were all over. Just the way it was.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> At the gym I go to once a week or so, if somebody doesn’t unload their bar or machine, they post CCTV of them on their Instagram story and put them on blast.


The worst are when someone has been on the leg press before you and there’s 400kg + on it.
Get that all the time. 
nonsense.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> The worst are when someone has been on the leg press before you and there’s 400kg + on it.
> Get that all the time.
> nonsense.


The best when you make someone do a 180 and take their weights off as they were about to leave because you want to use the equipment though. Never gets old seeing them inconvenienced


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> The best when you make someone do a 180 and take their weights off as they were about to leave because you want to use the equipment though. Never gets old seeing them inconvenienced


Absolutely. Done it a few times. Always entertains 🤣


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> The best when you make someone do a 180 and take their weights off as they were about to leave because you want to use the equipment though. Never gets old seeing them inconvenienced


My favourite is when you go to jump on cables and some bloke says ah I’m using that mate.
so you go the other side and he says ah I’m using that too, I then say well you can only use one at a time mate so pick on and then I’ll use the other. I get looks every time for that one. You have to explain that bis and tris can be trained on the same cable and remind them it’s adjustable


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*28/11/22*

Wide Grip Pulldown:

25kg x 10
52kg x 10

86kg x 8
79kg x 8
66kg x 8

Close Grip Pulldown:

45kg x 10
45kg x 10

Single Arm Pulldown:

25kg x 8
18kg x 8

Cable Row:

28kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10

Incline DB Curl:

14kg x 10
14kg x 10

Rope Curl:

14kg x 15
17kg x 12
14kg x 10

EZ-Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

10kg x 12
10kg x 12


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> EZ-Bar Curl:
> 
> -WEIGHT ADDED
> 
> ...


An EZ bar weighs 10kg mate. Is this in addition to the bar?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> An EZ bar weighs 10kg mate. Is this in addition to the bar?


Yeah mate any weight on my EZ bar curls is in addition. VERY weak session today though not feeling 100% and got work later so didnt want to push my luck.

Can normally add 15-20kg each side on the EZ bar if going in fresh after my back work.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Yeah mate any weight on my EZ bar curls is in addition. VERY weak session today though not feeling 100% and got work later so didnt want to push my luck.
> 
> Can normally add 15-20kg each side on the EZ bar if going in fresh after my back work.


I always finish off bi's/tri's after a pull/push session so they are always farked before I start to train them. I wouldn't have a clue what I could lift if they were fresh. I'd probably snap something from lack of warm up


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

TankSlapp said:


> I always finish off bi's/tri's after a pull/push session so they are always farked before I start to train them. I wouldn't have a clue what I could lift if they were fresh. I'd probably snap something from lack of warm up


Yeah i never start with arms, even though it may be fatigued get the bigger muscle groups and the hard work in then move into them. Not really concerned about maxing out my bicep curl or tricep pushdown dont need to be fresh


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Got some more bloods to be done soon, Heard back from last ones which i was still described as having “low grade anemia” whatever the fck that means. Probably gotten a bit worse now but we will see  

Cxnts cant even spell ulcerative on my blood forms… got it down as “ulcearticve”


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> Got some more bloods to be done soon, Heard back from last ones which i was still described as having “low grade anemia” whatever the fck that means. Probably gotten a bit worse now but we will see
> 
> Cxnts cant even spell ulcerative on my blood forms… got it down as “ulcearticve”


Tis a shame. I hear that high grade anemia is the shit


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Tis a shame. I hear that high grade anemia is the shit


I like to run high grade anemia when going for a cut, lose 11kg within a month


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> *28/11/22*
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldown:
> 
> ...


Hey up mate, Why do you not put a total weight you are lifting for everything. Thought I would comment after Tankslapp's post. So the total for the EZ Curl is 30kg. The cable row - is that 30kg each side? Must be with you... ✔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Hey up mate, Why do you not put a total weight you are lifting for everything. Thought I would comment after Tankslapp's post. So the total for the EZ Curl is 30kg. The cable row - is that 30kg each side? Must be with you... ✔


Thats got me a little confused, Its one stack for the cables mate so just 30kg on the pulley. I write down weight added for anything i load and put the total weights down below that normally if its something like the ez-bars


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Thats got me a little confused, Its one stack for the cables mate so just 30kg on the pulley. I write down weight added for anything i load and put the total weights down below that normally if its something like the ez-bars


Thanks and sorry mate, it was me that misunderstood, I took the cable rows as cable flies for some reason.... 😏😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

@DLTBB once said cardio makes him feel a lot better, the man must have been lying because after 45 minutes of spin the last 2 days i am ready to drop for good.

Rest today, Heavy legs tomorrow.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> @DLTBB once said cardio makes him feel a lot better, the man must have been lying because after 45 minutes of spin the last 2 days i am ready to drop for good.
> 
> Rest today, Heavy legs tomorrow.


Gotta ease yourself in g.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Gotta ease yourself in g.


Thats sensible words cant understand what easing myself in is.

All or nothing


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Absolutely insane night sweats the last 2 nights, Literally waking up dripping not really sure why. 

Not very good sleep last night but hoping to still hit a good leg day later.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Absolutely insane night sweats the last 2 nights, Literally waking up dripping not really sure why.
> 
> Not very good sleep last night but hoping to still hit a good leg day later.


You may have caught a bug and your body has been fighting it or it is struggling to digest all those protein curry's and protein pizzas you consume... 😱😉

Strenuous leg day...😨 You mentioned your knees last time = read my latest post on Mobility mate...✔💯👍


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> You may have caught a bug and your body has been fighting it or it is struggling to digest all those protein curry's and protein pizzas you consume... 😱😉
> 
> Strenuous leg day...😨 You mentioned your knees last time = read my latest post on Mobility mate...✔💯👍


Hopefully a strenuous leg day! Had some work to do in the morning didnt get the best sleep in so may have to wait until later.

I’ll have a look.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*30/11/22*

Leg Extensions:

42kg x 10
53kg x 10

89kg x 10
113kg x 10

Pendulum Squat: 

x 8

20kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 6

Leg Press:

80kg x 8
160kg x 8
240kg x 4 (calf cramp)
120kg x 8 (narrow pause)

Leg Curl:

41kg x 10
41kg x 12

Standing Calf Press:

2 x 10
1 x 15

Was getting through my top set of let press. Heaviest i went on that certain press, calf cramped up though tried to push through but thought it was literally going to rip so had to stop. Great session though in the end.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Absolutely insane night sweats the last 2 nights, Literally waking up dripping not really sure why.
> 
> Not very good sleep last night but hoping to still hit a good leg day later.


Me too, I’m unwell but this is not due to that as there’s no fever. Gotta be gear?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Me too, I’m unwell but this is not due to that as there’s no fever. Gotta be gear?


My colitis has been flaring up a little bit recently so it could be that, I dont see why the gear would be affecting me on like week 8~ of cycle but i did have problems before on 300mg test and tbol, got a thread up from a while ago if you want to look it up might find something.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Top stuff on the leg press, same on legs extensions. Good work !


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> My colitis has been flaring up a little bit recently so it could be that, I dont see why the gear would be affecting me on like week 8~ of cycle but i did have problems before on 300mg test and tbol, got a thread up from a while ago if you want to look it up might find something.


How much turinabol was you taking in?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> How much turinabol was you taking in?


Fcked if i remember off the top of my head, one pill , normally 50mg? Just a standard dose


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> *30/11/22*
> 
> Leg Extensions:
> 
> ...


FYI the cage on a leg press usually weighs around 46kg. That's the bit you load the plates onto. Some are lighter and obviously that doesn't apply to leg press machines.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> FYI the cage on a leg press usually weighs around 46kg. That's the bit you load the plates onto. Some are lighter and obviously that doesn't apply to leg press machines.


Ah i never worry about that bit, Don’t need the extra credit  

Got no clue how much the one i’m currently using weighs to be fair. Loved the pendulum squats today though first time trying felt way better than the hack.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well and increasing the weight mate.....💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Going well and increasing the weight mate.....💪


Cheers mate, Still butthurt i cramped on the leg press, only one thing to do though , up the weight next time


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers mate, Still butthurt i cramped on the leg press, only one thing to do though , up the weight next time


You had cramp and I slightly pulled my left hamstring, though I stopped immediately like you and lightened the weight. It feels OK at the moment... ✔

You did right to back off mate, save an injury! Plenty more sessions to increase the weight....💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Forgot to mention for the journal. Had to get measurements for some sleeves, ended up measuring biceps out of curiosity.

15inch completely cold with no pump, not sure on any measurements and if thats really considered respectable but will be working on getting it up like i’ve said focusing on the arms a little more.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

One more pin of mast left and going to drop it out.

All in all i’ve seen its visual effects its definitely kept me drier etc but nothing extreme.
Have felt a little bit better but nothing to warrant me using it regularly its not like i felt awful without it , i definitely see its place in bodybuilding but don’t think it has a place in every cycle and bulk and pinning that extra bit of gear i just cant justify right now.

I do potentially see it as a good pick for me if going for a cut to get very lean in the future.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*01/12/22*



Bench:



x 10

60kg x 6

80kg x 3

105kg x 3

95kg x 6 (paused)



Incline Press (Machine)



-WEIGHT ADDED



80kg x 8

120kg x 6

140kg x 4



DB Shoulder Press:



24kg x 10

24kg x 10

24kg x 10



Pec Fly (Machine)



-SINGLE ARM



73kg x 10

73kg x 10



DB Lateral Raise:



10kg x 10

10kg x 10



Cable Lateral Raise:



5.7kg x 8

3.4kg x 25 (last 5 assisted)



Tricep Pushdown:



19kg x 12

26kg x 10

35kg x 15 (last 4 assisted)


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Good benching.
Is Incline press machine pin selected or plate loaded?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Good benching.
> Is Incline press machine pin selected or plate loaded?


Plate loaded, total weight on there so 140kg = 70kg each side.

Second day back to benching feeling decent


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*02/01/22*



Lat Pullover (WU)



40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

75kg x 8



Lateral Pulldown:



60kg x 8

70kg x 8



Cable Row:



35kg x 10

35kg x 10


Single Arm Pulldown:



40kg x 8

60kg x 8

20kg x 8



Chest Supported Row (Machine)



-WEIGHT ADDED



60kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 8



Rope Curl:



30kg x 15

40kg x 15



Bicep Curl (Machine)



20kg x 10

25kg x 8

15kg x 12



Barbell Shrugs: 



100kg x 10

100kg x 10

60kg x 10

Felt strong today but had a real bad wave of sickness between my lat pulls and single arm pulldowns, eventually faded away so the single arm pulls were strong but lat pulldowns slacked didnt really want to throw up. 50/50 session i guess.

The row machine was set up so the resistance was heaviest at the top, felt absolutely amazing, only my second time trying it.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Also weighed in at 77kg today which is down from my last reading again. Colitis has been bothering me and appetite hasnt been there i’ll be honest but i dont feel smaller , and quite the opposite i’ve still been getting stronger 🤷‍♂️

I do have a feeling my blood and iron levels are below the range again though.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Resting up today, motivation is dying by the day to be honest due to how i have been feeling, will get back to it though.

Dropping the mast and deca out of my cycle and running the test through for the last 3 weeks or so, Not going to be able to make the most of the drugs really so would rather drop it , stick with the gains i’ve made and give my body some rest from the higher blast doses.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*04/12/22*

Pec Fly (Machine)

50kg x 15
72kg x 12

100kg x 12
72kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 10
40kg x 8
40kg x 8

Chest Press (Neutral)

(6) x 12
(7) x 10
(8) x 12 (last 2 assisted)


Lower Pec Fly:

50kg x 12
70kg x 10

Lateral Raise (Machine)

20kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)
30kg x 12
30kg x 10
25kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)

Tricep Pushdown:

20kg x 12
30kg x 10
35kg x 6

Tricep Ext (Machine)

10kg x 10 (Beginning Load)
30kg x 8 (Beginning + End Load)

Cable Front Raise:

10kg x 10
10kg x 10

Strong workout today, Tried out a new tricep machine, also launched it into my shin but separate and painful story.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*05/12/22*

UPPER/MID BACK FOCUS

Close Grip Pulldown:

30kg x 12 (WU)
50kg x 12 (WU)

65kg x 10
70kg x 10

Cable Row:

40kg x 12
50kg x 10

Chest Supported Row (Machine)

60kg x 10
60kg x 10
100kg x 8
100kg x 8

Chest Supported T Row:

40kg x 8
60kg x 6
40kg x 8
40kg x 8

Rope Curl:

30kg x 15
40kg x 15
45kg x

Bicep Curl (Machine)

20kg x 8
15kg x 8
15kg x 10 (last 2 assisted)

Barbell Shrug:

60kg x 12
60kg x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 221031


Looking really thick set there.
3D shoulder and good chest silhouette.
Could pass for 90kg easy.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Looking really thick set there.
> 3D shoulder and good chest silhouette.
> Could pass for 90kg easy.


Cheers mate, Definitely progressed a fair bit this cycle just finishing up soon. Had a picture similar i posted earlier i was trying to get a before and after of , i’ll post up the difference even though cycle isnt finished.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers mate, Definitely progressed a fair bit this cycle just finishing up soon. Had a picture similar i posted earlier i was trying to get a before and after of , i’ll post up the difference even though cycle isnt finished.


Well I know you said you’d lost about a kilo but it certainly doesn’t look that way. 👍🏻


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Exact 45 day difference from left -> right. 
Nothing groundbreaking but i consider it solid progress all things considered.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Well I know you said you’d lost about a kilo but it certainly doesn’t look that way. 👍🏻


Had a period during this cycle where i was at 79kg actually now at 77 haha. Oh well i wont stress i’ve been doing all i can and i know that.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 221032
> 
> 
> Exact 45 day difference from left -> right.
> Nothing groundbreaking but i consider it solid progress all things considered.


Mate you can see a fair old difference!
Much more rear delt, the black vest in the 1st is hiding the chest a bit.
You can see more arm thickness with the fuller tricep too. 
good stuff.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Agree with @Jeremybeadleshand you look much bigger than you are. Youve done great despite having your digestion issues. Just as @Jeremybeadleshand has done a great job despite having a tiny little hand


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 221032
> 
> 
> Exact 45 day difference from left -> right.
> Nothing groundbreaking but i consider it solid progress all things considered.


Posing is improving, digging the Arnold style side chest mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> 15inch completely cold with no pump, not sure on any measurements and if thats really considered respectable but will be working on getting it up like i’ve said focusing on the arms a little more.


Great guns mate for your size and weight. Don't stress over it, those arms of yours are very strong, pushing and pulling those heavy weights you throw around...💪💯✔


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 221032
> 
> 
> Exact 45 day difference from left -> right.
> Nothing groundbreaking but i consider it solid progress all things considered.


Certainly look a lot bigger mate... ✔


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Had a period during this cycle where i was at 79kg actually now at 77 haha. Oh well i wont stress i’ve been doing all i can and i know that.


As everyone is saying you look a lot bigger than 77kg. Probably due to your condition of late you have progressed a small cut of 2kg.... ✔ Destress mate, it's nothing and chuck those scales out..!! 🙌😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*06/12/22*

Bench:

x 12
40kg x 10
60kg x 8
80kg x 3
100kg x 5
60kg x 8 (paused)

Pec Fly:

81kg x 10
100kg x 8
72kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)
77kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)

Chest Press:

(6) x 10
(7) x 8
(9) x 8 (last 2 assisted)

Lower Chest Fly (Machine)

65kg x 12
90kg x 10
70kg x 15

Lateral Raise (Machine)

20kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)
30kg x 12
40kg x 10
30kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)

DB Lateral Raise:

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 8

Smith Shoulder Press 

-SINGLE ARM

10kg x 10
30kg x 10
40kg x 5

Tricep Pushdown:

25kg x 12
35kg x 8

Overhead Ext:

20kg x 12
30kg x 10

Can tell i’ve packed on some size recently, Lifts up too.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Just some pictures from a video, Before @train2win judges my debatable posing


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 221091
> 
> View attachment 221090
> 
> ...


I'm only trying to help mate 🥺

Looking decent though. Good shoulders and chest shelf.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> I'm only trying to help mate 🥺
> 
> Looking decent though. Good shoulders and chest shelf.


Haha i know mate its appreciated.

And cheers, been wearing pump covers to work out the last 2 weeks or so and i’ve been truly impressed with the progress i made. Just showed me the scales dont mean too much.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Agree with @train2win looking pretty tonk


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> i’ve been truly impressed with the progress i made. Just showed me the scales dont mean too much.


Like I've always said to you - ditch the scales and use a mirror! Scales only cause upset and stress! ✔💯 Now you know I am right..... 😋


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Like I've always said to you - ditch the scales and use a mirror! Scales only cause upset and stress! ✔💯


I need to listen to you more Brian


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I need to listen to you more Brian


You need too.... ✔😉 These young bodybuilders think they know it all... 😋


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> *27/11/22*
> 
> Bench:
> 
> ...


this is why I ****ed random spotters off years ago. Now stop 1 rep short before failure . Nothing more annoying than some dude grabbing the bar when you are grinding out that last rep . I don’t attempt a rep if I feel I cannot do it , you should know by the feel of the reps if you got 1 more in the tank or not If not use dumbbells at least then you can drop them. If your gym is equipped with heavy enough dumbbells obviously


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Last pin of mast was on Monday, Was also going to drop the deca too but literally finishing the vial now so may aswell do one more pin get it over with  

Test will keep going until the 19th then a nice little cruise dose.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*08/12/22*

LAT FOCUS

Wide Grip Pullups: 

x 10
x 10
x 10

Lat Pullover:

50kg x 10
70kg x 8
50kg x 10

Lat Pulldown (Neutral Grip)

65kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

Single Arm Pulldown:

60kg x 8
40kg x 10
20kg x 12

Machine Row:

-WEIGHT ADDED 

80kg x 8
120kg x 8

DROPSET:

120kg x 8
80kg x 5

Incline DB Curl:

12kg x 10
12kg x 10

Rope Curl:

30kg x 15
45kg x 10

Machine Curl (SINGLE ARM)

20kg x 10
15kg x 5

-ABS

Crunch Machine:

30kg x 10
50kg x 15
65kg x 12
70kg x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*09/12/22*

Leg Extensions:

47kg x 10
59kg x 10

95kg x 10
113kg x 10

Pendulum Squat:

x 8
20kg x 6
40kg x 6
60kg x 6

Leg Press:

80kg x 8
160kg x 8
250kg x 9
120kg x 25

Hamstring Curl:

41kg x 10
47kg x 10
41kg x 10

Heavy session today, belt on and busting balls really. @Oioi i have no clue how you do those ridiculous amounts of reps on leg press i felt my consciousness slowly fading


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> *09/12/22*
> 
> Leg Extensions:
> 
> ...


That John Meadows program I did a few months ago had some 50 rep sets in for legs some weeks. Proper writes you off.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> That John Meadows program I did a few months ago had some 50 rep sets in for legs some weeks. Proper writes you off.


I wouldnt be making it off the leg press


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

I’ve also had to stop my set on leg press today due to a calf cramp… on the other leg, 9 reps this time last session was 4. Bit annoying as i reckon 12 wouldve been in the tank with a push.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*10/12/22*



Bench:



x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 3 (paused)

100kg x 6

90kg x 8 (paused)



DB Shoulder Press:



26kg x 6

30kg x 6

36kg x 3



Incline Press:



-WEIGHT ADDED



80kg x 8

120kg x 6

40kg x 12



Pec Fly:



100kg x 10

66kg x 10



Lateral DB Raise:



10kg x 12

10kg x 12



Tricep Pushdown:



32kg x 12

32kg x 12


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Solid work there @Alex12340 
36s on the ohp is heavy stuff.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Solid work there @Alex12340
> 36s on the ohp is heavy stuff.


I did ask someone to spot the first rep… Didnt get a spot and ended up struggling and out of position


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Making gains 💪


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*11/12/22*



UPPER/MID BACK FOCUS



Close Grip Pulldown:



35kg x 12 (WU)

50kg x 12 (WU)



70kg x 10

70kg x 10



Cable Row:



40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 10



Chest Supported T Row:



40kg x 8

60kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8



Chest Supported Row (Machine)



80kg x 10

120kg x 8

80kg x 10



Rope Curl:



40kg x 15

40kg x 15

45kg x 10



Incline DB Curl:



12kg x 10

12kg x 10



Bicep Curl (Machine)



20kg x 12

20kg x 8

25kg x 10 (last 2 assisted)



Barbell Shrug:



60kg x 12

100kg x 12

60kg x 12





-ABS



Crunch Machine:



50kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

Progressed every single exercise today. Absolutely frozen though.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Roughly how things have been going since i started this journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking at the "after", it's hard to believe you were that skinny grebe in the "before".... 😋😂😱😉

Well done mate, big difference.. 💪💯✔


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 221182
> 
> 
> Roughly how things have been going since i started this journal.


Nice one bro. I forget how young you are, you've done well 💪🏻


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bit of a twat moment. Ran out of 250mg/ml test and had to finish a pin with advar which is 300mg/ml but pinned the same amount.

Doubt it’ll cause me any problems fortunately i dont usually have to manage E2 on the current dose i am on i feel all good i doubt the extra 50mg or so will do anything.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Quiet on this Journal....😕

Hopefully resting up those big muscles of yours, muscles like a bit of rest you know mate... 😋😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Quiet on this Journal....😕
> 
> Hopefully resting up those big muscles of yours, muscles like a bit of rest you know mate... 😋😉


Indeed mate, been having stuff to do so just taking the opportunity to rest up and hit it harder when im back.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Indeed mate, been having stuff to do so just taking the opportunity to rest up and hit it harder when im back.


✔💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*16/12/22*

Bench:



x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 1 (test)

110kg x 1

90kg x 7 



Pec Fly (Machine)



81kg x 10

100kg x 8



Chest Press (Machine)



(9) x 10

(11) x 7 (last 2 assisted)

(10) x 6 (last 2 assisted)



Lower Chest Fly (Machine)



60kg x 8

70kg x 8



Lateral Raise (Machine)



25kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)

30kg x 10

25kg x



Smith Shoulder Press:



-PER ARM



5kg x 10

10kg x 10

15kg x 8



Tricep Pushdown:



30kg x 10

25kg x 10



Overhead Ext:



20kg x 10

15kg x 15



-ABS


Crunch Machine:



60kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Advice is always appreciated on the posing, havent tried a proper side tricep in a while i dont think.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 221295
> 
> 
> Advice is always appreciated on the posing, havent tried a proper side tricep in a while i dont think.


Yeah boiiii. It's not bad at all. Bring your right shoulder out a bit more so that the chest hangs out, straighten your arm as much as possible and flex your trap so that it pops up. It's all about angles and making yourself look at big as possible, showing off your strengths and hiding your weaknesses (we all have these). 

You look good man.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Yeah boiiii. It's not bad at all. Bring your right shoulder out a bit more so that the chest hangs out, straighten your arm as much as possible and flex your trap so that it pops up. It's all about angles and making yourself look at big as possible, showing off your strengths and hiding your weaknesses (we all have these).
> 
> You look good man.


Cheers mate i’ll keep note of that for next time, uncomfortable position though to be honest haha.

And appreciate it 💪 Certainly trying.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers mate i’ll keep note of that for next time, uncomfortable position though to be honest haha.
> 
> And appreciate it 💪 Certainly trying.


Yeah and it gets more and more uncomfortable the bigger you get haha. Great job again mate.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 221295
> 
> 
> Advice is always appreciated on the posing, havent tried a proper side tricep in a while i dont think.


hard paying off 💪
As train to win said straighten arm out more , i recon you got a nice Tricep horseshoe there to show off


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*17/12/22*



UPPER/MID BACK FOCUS



Lateral Pulldown:



40kg x 12 (WU)

50kg x 12 (WU)



75kg x 10

80kg x 10



Cable Row:



50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8



Chest Supported T Row:



60kg x 6

40kg x 8

40kg x 8



Chest Supported Row (Machine)



80kg x 10

120kg x 6

40kg x 12



Incline DB Curl:



10kg x 10

10kg x 10



Bicep Curl (Machine)



20kg x 10

20kg x 8

20kg x 8



-ABS



Crunch Machine:



50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 15


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Took a bit of rest, got back into it for 2 days now ill as fck, what kind of luck is that 😢


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

What’s up mate?

you ok?
Belly playing up or is it this flu shit going about?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> What’s up mate?
> 
> you ok?
> Belly playing up or is it this flu shit going about?


Probably the flu shit going around, at my work and everything, seems to have a knock on effect on the bowel issues too  

Hoping i fight it off nice and quick


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Flu seems to get my guts all messed up too. 
probably quite normal.
You’ll be back to it in no time.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Flu seems to get my guts all messed up too.
> probably quite normal.
> You’ll be back to it in no time.


Yeah not too worried just unlucky timing means i’ll be taking quite a bit off haha.

Guess i could use it just coming off a cycle though not too stressed.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking BIG mate, those scales must be faulty..... ✔💯

For a tricep pose - straight arm at your side, then force your lower arm back to bring out the tricep. I've got tricep separation when I do it mate.. 💪💯

Hope you get well soon and the rest will do you good.... ✔💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Colitis update once again… Been getting a bit of bleeding but has been manageable, got advised to go back up to 30mg prednisolone from my current 15 and getting bloods done to see how much we can play around with the azathioropine, yay..


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hard luck mate. 30mg should sort it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How you feeling today mate? Well enough for the gym?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> How you feeling today mate? Well enough for the gym?


Think i’ll be back in on the weekend to be honest, Feeling a bit better been a bit rough but only the cough left which is still an absolute killer feel like my whole chest is on fire  

Lost a fair bit of blood the last 2 days too but seems to have calmed down


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Think i’ll be back in on the weekend to be honest, Feeling a bit better been a bit rough but only the cough left which is still an absolute killer feel like my whole chest is on fire
> 
> Lost a fair bit of blood the last 2 days too but seems to have calmed down


Good you are on the mend mate! Can't help being ill, so maybe a lighter session would help to get you back in the gym. Whatever you do in the gym is a bonus if you don't finish the session...! ✔💯


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Ready to hit that gym mate? Hope so! 💪✔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Ready to hit that gym mate? Hope so! 💪✔


Soon mate!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Get well mate, you must be bad as you never miss a training session.... Mr Consistent you are, a gym owners dream... ✔ The rest will be doing you good mate anyway - a deload week.... DeLOAD is correct terminology for a human crane.... 💪😉


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Weighed in at 73kg 

Think all the colitis troubles and the being ill , night sweats etc just dropped all the water off me, dont think i wouldve lost much muscle though if anything im looking a little better abs more visible etc.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Weighed in at 73kg
> 
> Think all the colitis troubles and the being ill , night sweats etc just dropped all the water off me, dont think i wouldve lost much muscle though if anything im looking a little better abs more visible etc.


You know full well you ain’t lost any meat mate, it’s just glyco and water.
As soon as you’re up to it you’ll be back in it. 
get well soon


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Weighed in at 73kg
> 
> Think all the colitis troubles and the being ill , night sweats etc just dropped all the water off me, dont think i wouldve lost much muscle though if anything im looking a little better abs more visible etc.


You won't have lost any muscle mate, relax and get yourself better! You've just got a bit leaner, that will help your posing pictures...✔ In other words - Wasting away to a mountain as they say... 💪

Get well soon mate!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Probably a combination of reducing your doses, dehydration and you having eaten less carbs/calories while your stomach has been playing up. Can’t imagine you’ve lost much muscle and you’ll more than likely regain everything you’ve lost within a week or two of eating enough/rehydrating.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey up mate, Merry Christmas to you and hope you are better and had a good Christmas Day.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Hey up mate, Merry Christmas to you and hope you are better and had a good Christmas Day.


Cheers mate you too! Back to the training today 💪


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> Cheers mate you too! Back to the training today 💪


Cheers and good news... Go easy though and I know you probably won't.... ✔💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*26/12/22*

Pec Fly (Machine)

55kg x 10
72kg x 10

100kg x 10
100kg x 7

Chest Press (Machine)

(7) x 8
(8) x 8
(9) x 7

Lower Chest Fly (Machine)

50kg x 12
60kg x 12
75kg x 10

Lateral Raise (Machine)

20kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)
30kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)
30kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)

Smith Shoulder Press:

-PER ARM

10kg x 10
15kg x 10
15kg x 6

Tricep Pushdown:

20kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 8

-ABS

Crunch Machine:

50kg x 10
50kg x 10
60kg x 10

Wouldn’t have really guessed i lost weight and had some time off looking at todays session. Still a bit ill too, i do feel like i look deflated though, less “full” more of a defined look i guess probably where ive dropped glycogen and water.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 221620


Great work mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Did very well in the gym mate + photo = 💪💯✔


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Good stuff muckka


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking much improved lad, nice one. When you eventually do a proper cut and get down towards 10% I imagine you'll look much bigger on pictures. Waist will look tiny and tri will have a little more pop against the delt. Either way, made some good progress this year considering you've been bombarded by health issues.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*28/12/22*

Close Grip Pulldown:

40kg x 10 (WU)
50kg x 10 (WU)

70kg x 10
80kg x 8
85kg x 8

Cable Row:

50kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 8

Chest Supported Row (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

80kg x 10
80kg x 8
40kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)
40kg x 12 (SINGLE ARM)

Single Arm Pulldown:

-WEIGHT ADDED

40kg x 8
20kg x 8

Chest Supported T Row:

20kg x 10
40kg x 8
50kg x 6

Barbell Shrug:

60kg x 12
60kg x 12

Rope Curl:

30kg x 15
45kg x 15

Incline DB Curl:

14kg x 8
14kg x 8
14kg x 8

Bicep Curl (Machine)

-SINGLE ARM

20kg x 14 (last 2 assisted)
25kg x 10 (last 3 assisted)
20kg x enough


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Certainly back into it mate and doing well. That pesky condition doesn't hold you back... ✔💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*01/01/23*

Deadlift:

70kg x 5
120kg x 5
160kg x 3
160kg x 1

Leg Press:

100kg x 8
150kg x 8
50kg x 15

Leg Extensions:

52kg x 10
59kg x 10
32kg x 6 (SINGLE LEG)

Leg Press (Resistance)

-SINGLE LEG

32kg x 8
39kg x 6

Weak session but to be expected, Been a while since i’ve done legs. Deadlifts felt weird and i figured out why on my last single, belt was so loose i might aswell not have been wearing one.

Will get back into it but the drinks from last night and work this morning meant i wasnt 100% for the session but wanted to get it done.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> *01/01/23*
> 
> Deadlift:
> 
> ...


Happy new year. 
How you feeling mate ok?
You wear a belt for all your sets of just max working lifts/sets?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Happy new year.
> How you feeling mate ok?
> You wear a belt for all your sets of just max working lifts/sets?


Happy new year to you too.

Feeling like my blood levels have dropped again to be honest, higher heart rate etc. I’ve been ill and only just recovered as it takes me a while so trying to fit my sessions in around work and crap i may have to do. That being said i’m due a blood test to actually see whats going on as its been a while, prediction is low iron and hemaglobin again.

I wear the belt when it tends to get heavy so usually after 160kg it helps me actually keep everything in check, usually deadlifts get difficult without it at that point.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*02/01/23*

Bench:

x 8
60kg x 8
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
80kg x 8 (paused)

Chest Press:

(8) x 8
(11) x 6
(8) x 6

Pec Fly:

66kg x 12
59kg x 10
50kg x 12

Lower Chest Fly:

50kg x 10
50kg x 10

Lateral Raise (Machine)

30kg x 10 (SINGLE ARM)
30kg x 10
30kg x 8

DB Lateral Raise:

10kg x 8
10kg x 8

Smith Shoulder Press:

-PER ARM

10kg x 10
15kg x 7
10kg x 9

Tricep Pushdown:

25kg x 10
25kg x 12
25kg x 10

Overhead Ext:

20kg x 10
20kg x 6


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*05/01/23*

Barbell Row:

20kg x 12
20kg x 12
60kg x 8
100kg x 8
60kg x 8

Barbell Shrug:

60kg x 12
60kg x 12

Rack Pull:

70kg x 5
120kg x 5
170kg x 5
200kg x 3
220kg x 1

Single Arm Pulldown:

25kg x 8
32kg x 8
18kg x 12

EZ-Bar Curl:

-WEIGHT ADDED

20kg x 8
30kg x 8
35kg x 8

Incline DB Curl:

10kg x 8
16kg x 8
20kg x 6

Tired session today, Got some posing in with a colleague who’s competed though worked on some things, Main thing i’ve found is keeping everything even with my back poses not having one shoulder higher etc but will come with practice.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Good stuff mate.
Nice weight on RP


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Good stuff mate.
> Nice weight on RP


Surprising how i’ve taken so much time off and been inconsistent and pulling more than before to be honest, Weight loss included but i wont complain haha


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Surprising how i’ve taken so much time off and been inconsistent and pulling more than before to be honest, Weight loss included but i wont complain haha


It’s a funny old thing isn’t it. 
sometimes the rest is needed more than you think. 
Generally when you’re unwell you try to push through and at time you make it worse by riding it out.
Looking good today mate 💪🏻


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*09/01/23*

Bench:

x 8
50kg x 8
60kg x 8
80kg x 5
100kg x 4

Incline Press (Machine)

-WEIGHT ADDED

80kg x 8
110kg x 5
140kg x 3
40kg x 12

Pec Fly:

39kg x 15
73kg x 10
100kg x 6
120kg x 7 (last 3 lockout assisted)

Lateral DB Raise:

14kg x 10
14kg x 8
10kg x 12
10kg x 10

Tricep Pushdown:

14kg x 10
19kg x 10
26kg x 10
30kg x 7

Bloods done this morning, will find out whats going on plus if i’m going to be upping my immunosuppresants.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

*10/01/23*

Close Grip Pulldown:

35kg x 10
45kg x 10
65kg x 10
70kg x 10
55kg x 10

Cable Row:

45kg x 12
45kg x 12
35kg x 15

Machine Row:

-SINGLE ARM

25kg x 10
45kg x 10
45kg x 8

Barbell Shrug:

60kg x 12
60kg x 12
60kg x 12

Bicep Curl (Machine)

25kg x 12
25kg x 10
20kg x 10


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

How we feeling?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> How we feeling?


Stress is through the roof atm, Physically im just about managing but not 100% most likely due to the blood loss. 

Nothing new basically but keeping it moving. Curious to hear what my bloods are looking like


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Stress is through the roof atm, Physically im just about managing but not 100% most likely due to the blood loss.
> 
> Nothing new basically but keeping it moving. Curious to hear what my bloods are looking like


Hopefully on the mend soon.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Going to be taking a little break from just about everything.

Been dealing with a fever, lot of bleeding and excruciating pain from the colitis. Notice has been put in for work as i just cant continue and will have to see what the next steps are, A&E if it even gets the smallest bit worse.

Not sure what i’ll do with training but i think health definitely needs priority right now, may be the odd session here and there if i am feeling up to it but not 100% until i am better.

No clue what the bodyweight is and frankly couldn’t care at the moment. Will stick to a 150mg cruise for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex12340 said:


> Going to be taking a little break from just about everything.
> 
> Been dealing with a fever, lot of bleeding and excruciating pain from the colitis. Notice has been put in for work as i just cant continue and will have to see what the next steps are, A&E if it even gets the smallest bit worse.
> 
> ...


God damn. Doesn’t sound good. Maybe a break from training and stepping down from work temporarily will help alleviate some stress on the body and mind which hopefully lessens the colitis symptoms. A cruise sounds sensible for the time being. Use your downtime productively and learn a thing or two online to help set you up for the future whether that be learning how to host/build your website, sharpening up your knowledge on training/nutrition etc. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------

